# IVF BFP 'S .. The journey, the hope, the success.



## PostalMom

Hi ladies, I hope this thread will be a place where all ivf'ers Feel Welcome. Still going thru TTC IF. Just got your BFP? Had it for a while but don't quite fit in? You are welcome here! 

AFM I am currently 8 weeks 2 days with twins! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi PostalMom! :hugs:

Checking in with baby on board. We reach 25 weeks tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney!! 25 wow! So glad your here. I sent most of the ladies a message but if some of them don't check in, could you pm Any one that might be missing? ?.


----------



## Allika

Subscribed!


----------



## PostalMom

:sad2::sad2:



Hi allika!! Thanks for coming over. I'm so sad to report that megan will not be joining us. She is leaving this site for good.


----------



## PostalMom

I keep getting these wierd itchy pains to left left of my belly button. I'm thinking my uterus is in another growth spurt... And from our previous home. ... I rub my bump all the time! ! I love it!


----------



## Allika

I don't blame her. That's too bad though! How did her interview go?


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Disney!! 25 wow! So glad your here. I sent most of the ladies a message but if some of them don't check in, could you pm Any one that might be missing? ?.

I've updated a few ladies who reached out to me earlier. I'll give the others some time to catch up and will do my best to help notify the others that seem to missing just in case they are interested in joining the new thread. 



PostalMom said:


> :sad2::sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi allika!! Thanks for coming over. I'm so sad to report that megan will not be joining us. She is leaving this site for good.

I'm sorry to hear that Megan won't be joining us any longer. I sincerely hope that she (as well as everyone else still in the process) finds success on her journey to motherhood. 



PostalMom said:


> I keep getting these wierd itchy pains to left left of my belly button. I'm thinking my uterus is in another growth spurt... And from our previous home. ... I rub my bump all the time! ! I love it!

That's totally normal. I got that a lot during the first trimester. I always figured it was due to stretching. I think I got it a little later, but I wasn't making room for 2 babies, either. :winkwink: Try rubbing some lotion or cocoa butter on it to see if that helps. I rub my bump all the time, too. :)


----------



## Chickadeedee

I'm here!!! I'll miss Megan and I wish her the best of luck!


----------



## gingmg

Thanks for the link. My levels are rising just fine now, so am feeling a bit more relieved. I will feel even better once I hear a heartbeat, but that won't be for another 2 weeks.:coffee:


----------



## Chickadeedee

gingmg said:


> Thanks for the link. My levels are rising just fine now, so am feeling a bit more relieved. I will feel even better once I hear a heartbeat, but that won't be for another 2 weeks.:coffee:

Oh my goodness Gingmg you sound like me after EVERY APPT!! Especially in the beginning I'd have this wave of relief after every appt.... That would last for approx 2 days and then I'd start to worry for the next appt! 

Also, Postalmom, apparently I am a major bump rubber without even knowing it!!! I've had a few people tell me that they knew I was pregnant before I announced publicly because I couldn't stop touching my stomach :haha: now I am conscious of it and I have to physically restrain myself :blush:


----------



## PostalMom

Lol. Chickadee. 
Ging, the worry is always there. I had a great beta of 1300. Then I had to wait til I was 8 weeks (yesterday) for my first u/s. All I could think about was is there 1 or 2 and more than that was. .. Is the heart beating? I was more relieved to see the heart beats than I was excited about it being twins at that moment. I have another u/s tomorrow morning as I have been released from my ivf study. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

gingmg said:


> Thanks for the link. My levels are rising just fine now, so am feeling a bit more relieved. I will feel even better once I hear a heartbeat, but that won't be for another 2 weeks.:coffee:

Great news about your levels! :happydance:



Chickadeedee said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. My levels are rising just fine now, so am feeling a bit more relieved. I will feel even better once I hear a heartbeat, but that won't be for another 2 weeks.:coffee:
> 
> Oh my goodness Gingmg you sound like me after EVERY APPT!! Especially in the beginning I'd have this wave of relief after every appt.... That would last for approx 2 days and then I'd start to worry for the next appt!Click to expand...

Me, too!!



PostalMom said:


> Lol. Chickadee.
> Ging, the worry is always there. I had a great beta of 1300. Then I had to wait til I was 8 weeks (yesterday) for my first u/s. All I could think about was is there 1 or 2 and more than that was. .. Is the heart beating? I was more relieved to see the heart beats than I was excited about it being twins at that moment. I have another u/s tomorrow morning as I have been released from my ivf study. Yeah!!!!

Ooooh - another ultrasound! I never got tired of those. Unfortunately, I won't get any more unless they have a reason to order one. I guess I have to hope _not_ to get anymore. :dohh:


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey everyone. Doctor's appt. today with normal OBGYN. Yay for graduating from the Specialist. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gingmg

Chickadeedee- you were right, one day later and I am back at it......

They said to stop my crinone and vivelle, isn't that early? 5 weeks?


----------



## gingmg

Also, when did symptoms start?


----------



## Disneyfan88

cntrygrl said:


> Hey everyone. Doctor's appt. today with normal OBGYN. Yay for graduating from the Specialist. Hope everyone is doing well.

Congrats on graduating! Good luck at your appointment!!



gingmg said:


> Chickadeedee- you were right, one day later and I am back at it......
> 
> They said to stop my crinone and vivelle, isn't that early? 5 weeks?

Did your doctor test your progesterone levels? I was on progesterone for 10 weeks, but my RE's protocol was for everyone to stay on their meds until then. I know other ladies here who were on their progesterone for less time. 



gingmg said:


> Also, when did symptoms start?

For me, probably not until about 8 weeks. 

AFM, sitting at the lab waiting for my 3 hour glucose test. :(


----------



## cntrygrl

My Specialist has me on the crinone until 12 weeks. I think maybe as a precaution as I've never had progesterone issues.


----------



## Chickadeedee

I was on Crinone until 8 weeks.... I've not heard of anyone stopping at 5.. Can you ask to stay on it for a bit longer??? 

Disney - good luck with this beetus test! My 1 hour is the 28th!

Country girl - yay for graduating!!! Although I did feel more "special" at the specialist :haha:

Gingmg - I really never had any symptoms except being tired and that started right away. Cramps, and sore boobs I guess, but again, that was kid of continuous.. Never had MS or anything (so don't panic if you don't get any!!).

Had my monthly appt at the OB today - my weight gain so far is perfect so what a relief!! I've been really hard on myself lately and the reassurance was so nice.. Heartbeat is steady at 150/155 bpm!!

I saw that someone got a BFP on the original thread... Should we PM her the new link so she can join us??? :shrug:


----------



## PostalMom

Ya. . Invite her over. . Everyone is welcome! !
Cntrygrl. Yeah!! 
I went to my obgyn today. His u/s is not as good as my fertility clinics. But oh well. It's gonna cost me a small fortune. I had to pay 348 today and every month finishing at 24 weeks. Plus the labs and 20 % of anything else. Being a twin pregnancy I figure I only have 3 maybe 4 months tips to work. I'm trying to pay off bills, move, set up my new home and prepare to live off of dh salary. Not good. Maybe when I can't deliver the mail any more I can get a job answering phones or something to keep the income coming. Also I have decided to do cloth diapers this time. I'm looking at so many different kinds. I'm guessing I'll be going with the ones that are 5 each or less because 20 a diaper seems to much. I will also be breast feeding. Now if I can just remember what box I packed my sewing machine up in, I could stay making some clothes and blankets. I don't follow patterns, I just copy stuff. Or wing it. Lol


----------



## Disneyfan88

I survived the 3 hour test. Now I wait for the results. By the 4th blood draw, they needed to try poking me twice. :dohh:

Chickadeedee - Great report back from your appointment! :thumbup: I think I've already gained close to 15 lbs...maybe just under. Not sure if that's too much at this point. 

PostalMom - Sorry about all of the costs. I already met my $1,000 deductible this year, so coinsurance has kicked in for me. I continue to pay until I reach my out of pocket max. Look into breast pump coverage through your insurance. I learned on these boards that coverage was built into Obamacare. My insurance will cover mine at 100% if I order through one of 3 preselected vendors.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! So why the new thread? I just know I'm following now!!

Hope everyone's well. LO is moving nonstop. I haven't been able to sleep well at all. :growlmad:

I would love your opinion on something. My friends want to throw me a shower, is it bad to have a shower with a second baby? I actually never had one b/c the first time around we were moving and going through a lot then the baby came before we knew it. But still, it is the second time around, I don't need much but my friends insisted on me having one. What do y'all think?:shrug:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - yikes!! That's a lot of out of pocket expenses :( I'm going to make some burp cloths using cloth diapers. Pinterest has a LOT of DIY projects for babies!!!

Disney - did they tell you when you'd have the results??? I can't imagine sitting there for that long :hugs: if I had to guess I'd say I've gained about 15lbs too. I refuse to look at the scale when they weigh me and I don't want to know the actual number, but I did want to have the weight "conversation" with the doctor.

Sunshine :flower: I think feeling the LO move is the BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD!! Is that why you're not sleeping?? Or is it just because you're uncomfortable? The mods shut the other thread down because they felt things got out of hand... But we're here now!!! 
I personally think a small shower is totally acceptable!! It's more for the baby anyway!!! Every baby deserves something special IMO :kiss:


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine, I think a baby shower is fine. Let them celebrate you and your new bundle. That's really what it's about. The gifts are just bonuses. 

Disney, my Dr gave me a paper telling me about the free breast pumps. It's free but they have heard that they aren't always good quality. But it's still free. When I call my insurance to ask about one in also going to ask about if we have a max out of pocket. My husband's Co worker thinks it may be 5-6000. Which is way better than 20%. When I had my first twins I was poor and on medicaid. I accidentally got a bill from the hospital for over $90,000. My twins stayed for 12 days in nicu. So 20% of that would kill us. That was only 1 bill. 
Off the subject. . Is/has any one found they ate less in the first tri? I am eating frequently, but like today I had a banana for breakfast burger king for an early lunch, small plate of mac and cheese 4 hours later, and now I'm waiting on a panini my DH is making. It doesn't seem like that would be enough calories for a twin pregnancy does it? My original wieght was 137 I weighed in at 140 today. So at least I have gained 3 pounds.


----------



## PostalMom

Oh sunshine, I don't think we are allowed to discuss why we had to make a new thread. But I will tell you our megan has left the site for good. 
Megan if your stalking, we love and miss you.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies! So why the new thread? I just know I'm following now!!
> 
> Hope everyone's well. LO is moving nonstop. I haven't been able to sleep well at all. :growlmad:
> 
> I would love your opinion on something. My friends want to throw me a shower, is it bad to have a shower with a second baby? I actually never had one b/c the first time around we were moving and going through a lot then the baby came before we knew it. But still, it is the second time around, I don't need much but my friends insisted on me having one. What do y'all think?:shrug:

I <3 feeling LO move. I hope you get some more sleep soon. :hugs:

I think a small shower with your friends is fine if they are insisting on it. Your LO is a little miracle that deserves to be celebrated! 



Chickadeedee said:


> Postal - yikes!! That's a lot of out of pocket expenses :( I'm going to make some burp cloths using cloth diapers. Pinterest has a LOT of DIY projects for babies!!!
> 
> Disney - did they tell you when you'd have the results??? I can't imagine sitting there for that long :hugs: if I had to guess I'd say I've gained about 15lbs too. I refuse to look at the scale when they weigh me and I don't want to know the actual number, but I did want to have the weight "conversation" with the doctor.
> 
> Sunshine :flower: I think feeling the LO move is the BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD!! Is that why you're not sleeping?? Or is it just because you're uncomfortable? The mods shut the other thread down because they felt things got out of hand... But we're here now!!!
> I personally think a small shower is totally acceptable!! It's more for the baby anyway!!! Every baby deserves something special IMO :kiss:

Pinterest keeps me so occupied. I've already made a couple of things based on projects I've found on Pinterest (adjustable crib skirt, baby clothes hanger organizers, etc...). 

The results will probably be ready tomorrow, but it's up to my doctor to log in, read them, and release them to the website. She said she'll release my results as soon as she sees them. I hope I will know sooner than later. 



PostalMom said:


> Sunshine, I think a baby shower is fine. Let them celebrate you and your new bundle. That's really what it's about. The gifts are just bonuses.
> 
> Disney, my Dr gave me a paper telling me about the free breast pumps. It's free but they have heard that they aren't always good quality. But it's still free. When I call my insurance to ask about one in also going to ask about if we have a max out of pocket. My husband's Co worker thinks it may be 5-6000. Which is way better than 20%. When I had my first twins I was poor and on medicaid. I accidentally got a bill from the hospital for over $90,000. My twins stayed for 12 days in nicu. So 20% of that would kill us. That was only 1 bill.
> Off the subject. . Is/has any one found they ate less in the first tri? I am eating frequently, but like today I had a banana for breakfast burger king for an early lunch, small plate of mac and cheese 4 hours later, and now I'm waiting on a panini my DH is making. It doesn't seem like that would be enough calories for a twin pregnancy does it? My original wieght was 137 I weighed in at 140 today. So at least I have gained 3 pounds.

All 3 of the companies that my insurance deals with offers the same Medela pump (amongst 2 other brands). That's the one I'm requesting. I've read that it's the same as this one without the extra carry bag and other misc. accessories, though it includes all vital parts.

https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Pump-...sr=1-1&keywords=medela+pump+in+style+advanced

Ouch! $90k. I hope you get good news when you talk to your insurance. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey, ladies, made it! I need to wait for my 3-hour test until sometimes mid next week. Hope I pass this one! So far the only test I passed was pregnancy lol. Failed anemia twice, one hour glucose too. 

I gained so far about 18-19 lbs which is pretty good considering twin mommas should gain 24 lbs by 24 weeks. To prevent preterm labor. So hopefully I'm on track, though some weeks are more stressful than others so gain not much if any. Then I catch up next week. I know I put on like 10-11 inches around my waist. 

Sorry Megan isn't joining us. I sent her a PM yesterday but no response. Glad all y'all could join!


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey, ladies, made it! I need to wait for my 3-hour test until sometimes mid next week. Hope I pass this one! So far the only test I passed was pregnancy lol. Failed anemia twice, one hour glucose too.
> 
> I gained so far about 18-19 lbs which is pretty good considering twin mommas should gain 24 lbs by 24 weeks. To prevent preterm labor. So hopefully I'm on track, though some weeks are more stressful than others so gain not much if any. Then I catch up next week. I know I put on like 10-11 inches around my waist.
> 
> Sorry Megan isn't joining us. I sent her a PM yesterday but no response. Glad all y'all could join!

I failed the anemia one, too. I'm waiting on the results from the 3-hour test now. Remember to bring something to keep yourself occupied. It won't be too bad. :hugs:

It sounds like your weight gain is likely on track. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## gingmg

Thanks for the replies regarding the progesterone. I called and asked, and they said my levels were well over 100 and only need to be greater than 20, so didn't recommend I stay on it because my body is demonstrating that it has kicked in its own supply.


----------



## flagirlie7

Disneyfan88 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies, made it! I need to wait for my 3-hour test until sometimes mid next week. Hope I pass this one! So far the only test I passed was pregnancy lol. Failed anemia twice, one hour glucose too.
> 
> I gained so far about 18-19 lbs which is pretty good considering twin mommas should gain 24 lbs by 24 weeks. To prevent preterm labor. So hopefully I'm on track, though some weeks are more stressful than others so gain not much if any. Then I catch up next week. I know I put on like 10-11 inches around my waist.
> 
> Sorry Megan isn't joining us. I sent her a PM yesterday but no response. Glad all y'all could join!
> 
> 
> 
> I failed the anemia one, too. I'm waiting on the results from the 3-hour test now. Remember to bring something to keep yourself occupied. It won't be too bad. :hugs:
> 
> It sounds like your weight gain is likely on track. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh no, I meant wait for the results till next week! Test done.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the invite ;)


----------



## mizuno

I'm here as well!

More lurking than anything till my u/s on Thursday :)


----------



## koshka

Thank you for the invite :)!

I have a question. I worry a little because my peanut was very small at my first ultrasound. Dr said I should be ok but it didnt sound really convincing. I took pregnancy test clearblue with week estimator yesterday and it showed I'm 5+ weeks pregnant. On Thursday it was still showing 4-5 weeks pregnant. Do you think it would change if the pregnancy would not be progressing?


----------



## PostalMom

Koshka, I'm not really sure. But i have heard that is not that reliable and I've also heard about women's hcg levels going down.. In fact one of these ladies was telling another not to test agsin because it cause undue stress. So don't worry. Testing later isn't a good idea. But if you get really worried, see if you can get another beta or u/s.


----------



## koshka

PostalMom said:


> Koshka, I'm not really sure. But i have heard that is not that reliable and I've also heard about women's hcg levels going down.. In fact one of these ladies was telling another not to test agsin because it cause undue stress. So don't worry. Testing later isn't a good idea. But if you get really worried, see if you can get another beta or u/s.

I'm going back this coming Monday. Almost there ;) And pregnancies were supposed be stress free ;))) How are you feeling?


----------



## Katielbkr

I threw my sis in law a baby "sprinkle" for her 3rd baby (first girl) so I believe you should have a shower if your friends want to throw it for you!


----------



## flagirlie7

I was against big shower where it takes hours to unwrap presents, games etc. At the end I agreed to a small lunch shower at work and that's it. Everyone's happy. I have always been like that. I was forced into my bridal shower. I'd rather get and buy stuff ahead of time and things I like and want. But I guess a few extra things won't hurt. Twins are expensive already!


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, you found us!

Ok, you guys just made me more curious as to why we switched threads.:haha:

flagirlie, how do you guys set up crib(s) for the twins? do they sleep in the same one? I just thought of that LOL!


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> Katie, you found us!
> 
> Ok, you guys just made me more curious as to why we switched threads.:haha:
> 
> flagirlie, how do you guys set up crib(s) for the twins? do they sleep in the same one? I just thought of that LOL!

For now we are going with twin bassinets on top of a playard.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mizuno

Hi girls, hate to be a downer but I'm freaking out! I started spotting this morning, just brown blood and a bit of cramping. I called my docs office and they said to take it easy and wait and if the blood gets to be red or the cramps get worse to go to ER. I am trying to stay calm but it's so hard! Anyone else had spotting? I'm on progesterone and this has never happened before...


----------



## Allika

I did! It was a subc. hemorrhage (like a bruise) at around the same time you're at. I also spotted around week 12 and 16 for no reason and I am spotting now because of a UTI! My doctor is not concerned (even though I have been) and says some women just spot!


----------



## mizuno

Thanks Alika! But did you have any cramping? I have a lot of gurgling going on in the abdomen and a bit of cramping, not quite AF- like,but different than what I've felt so far. I'm afraid it's not good... Ugh...


----------



## Allika

I did not have cramping but that could just be your bowel. If it's brown blood it's not concerning. My doctor said while bleeding is not normal, it's very common in pregnancy. Try to stay calm (I know easier said than done) and wait it out! Potentially it will stop as quickly as it came!


----------



## flagirlie7

I had lots of cramping early on! Felt like period cramps, but not that strong and sometimes constant... And once found brown blood on the applicator, kinda freaked out (7 weeks) but they say no worries, just maybe old implantation blood. Unless it gets worse (like cramps, stronger flow and bright red)...


----------



## patchey

Do you mind if I join you? I transferred 2 blastocysts in November and am now 19w4d pregnant with one baby. We just had our 19 week scan and found out we are having a girl.

mizuno, I also had bleeding during this pregnancy. I had a huge bleed at 6 weeks, it was like a heavy period. I also spotted on and off until 14 weeks. It's very scary, but my doctor said some people just bleed for no reason while pregnant.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - did you and SO have any sexy times? I know your cervix is super sensitive now, so sex can cause spotting... Also. I think Crinone can too... It can irritate the cervix. I have never had spotting, but I would suggest drinking lots and lots of water and take it easy!!!
I did have a lot of cramping though.

Welcome Patchey!!! I'm team pink too


----------



## mizuno

Chickadeedee, no we haven't BDed since the transfer. 
Anyway, I'm on bed rest and waiting to see how this plays our, but I have to say I'm not very hopeful. My BBs feel just like they do before I get my period, and the cramps, though not bad, are pretty much always there in the background, like constant pressure on my abdomen. I also have these pulley cramps on both sides of my abdomen, which I've never felt before. So sorry to be such a downer... I'll stop complaining and let you know when I have more concrete information.


----------



## Allika

There is no such thing as too much complaining! We all understand you! Keep us posted!!!! Any change in texture or color? Are we still talking brown blood? Has it gotten more?


----------



## mizuno

Allika, no it hasn't gotten worse. Just specks of brown but the cramps worry me. I am also on fragmin (anticoagulant) so I've just injected and am worried that this might make the bleeding worse. But they told me to continue my drugs as usual so we'll see. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## koshka

Mizuno praying everything works out well and it will just end on a scare. I had few friends who also bled at the beginning of their pregnancies and they both have beautiful baby girls :) They were on a bed rest for a while. I know its hard but try to stay positive and dont loose hope. We are here for you.


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, I was told to only insert the applicator like an inch. It can cause bleeding. Also cramping could be your bowels. I wouldn't worry too much. 

Flagirlie7, check the reviews on that twin bassinet. I was excited to find it but decided against it after reading that the center trends to sag. For my first set of twins I used a portable playard bassinet and then the shared a crib and then into 2 separate cribs side by side. Bad idea. They will shred diapers and share the goodies. This time space is an issue. I found that the cross at ikea are small enough to fit at the foot of my bed. I will be using that. It had adjustable hieght.


----------



## PostalMom

Also mizuno, I have pulling pains all the time. My guess is that your uterus is starting to stretch. It causes me medium cramping sometime constant. Ok usually constant. Then the pulling muscle feelings started lower left abdomen, then right, back to left. They've gradually worked thier way up. Now I get them every where as I'm getting big fast. Today is hurting right above my c section scar. Wondering if the scar tissue is making it more uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Chickadeedee

The pulling on both sides of your stomach is definetly your uterus. Just talked to my doctor about this! Round ligament pain, actually... She said imagine that you have never done a certain kind of exercise and then you go out and do a lot of it. You are super sore afterwards.. This is the same thing - your body has never really used those particular muscles like thine this!
I'm not telling you not to worry because that's all we do is worry.... But don't feel bad about sharing your concerns. That's what we are here for!
Now, are you calling your doctor today!!!???


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> Chickadeedee, no we haven't BDed since the transfer.
> Anyway, I'm on bed rest and waiting to see how this plays our, but I have to say I'm not very hopeful. My BBs feel just like they do before I get my period, and the cramps, though not bad, are pretty much always there in the background, like constant pressure on my abdomen. I also have these pulley cramps on both sides of my abdomen, which I've never felt before. So sorry to be such a downer... I'll stop complaining and let you know when I have more concrete information.

All of this sounds completely normal. There's no "right" way for your BBs to feel right now, and I definitely had that pressure feeling early on (my doctor said it was the uterus stretching). I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Keep us updated, and please don't feel like you can't share your feelings or concerns here. :hugs:

Welcome, Patchey! We're having a little girl, too! :kiss:

I finally got my glucose results this morning. All 4 blood draws show levels that are completely normal. No GD - Phew!! :thumbup:


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats, Disney! Apparently i do have GD :(


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Congrats, Disney! Apparently i do have GD :(

Awww...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs: What are your next steps?


----------



## Allika

@flagirlie: don't worry! It's not so bad! You just have to prick your finger two hours after each meal! I am currently doing it as a precaution. I couldn't keep the drink down and so far only one of my values came back above limit (I had two toasts with nutella).

It happens to help a lot if you have protein with your meal. Everytime I had protein my blood sugar was just fine!


----------



## mizuno

Disney, that's great that your glucose test was normal! I didn't call my do today, there is no point - she's away till Thursday, and they won't let me come in before then. They just said if it gets bad go to ER. Right now I'm still having these brown specks every once in a while when I wipe, but the cramps have gotten better.
I'm just gonna have to tough it out for a bit. The worrying is killing me and since I'm on bed rest, there is nothing to occupy myself with (I didn't realise daytime tv is such garbage :) - but beats working). 

Flagirlie, sorry to hear that you have GD. Hopefully you don't have to make too many adjustments to your diet?


----------



## flagirlie7

Thanks, everyone, not the greatest news. I love sugar! But hey, anything for the little ones, right? I have to test my blood sugar 4 times a day, before eating in the AM and then after each meal. I think thats by far the worst part. No simple or concentrated carbs and have to take some educational class. If the diet alone does not help, move to oral meds, and if needed even to insulin. Hope I can get through next 4 months somehow...

In addition, they moved my U/S to tomorrow, yay, and also added a doc appt (for some reason, besides talking to MFM, did not see regular doc last time at 17 wks and was not supposed to again this time, so strange), well now they wanna watch me like a hog I guess. Definitely a high risk pregnancy now!


----------



## koshka

Disney great news :)
Mizuno how are you feeling?
Flagirlie good luck on your u/s :)!

I didnt get the best news today. My baby was still to small and there was no heartbeat :( Dr is not optimistic and basically told me to prepare for miscarriage. Im going back on Monday and if its still wint happen by than tgey will induce it. Im absolutely heartbroken. After having 3 ectopic 
pregnancies I thiught this baby is meant for us. Today I will probably be mad and keep crying but like my husbamd said tomorrow is a new day and we can still try it again later on.


----------



## mizuno

Oh koshka, I'm so sorry! How far along are you? Maybe it's still too early and they might still find a heartbeat next week?

I'm hanging in there, Thursday can't come soon enough. I'm really worried about that ultrasound, even more now in the light of this spotting...


----------



## koshka

I'm 6 weeks 4 days. Dr said that at this point baby should be much bigger and we should be able to hear the heartbeat. They didn't want to give me fals hopes and basically prepared me for a miscarriage. 

Are you still bleeding?


----------



## mizuno

Hmm, my clinic didn't want to bring me in till I'm 8 weeks because they say it might be too early to see the HB (hence I'm in limbo right now waiting till Thursday). So who knows it could really be too early still.

I'm not bleeding at the moment, but still having some brown spotting...


----------



## koshka

They draw blood today to check hcg levels. I have to call them tomorrow morning to get the results. It would be great so we will see next week.

Dark blood is good I mean better than bright red color. Are you still cramping or did it get better? I'm sure everything will be fine :) Just keep resting.


----------



## mizuno

Fingers crossed your hcg is good, koshka! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Aww Koshka, hoping for the best..... Honestly, the doctor didn't see a heartbeat when I went in at 6 weeks. I had to go back at 7 and it was there! So it IS possible :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Flagirl - sorry you got the beetus :growlmad:

Yay Disney for passing!!! I don't go until the 28th..

Mizuno - try Netflix to watch tv shows.. That way you can watch entire seasons at a time to help the days go by!!! I love Downton, Grey's Amatomy and Orange Is The New Black!


----------



## koshka

Chickadeedee said:


> Aww Koshka, hoping for the best..... Honestly, the doctor didn't see a heartbeat when I went in at 6 weeks. I had to go back at 7 and it was there! So it IS possible :hugs:

Thank you. Im trying to stay positive. Was your baby a nirmal size? Mine is always smaller than it should be.


----------



## sunshine1217

Flagirlie, sorry to hear about GD. I don't know if this would help but a few of my friends had GD and had very healthy babies AND they did not gain as much weight as the rest of us. I'm worried I may have it, too as I love fruit and sweets these days. 

Koshka, sorry to hear that but don't lose hope yet. 6 weeks is kinda iffy so it may not mean much. Fingers crossed for you! I myself had somewhat of a miracle in the beginning so I have a lot of hope for you in general.:hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Oh koshka! My heart aches for you. I'm still hoping that you just have a slow grower. It is completely possible. It may be too early still. I would prepare mentally but still hope for the best. Don't give up on your little bean!

Flagirlie7, ugh, you poor thing! I absolutely hate finger pricks! And I can't imagine diet restrictions. My 2 lo have me nauseated at the smell or site of some food, although it is easing up some. I think I had my first real craving last night. I wanted fish and fries smothered in malt vinegar and nothing else would do. I was very upset the first couple times my husband said no. Lol. I won. Today at work all of my Co workers were surprised by my bump. It's extremely noticeable. I look 5 months already. My DH took me to motherhood and got me some new clothes. My lo's must be growing like weeds. I do have a small fibroid in my uterus too. He said it's nothing to worry about and shouldn't harm my pregnancy. I'm so exhausted and I don't think dh quite gets the tired thing. He wants to do the deed. And I'm just not feeling it. We have been but I'm good with once a week and it seems he wants it more frequently now that I'm pregnant. Maybe it's my new and improved bbs. Lol. It's exhausting working all day, dealing my my 3 teenage menstrual daughters who want to kill each other, and making 2 babies at once. I stayed at home with my other 2 pregnancies and it was over 15 years ago, so this is quite different and I so much older too.


----------



## Chickadeedee

koshka said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Aww Koshka, hoping for the best..... Honestly, the doctor didn't see a heartbeat when I went in at 6 weeks. I had to go back at 7 and it was there! So it IS possible :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. Im trying to stay positive. Was your baby a nirmal size? Mine is always smaller than it should be.Click to expand...

In the beginning it was always a few days behind in measurements. I just always assumed I had a late implanter. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> Flagirlie, sorry to hear about GD. I don't know if this would help but a few of my friends had GD and had very healthy babies AND they did not gain as much weight as the rest of us. I'm worried I may have it, too as I love fruit and sweets these days.
> 
> Koshka, sorry to hear that but don't lose hope yet. 6 weeks is kinda iffy so it may not mean much. Fingers crossed for you! I myself had somewhat of a miracle in the beginning so I have a lot of hope for you in general.:hugs:

I am trying to gain a lot of weight, it's good for twins! But I'm afraid with this new diet, I'll put even less in my mouth. It was so easy to fill up on calories before.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Thanks, everyone, not the greatest news. I love sugar! But hey, anything for the little ones, right? I have to test my blood sugar 4 times a day, before eating in the AM and then after each meal. I think thats by far the worst part. No simple or concentrated carbs and have to take some educational class. If the diet alone does not help, move to oral meds, and if needed even to insulin. Hope I can get through next 4 months somehow...
> 
> In addition, they moved my U/S to tomorrow, yay, and also added a doc appt (for some reason, besides talking to MFM, did not see regular doc last time at 17 wks and was not supposed to again this time, so strange), well now they wanna watch me like a hog I guess. Definitely a high risk pregnancy now!

Hang in there. I've been trying to cut back on carbs, too. They're in everything! :dohh: I hope that the diet changes are all you have to deal with. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, too. I'm anxious to hear how your little boy is doing. :hugs:



koshka said:


> Disney great news :)
> Mizuno how are you feeling?
> Flagirlie good luck on your u/s :)!
> 
> I didnt get the best news today. My baby was still to small and there was no heartbeat :( Dr is not optimistic and basically told me to prepare for miscarriage. Im going back on Monday and if its still wint happen by than tgey will induce it. Im absolutely heartbroken. After having 3 ectopic
> pregnancies I thiught this baby is meant for us. Today I will probably be mad and keep crying but like my husbamd said tomorrow is a new day and we can still try it again later on.

Thanks. I'm sorry to hear that the doctors aren't very optimistic. I'm praying that you get good news with your beta results. :hugs::hugs:



mizuno said:


> Oh koshka, I'm so sorry! How far along are you? Maybe it's still too early and they might still find a heartbeat next week?
> 
> I'm hanging in there, Thursday can't come soon enough. I'm really worried about that ultrasound, even more now in the light of this spotting...

Just a few more days until your ultrasound. Hang in there. :hugs:

If you haven't watched Breaking Bad already, that's a great show for passing the time. I binge watched the series after my egg retrieval -- just in time for the series finale. Excellent show!



Chickadeedee said:


> Flagirl - sorry you got the beetus :growlmad:
> 
> Yay Disney for passing!!! I don't go until the 28th..
> 
> Mizuno - try Netflix to watch tv shows.. That way you can watch entire seasons at a time to help the days go by!!! I love Downton, Grey's Amatomy and Orange Is The New Black!

Thanks! Do you have an appointment for yours or do you get to show up whenever you want that day? I went first thing in the morning both times. 



PostalMom said:


> Oh koshka! My heart aches for you. I'm still hoping that you just have a slow grower. It is completely possible. It may be too early still. I would prepare mentally but still hope for the best. Don't give up on your little bean!
> 
> Flagirlie7, ugh, you poor thing! I absolutely hate finger pricks! And I can't imagine diet restrictions. My 2 lo have me nauseated at the smell or site of some food, although it is easing up some. I think I had my first real craving last night. I wanted fish and fries smothered in malt vinegar and nothing else would do. I was very upset the first couple times my husband said no. Lol. I won. Today at work all of my Co workers were surprised by my bump. It's extremely noticeable. I look 5 months already. My DH took me to motherhood and got me some new clothes. My lo's must be growing like weeds. I do have a small fibroid in my uterus too. He said it's nothing to worry about and shouldn't harm my pregnancy. I'm so exhausted and I don't think dh quite gets the tired thing. He wants to do the deed. And I'm just not feeling it. We have been but I'm good with once a week and it seems he wants it more frequently now that I'm pregnant. Maybe it's my new and improved bbs. Lol. It's exhausting working all day, dealing my my 3 teenage menstrual daughters who want to kill each other, and making 2 babies at once. I stayed at home with my other 2 pregnancies and it was over 15 years ago, so this is quite different and I so much older too.

I went shopping at Destination Maternity yesterday. I spent more than I planned to. :dohh: I haven been in the mood to do the deed, either. DH is very understanding -- bless him. 


I had my monthly OB visit today. LO's heartbeat was 157, and I guess my fundal height measures 26.5 weeks -- not sure if measuring a week ahead is normal or not. The doctor says that my weight gain is where it should be, which is good.


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, that's great. Maybe it means you will have a big baby. Lol. Mine measured 8 weeks 1 day and 8 weeks when I was 8 weeks 2 days. So I was happy about that.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Disney, that's great. Maybe it means you will have a big baby. Lol. Mine measured 8 weeks 1 day and 8 weeks when I was 8 weeks 2 days. So I was happy about that.

Big baby makes me think...ouch! Haha 

DH and I are both 5'4" (we are not tall people :haha:). I was around 115-ish lbs before getting pregnant and am about 130 now if I go by what my bathroom scale says. All I care about is that she's healthy. :baby:

Sounds like your LOs are right on track. Excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## koshka

Hello :) I hope everyone is doing well!
Did any of you have frozen embryo transfer?


----------



## mizuno

koshka said:


> Hello :) I hope everyone is doing well!
> Did any of you have frozen embryo transfer?

I did!
Did you get your beta results yet?


----------



## Disneyfan88

koshka said:


> Hello :) I hope everyone is doing well!
> Did any of you have frozen embryo transfer?

I did. It resulted in my first ever BFP (and this LO). Any news? :hugs:


----------



## koshka

Disneyfan88 said:


> koshka said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I hope everyone is doing well!
> Did any of you have frozen embryo transfer?
> 
> I did. It resulted in my first ever BFP (and this LO). Any news? :hugs:Click to expand...

That's awesome :) I called the office but they dont have the results yet. They should call me back around 1. This morning though when I woke up my breasts were not as sore as yesterday. Even in touch they feel different :( I just have to stay strong and start keeping myself busy so I wont go nuts ;)


----------



## koshka

mizuno said:


> koshka said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I hope everyone is doing well!
> Did any of you have frozen embryo transfer?
> 
> I did!
> Did you get your beta results yet?Click to expand...

Thats wonderful :)! How are you feeling today?


----------



## mizuno

koshka, I'm feeling a bit better today. Only a bit of cramping and no spotting, so I'm trying to stay hopeful. But - I'm wondering what caused thestrong cramping (that I think caused the bleeding in the first place) and if there is any damage. I won't be able to fully relax until the scan. Who am I kidding, I won't be able to relax until the baby is born :)

I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## koshka

mizuno said:


> koshka, I'm feeling a bit better today. Only a bit of cramping and no spotting, so I'm trying to stay hopeful. But - I'm wondering what caused thestrong cramping (that I think caused the bleeding in the first place) and if there is any damage. I won't be able to fully relax until the scan. Who am I kidding, I won't be able to relax until the baby is born :)
> 
> I hope you get some good news soon!

I'm so glad to hear the bleeding stop. Our bodies are mysteries. Im sure your little bean is getting comfortable in your belly :) Oh I know thats what the nurse told me. You stop worrying after you die ;) They will always be your little one even when they have their own families ;)


----------



## koshka

Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.


----------



## PostalMom

Koshka, but your numbers went up. That's good! Let's keep that in mind. When is your u/s ?


----------



## PostalMom

Also wanted to add that around 7 weeks my beat tenderness stayed reading up and has continued to do so. So I wouldn't go by breast tenderness.


----------



## koshka

PostalMom said:


> Koshka, but your numbers went up. That's good! Let's keep that in mind. When is your u/s ?

It's on monday at 10. I was happy to hear the news but the nurse had sad voice. All of it is so confusing ;) I had transvaginal ultrasound. I have a little bit more hope now :)


----------



## mizuno

your numbers went up - I wouldn't lose hope yet!

My BBs are less sore as well, which freaked me out at first, but then they seem to go up and down, one day they are sore, one day they are not. I'm hoping it's not a bad sign. At first I was freaking out about every symptom and whether it's getting better or worse, but then I read about people who had miscarriages and still felt pregnant for weeks afterwards, so I figured there is no point in worrying about symptoms - whether they are there or not doesn't seem to predict whether you might have had/having a miscarriage. The scan will hopefully give you the answer you are hoping for!


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie7 said:


> I am trying to gain a lot of weight, it's good for twins! But I'm afraid with this new diet, I'll put even less in my mouth. It was so easy to fill up on calories before.

How much have you gained so far? I went from 100 lbs to 145 lbs with my last pregnancy. I can only wish I don't gain so much. How much are you suppose to gain with twins?



koshka said:


> Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.

What and when was your last level? I think you're in a good level right now. I think they say after 10000 HCG doesn't mean much anymore. 

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I don't know if it's because we're trying to buy a bigger house and I'm super stressed with that and DS' daycare situation when the baby comes. I can't sleep till like 1 am these nights.:growlmad:


----------



## Plex

:hi: Well.....Ive been searching all over the damn place to find you girls - Im not pregnant but I hope you dont mind me joining you here and continuing the chat from the other thread???

Ive been offline for quite some time and only read up on the posts recently. Obviously a bit upset about it all - im just glad ive found some of you :hugs: 

Hope you are all well? xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Plex!!!!!!!! I was thinking about you earlier and hoping all was ok :hugs: 

What's new in your journey??? :coffee:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi plex...glad to see you here ;)
AFM I've been put on bedrest as a sch was found at today's ultrasound and was bleeding red this morning :/


----------



## koshka

sunshine1217 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to gain a lot of weight, it's good for twins! But I'm afraid with this new diet, I'll put even less in my mouth. It was so easy to fill up on calories before.
> 
> How much have you gained so far? I went from 100 lbs to 145 lbs with my last pregnancy. I can only wish I don't gain so much. How much are you suppose to gain with twins?
> 
> 
> 
> koshka said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.Click to expand...
> 
> What and when was your last level? I think you're in a good level right now. I think they say after 10000 HCG doesn't mean much anymore.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I don't know if it's because we're trying to buy a bigger house and I'm super stressed with that and DS' daycare situation when the baby comes. I can't sleep till like 1 am these nights.:growlmad:Click to expand...

It's possible it's due to your stress. You mind probably cant shot down and constantly keeps working and thinking about lots of things. Did you try to read something or watch show/movie before going to sleep? Maybe you could try to listen to relaxing music?

my first hcg was 54 and 18 days later 6200. I think it should be higher. No matter what happens I will be ok. Like my husband said it could be worse. At lease this time it's not ectopic and we still have a chance to have a little one :)


----------



## koshka

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hi plex...glad to see you here ;)
> AFM I've been put on bedrest as a sch was found at today's ultrasound and was bleeding red this morning :/

I hope you get better soon!


----------



## mizuno

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hi plex...glad to see you here ;)
> AFM I've been put on bedrest as a sch was found at today's ultrasound and was bleeding red this morning :/

I hope you get better soon. Do take the bedrest seriously, even though it totally sucks!
what's the follow up for sch? Does it resolve by itself?


----------



## mizuno

Plex said:


> :hi: Well.....Ive been searching all over the damn place to find you girls - Im not pregnant but I hope you dont mind me joining you here and continuing the chat from the other thread???
> 
> Ive been offline for quite some time and only read up on the posts recently. Obviously a bit upset about it all - im just glad ive found some of you :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all well? xx

hi Plex! Welcome!:hi:


----------



## mwb2040

Ahhh I found you all!! So glad you started this new thread! I'll be following!


----------



## Lucinda7981

The goal for the sch is that with bedrest it'll get smaller!


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> koshka, I'm feeling a bit better today. Only a bit of cramping and no spotting, so I'm trying to stay hopeful. But - I'm wondering what caused thestrong cramping (that I think caused the bleeding in the first place) and if there is any damage. I won't be able to fully relax until the scan. Who am I kidding, I won't be able to relax until the baby is born :)
> 
> I hope you get some good news soon!

I'm glad you're feeling better today. I'm sure that the cramping was caused by your uterus stretching - preparing to make space for your little bean. My doctor said that it was normal early on in my pregnancy. I wish I could tell you that the worrying will eventually stop, but it will get better the more appointments you go to and the more milestones you reach. You're gonna love it when you start feeling movements! :hugs:



koshka said:


> Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.

The number went up, which is good to hear. I hope you get good news at your ultrasound. :hugs:



sunshine1217 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to gain a lot of weight, it's good for twins! But I'm afraid with this new diet, I'll put even less in my mouth. It was so easy to fill up on calories before.
> 
> How much have you gained so far? I went from 100 lbs to 145 lbs with my last pregnancy. I can only wish I don't gain so much. How much are you suppose to gain with twins?
> 
> 
> 
> koshka said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.Click to expand...
> 
> What and when was your last level? I think you're in a good level right now. I think they say after 10000 HCG doesn't mean much anymore.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I don't know if it's because we're trying to buy a bigger house and I'm super stressed with that and DS' daycare situation when the baby comes. I can't sleep till like 1 am these nights.:growlmad:Click to expand...

I hope that the stress gets better soon and that you are sleeping better in no time! :hugs:



Plex said:


> :hi: Well.....Ive been searching all over the damn place to find you girls - Im not pregnant but I hope you dont mind me joining you here and continuing the chat from the other thread???
> 
> Ive been offline for quite some time and only read up on the posts recently. Obviously a bit upset about it all - im just glad ive found some of you :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all well? xx

Plex! So great to see you!! I've been thinking about you and was wondering how you're doing. Please stick around! :thumbup:



Lucinda7981 said:


> Hi plex...glad to see you here ;)
> AFM I've been put on bedrest as a sch was found at today's ultrasound and was bleeding red this morning :/

Do you know how long you are on bedrest for! I hope you feel better soon. Have DH collect lots of movies for you to watch. :hugs:



mwb2040 said:


> Ahhh I found you all!! So glad you started this new thread! I'll be following!

Great to "see" you again! How have you been?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm not positive, but I think LO has hiccups right now.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi Plex!! I so glad you found us! How's it going? 

Has any one had the feeling of hunger pangs even immediately after eating? I can't seem to not be hungry tonight. 
I'm so happy to see all of you ladies here. It just goes to show how much we all we enjoy each others company. Big hugs to everyone! !


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to gain a lot of weight, it's good for twins! But I'm afraid with this new diet, I'll put even less in my mouth. It was so easy to fill up on calories before.
> 
> How much have you gained so far? I went from 100 lbs to 145 lbs with my last pregnancy. I can only wish I don't gain so much. How much are you suppose to gain with twins?
> 
> 
> 
> koshka said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I got results back. My levels went up to 6200 so we still have to wait till next week. They said that with levels that high we should be able to see more during ultrasound. It's just doesnt look like baby is growing properly. They don't want to give me any false hopes.Click to expand...
> 
> What and when was your last level? I think you're in a good level right now. I think they say after 10000 HCG doesn't mean much anymore.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I don't know if it's because we're trying to buy a bigger house and I'm super stressed with that and DS' daycare situation when the baby comes. I can't sleep till like 1 am these nights.:growlmad:Click to expand...

I gained about 20 lbs so far. They say 40 for twins.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think LO has hiccups right now.

Yes!!! My girl gets them all the time. It is a definite rhythm, vs. Random kicks.. So cool!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, Plex! Good luck, Lucinda!

I had my ultrasound today. More good news luckily. Boy is swallowing the fluid now and his kidney fluid is less than minor! And I am not anemic. So finally not just bad news. Hubbie survived as well. 

Both babies are head down now. She's on my left, he's on right. Apparently she has an anterior placenta, he has a posterior one. Guessing whatever little I have been feeling (especially while eating) was him! Saw some cool things, and attached one funny pic of my two little ones! There was also one with our boy showing a peace sign :)

Just have to sign up for diabetes class, pick up supplies and get going. So far not being all perfect with diet eek. But I figured few more days won't hurt. I love food!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not positive, but I think LO has hiccups right now.
> 
> Yes!!! My girl gets them all the time. It is a definite rhythm, vs. Random kicks.. So cool!Click to expand...

Yes, it's like a rhythmic pulse/twitch. :)



flagirlie7 said:


> Hi, Plex! Good luck, Lucinda!
> 
> I had my ultrasound today. More good news luckily. Boy is swallowing the fluid now and his kidney fluid is less than minor! And I am not anemic. So finally not just bad news. Hubbie survived as well.
> 
> Both babies are head down now. She's one left, he's on right. Apparently she has an anterior placenta, he has a posterior one. Guessing whatever little I have been feeling (especially while eating) was him! Saw some cool things, and attached one funny pic of my two little ones! There was also one with our boy showing a peace sign :)
> 
> Just have to sign up for diabetes class, pick up supplies and get going. So far not being all perfect with diet eek. But I figured few more days won't hurt. I love food!

Great news!! :happydance:

My blood work shows that I developed anemia sometime between 10 weeks and last week. I'm currently taking an iron supplement once a day. At least my leg isn't feeling restless/discomfort/pain if I don't get up and move around frequently enough since I started taking the supplement.


----------



## sunshine1217

Disney, hiccups are the cutestwell till later when it's ALL the time! :haha: I haven't started getting them yet this time around but DS had them around around the time you're at now.

Koshka, good luck! 18 days, I can't do the math LOL. Fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:

Lucinda, get lots of rest! I had SCH last time at 8 weeks and did 1 week of bed rest and all was fine even though the clot didn't go away until 16 weeks, I didn't bleed after just 3 days of bed rest. This time I had one at 13 weeks and couldn't do bed rest but I was really careful not to lift DS and that went away by 16 weeks. 

:hi: mwb!


----------



## PostalMom

Aww I remember when I used to feel the hiccups.. long time ago. . I can't wait to feel stuff. I had a dream last night that I felt them and could see them moving. I know with my last twin pregnancy I felt them very early. So early that my Dr didn't believe me. He said I was probably just feeling gas bubbles. Then he played the sonogram game with me. I'd tell him. .They just moved. And he would see What I felt. He was amazed. I just wish I could remember what week it was. I'm thinking 14 or 16.


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey Plex and mwb :hi:

Koshka-- Good Luck on Monday! Sounds great that your numbers went up.

Lucinda-- Lots of rest and relaxing. Catch up on any of the series you've wanted to see.

Sorry I'm a crap blogger. I tend to be quiet, but I am checking in everyday to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks sunshine and cntrygrl....bedrest is hard since I'm always on the go but I too know that's what causes me to bleed. I'm trying to watch tv and nap which I never really get to do....dh stayed in with me till 12 today and watched some tv with me and cheered me up!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Aww I remember when I used to feel the hiccups.. long time ago. . I can't wait to feel stuff. I had a dream last night that I felt them and could see them moving. I know with my last twin pregnancy I felt them very early. So early that my Dr didn't believe me. He said I was probably just feeling gas bubbles. Then he played the sonogram game with me. I'd tell him. .They just moved. And he would see What I felt. He was amazed. I just wish I could remember what week it was. I'm thinking 14 or 16.

I've felt LO moving from around 15 or 16 weeks or so. Not obvious in the beginning, but I'm sure it was her. At my appointment during my 17th week, my doctor asked if I could feel movements, and I said yes because I was feeling them more that previous week. I'm not sure if she believed me or not, but she wasn't surprised when I said that DH could feel the movements when I went to my next appointment 4 weeks later. :kiss:



Lucinda7981 said:


> Thanks sunshine and cntrygrl....bedrest is hard since I'm always on the go but I too know that's what causes me to bleed. I'm trying to watch tv and nap which I never really get to do....dh stayed in with me till 12 today and watched some tv with me and cheered me up!

Sometimes I wish I could stay in bed and watch TV all day. There's a difference between "getting to" and "having to", though. I hope it isn't too painful for you. Hang in there. :hugs:

For those of you in the US, Amazon is having an "Expecting Mom" sale with 20% off on certain items. 

https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&no...cs_ux_hsb_5s_1_m_Baby_0314_Homepage_Slideshow


----------



## bizzibii

Thanks for the invite ;-). Anyway . I am currently pregnant.. and I am really hoping this one will stick ;-/ so probably will stalk you all for a while before I start posting


----------



## PostalMom

Hi bizzi, welcome!


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii said:


> Thanks for the invite ;-). Anyway . I am currently pregnant.. and I am really hoping this one will stick ;-/ so probably will stalk you all for a while before I start posting

Congrats!! Wonderful news! :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

9 weeks today. My bump seems to grow over night. Lmao.. I tried to attach a 2nd pic but it said it was too large. Wonder if it's talking about my belly. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20140319_115242.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PostalMom

Hope this one is less fuzzy.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-03-19-18-44-49.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sunshine1217

Congrats bizzibii!

Postal, looking fab! you do have quite a bump, may almost be the size of mine. I don't even know how to post a photo LOL. I'm technologically challenged. :haha:

Disney, that's a great findI'm off to shop, now.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great bump, PM! Your twin bump is almost the same size as mine, too. :thumbup:


----------



## mizuno

welcome bizzibii! Congrats!

Postal, your bump is awesome! You are only a week ahead of me and the difference is huge! I still only look bloated... I should also say I am very jealous that you are wearing shorts. It's still freaking freezing here!

My spotting stopped completely yesterday, so I feel a bit better about the scan today. It'll be hard to focus on work until then :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Postal you look great ;)


----------



## sunshine1217

mizuno, good luck on your scan!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Bizzi - welcome! And massive congrats!

Mizuno - please keep us posted after your ultrasound!!

Postal - your bump is awesome!!! And I'm with Mizuno - we got a foot of brand new snow here last night so I'm totally envious of your shorts!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mizuno - Good luck on your scan!!! :hugs:

Chickadeedee - double digits!! :thumbup:


----------



## mizuno

thanks for all your good vibes girls!
the scan went well - 1 baby, measuring at exactly 8 weeks, good heartbeat (169 bpm). I am beyond happy!


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> thanks for all your good vibes girls!
> the scan went well - 1 baby, measuring at exactly 8 weeks, good heartbeat (169 bpm). I am beyond happy!

Fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Yeah!!! So happy for you mizuno! !! 
I'm glad to be wearing shorts too. This is Florida. We wear shorts most of the year. I love it.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno I am beyond thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mizuno-- Yay for a great appointment!


----------



## Allika

That's awesome, Mizuno!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've been eyeing this shopping cart cover on Amazon for a long time. I never wanted to spend $89 for it wacko:), but it has great reviews on Amazon. I believe it should fit the big shopping carts (Costco and Target size) as well as the regular grocery store size ones. 

https://buggybaggs.com/products/buggy-bagg-elite/​https://www.blueberrydiapers.com/Home/Buggy-Bagg_2/bb1600​
I got an email from blueberrydiapers.com this morning saying that they are having a clearance/irregular sale. $45 + shipping for an "irregular" one of these. :thumbup:

https://www.blueberrydiapers.com/bb1600_2?ext=F​
The coupon I got for signing up for emails last month doesn't apply to clearance items, and shipping is on the high side, but that's ok. It's much cheaper than regular price, and I'm sure it works just as well.


----------



## Chickadeedee

I have a friend who got the Boppy cart cover from Amazon. I'm wondering if it is big enough for the bigger carts? She lives in California so I'm assuming it does? We only have a Wal-Mart & Hannaford here, no Target or Costco so I guess I'm not all that worried about size... And I have been dragging my feet about even THINKING about things the baby won't need until she is 6+ mos. I'm trying to concentrate on the now so I don't overwhelm my husband with purchases!

Are you all thinking an infant seat or convertible seat to start with? I'm leaning towards the Chicco Keyfit 30 with the baby jogger City Elite stroller. I like how the car seat is only 7.4 lbs.the stroller is almost 21 lbs but even that's not too bad...


----------



## Disneyfan88

We went with the Chicco Keyfit 30 Magic from Babies R Us (bought last year at 25% off during a Chicco sale). I liked the larger "hood" on it and the fact that there's a vent you can unzip on it. The video on the Chicco website was good to see various aspects of it. It got good reviews.

We got the City Mini baby jogger (30% off on Amazon before Christmas), and we're getting the Chicco frame stroller that goes with the car seat instead of the car seat attachment for the City Mini. The frame is part of the 20% off sale on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=Baby_0314_FO_EMSS/ref=?_encoding=UTF8&node=8619986011

I think I saw some of the Baby Jogger branded strollers in sale on Amazon, too. So be sure to look.

I'm all about sales - can you tell? :haha:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - I can tell!!! I'm just so out of my element when it comes to baby stuff and websites for baby stuff!!! :dohh:

I live in a really rural area so I won't be using a normal stroller much. Our downtown is tiny and the sidewalks kinda suck... So my walking with be on a recreational trail system in the woods and down my back country roads. That's why I'm all about the 3 wheeled strollers with the big tires. I also plan to try and wear the baby as much as possible.

I will absolutely check out Amazon's sales before I buy at a box store. My plan is to go to babies r us to try the strollers out, armed with comparison pricing for Amazon. That way I can make my decision to buy right then or order when I get home! I just wish the stores were closer -- 2 hour drive each way make it have to be basically an entire day trip.


----------



## Disneyfan88

When we saw that the Baby Jogger branded strollers were on sale on Amazon in December, we ran over to Babies R Us to confirm which model we wanted. We're lucky that we have one in the city we live in, so it's only about 10 minutes to get there. 

I was on the TTC journey for so long that over time, I eventually started to think about the "big stuff" that we'd need. I'd pick a product, research the hell out of it, pick what I want, and add it to a hidden Amazon wish list. Then I'd move on to the next item. I know a lot of people don't like to buy stuff until much later on, but we (or rather _I_ :winkwink:) have been slowly buying stuff over time as I see stuff on sale. It's helped in that we won't be faced with the prospect of buying all the big ticket stuff all at once. Plus, we know we got what we need at a good price and won't have to pay full price if no one bought it for us later on (I don't like to assume that anyone will buy us anything, though my mom told me a while ago to knock it off with the buying of stuff. I stopped a while ago for the most part). Knowing the gender since before our FET has definitely helped with taking advantage of some sales, too.

I plan to baby-wear, too. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yay mizuno for a great scan!!!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey all,

I bought quite a few things last week - diaper genie, onesies, sleepers, bibs, tub, car seats, bath essentials set, playard with bassinets, humidifier. We are going with baby trend flex lock seat that totally match baby trend navigator stroller (double). Not sure about babies wearing, might be heard with two at once, but my DH wants to try!


----------



## PostalMom

So have any of you signed up with babies r us for the v.i.b? Mine said they add 10% to what ever you put on the card. This way relatives and friends can add money too and you'll save more. So you could find what you want, put the money on the card so you get the 10% off. At my post office we are always delivering coupons for that store as well.

Afm. Today I worked in the heat, stood on my feet for 4.5 hours this morning and then started my delivery. My entire body hurts tonight, my bump was aching too. I have to run that same route tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday. I look forward to Wednesday off as that will be my only day off.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I bought quite a few things last week - diaper genie, onesies, sleepers, bibs, tub, car seats, bath essentials set, playard with bassinets, humidifier. We are going with baby trend flex lock seat that totally match baby trend navigator stroller (double). Not sure about babies wearing, might be heard with two at once, but my DH wants to try!

Nicely done!! :thumbup: Which humidifier did you buy? I haven't looked at those yet. 



PostalMom said:


> So have any of you signed up with babies r us for the v.i.b? Mine said they add 10% to what ever you put on the card. This way relatives and friends can add money too and you'll save more. So you could find what you want, put the money on the card so you get the 10% off. At my post office we are always delivering coupons for that store as well.
> 
> Afm. Today I worked in the heat, stood on my feet for 4.5 hours this morning and then started my delivery. My entire body hurts tonight, my bump was aching too. I have to run that same route tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday. I look forward to Wednesday off as that will be my only day off.

I signed up for the VIB thing when we did our registry a couple of weeks ago. I haven't seen Babies R Us coupons, but I have a bunch from Buy Buy Baby at my house (the closest one of those is about an hour away). 

Long day for you. Your route sounds rough. I hope you get a chance to take it easy. Feel better!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Do all babies need humidifiers?? Just wondering if I need to bother with one :shrug:

I only registered at Target. I'm wondering if I may regret that decision..... Maybe I should consider splitting the registry? Target is about an hour from here. Babies R Us is 2 hours away.

Postal - do you have one of those belly support belt things? With all the walking and standing you do PLUS the fact that you've got twins in there makes me think that it would be a terrific investment. I got one about 2 months ago when my round ligament pain was at its worst. It did help. Thankfully the super bad pain is gone so I haven't needed it lately. I ordered mine from Amazon for less that $50 I think... 

Flagirl - I can't help but laugh when I think of wearing two adorable babies at once!! And looking at all you've already bought makes my head spin!! 

Well yesterday I got some motivation and started painting the stripes on my nursery wall. Today is the second and final coat. I'm REALLY hoping it comes out cute!!! I'm only doing one wall. The room itself is a pale pale butter yellow (think of butter that you've creamed with sugar in a mixer). And my alternating stripes on the accent wall are light lavender and blush pink :cloud9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've read that Target has a less friendly return policy for registry purchases, but I can definitely see the convenience of location differences. There's always the option of registering online at Amazon, too. 

I agree - the thought of carrying two cute babies at once sounds adorable! 

The nursery sounds cute!


----------



## mizuno

Chickadeedee your nursery sounds lovely! 

I know I'm so far from buying anything for my baby but I was just wondering (esp for those of you who already have kids), which baby carrier would you recommend? I've seen people wear some kind of a scarf like thing that cradles the baby. It looks a bit hippy-ish, but the baby looked so naturally snugged in there. Any idea what that's called? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## flagirlie7

I am leaving the baby carrier decision to my DH. He was also in charge of picking car seats and stroller. I need to get that belt soon, especially one that support my back. It's getting unbearable, only 20 weeks and I work in the office. Driving too. Wonder how much longer I'll last and can do it :(

I am not registering since I'm having a tiny work shower and told people to buy me diapers mostly lol. I did a lot of research and amazon beats target and other places. So that's all I did, shop online. I wanna be ready with everything by 7 months in case of bed rest or worse. Getting ready to buy more this weekend, amazon again, mostly diapering and feeding supplies.

Humidifier - safety 1st ultrasonic 360. Seemed to have good reviews, but I haven't tried yet. I figured it might help also me and DH since we are both having some breathing/nasal issues at night. Apparently I've been snoring too, that's a first.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mizuno - are you talking about the moby wrap? I looked at that one but ultimately decided that the K'tan looks less complicated. I'm doing that for LO while she's really small and for when we are at home or local and then I have an Ergobaby carrier that I picked up from Costco when they had them last year for when she's bigger. 

Flagirlie - I think snoring is supposed to be normal in pregnancy. DH says I do it, too (then again, so does he :haha:).


----------



## Serenyx

Hi ladies - mind if I join you? :flower:

I was on the original thread back in August but my fresh cycle had to be cancelled as I developed OHSS. We had a frozen cycle in Nov/Dec where we transferred a single embryo and I am currently 17 + 4 :happydance:

It will be nice to have some people to talk to as I haven't announced yet (not even to family although I think I will struggle to hide it for much longer!). 

Is anyone else here a high risk pregnancy and under consultant led care? :flower:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I was on the original thread back in August but my fresh cycle had to be cancelled as I developed OHSS. We had a frozen cycle in Nov/Dec where we transferred a single embryo and I am currently 17 + 4 :happydance:
> 
> It will be nice to have some people to talk to as I haven't announced yet (not even to family although I think I will struggle to hide it for much longer!).
> 
> Is anyone else here a high risk pregnancy and under consultant led care? :flower:

Welcome Serenyx!!! :hugs: and massive congrats :happydance:

Why are you classified as high risk? :flower:

I am under watch because I'm of advanced maternal age :haha: so currently I'm going to my regular OB every 4 weeks AND a separate MFM specialist every 4 weeks for ultrasounds. Once I hit 30 weeks I start going to both EVERY 2 weeks. Can you imagine an ultrasound every two weeks!?!? I can't wait!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Welcome, Serenyx! I remember you from the old thread. Congrats on your pregnancy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks both for the welcome :flower:



Chickadeedee said:


> Why are you classified as high risk? :flower:
> 
> I am under watch because I'm of advanced maternal age :haha: so currently I'm going to my regular OB every 4 weeks AND a separate MFM specialist every 4 weeks for ultrasounds. Once I hit 30 weeks I start going to both EVERY 2 weeks. Can you imagine an ultrasound every two weeks!?!? I can't wait!!!

I am high risk because my daughter was stillborn two years ago :(

We currently see the consultant every 4 weeks as a minimum, he did say I could go every 2 weeks but we decided on 4 weekly appointments for now. However in between consultant appointments I also have my midwife appointments. Like yourself, once I hit 30 weeks I will be seen every 2 weeks.

The extra scans can be a blessing, I have had 5 scans already and another 5 are booked, however I am terrified every time I go to the scan :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm so sorry, Serenyx. :hugs::hugs:

Do you know the gender of your LO yet?


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm so sorry, Serenyx. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do you know the gender of your LO yet?

Thank you :hugs:

No we don't know, I am happy to stay on team yellow but this is one decision I leave up to my DH (he doesn't get to make many decisions regarding the pregnancy :haha: ). He wanted to find out last time so I guess he will again but he doesn't make up his mind until we are actually at the scan. 

At my scan this week the consultant did ask if we wanted to know just incase anything was seen on the ultrasound but we didn't see anything (I am pretty terrible at interpreting the scans anyway though!).


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## koshka

Had my check up today and it's confirmed im having a MC :( Sac grew a little but its still empty plus they found some little clots as well. I got misoprostol which I will take it in few hrs. I need to go back on friday to make sure I passed everything. Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. Just wanted to let you ladies know how it ended. Whishing all of you happy and healthy pregnancy :)! So nice to see that all of you are doing great! 

Mizuno so happy your app went well and little one is good :) 
PM look at this cute growing belly ;)
Chickadeedee I like the colors you chose for your nursery :)


----------



## mizuno

koshka said:


> Had my check up today and it's confirmed im having a MC :( Sac grew a little but its still empty plus they found some little clots as well. I got misoprostol which I will take it in few hrs. I need to go back on friday to make sure I passed everything. Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. Just wanted to let you ladies know how it ended. Whishing all of you happy and healthy pregnancy :)! So nice to see that all of you are doing great!

Aww, koshka, I'm so sorry honey! :hugs:
I wish you didn't have to go through this. Stay strong!
I hope to see you back in the first trimester forum soon.


----------



## koshka

Thank you Mizuno :) We will take a short break and will try it again. Dr told us that we have one really good embryo, 2 good ones and 1 ok. Hopefully next round will be the lucky one.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Koshka :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

koshka said:


> Had my check up today and it's confirmed im having a MC :( Sac grew a little but its still empty plus they found some little clots as well. I got misoprostol which I will take it in few hrs. I need to go back on friday to make sure I passed everything. Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. Just wanted to let you ladies know how it ended. Whishing all of you happy and healthy pregnancy :)! So nice to see that all of you are doing great!
> 
> Mizuno so happy your app went well and little one is good :)
> PM look at this cute growing belly ;)
> Chickadeedee I like the colors you chose for your nursery :)

I'm so sorry, koshka. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish you the best of luck with your next try. Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Koshka I'm sorry :(


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Koshka I'm sorry :hugs: thinking of you.... :flower:


----------



## Allika

Megan, I hope you somehow still read this!

My IVF clinic is doing a clinical trial that is for people with IVF failures despite having "good embryos". They cover meds and the IVF treatment itself:

https://www.hfi-ivf.com/blog/2014/03/hfi-participates-clinical-trials-new-ivf-treatment/


----------



## bizzibii

:hugs: Koshka, I am so so sorry to hear that


----------



## PostalMom

Koshka, I'm so sorry babe. Be strong and don't give up. 

On a different note.. my Sil is was also pregnant with twin girls. Last night her water broke at 26 weeks 5 days. The girls are hanging in there at 2 lbs 13 inches, and 1 lb 15 oz and 12.3 inches. Please send good thoughts out for kesha, chloe and Amelia.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Koshka, I'm so sorry babe. Be strong and don't give up.
> 
> On a different note.. my Sil is was also pregnant with twin girls. Last night her water broke at 26 weeks 5 days. The girls are hanging in there at 2 lbs 13 inches, and 1 lb 15 oz and 12.3 inches. Please send good thoughts out for kesha, chloe and Amelia.

Prayers and best wishes for your SIL and nieces. :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal Mom - thinking of your family!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal-- Thinking of your family :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

postal, thinking of your SIL and her babies. 
A friend of a friend had her twins at 25 weeks. They were just barely viable and no bigger than a palm of a hand (according to my friend who saw them in the ICU). It wasn't all smooth sailing but they are now healthy 2 year old boys.


----------



## sunshine1217

PostalMom said:


> Koshka, I'm so sorry babe. Be strong and don't give up.
> 
> On a different note.. my Sil is was also pregnant with twin girls. Last night her water broke at 26 weeks 5 days. The girls are hanging in there at 2 lbs 13 inches, and 1 lb 15 oz and 12.3 inches. Please send good thoughts out for kesha, chloe and Amelia.

Praying that they stay strong and I think they will! :hugs:

Ladies, I've already gained 18 lbs! I am worried that it's way too much, last time I gained a lot of weight 3rd trimester so I have a lot to come still. Yikes!


----------



## koshka

PostalMom said:


> Koshka, I'm so sorry babe. Be strong and don't give up.
> 
> On a different note.. my Sil is was also pregnant with twin girls. Last night her water broke at 26 weeks 5 days. The girls are hanging in there at 2 lbs 13 inches, and 1 lb 15 oz and 12.3 inches. Please send good thoughts out for kesha, chloe and Amelia.

Praying for your Sil and baby girls!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Postal praying for your sil and twin girls ;)


----------



## Plex

Hiya everyone :) Im just popping by to see how you all are :) Ive been missing you all - feel free to pop over to my new thread about FET and have a chat there too :D 

Im amazed at how far along many of you are now - I love the successes and following your journeys as it gives me hope :hugs: I may not post often but im a regular reader/stalker.

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Plex

Postal - Im praying for you SIL's lil munchkins :hugs: xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

:wave: Plex. - so happy to hear from you! I'll subscribe to your thread once I find it so I can formally stalk you :haha:

Xoxo


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine, don't worry about the wieght. Better to have it than to not. I think I've lost the 3 lbs that I had put on. Which is a concern, because I know when I'm delivering the mail I don't eat and I barely drink. I'm hungry every 2 hours but only manage small snacks.


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex! I've missed you. Can you let us know the link to your thread?

Postal, are you allowed to bring food? You should sneak some protein bars, babies need some grub! :dohh:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Sunshine - I think I've gained around 20lbs. My doctor said it's perfect. My books say at this point between 17-22lbs. You are fine ;-)

So, I think I'm officially in my third tri now??? If pregnancy is 40 weeks divided by 3 tris that's 13.33 weeks per tri! How did that happen??? I'm still in shock I've made it this far!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats, Chickadeedee!! :happydance: I reach 27 weeks tomorrow. I find the trimester/weeks thing confusing. Math-wise, I would think 27 weeks is 3rd trimester. Some books/websites say it is, and others say 3rd trimester doesn't start until 28 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - it depends on what book/website you look at. What to expect when your expecting says 27 so that's what I'm going by!! So confusing though!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - it depends on what book/website you look at. What to expect when your expecting says 27 so that's what I'm going by!! So confusing though!!!

I'm going with 27 weeks as the math makes more sense to me. :haha: That said, congrats on reaching another milestone!!! :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Sunshine - I found this link which details how much weight you are supposed to put on as an average. What I liked about it was that it broke it down into two week increments , most of the other sites I have seen simply tell you how much you are supposed to put on per trimester or how much over the entire pregnancy:

Pregnancy weight gain

I have no idea how accurate it is but according to that chart I am 1.5 lbs over for my gestation :blush:

Congratulations on reaching third tri Chickadee and Disney - not too long to go now! :happydance:

Thinking of your SIL Postal - I hope her and the two little ones are doing ok :hugs:

Talk about pregnancy brain :dohh: I was absolutely mortified this morning when I found out I had missed my midwife appointment on Monday :shrug: I was utterly convinced it was next Monday! (so was my husband - he had already arranged to leave work early next Monday so that he could come to the appointment).

I only picked my notes up to look for the hospitals appointments line number (when I was last in they only booked 5 of my next 7 appointments so I had to call up to book the last two) and saw the date of the midwives appointment! In my defense she had written 18 weeks on it and I wasn't 18 weeks on Monday (I was still 17) so I assume I simply saw the 18 weeks and worked out that it would be next Monday without thinking to check the date :dohh:

I was extremely apologetic when I phoned up and she laughed it off saying she has done the same before :blush: So we now have our appointment next Wednesday instead.


----------



## PostalMom

Update on my nieces. Little Chloe is now breathing on her own and off the ventilator! I'm so proud! Now for Amelia. They are also thinking they may be identical. Blood type is the same and other stuff too. 

Pregnancy brain!!! Lol... I understand that well. I have been asked questions that I know they answers to, but when asked, it was if that info never ever ever existed in my brain. 
Today has been rough. I feel the stretching pains all over, nausea, headache, and constantly having hunger pains. I can't get satisfied. My bump continues to round out and expand. I'm so glad I have tomorrow off. I'm going to rest as much as possible.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Sunshine - I found this link which details how much weight you are supposed to put on as an average. What I liked about it was that it broke it down into two week increments , most of the other sites I have seen simply tell you how much you are supposed to put on per trimester or how much over the entire pregnancy:
> 
> Pregnancy weight gain
> 
> I have no idea how accurate it is but according to that chart I am 1.5 lbs over for my gestation :blush:
> 
> Congratulations on reaching third tri Chickadee and Disney - not too long to go now! :happydance:
> 
> Thinking of your SIL Postal - I hope her and the two little ones are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Talk about pregnancy brain :dohh: I was absolutely mortified this morning when I found out I had missed my midwife appointment on Monday :shrug: I was utterly convinced it was next Monday! (so was my husband - he had already arranged to leave work early next Monday so that he could come to the appointment).
> 
> I only picked my notes up to look for the hospitals appointments line number (when I was last in they only booked 5 of my next 7 appointments so I had to call up to book the last two) and saw the date of the midwives appointment! In my defense she had written 18 weeks on it and I wasn't 18 weeks on Monday (I was still 17) so I assume I simply saw the 18 weeks and worked out that it would be next Monday without thinking to check the date :dohh:
> 
> I was extremely apologetic when I phoned up and she laughed it off saying she has done the same before :blush: So we now have our appointment next Wednesday instead.

The weight site looks cool -- very easy to interpret. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:

I'm sorry you missed your appointment. I'm glad they were able to get you in next week!!



PostalMom said:


> Update on my nieces. Little Chloe is now breathing on her own and off the ventilator! I'm so proud! Now for Amelia. They are also thinking they may be identical. Blood type is the same and other stuff too.
> 
> Pregnancy brain!!! Lol... I understand that well. I have been asked questions that I know they answers to, but when asked, it was if that info never ever ever existed in my brain.
> Today has been rough. I feel the stretching pains all over, nausea, headache, and constantly having hunger pains. I can't get satisfied. My bump continues to round out and expand. I'm so glad I have tomorrow off. I'm going to rest as much as possible.

Great news about Chloe! I hope Amelia follows her sister soon. Continued prayers for both of them! :hugs: How is your SIL doing? 

I'm glad you are getting the chance to rest tomorrow. Kick your feet back and relax! :hugs:


AFM, LO seems to prefer my right side. My bump is only slightly lopsided -- not enough for others to tell, but enough for me to see that that's where she spends most of her time curled up. My belly button seems to be getting more and more shallow by the day. I predict my "innie" will be an "outie" within the next couple of weeks. Lol :haha:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - relax today and do something nice for yourself :hugs:
Great news about your nieces! :happydance:

Disney - happy third trimester!!!!! So funny about your lopsided bump :haha: mine is always really hard on the left in the same spot - I'm thinking it's either her head or butt :shrug:
My belly button is super shallow too - thinking it will be an outie pretty soon too. Not sure how I feel about that! :wacko:
Thought I woke up to a bunch of stretch marks yesterday. Had a minor (ok, maybe major) meltdown about it.... Then I went to show my Mom when we were at the gym....and they were gone? Then later I tried to show DH and he couldn't see them either!? So I'm thinking it was the way I was sitting - my belly was kind of scrunched up (I was knitting). So maybe they were just marks from being wrinkled up?!?! :dohh:


----------



## PostalMom

Lol oh chickadee, stretch marks are evil. I don't care how many nice things people try to make up to make us feel better. . They still suck. With my older kids I got them on my breasts, thighs, and butt. Luckily none on my belly. I believe they were dark purple red when they first appeared and stayed that way for a couple years. To me it looked like Freddie Krueger had got a hold of me. I cried and cried. Then I got over them. I'm fair skinned and so they always show. But they do get lighter. I'm praying I already have enough and don't need any more this time around. Lol. My belly button is stretching already. Where I had it pierced a long time ago. . The hole has turned flat instead of round. I think I may be starting to feel one of the babies. I feel a tense feeling from time to time on my left side. Same spot every time.


----------



## mizuno

chickadeedee and disney - congrats on entering the third trimester!

postal - good news about your SIL. I hope they continue to do well.

Strech marks are evil! I just know I'm gonna get a ton! I already have them on my boobs and side butt (you know what I mean), and that's just from normal growth. Speaking of which, my boobs are getting very large already, I will have to go bra shopping this weekend. Do you think they'll come down a bit after I stop progesterone? I really hope so, they were already good enough for my size, and the last thing I need is for them to get bigger. :wacko:


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, I went from a c to a d. They leveled out last week I would say. But as I recall right before and after birth you can add 1-3 cup sizes. I just stopped taking my crinone. I had a head ache yesterday and today. I'm worried that I have been losing wieght. Not that you could tell. I started ivf at 137.6 at my sonogram at 8 weeks I was 140.6 . I'm now 137.2 At 10 weeks. My nausea has settled down quite a bit. But if I see a picture of food that doesn't look amazing, it makes me get grossed out. But something I like.. oh... If I like it.. I freaking love it. Lol. I have never been a picky eater, but I sure am one now.


----------



## mizuno

Postal - is it bad to lose a bit of weight? I suspect you might lose more now that you are off crinone (I lose about 4-5lbs when I get off endometrin). I hope I don't gain weight until the second trimester. It's good your ms has settled down. I still have this constant nausea. I'm having trouble getting enough water I think because even water makes me sick. Weirdly, the only thing that makes it better is eating. So I've been eating constantly :) soda crackers and bread seem to work the best, but I'm trying to get some protein in there as well. The other morning DH said "did I hear you eating crackers in the middle of the night?" And yes, he did. I woke up in the middle of the night with my stomach feeling miserable so I had some crackers from my emergency supply by the bed :) anyway, my point is, try eating even if you are not hungry and even if you think it'll make you feel sicker, because, from my experience unless it's something really smelly, it probably won't.

and I know what you mean by cravings - I always thought that I would crave certain foods before getting pregnant (eg sugar or bread), but it's nothing compared to now. Now if I want something, I HAVE to have it or I feel like I'll explode :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Oh heck i was really picky in my first tri! All i wanted were carbs, bad ones, iike bagels, pizza and pasta, all white. Fish, pork and chicken were yuck. Same for fruits and veggies. Luckily, no nausea or gagging anymore, so i'm back on track. Plus GD forces me to eat healthy. Even chicken and whole wheat stuff works! And yes, eating helps nausea, if i went too long, oh lordie... I developed stretch marks on my boobs only, not too happy. My mum never had any, figure, i'm giving cocoa butter a try. As far as belly button, it was flat, but now unfortunately slowly emerging, it seems...


----------



## PostalMom

I find that activia yogurt cures my middle of the night hunger. I swapped out my night stand for my mini fridge. I keep pudding yogurts and water in it. My DH keeps his ice cream in it. Lol. It's hard for me to eat sweets. My biggest problem eating is while working. The other morning I had 1 English muffin with butter and jelly for breakfast with a glass of oj. For lunch I ate 1/2 of my peanut butter and jelly. That was all I had until I got home. I think that's why I've lost the wieght. At least I had spare wieght to start with. My belly is measuring 38 inches. It's stayed the same size for the last week so I'm guessing I'm ok. Just using up some spare storage. I am pretty sure now that I'm feeling baby b. I keep feeling a tense feeling in the same spot. Left of belly button. It's not towards the back so I know it's not gas or digestive. It moves only within about a 2-3 " area. Almost like a knuckle pushing just barely. Did any of you feel that this early? This is the 3rd day I've been feeling this sensation.


----------



## Chickadeedee

This is an amazing read!!

https://weseekjoy.blogspot.com/2013/12/babies-ruin-bodies.html?m=1


----------



## flagirlie7

PostalMom said:


> I find that activia yogurt cures my middle of the night hunger. I swapped out my night stand for my mini fridge. I keep pudding yogurts and water in it. My DH keeps his ice cream in it. Lol. It's hard for me to eat sweets. My biggest problem eating is while working. The other morning I had 1 English muffin with butter and jelly for breakfast with a glass of oj. For lunch I ate 1/2 of my peanut butter and jelly. That was all I had until I got home. I think that's why I've lost the wieght. At least I had spare wieght to start with. My belly is measuring 38 inches. It's stayed the same size for the last week so I'm guessing I'm ok. Just using up some spare storage. I am pretty sure now that I'm feeling baby b. I keep feeling a tense feeling in the same spot. Left of belly button. It's not towards the back so I know it's not gas or digestive. It moves only within about a 2-3 " area. Almost like a knuckle pushing just barely. Did any of you feel that this early? This is the 3rd day I've been feeling this sensation.

Postal, as much as people look at me funny, I have been feeling flutters since like 8 weeks of pregnancy. No real steady kicks yet though!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Postal - relax today and do something nice for yourself :hugs:
> Great news about your nieces! :happydance:
> 
> Disney - happy third trimester!!!!! So funny about your lopsided bump :haha: mine is always really hard on the left in the same spot - I'm thinking it's either her head or butt :shrug:
> My belly button is super shallow too - thinking it will be an outie pretty soon too. Not sure how I feel about that! :wacko:
> Thought I woke up to a bunch of stretch marks yesterday. Had a minor (ok, maybe major) meltdown about it.... Then I went to show my Mom when we were at the gym....and they were gone? Then later I tried to show DH and he couldn't see them either!? So I'm thinking it was the way I was sitting - my belly was kind of scrunched up (I was knitting). So maybe they were just marks from being wrinkled up?!?! :dohh:

Thanks!!

Sometimes I find marks on me, but the end up being from the seams of my clothes. No stretch marks yet (knock on wood!!!!!!). 



mizuno said:


> chickadeedee and disney - congrats on entering the third trimester!
> 
> postal - good news about your SIL. I hope they continue to do well.
> 
> Strech marks are evil! I just know I'm gonna get a ton! I already have them on my boobs and side butt (you know what I mean), and that's just from normal growth. Speaking of which, my boobs are getting very large already, I will have to go bra shopping this weekend. Do you think they'll come down a bit after I stop progesterone? I really hope so, they were already good enough for my size, and the last thing I need is for them to get bigger. :wacko:

Thanks!! 

My boobs haven't grown too much, though they are a little larger, and I have had to get new bras. I wasn't blessed in the boob department and have always been an A cup. Lol



flagirlie7 said:


> Oh heck i was really picky in my first tri! All i wanted were carbs, bad ones, iike bagels, pizza and pasta, all white. Fish, pork and chicken were yuck. Same for fruits and veggies. Luckily, no nausea or gagging anymore, so i'm back on track. Plus GD forces me to eat healthy. Even chicken and whole wheat stuff works! And yes, eating helps nausea, if i went too long, oh lordie... I developed stretch marks on my boobs only, not too happy. My mum never had any, figure, i'm giving cocoa butter a try. As far as belly button, it was flat, but now unfortunately slowly emerging, it seems...

Eating always helped when I started feeling queasy during the first trimester, too. 

I hope you're adjusting to he new diet well. :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> I find that activia yogurt cures my middle of the night hunger. I swapped out my night stand for my mini fridge. I keep pudding yogurts and water in it. My DH keeps his ice cream in it. Lol. It's hard for me to eat sweets. My biggest problem eating is while working. The other morning I had 1 English muffin with butter and jelly for breakfast with a glass of oj. For lunch I ate 1/2 of my peanut butter and jelly. That was all I had until I got home. I think that's why I've lost the wieght. At least I had spare wieght to start with. My belly is measuring 38 inches. It's stayed the same size for the last week so I'm guessing I'm ok. Just using up some spare storage. I am pretty sure now that I'm feeling baby b. I keep feeling a tense feeling in the same spot. Left of belly button. It's not towards the back so I know it's not gas or digestive. It moves only within about a 2-3 " area. Almost like a knuckle pushing just barely. Did any of you feel that this early? This is the 3rd day I've been feeling this sensation.

Can you carry some snacks with you so that you can eat more often? Take care of yourself. :hugs:

I started feeling "things" the day I hit 14 weeks. It was very subtle and slowly became more noticeable over the following two weeks. From what I've read, I "shouldn't have been able to feel anything that early". I've read that people feel movement earlier in subsequent pregnancies. Plus, you've got two little ones growing in there. :D



Chickadeedee said:


> This is an amazing read!!
> 
> https://weseekjoy.blogspot.com/2013/12/babies-ruin-bodies.html?m=1

I've read that one before. Great blog post. :thumbup:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Just heard from my doctor - I passed the 1 hour diabetes test!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Just heard from my doctor - I passed the 1 hour diabetes test!!!! :wohoo:

Congrats!! I'm so glad you don't have to do the 3 hour test. That was a loooong 3 hours in the lab. :dohh:


----------



## PostalMom

Chickadee yeah!! So happy for you! !

Disney, when I beat feed my first set of twins I went from a 344 to a 34D!!! Too bad I couldn't enjoy it. Lol..


----------



## PostalMom

Chloe and Amelia if the pics attached correct.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-03-29-17-44-42.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0625.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4396.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









20140328_182556.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Chloe and Amelia if the pics attached correct.

They are precious! Praying that they get nice and strong quickly and get to go home soon. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been away on a mini vacation. So tired now that we're back.

Serenyx, thanks for that site, that makes me feel betterother sites tell me I have exceeded weight gain limits. This one puts me above average but still below maximum. Phew!

Chicka, Congrats on 3rd tri and passing GD test!! I hope I can be so lucky, too. I've been eating a ton of carbs and sweets, no appetite for meat whatsoever so I have to force that on myself. My belly button never popped with DS! I just look like I have a bit hole in my stomach :growlmad: Thankfully, I avoided stretch marks with DS. I did use BOTH bio oil and mama bio tummy rub EVERY SINGLE DAY after 1st trimester b/c I was terrified of stretch marks. not sure if that was what helped but I'm doing this same this time.

Postal, Chloe and Amelia are so sweet! I hope they and mom are all well. Re boob enhancements, I went from a 32d to a 34 ddd! Argh, and my armpits are fat, too.:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Welcome back sunshine!!!!

Postal - those babies are precious! Wishing them the best...

As for boobs - I bought a bra extender... What a difference it makes!!! Definetly recommend and a package of three was $5 at Wal-Mart!!


----------



## sunshine1217

What in the world is a bra extender? :haha: I'll have to go look that up.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I bought bra extenders, too (ordered from Amazon). They add 3 more sets of hooks to your bra so that the band is slightly bigger. They help make my bras more comfortable and prevent me from having to buy too many new ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I bought this bra from motherhood maternity. It's the most comfortable one I now have. Lol

https://www.motherhood.com/mobile/Product.asp?Product_Id=959550120&Mastercategory_Id=MC13

Sorry. I'm in my phone, so that may be a link to the mobile website.


----------



## mizuno

chickadeedee - congrats on passing the test!

Postal - your nieces are so precious! I hope they get to go home soon.

Disney - I looked up the k'tan wrap and I think that's probably what I was thinking of. Thanks!

sunshine - I've read that nothing really helps prevent stretch marks, but I know bio-oil helped DH with a scar from a surgery, so maybe I'll give that a try. Can't hurt anyway...

Lucinda - haven't heard from you in a while. How are you doing?

AFM - Feeling a bit less m/s - it's kind of on and off now rather than constant. I have my next scan on Thursday and also I'll be stopping estrace then. Then just 2 more weeks of progesterone and fragmin and I'll be done with all drugs! Can't wait, these fragmin injections make my thighs look like I've been badly beaten and I'm running out of non-bruised spots to inject :) This weekend I bought a new bra and "maternity" jeans with a stretchy top from Gap (the are surprisingly stylish). No bump yet, just super bloated, but regardless, I can't fit into my old jeans any more :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Mizuno thanks for checking in on me....I'm done with my bedrest and back to work. I've been feeling blah most days to say the least and so I usually want to just go home and sleep....not because I'm sleepy but because I feel so sick/uncomfortable. My next scan will be the nuchal scan on 4/17....


----------



## flagirlie7

Disneyfan88 said:


> I bought this bra from motherhood maternity. It's the most comfortable one I now have. Lol
> 
> https://www.motherhood.com/mobile/Product.asp?Product_Id=959550120&Mastercategory_Id=MC13
> 
> Sorry. I'm in my phone, so that may be a link to the mobile website.

I bought a few great bras from MM 3 weeks ago but they feel small already! Mostly cups :(


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I bought this bra from motherhood maternity. It's the most comfortable one I now have. Lol
> 
> https://www.motherhood.com/mobile/Product.asp?Product_Id=959550120&Mastercategory_Id=MC13
> 
> Sorry. I'm in my phone, so that may be a link to the mobile website.
> 
> I bought a few great bras from MM 3 weeks ago but they feel small already! Mostly cups :(Click to expand...

Bummer! :(

I bought several under the "buy 3 get 1 free" promo, plus I had a coupon. I only cut the tags off of 2 of them as I have a feeling that I will eventually need to exchange the mediums for larges.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I got a little worried today. DH and I BD yesterday and this morning I had brown in my panties. I continue to still spot brown. I read it is normal because the cervix is tender and that it could last up to 5 days. So naturally when gas got me tonight it felt like cramps and I began to worry. Until it's started working is way out. The worry just doesn't stop


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - how are you this morning ??? While yes, I've also read that spotting after sex can happen, you might want to ring the doctor just in case... For peace of mind it can't hurt!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Postal - I hope you're feeling better and that the bleeding has stopped. I wish I could say that the worrying eventually stops, but I don't think I'll ever stop worrying until I'm holding my baby girl in my arms. Even then, I'm sure a new type of worrying will kick in. :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I'm doing OK today. Rested this morning before starting a day of errands. Still a bit of brown spotting. No cramping. I am have pulling pains both up top and c section scar. Ugh. It's very uncomfortable.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Have you guys checked out LuciesList? I just found it today and am impressed.. Certainly has helped answer some questions I had about what I really need to get before baby gets here!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. I'm doing OK today. Rested this morning before starting a day of errands. Still a bit of brown spotting. No cramping. I am have pulling pains both up top and c section scar. Ugh. It's very uncomfortable.

Feel better! :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Have you guys checked out LuciesList? I just found it today and am impressed.. Certainly has helped answer some questions I had about what I really need to get before baby gets here!

I've never heard of that site, but it looks awesome! :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## sunshine1217

PostalMom, I had a subchorionic hematoma both pregnancies and that led to a little brown spotting. Not a huge deal but just rest lots and get lots of fluids. Hope your spotting has gone away.

Chickadeedee, that's a cool site. I could spend hours on the internet looking at baby stuff.:haha:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi. Still a little Brown spotting this morning. I called my Dr just in case. They said it's normal and should taper off soon. If it turns ref to call. I'm just feeling so blah today. I have been doing a lot lately and not resting as much as I should. So maybe it's catching up with me. We will be moving into our new home in 2 months and we have been very busy getting things ready for the county inspection. I had new carpet installed this week as well. I'm just exhausted. DH still doesn't quite get the exhaustion. I just don't feel like doing anything. Tomorrow Fri and Sat. Back to work I go. It's been nice having 4 days of not working there. Like I said though. I've had plenty of other stuff keeping me busy.


----------



## sunshine1217

Postalmom, I'm so jealous. We still haven't found a place yet, I feel very unsettled about it all. I really want to decorate the nursery!


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine, I know that feeling. . Don't be jealous though. My DH and I are very old fashioned. We bought 7.5 acres 3 years ago in our journey to growing our own food and living as self sustainable of a life as possible. I'd like to Home school my babies this time. Well, it's been a long road and we didn't get to build a house. We did find a 2011 single wide mobile home. It's nice but only about 1200sf. 3 beds 2 bath. The twins will stay in our room with us until my oldest daughter moves out. Then I'll have a set of twins in both of the 2 kids rooms. It is going to be quite a chance down sizing. But when you think of building a big 4-5 bedroom house only to have the oldest kids move out in 3-4 years and you have this big house to heat and cool. Just didn't make sense. At this rate we can own the land out right in 10 years and the home in 4. It will all be paid for. It's a sacrifice that should be worth it. Lol. Once we sell our current house it will free up a good amount so that I can stay home when the babies are born.


----------



## sunshine1217

sounds like a good plan!

Have your twins always lived in the same room?


----------



## mizuno

postal - I'm glad you're feeling better. 

I'm still too scared to BD, though if today's scan doesn't cause bleeding then I think I'm good to go (the tech was pretty rough...)
But it was worth it, as we saw that baby moving around and doing flips. It was pretty awesome. Anyway, I think I can finally relax a bit now, and enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - Hahahaha you say you can relax but I bet in two days you'll be a nervous nelly again! 
I had my 28 week scan today. She's measuring 2lbs 12 ounces!!!! Absolutely perfect. 
I bought my car seat, stroller, play pen, swing and crib mattress too. Feels so weird to have all that stuff already! And so much left to get - but at least it's all small stuff ;-) 

No idea how to upload a picture from my iPad :(


----------



## flagirlie7

I am glad to report after many flutters throughout weeks, I think we are finally there, at the kicking motion stage. Started on Monday, when my DH was putting baby dresser together and I was laying in bed. Like small nerve or muscle twitches, had to google it to make sure it's a possibility. Baby girl is on the left side and have been feeling her on and off since, mostly when in bed or sitting down. He has not been active all that much, but I know they both woke up last night when I went potty. When I laid down, DH touched boy side and bam! He did feel tiny girl movement before, but this one made him jump, haha.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Yay flagirlie!!!!! Super exciting!


----------



## PostalMom

Awww mizuno! So lucky to get to see that! I don't get my next scan until the 14th. But tonight I was on the phone with my dad and they must like his voice. Because all the fluttering I've been feeling is definitely the Babies! They were going crazy in there! !! So awesome! ! I can't wait til dh can feel it.


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie that's so cool! !! Now you can start playing with them. My left baby seems more active than my right baby too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats on the great scans, Chickadeedee and Mizuno! :happydance:

Chickadeedee - congrats on getting a lot of your gear. We've had most of that stuff for a while (just missing the swing from your list). It feels nice to have a lot done, but there's still plenty to buy and do. :wacko:

That's awesome that you are feeling movements now, flagirlie! :thumbup: My LO was moving so much last night!

PostalMom - I hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:

My back and boobs are sore today.


----------



## bizzibii

Hello Ladies, 

Although I haven't been posting anything I have been reading your posts every few days. I've had my first scan today( 6w2d)
Very happy to announce it went well. Saw the heartbeat. Actually saw two heartbeats. We had only one embryo transferred but I vaguely remember there was a cheeky s** somewhere around that time. I am so shocked to be pregnant with twins...


----------



## Chickadeedee

Bizzibii!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Very well that your embaby could have split and you may have identicals in there!!! This actually happened to a friend of a friend of mine!
I am beyond thrilled for you <3 now rest up ;-)


----------



## mizuno

chickadee - congrats on the scan! and you are right - I will continue to worry, that's why I said "a bit" more relaxed :)

flagirlie - that;s awesome that you can feel the kicks! My mom keeps asking me if I can feel anything - making me feel like I should, but I really don't. I was shocked to see how active the baby is but not to feel anything.

postal - you are only a week ahead of me, but you can already feel the babies?! I'm jealous ;) 

bizzi - congrats!!!! :) it's quite possible that the one embryo split. It it apparently more common with IVF/FET than in "natural" pregnancies. But they should be able to tell you if they are identical or fraternal - were there 2 sacks or 1?


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Although I haven't been posting anything I have been reading your posts every few days. I've had my first scan today( 6w2d)
> Very happy to announce it went well. Saw the heartbeat. Actually saw two heartbeats. We had only one embryo transferred but I vaguely remember there was a cheeky s** somewhere around that time. I am so shocked to be pregnant with twins...

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## bizzibii

Mizuno- we saw two sacks. My doctor said straight away... " You did not follow my orders, did you ... " ;-) So I guess they are fraternal . 

After years of unexplained infertility, lots of IUI's and IVF's etc. I did not even think I may get pregnant naturally.


----------



## flagirlie7

bizzibii said:


> Mizuno- we saw two sacks. My doctor said straight away... " You did not follow my orders, did you ... " ;-) So I guess they are fraternal .
> 
> After years of unexplained infertility, lots of IUI's and IVF's etc. I did not even think I may get pregnant naturally.

How amazing is that! 

I started thinking I may never get pregnant, and bam, 1 IVF (well after 3 failed IUIs, 3 failed Clomid/TI and many many natural cycles) and I get two... Life always surprises ya!

As not a procrastinator as I am, bought most of the stuff already! Just wanna be ready and now people tease me like - what are we supposed to buy you?? I say diapers, diapers... maybe outfits, books, toys. Truthfully, I bought a bit of everything, so there's plenty more to get, if I need to.

Getting ready to take some prenatal classes soon, so far we only had Multiples class, which totally spooked my poor DH... Me thinking doing the rest by myself! Want to do 3 - Labor Prep, Newborn Care and Breastfeeding!


----------



## sunshine1217

bizibii, that's phenomenal! I can't believe you actually conceived naturally DURING an IVF cycle. :rofl: That is the craziest story I've heard. Congratulations Mama!!

flagirlie, that's wonderful! Enjoy those flutters. :hugs: you are so on top of things, but i guess you have to be twice as prepared! I haven't bought anything yet except some unnecessary dresses. They were too cute to pass up.


----------



## mizuno

Ahh, girls, I'm back with another question :)
I have developed a yeast infection :blush: TMI ahead, so read at your own discretion :)
My doc told me to use Monistat 3 day and to just insert it a couple of hours after endometrin in the evening. My question is, the next day I still have a lot oily stuff coming out and it in general feels very oily in there. Will this affect absorption of endometrin? I don't want to jeopardize this pregnancy because of a stupid YI. Anyone else been through this?
Also, at which point does the placenta take over hormone production? I saw on line somewhere that it's at 8 weeks, but then other places say 12 weeks. Any idea which is correct?

thanks!


----------



## Chickadeedee

mizuno said:


> chickadee - congrats on the scan! and you are right - I will continue to worry, that's why I said "a bit" more relaxed :)
> 
> flagirlie - that;s awesome that you can feel the kicks! My mom keeps asking me if I can feel anything - making me feel like I should, but I really don't. I was shocked to see how active the baby is but not to feel anything.
> 
> postal - you are only a week ahead of me, but you can already feel the babies?! I'm jealous ;)
> 
> bizzi - congrats!!!! :) it's quite possible that the one embryo split. It it apparently more common with IVF/FET than in "natural" pregnancies. But they should be able to tell you if they are identical or fraternal - were there 2 sacks or 1?

Mizuno - I don't think I really felt flutters until maybe 17 weeks? I can't quite remember, but I felt it was late... And even then I don't think I felt major kicks until at least 20 weeks. I do have an anterior placenta so maybe that's why? Now that she's running out of "womb" I feel her so much more! And I have been fortunate as far as yeast infections go, but I did stop my Crinone at 8 weeks - both my RE and regular OB told me to....


----------



## sunshine1217

mizuno said:


> Ahh, girls, I'm back with another question :)
> I have developed a yeast infection :blush: TMI ahead, so read at your own discretion :)
> My doc told me to use Monistat 3 day and to just insert it a couple of hours after endometrin in the evening. My question is, the next day I still have a lot oily stuff coming out and it in general feels very oily in there. Will this affect absorption of endometrin? I don't want to jeopardize this pregnancy because of a stupid YI. Anyone else been through this?
> Also, at which point does the placenta take over hormone production? I saw on line somewhere that it's at 8 weeks, but then other places say 12 weeks. Any idea which is correct?
> 
> thanks!

oh girl, i feel your pain! I had some itchy infection from the endometrin, too. I was told that 9 weeks, your placenta takes over. I only took my progesterone till then the last pregnancy. This time because of all my crazy bleeding I took it until 12 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, eat lots of good yogurt. The bacteria in it fights yeast infection. Make sure it says live culture.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm out with DH right now and am on my phone. I don't have time to respond to everything right now, but I thought I'd chime in on mizunos question. I got a yeast infection early on in my pregnancy (probably around 6 or 7 weeks?). My doctor recommended Monistat 3, too. I used the suppository version instead of the cream and found that I didn't get too much mess from that. I put it in before going to sleep and showered in the morning. My doctor said that the monistat is completely safe in pregnancy - we can't take the oral medications though. I stopped my crinone when the yeast infection started and was told to continue with my PIO injections, which I continued until 10 weeks. Sorry that I don't have any info to offer regarding the absorption of the endometrin. Perhaps your doctor can let you know for sure. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Oh yeah - I also took probiotic pills at the time for the good bacteria.


----------



## Plex

Heya girls - hope you are all doing well? 
Please feel free to pop by my new thread - sorry ive not got to post this for awhile :hugs: xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2139915-fet-ivf-april-july-2014-a-4.html


----------



## Luciola

Just want to say quick hi to everyone before I try to catch up. See my siggy- tiny bit pregnant!


----------



## Serenyx

flagirlie7 said:


> I am glad to report after many flutters throughout weeks, I think we are finally there, at the kicking motion stage. Started on Monday, when my DH was putting baby dresser together and I was laying in bed. Like small nerve or muscle twitches, had to google it to make sure it's a possibility. Baby girl is on the left side and have been feeling her on and off since, mostly when in bed or sitting down. He has not been active all that much, but I know they both woke up last night when I went potty. When I laid down, DH touched boy side and bam! He did feel tiny girl movement before, but this one made him jump, haha.

Congratulations on feeling your first kicks! I haven't felt anything yet :(



bizzibii said:


> Mizuno- we saw two sacks. My doctor said straight away... " You did not follow my orders, did you ... " ;-) So I guess they are fraternal .
> 
> After years of unexplained infertility, lots of IUI's and IVF's etc. I did not even think I may get pregnant naturally.

Wow - this is amazing! I guess your IVF followed your natural cycle then?



mizuno said:


> Also, at which point does the placenta take over hormone production? I saw on line somewhere that it's at 8 weeks, but then other places say 12 weeks. Any idea which is correct?
> 
> thanks!

I was told it had fully taken over by 12 weeks, but I am not sure when it starts to take over. I was kept on progesterone until 12 weeks.

Hope you ladies are all doing ok :flower:

Not too much to report here - i'm on a 2 week break from work now so looking to get my house sorted out to sell. I do have my 20 week scan in just over a week though so I am trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it :blush:

I really want to start feeling some kind of movement though :dohh:


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine1217 said:


> bizibii, that's phenomenal! I can't believe you actually conceived naturally DURING an IVF cycle. :rofl: That is the craziest story I've heard. Congratulations Mama!!
> 
> 
> I know it's strange but it makes sense. We were doing FET'a and at my clinic they do it the natural ( ish) way. You start at CD10. They do ultrasounds until the lead follie is the right size, then you use trigger and six days later you go in for a transfer , so apart from the trigger there is no other drugs. So i did ovulate during that cycle. `I was preparing myself for another failure. It never even crossed my mind that I may be successful with the transfer AND at the same time get pregnant " the normal way " .
> 
> 
> 
> LUCIOLA - congrats:happydance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Luciola said:


> Just want to say quick hi to everyone before I try to catch up. See my siggy- tiny bit pregnant!

Luciola!!! Congratulations!!!! Those beta #'s look fantastic!! :hugs::dance:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to report after many flutters throughout weeks, I think we are finally there, at the kicking motion stage. Started on Monday, when my DH was putting baby dresser together and I was laying in bed. Like small nerve or muscle twitches, had to google it to make sure it's a possibility. Baby girl is on the left side and have been feeling her on and off since, mostly when in bed or sitting down. He has not been active all that much, but I know they both woke up last night when I went potty. When I laid down, DH touched boy side and bam! He did feel tiny girl movement before, but this one made him jump, haha.
> 
> Congratulations on feeling your first kicks! I haven't felt anything yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Mizuno- we saw two sacks. My doctor said straight away... " You did not follow my orders, did you ... " ;-) So I guess they are fraternal .
> 
> After years of unexplained infertility, lots of IUI's and IVF's etc. I did not even think I may get pregnant naturally.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow - this is amazing! I guess your IVF followed your natural cycle then?
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Also, at which point does the placenta take over hormone production? I saw on line somewhere that it's at 8 weeks, but then other places say 12 weeks. Any idea which is correct?
> 
> thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I was told it had fully taken over by 12 weeks, but I am not sure when it starts to take over. I was kept on progesterone until 12 weeks.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing ok :flower:
> 
> Not too much to report here - i'm on a 2 week break from work now so looking to get my house sorted out to sell. I do have my 20 week scan in just over a week though so I am trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it :blush:
> 
> I really want to start feeling some kind of movement though :dohh:Click to expand...

Serenyx - hopefully your week just flies by! :hugs: I remember that wait - ugh.
I was late in feeling movement too... Just know it will happen! Do you have an anterior placenta?? :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola said:


> Just want to say quick hi to everyone before I try to catch up. See my siggy- tiny bit pregnant!

Massive congrats....yey....wonderful news!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Chickadeedee said:


> Serenyx - hopefully your week just flies by! :hugs: I remember that wait - ugh.
> I was late in feeling movement too... Just know it will happen! Do you have an anterior placenta?? :flower:

I'm not sure what type of placenta I have at the moment. At my 17 week scan I did ask the consultant and he said I had some at the front and some at the back (not entirely sure how that happens! I assume it wraps round from front to back along the side or the top :shrug: ).

I saw my midwife last week and she wasn't bothered though, she isn't convinced that people who feel it early are actually feeling the baby, she thinks it is most likely gas they feel :blush:

Mind you, bubba was very quiet in all the scans I have had so far - virtually no movement - so now i'm worried something is wrong :dohh: Google is our worst enemy!

How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Luciola said:


> Just want to say quick hi to everyone before I try to catch up. See my siggy- tiny bit pregnant!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

Luciola - so happy to see you here! congrats! Those numbers look really good!

Thanks to everyone for your input on my YI problem. I took monistat and am feeling much better. It helps to see that some of you were taken off progesterone by 8-10 weeks, so I guess it's not that important to get all that progrsterone in there at this point.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Having kind of a tough night.... Suddenly feel HUGE. I'm so tired of wearing long pants, sweaters, socks and shoes or boots. I just want spring and dresses and flip flops :cry:

Also, I officially can't see my lady bits for personal grooming.... I actually CUT myself shaving tonight :blush: the horrible part was that I COULDNT EVEN SEE WHERE so I had to have my husband look :nope:

I love being pregnant, and I am so blessed that I have made it this far, but I am still having a tiny pity party tonight :sad2:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi, Plex! :hugs:



Luciola said:


> Just want to say quick hi to everyone before I try to catch up. See my siggy- tiny bit pregnant!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:



Serenyx said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to report after many flutters throughout weeks, I think we are finally there, at the kicking motion stage. Started on Monday, when my DH was putting baby dresser together and I was laying in bed. Like small nerve or muscle twitches, had to google it to make sure it's a possibility. Baby girl is on the left side and have been feeling her on and off since, mostly when in bed or sitting down. He has not been active all that much, but I know they both woke up last night when I went potty. When I laid down, DH touched boy side and bam! He did feel tiny girl movement before, but this one made him jump, haha.
> 
> Congratulations on feeling your first kicks! I haven't felt anything yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Mizuno- we saw two sacks. My doctor said straight away... " You did not follow my orders, did you ... " ;-) So I guess they are fraternal .
> 
> After years of unexplained infertility, lots of IUI's and IVF's etc. I did not even think I may get pregnant naturally.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow - this is amazing! I guess your IVF followed your natural cycle then?
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Also, at which point does the placenta take over hormone production? I saw on line somewhere that it's at 8 weeks, but then other places say 12 weeks. Any idea which is correct?
> 
> thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I was told it had fully taken over by 12 weeks, but I am not sure when it starts to take over. I was kept on progesterone until 12 weeks.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing ok :flower:
> 
> Not too much to report here - i'm on a 2 week break from work now so looking to get my house sorted out to sell. I do have my 20 week scan in just over a week though so I am trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it :blush:
> 
> I really want to start feeling some kind of movement though :dohh:Click to expand...

You'll feel it soon. Hang in there. :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Having kind of a tough night.... Suddenly feel HUGE. I'm so tired of wearing long pants, sweaters, socks and shoes or boots. I just want spring and dresses and flip flops :cry:
> 
> Also, I officially can't see my lady bits for personal grooming.... I actually CUT myself shaving tonight :blush: the horrible part was that I COULDNT EVEN SEE WHERE so I had to have my husband look :nope:
> 
> I love being pregnant, and I am so blessed that I have made it this far, but I am still having a tiny pity party tonight :sad2:

I feel huge, too. I realized yesterday that I can no longer see that area, either. :blush: I'm currently debating between asking DH to help with the grooming or going in for a wax (I haven't in for a wax for almost a year, so I know that that option will HURT :dohh:). 

I feel like my legs and ankles are now retaining a little bit of water. No cankles yet, but I'm not too keen on wearing shorts. I think I want to get some dresses, though. 

My mom asked me yesterday if I mind being pregnant. I know that she said that she hated being pregnant the 3 times she went through it. Honestly, I've been relatively lucky in the "symptom department," so I'm actually enjoying this pregnancy. Perhaps the long wait and all of the trials that we went through to get here have something to do with it. I just can't wait for our LO to get here. 

Has anyone started thinking about names yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

Luciola-- Huge Congrats to you.


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola I'm so happy for you! !

Chickadee, I realized last night that my visual on my lady parts is at a minimum. I have to look to either side of my belly to catch a glimpse. I'm so big already! I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday. I look twice that. I think my uterus is up higher than most people say theirs is. I know for sure I'm feeling the LOs. The car rides seen to get the right one going. The movements are getting stronger every day. Most sites day is not posdible, but I know I felt it really with my last set of twins, also I've always been very sensitive to every thing in my body. Some women just are. I'll play with my Dr next week. . I'll look away and tell him when I feel them moving while he watches the sonogram. Last time he thought there was no way I could feel it but after playing that game he knew it was real too. To the ladies still not feeling it. .. you may be feeling it but don't know what it feels like, or you may not be as sensitive, either way, it will happen and when it does it may startle you. Lol. It's wonderful. I can't wait to hear about your first movements that you feel. Hugs to all. . Cuz I've just been feeling so darn mushy! Lol


----------



## sunshine1217

Luciola, hello and congrats!!! Great to see you here.

Serenyx, I wouldn't worry for another month or so. I felt it in my 1st pregnancy early but just flutters. With this pregnancy, I didn't feel much until 18 weeks but they were strong from the beginning and the baby wouldn't stop moving once she started.:haha:

Chickadeedee, I went through a phase where I felt so unattractive last pregnancy I actually started thinking DH might cheat on me! :growlmad: Same this time, I actually feel much fatter this time around even though I've gained less weight. I think mainly because I gained it all over and not just my tummy. I do keep in mind though that this is the time I can treat myself a little bit and indulge and be lazy. I got a bikini wax for the first time in 7 months and man that hurt! :rofl: The thing that always helps me is a pedicure, it lifts up mood right away when I get one.


----------



## mizuno

it's been really quiet here lately...

chickadeedee and disney, I'm not looking forward getting to a point where self-grooming becomes an issue :) I would not get a wax (had it before, awful experience) and DH already said that he refuses to help out there :winkwink: Can't blame him :) 
Postal, I'm still in awe of how much faster you are showing with twins than me with my single baby. Here is a pic from this morning, 11 weeks. I don't see any difference at all from before the pregnancy (other than bloating). I guess I should enjoy it while it lasts :)

So, I've finally been sent to a regular obgyn (appointment tomorrow) :happydance: and to celebrate, DH and are spending the weekend in your lovely country - a beautiful B&B in the Finger Lakes region (upstate NY)- so I will be off this thread for a few days. Looking forward to catching up on how everyone's doing when I get back!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> it's been really quiet here lately...
> 
> chickadeedee and disney, I'm not looking forward getting to a point where self-grooming becomes an issue :) I would not get a wax (had it before, awful experience) and DH already said that he refuses to help out there :winkwink: Can't blame him :)
> Postal, I'm still in awe of how much faster you are showing with twins than me with my single baby. Here is a pic from this morning, 11 weeks. I don't see any difference at all from before the pregnancy (other than bloating). I guess I should enjoy it while it lasts :)
> 
> So, I've finally been sent to a regular obgyn (appointment tomorrow) :happydance: and to celebrate, DH and are spending the weekend in your lovely country - a beautiful B&B in the Finger Lakes region (upstate NY)- so I will be off this thread for a few days. Looking forward to catching up on how everyone's doing when I get back!

You look great! :thumbup: Congrats on graduating to your OB! I hope you have a wonderful time in NY!!


I've reached the point where back pain is now felt on a daily basis, and I sometimes feel soreness in my legs. I _feel_ like my bump is huge but really have no idea if I'm measuring normally (I assume everything is normal). I go in for my next appointment on Monday, so I'm sure my doctor will tell me if my bump size and weight gain (currently ~20 lbs now) is on track for being in the 29th week. I ate a few too many treats last weekend. :dohh::haha:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - you look amazing!

It has been quiet.... Hope everyone is doing ok!

I'm trying not to worry so much about the weight. At this point, it is what it is... Not much I can do about it now. I really don't feel like I eat a lot of junk. I still exercise every day. I think everyone just has different experiences. 
Sleep is becoming more and more difficult. And my ankles are a little swollen on the inside part. The stretch marks I thought I had were actually just marks from me scratching my belly so as of 29 weeks, no stretch marks yet!
I go to my OB for a checkup on the 21st... Another ultrasound on May 1st!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey, all, quiet here too! Besides more kicks now (yay! and from both now), and trying to eat healthy, plus some walking, all good. Back has been hurting forever, also under my boob, below rib cage, but that's like since 14-15 weeks. Oh well, three more months! Put on around 24 lbs. Ultrasound and GD check up next week!


----------



## Chickadeedee

When I got out of the shower I noticed something on my nipple. So I squeezed. BIG MISTAKE!! You guys, MILK CAME OUT! So to be fair, I squeezed the other one. Yup, ditto! Grossed me out, then grossed my husband out. At least now I know that they "work". Kind of had an irrational fear that I wouldn't get any milk in for some reason. I'm honestly hoping at this point they don't start randomly leaking all the time! :shock::holly:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee - Thanks for the warning _not_ to do that. Please forgive me for laughing briefly when I read your post. :flower: I've been carrying breast pads in my purse just in case I start randomly leaking one day. 

Flagirlie - Sounds like things are going well with you. :thumbup:


----------



## flagirlie7

Haha forgot to add I have not been able to see my lady parts for quite some time! Pic did some trimming the other day standing in front of the mirror, lol. Still not sure how it looks.


----------



## Disneyfan88

LOL - I have an appointment on Monday to help with the maintenance. :dohh:

I just ordered a folding stool for the shower from Amazon so that can shave my legs without tipping over. :haha:

My LO was moving a lot today. My bump kept changing shape throughout the day.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney I bought one of those stools too! And I realized that I can no longer see my feet hahaha


----------



## Lucinda7981

Disney the stool sounds like a fan idea....dh has been making fun of me lately cause in having trouble shaving:/
Chickadee I have to admit your post made me laugh :/


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> You'll feel it soon. Hang in there. :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: I finally think I may have started feeling something, it's not much and not often but it could well be bubba :happydance:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Has anyone started thinking about names yet?

We had a quick discussion a few weeks ago, but we haven't brought it up since. I think my DH wants to find out the gender at our anomoly scan so we may discuss it a bit more after that. We tend to like different type of names though so we will have to compromise :) Have you decided on your name yet?



sunshine1217 said:


> Serenyx, I wouldn't worry for another month or so. I felt it in my 1st pregnancy early but just flutters. With this pregnancy, I didn't feel much until 18 weeks but they were strong from the beginning and the baby wouldn't stop moving once she started.:haha:

I think I have finally started feeling something now that I am 20 weeks, it is still incredibly low down though? I thought my uterus was supposed to be higher by this point?

I tend to feel something after dinner, aprox 20:30 - 21:00 and have done for the past few nights so I am hoping it may be bubba :)



Chickadeedee said:


> When I got out of the shower I noticed something on my nipple. So I squeezed. BIG MISTAKE!! You guys, MILK CAME OUT! So to be fair, I squeezed the other one. Yup, ditto! Grossed me out, then grossed my husband out. At least now I know that they "work". Kind of had an irrational fear that I wouldn't get any milk in for some reason. I'm honestly hoping at this point they don't start randomly leaking all the time! :shock::holly:

ROFL! :haha: Sorry but that did make me laugh :D

I fell asleep one afternoon with my t-shirt on and when I woke up my DH pointed out that I had been leaking :o I was a bit shocked, I haven't leaked since that episode though :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> You'll feel it soon. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I finally think I may have started feeling something, it's not much and not often but it could well be bubba :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone started thinking about names yet?Click to expand...
> 
> We had a quick discussion a few weeks ago, but we haven't brought it up since. I think my DH wants to find out the gender at our anomoly scan so we may discuss it a bit more after that. We tend to like different type of names though so we will have to compromise :) Have you decided on your name yet?Click to expand...

That's awesome! When I first started feeling movements, I think I remember it being down low, and it wasn't always obvious. It will get stronger as the days and weeks progress. :thumbup:

We've had a name picked out since before our transfer. I don't know why we keep telling people that we don't have one yet -- for whatever reason, we've only told family and a handful of close friends. Our little girl's name is Audrey. :kiss:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Car seat installation question: I have leather seats in my current car... When I have my nephews (3 &. 5), I put a towel down under their car seats to make sure the seat isn't damaged and such. But they are "bigger kid" seats... Wondering if any of you know if it's ok to put a towel down under an infant seat base or is this an absolute no-no? I'm getting a brand new car in a few weeks and my husband is too.... So again I'd like to "save" the leather from stains/rips/etc if possible. But, obviously baby's safety is #1 priority!

Disney - I absolutely love the name Audrey!

We still haven't gotten any further with names.. Although DH did say he liked the name Natalie the other night, and that name is already on my list so who knows!?

Serenyx - my movement is quite often down low and I'm going on 30 weeks - I think it's because she is still head up so she kicks down there a lot. I really don't mind as I'm not looking forward to having her little feet stabbing me in the ribs all the time!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Car seat installation question: I have leather seats in my current car... When I have my nephews (3 &. 5), I put a towel down under their car seats to make sure the seat isn't damaged and such. But they are "bigger kid" seats... Wondering if any of you know if it's ok to put a towel down under an infant seat base or is this an absolute no-no? I'm getting a brand new car in a few weeks and my husband is too.... So again I'd like to "save" the leather from stains/rips/etc if possible. But, obviously baby's safety is #1 priority!
> 
> Disney - I absolutely love the name Audrey!
> 
> We still haven't gotten any further with names.. Although DH did say he liked the name Natalie the other night, and that name is already on my list so who knows!?
> 
> Serenyx - my movement is quite often down low and I'm going on 30 weeks - I think it's because she is still head up so she kicks down there a lot. I really don't mind as I'm not looking forward to having her little feet stabbing me in the ribs all the time!

I've been wondering the same thing about the car seats, too. They sell seat protectors like *this one* (I've seen them in gray and black), but I've read mixed comments on whether or not you should use them due to possibly making the seats less safe. :shrug:

Natalie is a great name!! :thumbup: 

I think my LO switches between lying sideways and being head down. I really have no idea, but I base that on where I often feel hiccups and movements. I suspect that she's facing my spine because I _think_ I'm feeling various movements rather than any painful kicks, but again, I'm really not sure. :shrug:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> That's awesome! When I first started feeling movements, I think I remember it being down low, and it wasn't always obvious. It will get stronger as the days and weeks progress. :thumbup:
> 
> We've had a name picked out since before our transfer. I don't know why we keep telling people that we don't have one yet -- for whatever reason, we've only told family and a handful of close friends. Our little girl's name is Audrey. :kiss:

I hope it does get stronger soon :) DH wants to feel too but I know that wont happen for another couple of months! Have you been able to feel kicks from the outside yet?

We have our anomaly scan tomorrow :wacko: I've been keeping myself busy so I haven't had time to worry about it :haha:

Audrey is a lovely name :hugs: Even when we decide on a name we will most likely not confirm it with people :blush: I might tell them a few of the names we are considering but not which one we have actually chosen :)



Chickadeedee said:


> We still haven't gotten any further with names.. Although DH did say he liked the name Natalie the other night, and that name is already on my list so who knows!?
> 
> Serenyx - my movement is quite often down low and I'm going on 30 weeks - I think it's because she is still head up so she kicks down there a lot. I really don't mind as I'm not looking forward to having her little feet stabbing me in the ribs all the time!

Natalie is a nice name too :) I quite like Natalia but I have a cousin called Natasha so I think it is too similar. I came up with my own list and then asked DH if he liked any of them, most he vetoed, some he said were 'ok' and a couple he liked, but no doubt he will have changed his mind by now :haha:

It's good to hear other people have kicks low down too, it makes me think what I am feeling is hopefully some movement then. Whenever you read about it they stress that your uterus should be up near your belly button by 20 weeks but they don't mention how low down you might feel kicks.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx - I believe that your uterus is down by your pubic bone ALL THE WAY UP past your belly button....so no need to worry! My DH felt his outside kicks a week or so ago? Probably would have been sooner but it seems every time I put his hand on my stomach she stops moving. No joke! I see kicks and rolls from the outside quite a bit now - mostly when I'm resting my iPad on my belly all the sudden she'll kick and my iPad will bounce! I find I feel and see the best movement when I'm propped up in bed or on the couch slightly reclined...


----------



## sunshine1217

Serenyx, yay for movements! Uterus can be low still. LO is always dancing on my bladder.:growlmad:

Chickadeedee, I just used a liner. Not exactly this one but close enough:

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-194...&qid=1397443191&sr=8-1&keywords=toolbox+liner


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx. - DH started feeling "something" maybe 3 weeks or so after I first started feeling movements. He always said that he couldn't tell if it was my stomach doing something or the baby, but I felt the movements and knew it was her. He could definitely feel her around 20-21 weeks (though not very of teen as she always stops moving when he puts his hand on my belly). About a month later or so, we could see the movements from the outside. So cool but yet a little creepy at times. :haha: I'm excited about you getting there soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Serenyx

Well we had our anomaly scan this morning :) I was rather nervous but all went well! According to the sonographer all of the measurements were within the normal range and nothing untoward was seen. 

Bubba wasn't being terribly co-operative so I had to go and have a quick walk and then roll over on my side so they could get all of the measurements they needed. Bubba also kept their hand in front of their face the whole time :haha:

At the end we asked about gender but the sonographer hadn't checked, so she had a quick look for us and was 95% sure she is a little girl :cloud9:

My placenta is fundal and bubba's position is cephalic so what I have been feeling may be punches, with kicks being absorbed by the placenta :)

Time to think of some names now :pink:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Well we had our anomaly scan this morning :) I was rather nervous but all went well! According to the sonographer all of the measurements were within the normal range and nothing untoward was seen.
> 
> Bubba wasn't being terribly co-operative so I had to go and have a quick walk and then roll over on my side so they could get all of the measurements they needed. Bubba also kept their hand in front of their face the whole time :haha:
> 
> At the end we asked about gender but the sonographer hadn't checked, so she had a quick look for us and was 95% sure she is a little girl :cloud9:
> 
> My placenta is fundal and bubba's position is cephalic so what I have been feeling may be punches, with kicks being absorbed by the placenta :)
> 
> Time to think of some names now :pink:

Wonderful news!! :happydance: My LO was in the cephalic position during our scan, too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I went in for my regular 4 week check-up yesterday. The next appointment is in 4 weeks, then in 2, and then weekly after that. The office ran out of the whooping cough/tetanus vaccine, so I have that to look forward to next time (goody :dohh:). The baby is doing well - heart rate is in the 150s, and my bump is measuring 30 weeks. My doctor said that's right where it ought to be for 29.5 weeks. Her records say I've gained 18 lbs so far, so she says that's good, too. :thumbup: Oh, and she says that she's pretty sure that LO is head down (though I suspected that before I asked the question). 

I went for a wax yesterday. Ouch!! Painful, but one less thing to "worry" about now. :haha:

I hope you ladies are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

wow, i'm so jealous of all you guys feeling your baby's kicks. I think this is what people talk about when they say that pregnancy is fun. For me it's all constipation/gas pain and occasional barfing :)
Serenyx, congrats on the scan! Glad all went well.

AFM, so much happened during the past few days - I had my first appointment with my obgyn (didn't like her, so I might look into someone else), went on a mini vacation with DH, told my boss about the pregnancy (only because I have to go on a business trip in May and I wanted to make sure they know my situation, and hopefully take it easy on me :)) and my mom and DH told pretty much every one, despite my protests.

But I have a question about travel for you girls who are further along or have other children. DH and I planning to go to Europe in June. I will be 20-22 weeks along at that time. The doc said it's fine to fly, but I'm worried. I'm not sure exactly what about when it comes to flying specifically (pressure changes in the cabin? anxiety?) and also about being in a non-English-speaking country (Italy) (in case of an emergency, figuring out what's safe to eat what isn't, food preparation cleanliness). Have any of you gone on a baby moon overseas? I need some positive and encouraging stories :) I really want to go on this vacation, but if I'll just stress about it the whole time, it's not worth it.


----------



## flagirlie7

mizuno said:


> wow, i'm so jealous of all you guys feeling your baby's kicks. I think this is what people talk about when they say that pregnancy is fun. For me it's all constipation/gas pain and occasional barfing :)
> Serenyx, congrats on the scan! Glad all went well.
> 
> AFM, so much happened during the past few days - I had my first appointment with my obgyn (didn't like her, so I might look into someone else), went on a mini vacation with DH, told my boss about the pregnancy (only because I have to go on a business trip in May and I wanted to make sure they know my situation, and hopefully take it easy on me :)) and my mom and DH told pretty much every one, despite my protests.
> 
> But I have a question about travel for you girls who are further along or have other children. DH and I planning to go to Europe in June. I will be 20-22 weeks along at that time. The doc said it's fine to fly, but I'm worried. I'm not sure exactly what about when it comes to flying specifically (pressure changes in the cabin? anxiety?) and also about being in a non-English-speaking country (Italy) (in case of an emergency, figuring out what's safe to eat what isn't, food preparation cleanliness). Have any of you gone on a baby moon overseas? I need some positive and encouraging stories :) I really want to go on this vacation, but if I'll just stress about it the whole time, it's not worth it.

Mizuno, not sure whether pregnancy is ever fun with twins, but surely my second tri is much better in many ways! Baby kicks, no nausea, can eat much more now, no gagging, no napping needed - lots more energy... Do have other physical issues, such as dealing with GD (but that might have helped my tummy issues too), feeling uncomfortable - back pain and front pain... 

As far as travel, since I am a high risk pregnancy, I decided not to go oversees last Xmas (I was 9-10 weeks) but I think with normal pregnancy it's usually fine, subject to doc approval. Overseas travel might pose certain challenges - such as long periods of sitting, leading to blood clots in your legs, maybe not enough food or water around to drink, etc.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - I felt great my 2nd tri (honestly still do except for some minor stuff)! As far as flying - they say to just get an aisle seat so it's easier to move around , make sure you move around every hour or so, maybe invest in those Teds compression socks? 
I have a friend that went to Italy recently and she was maybe 17 weeks? 
I wouldn't stress about the country being foreign....they speak a lot more English than we give them credit for! I'd just learn some key words like hospital, baby/pregnant and emergency :blush:
If my husband had been willing to travel, I would have totally gone on vacation! 

Serenyx - yay for a little girl!!! :cloud9:


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno. Your so lucky! ! Go take your vacation and try not to stress. You'll be glad you did! My mom traveled even in her 3rd tri. To Costa Rica. She never had a problem. 

Flagirlie7, are you miserable? How are the twins? I saw the cutest onesies for boy girl twins. On the front of one it says Almond Joy, the other says Mounds. On the back of them. . One says Almond Joys got nuts. the other says Mounds dont. Lol

AFM.. I made it to my 2nd trimester! ! Yeah! ! I had my NT scan on Monday. All went well. The twins are measuring perfect. They are almost identical in size! Baby B was moving all around and was so active! ! It was turning and thrashing kicking and waving. All while baby A slept sucking is thumb! ! B would kick A like saying wake up! We're getting our pic taken! Then the sonogram tech jiggled my belly and woke A up. A took the thumb out of its mouth and looked like it started crying and having a temper tantrum! Then it would go back to sucking the thumb. So once A was good and awake, B decided it was nap time again. Lol. It was amazing and so precious. I have been in awe ever since. I'll post the thumb sucking pic. I saw another dr. I have to see them all and there's like 6. I didn't care for her as much. I told her. . I feel like my old c section scar tissue is ripping some days , she said .. oh it is. I was like great. I get random pains mostly the ripping scar tissue and round ligament pain. My lower back send wider already and hurts. BB's are now itchy , belly too.hands and feet tend to swell and get puffy. Moody.. Holy cow. I'm moody. I cry at anything related to Daddys. And i can start yelling over everything at every driver on the road using words i shall not tell you. Lol. I'm usually so bubbly and always smiling. Maybe going to the bathroom 4-6 times a night is partially to blame. Plus were moving in 6 weeks and my job had not been working me enough. So preparing for the babies and keeping up with bills has become impossible. So depressed. I really don't want to go back to work after I have the twins. That's not looking realistic right now. I really need to hit the lotto.. But I need a dollar to pay first. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

Here's the new sonogram. Baby A has the thumb in mouth. B was moving all around so the white specks are the arms and legs.
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-16 19.46.28.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









2014-04-16 19.47.58.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> I went in for my regular 4 week check-up yesterday. The next appointment is in 4 weeks, then in 2, and then weekly after that. The office ran out of the whooping cough/tetanus vaccine, so I have that to look forward to next time (goody :dohh:). The baby is doing well - heart rate is in the 150s, and my bump is measuring 30 weeks. My doctor said that's right where it ought to be for 29.5 weeks. Her records say I've gained 18 lbs so far, so she says that's good, too. :thumbup: Oh, and she says that she's pretty sure that LO is head down (though I suspected that before I asked the question).
> 
> I went for a wax yesterday. Ouch!! Painful, but one less thing to "worry" about now. :haha:
> 
> I hope you ladies are all doing well. :hugs:

Glad to hear you are doing well :hugs: You appt. regime sounds similar to mine :)

Ouch re. the waxing! You are a braver lady than I to have it done during pregnancy! I normally epilate which is actually just as painful :haha:



mizuno said:


> wow, i'm so jealous of all you guys feeling your baby's kicks. I think this is what people talk about when they say that pregnancy is fun. For me it's all constipation/gas pain and occasional barfing :)
> Serenyx, congrats on the scan! Glad all went well.
> 
> AFM, so much happened during the past few days - I had my first appointment with my obgyn (didn't like her, so I might look into someone else), went on a mini vacation with DH, told my boss about the pregnancy (only because I have to go on a business trip in May and I wanted to make sure they know my situation, and hopefully take it easy on me :)) and my mom and DH told pretty much every one, despite my protests.
> 
> But I have a question about travel for you girls who are further along or have other children. DH and I planning to go to Europe in June. I will be 20-22 weeks along at that time. The doc said it's fine to fly, but I'm worried. I'm not sure exactly what about when it comes to flying specifically (pressure changes in the cabin? anxiety?) and also about being in a non-English-speaking country (Italy) (in case of an emergency, figuring out what's safe to eat what isn't, food preparation cleanliness). Have any of you gone on a baby moon overseas? I need some positive and encouraging stories :) I really want to go on this vacation, but if I'll just stress about it the whole time, it's not worth it.

Apparently the second trimester is the best time to fly :flower: Italy is a lovely country and they mostly speak very good English :) I would however translate a few phrases and print them out to take with you just incase you need to go into hospital for any reason. Are you on medication? When I was undergoing IVF my clinic gave me a credit card sized card which detailed my medication on, maybe you could produce something similar? (i.e. if you are RH-). Otherwise just enjoy it! You will have a lovely time!



Chickadeedee said:


> Serenyx - yay for a little girl!!! :cloud9:

We are happy :cloud9: I still joke that my DH simply doesn't produce boys :haha:



PostalMom said:


> AFM.. I made it to my 2nd trimester! ! Yeah! ! I had my NT scan on Monday. All went well. The twins are measuring perfect. They are almost identical in size! Baby B was moving all around and was so active! ! It was turning and thrashing kicking and waving. All while baby A slept sucking is thumb! ! B would kick A like saying wake up! We're getting our pic taken! Then the sonogram tech jiggled my belly and woke A up. A took the thumb out of its mouth and looked like it started crying and having a temper tantrum! Then it would go back to sucking the thumb. So once A was good and awake, B decided it was nap time again. Lol. It was amazing and so precious. I have been in awe ever since. I'll post the thumb sucking pic. I saw another dr. I have to see them all and there's like 6. I didn't care for her as much. I told her. . I feel like my old c section scar tissue is ripping some days , she said .. oh it is. I was like great. I get random pains mostly the ripping scar tissue and round ligament pain. My lower back send wider already and hurts. BB's are now itchy , belly too.hands and feet tend to swell and get puffy. Moody.. Holy cow. I'm moody. I cry at anything related to Daddys. And i can start yelling over everything at every driver on the road using words i shall not tell you. Lol. I'm usually so bubbly and always smiling. Maybe going to the bathroom 4-6 times a night is partially to blame. Plus were moving in 6 weeks and my job had not been working me enough. So preparing for the babies and keeping up with bills has become impossible. So depressed. I really don't want to go back to work after I have the twins. That's not looking realistic right now. I really need to hit the lotto.. But I need a dollar to pay first. Lol

Glad you had a good NT scan, it sounds like the babies are developing their own personalities already :hugs:

I guess we have all been there with the moodiness, just blame the hormones :hugs: Sorry to hear you are worried about all of the financial implications, I hope the move goes well! We have just put our house on the market :o


----------



## mizuno

thanks for the advice, ladies. We booked our trip and now I can get excited about planning where to go and most importantly what to eat when we get there :)

postal - that is so cute that your baby was sucking her/his thumb! My 12 week scan is next week and I'm pretty excited to see how the baby has grown. And I know what you mean about being emotional. I cried watching American Idol last night, for christ' sake :) I found it so "touching". Needless to say, DH was making fun of me, but I just can't help it.


----------



## sunshine1217

mizuno, I flew to europe with my first pregnancy when I was 20 weeks, for 2 weeks. It was perfect. I actually wish I was a bit further along b/c ppl kept offering me alcohol there, probably b/c my bump wasn't too big. :haha: It was so relaxing! This time around I'm not sure where to go and it's getting late in the game. :growlmad:

postal, congratulatios on hitting 2nd trimester with 2 healthy ones. So happy for you!


----------



## sunshine1217

Serenyx said:


> Well we had our anomaly scan this morning :) I was rather nervous but all went well! According to the sonographer all of the measurements were within the normal range and nothing untoward was seen.
> 
> Bubba wasn't being terribly co-operative so I had to go and have a quick walk and then roll over on my side so they could get all of the measurements they needed. Bubba also kept their hand in front of their face the whole time :haha:
> 
> At the end we asked about gender but the sonographer hadn't checked, so she had a quick look for us and was 95% sure she is a little girl :cloud9:
> 
> My placenta is fundal and bubba's position is cephalic so what I have been feeling may be punches, with kicks being absorbed by the placenta :)
> 
> Time to think of some names now :pink:

Congrats on the anatomy scan! Yay for the girl, love it, so many of us are having girls.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mizuno - Europe sounds fabulous! :thumbup:

PostalMom - Adorable pictures!! Congrats on reaching the second trimester! :happydance:

Chickadeedee - 30 weeks!! 10 to go. :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh yeah - guess who had to wear her husband's boxer shorts as "regular" shorts (around the house, of course! :haha:) because she doesn't have any comfy shorts or cropped yoga pants that fit her. :dohh:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - second tri!!!! That's terrific!! :happydance:

Disney - happy 30 weeks!!! "Only" 10 more to go! :hugs:

I finally cleaned out my craft room - vacuumed and mopped the floor, washed the woodwork, washed the baseboard heaters.. So, now I'm officially ready to start setting up the nursery! So exciting but unreal... How did this happen!?!? :haha: I'm going to have a NURSERY in my house!! :wohoo: once it's all put together I'll try and get a picture uploaded here!


----------



## sunshine1217

Disneyfan88 said:


> Oh yeah - guess who had to wear her husband's boxer shorts as "regular" shorts (around the house, of course! :haha:) because she doesn't have any comfy shorts or cropped yoga pants that fit her. :dohh:

OMG I do the same thing! And my husband's skinny boxers don't fit me either. He lost 20 lbs after we started dating so I have to wear his old boxers. 




Chickadeedee said:


> Postal - second tri!!!! That's terrific!! :happydance:
> 
> Disney - happy 30 weeks!!! "Only" 10 more to go! :hugs:
> 
> I finally cleaned out my craft room - vacuumed and mopped the floor, washed the woodwork, washed the baseboard heaters.. So, now I'm officially ready to start setting up the nursery! So exciting but unreal... How did this happen!?!? :haha: I'm going to have a NURSERY in my house!! :wohoo: once it's all put together I'll try and get a picture uploaded here!

So jealous! I can't do a nursery until we get a new house. We have no rooms to convert unless I toss my husband out of his office.:nope:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney.. lol... I feel ya.. I put on a postal tee shirt this morning and it hugged my belt to right for comfort. It had the sides stretched so much it made ripples. 
Chick, congrats on getting busy with your nursery! 
Mizuno I can't wait to see and here about your scans!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Awww nuts!! I think I see a long stretch mark forming along the left side of my bump. :nope:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Just think of it as a battle scar Disney!!!! Only 9.5 weeks to go!

Last night I'm not sure what was going on but my girl has never moved that much EVER. I _think_ she maybe flipped headache down at one point because when I got up to use the bathroom the pressure on my bladder and down below was unreal! And the another time I got up my skin was stretched soooo tight across my stomach and I swear she was poking right out -- you could totally see she was right there!
But today she is right back in her same old spot - sideways cross the top of my uterus :dohh: except I am wicked short of breath today. I'm having trouble keeping up a normal conversation :shrug:
I have a doctors appt at11:15 so I'm anxious to hear what he has to say about her position. Not so anxious to hear about my weight after all the food I ate yesterday :blush:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My doctor said that the baby was head down at my appointment last Monday. I'm not sure if she's trying to rotate but I think the hard thing that is currently pushing out to the left of my ever-shrinking belly button is her head (ouch! :haha:). I have been feeling movements all over the place today, so idk what to think anymore. :shrug:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney I hope your lo stays head down. It's so quiet on here.. where did everyone go?


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Disney I hope your lo stays head down. It's so quiet on here.. where did everyone go?

Thanks! I think she's still angled downwards, but maybe slightly diagonal. She kicked me HARD right before dinner! :dohh:


----------



## Chickadeedee

I noticed it was quiet too -- hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm still here just don't have anything to post; I'm miserable everyday as I feel so sick most of the time.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lucinda7981 said:


> I'm still here just don't have anything to post; I'm miserable everyday as I feel so sick most of the time.

Feel better!! It should get better for you soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucinda - I'm so sorry you aren't well!! Have you been able to take anything??


----------



## flagirlie7

I've been around just not much new here. At 25 weeks pretty uncomfortable. Back and front pain still, laying at home most of the time. Had 24 week u/a and boy managed to get into a breech position. I am having a lot of pressure down there and constant need to pee. I'm pretty big already and have to work in the office at least 1.5 to 2 more months. Yikes. Commute isn't short and seems uncomfortable. That's when I get HB contractions. 

Babies weight right where they should, boy finally showed heart and other parts he was hiding before.


----------



## Luciola

First ultrasound today, 7w1d, one bean measures exactly 7w1d with a strong heart beat of 137bpm. I think hubby embarrassed me too much by dancing around in the clinic!


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> I've been around just not much new here. At 25 weeks pretty uncomfortable. Back and front pain still, laying at home most of the time. Had 24 week u/a and boy managed to get into a breech position. I am having a lot of pressure down there and constant need to pee. I'm pretty big already and have to work in the office at least 1.5 to 2 more months. Yikes. Commute isn't short and seems uncomfortable. That's when I get HB contractions.
> 
> Babies weight right where they should, boy finally showed heart and other parts he was hiding before.

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Have you tried a support belt of some sort for the back and front pain?



Luciola said:


> First ultrasound today, 7w1d, one bean measures exactly 7w1d with a strong heart beat of 137bpm. I think hubby embarrassed me too much by dancing around in the clinic!

Wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats, Luciola! Disney, I have a belt, somewhat helps when walking around, problem is I sit most of the day :( oh well.


----------



## mizuno

congrats Luciola! That's great news!

Anyway, I've been lurking here but not posting much. Like Lucinda, in the last 2 weeks morning sickness (or evening sickness, as it is for me) has really turned it up a notch and I've had constant nausea and barfing. After it took me so long to get pregnant, I promised myself that I will not complain, but this is really testing my resolve :)

I had my 12 week (well, 12+6) u/s and everything went well. The baby was very quiet and didn't move much until I turned on my side. Then it just looked like it was annoyed that we disturbed it :) Anyway, the baby is 7.1 cm, HB 142, nuchal thickness 1.8 (not sure what that means yet, I'll find out the risk for DS and other trisomies in 2 weeks when my blood work is ready). I don't have any pics, the hospital charges $30 for pictures! What a rip off, at the fertility clinic they were just giving them away for free. I was so spoiled there :) Anyway, it didn't look much different than 2 weeks ago, so I thought I'd wait till the 20 week scan to get pics.


----------



## Serenyx

Chickadeedee said:


> I finally cleaned out my craft room - vacuumed and mopped the floor, washed the woodwork, washed the baseboard heaters.. So, now I'm officially ready to start setting up the nursery! So exciting but unreal... How did this happen!?!? :haha: I'm going to have a NURSERY in my house!! :wohoo: once it's all put together I'll try and get a picture uploaded here!

Ooooh very nice! We are hoping to move soon (our house goes on the market this weekend :wacko: ) so I am hoping when we get a new house we can have a nursery :flower: I would love to see the photos when you are done!



Disneyfan88 said:


> Awww nuts!! I think I see a long stretch mark forming along the left side of my bump. :nope:

Stretch marks are the bane of pregnancy (but one I will happily live with if it means we get to take our LO home :kiss: ). Have you tried some cream? I have bio oil which I find really greasy but it is supposed to prevent or help minimise the appearance of stretch marks.



Luciola said:


> First ultrasound today, 7w1d, one bean measures exactly 7w1d with a strong heart beat of 137bpm. I think hubby embarrassed me too much by dancing around in the clinic!

That is great news! :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> I've been around just not much new here. At 25 weeks pretty uncomfortable. Back and front pain still, laying at home most of the time. Had 24 week u/a and boy managed to get into a breech position. I am having a lot of pressure down there and constant need to pee. I'm pretty big already and have to work in the office at least 1.5 to 2 more months. Yikes. Commute isn't short and seems uncomfortable. That's when I get HB contractions.

I was going to recommend a bump belt but I see you already have one :/ They are fairly useful, I picked up a couple the other day as I am on my feet a lot at the moment and I just want to be a bit more comfortable. I also had a bit of pain when moving too quickly (I think I pulled something) so thought it might help.



mizuno said:


> I had my 12 week (well, 12+6) u/s and everything went well. The baby was very quiet and didn't move much until I turned on my side. Then it just looked like it was annoyed that we disturbed it :) Anyway, the baby is 7.1 cm, HB 142, nuchal thickness 1.8 (not sure what that means yet, I'll find out the risk for DS and other trisomies in 2 weeks when my blood work is ready). I don't have any pics, the hospital charges $30 for pictures! What a rip off, at the fertility clinic they were just giving them away for free. I was so spoiled there :) Anyway, it didn't look much different than 2 weeks ago, so I thought I'd wait till the 20 week scan to get pics.

Glad it all went well at your scan :) 1.8mm at 12+6 seems very good to me so hopefully your results will come back as low risk :hugs:

$30 for pictures! Yikes! Here I pay £3.

Not much going on here, I am back at work now and incredibly busy. We are also sorting our house out and getting it ready to go on the market. I have a midwife appointment next week where I must remember to pick up my Mat1B form and my next hospital consultation is in 3 weeks time :)


----------



## bizzibii

Luciola - congrats  

I have a question to al the twin mums . When did you start showing ? What was your morning sickness like ? I had my 6 and 8 week scans and all looked great . I lost my morning sickness few days before the second one. It did make me a bit worried but then we saw the heartbeats so I guess it's ok. We have another scan next week and I am looking forward to that but again... I don't feel pregnant and I am not sure what to think :-(. Am I just lucky ? I thought all the symptoms are supposed to be worse with twins. I only had it bad for a week or so...


----------



## mizuno

bizzibee - I'm not having twins, but I had a similar experience - I was feeling a bit nauseous at 8-9 weeks, the it went away. BUT then it came back with a vengeance at about 10-11 weeks and still continues much worse than before. I hope you can relax and enjoy the time without any sickness.

I have a question for all you ladies - what do you think midwife vs obgyn?
My obgyn and I did not click at my last appointment, which then prompted me to look into midwives. My husband is really against them, he sees them as some hippy tree huggers, but I think I might enjoy a bit more personalized care. I'm curios who you decided to go with.


----------



## cntrygrl

They have midwives and doctors at the practice I go to. So you end up seeing both depending on who's available.


----------



## flagirlie7

As far as OB vs MW I have no choice really... GD and twins, plus AMA and IVF, lol too much for a MW I suppose...

I was nauseous weeks 8 and 9 I think, too, then kinda better (well besides flu and being at the hospital week 11/12), then bad at like weeks 12-16? I'd say enjoy good days/weeks and do not worry! I started showing around week 8-9? I was pretty bloated before then... was wearing loose clothes to cover, but at some point, bump came up and I told people then...


----------



## Chickadeedee

flagirlie7 said:


> I've been around just not much new here. At 25 weeks pretty uncomfortable. Back and front pain still, laying at home most of the time. Had 24 week u/a and boy managed to get into a breech position. I am having a lot of pressure down there and constant need to pee. I'm pretty big already and have to work in the office at least 1.5 to 2 more months. Yikes. Commute isn't short and seems uncomfortable. That's when I get HB contractions.
> 
> Babies weight right where they should, boy finally showed heart and other parts he was hiding before.

I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable already :hugs: I know I complain a lot about the cold here in Maine, but I honestly can't imagine the heat FL either :wacko:
Yeah, I'm pretty much fed up with all the peeing. It seems I no sooner get done and I have to go again! So frustrating.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Luciola said:


> First ultrasound today, 7w1d, one bean measures exactly 7w1d with a strong heart beat of 137bpm. I think hubby embarrassed me too much by dancing around in the clinic!

Luciola - that is such wonderful news!!!!! :happydance: you must be so thrilled :cloud9: when is your next ultrasound? Do you know when you'll be released to a regular OB? How are you feeling?


----------



## Chickadeedee

mizuno said:


> congrats Luciola! That's great news!
> 
> Anyway, I've been lurking here but not posting much. Like Lucinda, in the last 2 weeks morning sickness (or evening sickness, as it is for me) has really turned it up a notch and I've had constant nausea and barfing. After it took me so long to get pregnant, I promised myself that I will not complain, but this is really testing my resolve :)
> 
> I had my 12 week (well, 12+6) u/s and everything went well. The baby was very quiet and didn't move much until I turned on my side. Then it just looked like it was annoyed that we disturbed it :) Anyway, the baby is 7.1 cm, HB 142, nuchal thickness 1.8 (not sure what that means yet, I'll find out the risk for DS and other trisomies in 2 weeks when my blood work is ready). I don't have any pics, the hospital charges $30 for pictures! What a rip off, at the fertility clinic they were just giving them away for free. I was so spoiled there :) Anyway, it didn't look much different than 2 weeks ago, so I thought I'd wait till the 20 week scan to get pics.

Mizuno - complain all you want! I think we all understand that even though it took so much for us to get here, it's still sooo hard!!! There are so many things about pregnancy that no one tells you about.... It certainly isn't as glamorous as I pictured in my head!? :haha: anyway - I'm sorry you are feeling poorly. It should hopefully ease in a few weeks.....
And $30 for pictures is a ripoff!!! I think I get 10 every time I go - I'm always like - hold up - save some trees, I don't need 8 pictures of the same exact headshot! :haha:


----------



## PostalMom

bizzibii said:


> Luciola - congrats
> 
> I have a question to al the twin mums . When did you start showing ? What was your morning sickness like ? I had my 6 and 8 week scans and all looked great . I lost my morning sickness few days before the second one. It did make me a bit worried but then we saw the heartbeats so I guess it's ok. We have another scan next week and I am looking forward to that but again... I don't feel pregnant and I am not sure what to think :-(. Am I just lucky ? I thought all the symptoms are supposed to be worse with twins. I only had it bad for a week or so...

My m/s seemed to go away about week 11. I was bloated from the whole IVF thing. I gained 4 lbs then lost it, then finally gained 7 by my 12 week scan. I'm huge!! I look 5 months easily. I have a ton of pain.i have round ligament pain, ******* colon on occasion, night time leg cramps, random pains when I twist or stretch. And the best one. . I feel like I've been hit between the legs with a bat. The muscles hurt so bad that I waddle when I walk. Consider your self very lucky to not be feeling all of this. Oh ya plus my feet ankles legs hands and face swell with fluid. Tonight my right foot was much fatter than the other. I did some research to see what I can do. .. it said. . Don't. .. stand for long periods of time, sit for long periods of time, eat a lot of salt, spend a lot of time in the heat, and so on. I'm a mail lady. Twice this week I worked 11.5 hours, 1 of those days I had no break except to go pee. I stand the first 6 hours straight and then in the vehicle for the other 5... in Florida. . Lmao.. I can't win. I'm so tired. My next Svan is on may 5th and then the 12th we find out the second of them. The 28th I go for another scan at the high risk doctor.


----------



## Luciola

Thank you everyone! My next appointment is in 10 days and I think I shall be released to OB after that. I m feeling miserable though with all the morning sickness. I was admitted to A&E yesterday because of excessive vomiting (for about 10days, I started at about 5w4d). I threw up about 5-6 times a day and cannot keep anything down. I have a history of severe motion sickness and migraine so it doesn't help at all. I had IV and some maxolon and I feel better today. But developed a "phobia" towards all foods even my favorite because I will most likely throw up...


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - I'm not sure if it works, but maybe you can try wrapping cabbage around your swollen feet/ankles. I hope your able to reduce your workload and feel better soon. :hugs:

https://callmequirky.com/tag/cabbage-leaves-for-swelling/


Luciola - I hope your MS improves and you are able to eat soon. :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

PostalMom - I am so sorry to hear that. I feel kind of miserable but it is nothing compare to what you are going through.I really hope it improves somehow. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Luciola - sorry to hear about your MS


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies, May I join?
Serenyx invited me over

I have tears in my eyes right now.:cry:

I can't beleave I am in this thread right now.

I am joyful, shocked, blessed, amazed.....

TTC for n#1

First BFP ever!

after 2years 5month we are preggo

9 months of intessive assisted conception treatments

Praying hard for a sticky bean 

IVF #7 was a lucky for us, we didn't use any ovarian stim hormones, we played with one egg at a time. This was our last try before stim IVF.
We did assisted hatching and I am on aspirin.

I had my blood test I was 16dpo beta was 521.
My blood test told me 5-6 weeks preggo but I was only 3 days before AF my AF. We'll retest on Wednesday. A week from Wednesday I'll have my first u/s.

I am due on the 29th of December. 

You are the experts here I'll need your help during this amazing but stressful journey.


Since my ET I have cramping, twinges, needles in my uterus vaginal and cervical acitvity. Yesterday I had sharp pain in my cervix during my walk. I can't sleep at night since my BFP, I fall asleep and than I wake up and stay awake for hours. I worry about something bad is happening down there. 
Now I have a thrombing pain on my left side, feels like ovary. My next beta is on Wednesday. I know by that day they should see something on the u/s on the 34th day of my cycle they should see gestational sac. Am I right? I hope in the uterus not in the tube. I'll complain about the pains so they'll do an u/s a week earlier.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Allika

Dovkav, don't panic! The twinges and all that are very normal. The stabbing pain could be a yeast infection. Very common and not dangerous during pregnancy!


----------



## Serenyx

Luciola said:


> Thank you everyone! My next appointment is in 10 days and I think I shall be released to OB after that. I m feeling miserable though with all the morning sickness. I was admitted to A&E yesterday because of excessive vomiting (for about 10days, I started at about 5w4d). I threw up about 5-6 times a day and cannot keep anything down. I have a history of severe motion sickness and migraine so it doesn't help at all. I had IV and some maxolon and I feel better today. But developed a "phobia" towards all foods even my favorite because I will most likely throw up...

Sorry to hear you have had bad MS, I threw up 5-6 times a day for a few days but then managed to get it down to only 3 - 4 times a day. I also have fairly bad motion sickness and my MS continued until I was 19 weeks :wacko: I hope you feel better soon!



dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies, May I join?
> Serenyx invited me over
> 
> I have tears in my eyes right now.:cry:
> 
> I can't beleave I am in this thread right now.
> 
> I am joyful, shocked, blessed, amazed.....
> 
> TTC for n#1
> 
> First BFP ever!
> 
> after 2years 5month we are preggo
> 
> 9 months of intessive assisted conception treatments
> 
> Praying hard for a sticky bean
> 
> IVF #7 was a lucky for us, we didn't use any ovarian stim hormones, we played with one egg at a time. This was our last try before stim IVF.
> We did assisted hatching and I am on aspirin.
> 
> I had my blood test I was 16dpo beta was 521.
> My blood test told me 5-6 weeks preggo but I was only 3 days before AF my AF. We'll retest on Wednesday. A week from Wednesday I'll have my first u/s.
> 
> I am due on the 29th of December.
> 
> You are the experts here I'll need your help during this amazing but stressful journey.
> 
> 
> Since my ET I have cramping, twinges, needles in my uterus vaginal and cervical acitvity. Yesterday I had sharp pain in my cervix during my walk. I can't sleep at night since my BFP, I fall asleep and than I wake up and stay awake for hours. I worry about something bad is happening down there.
> Now I have a thrombing pain on my left side, feels like ovary. My next beta is on Wednesday. I know by that day they should see something on the u/s on the 34th day of my cycle they should see gestational sac. Am I right? I hope in the uterus not in the tube. I'll complain about the pains so they'll do an u/s a week earlier.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!

Hi Dovkav, great to see you over here :hugs:

The ladies on this thread are all in different stages of their pregnancy from just over 30 weeks (Chickadee and Disneyfan) to ladies who are only a couple of weeks further on than you are (Luciola) so there will be plenty of people to talk to who can give advice and share experiences with :flower:

I had the twinges and cramping too, along with the sleepless nights. I fell asleep only to wake around 3am worrying!

I hope your scan goes well. My first scan wasn't until 6+5 so I am not sure what they might see earlier than this :shrug: We didn't get a good view so I had to return two weeks later before the clinic would sign me over to my consultant.

I have spent a while today looking at prams - it's a complete minefield! I am still no closer to deciding what I want :wacko: Last time we had all but decided on an off road 3 wheeler for cross-country walks and a smaller pram to use in towns but now I just don't know! We have 4 dogs so a sturdy buggy to use out walking is a must although I am also leaning towards using a carrier on walks.


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx - 4 dogs ? I can only handle the one I have and she needs a lot of exercise. 

Dovkav- I agree with everyone. I felt stabbing pains on my left side and thought its etopic. My doctor said some pain, stretch etc is normal and I am probably over analysing everything anyway.


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> Serenyx - 4 dogs ? I can only handle the one I have and she needs a lot of exercise.

Well I only walk two myself (and one of those is always off lead :) ). My DH walks the other two, so it is pretty easy. They are also all fairly old now. However we will definately need an all terrain buggy as I will want to be out walking again as soon as I can.

I was making a list of the different requirements I have and I am really struggling to find one that ticks all the boxes!


----------



## cntrygrl

Dovkav-- I had my first ultrasound at 5 weeks. They were able to see the gestational sac, but don't freak if they can't. My doctor warned me ahead of time that sometimes they can't. As the other ladies have said the twinges/stabbing pain are all normal things. I felt as if my AF was going to show the first 2 weeks of being pregnant.


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you so much for your input.
The pain which lasted all day yesterday is gone today. I am releaved.
My dr wants to see me for u/s next Wednesday, I'll be 6w2days. I agree to wait a bit longer and see better our little bean.
I take aspirin. It started to give me some stomach problem, I feel pain in my stomach. Do you know how I could releave it?

Luciola, I am so sorry you are so sick in early pregnancy. Hope and pray you'll feel better soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy.:hugs: I'll be 5weeks tomorrow. I am prepared for everything. I know you are taking aspirin. Does it give you problems too?


----------



## mizuno

dovkav - congrats! don't worry about the twinges (well,even though I did), just like the others said, it could be ligament stretching, yeast infection, dehydration... as for aspirin, I'm taking it as well and it does give me stomach issues. Make sure you take it with food and not just before you go to bed - I find things "come up" and hurt my stomach and throat when I'm laying down.

Postal - I don't know how you do 11 hrs working on your feet. I went shopping yesterday for a few hours and my abdomen was really sore after. I sit at work all day, which is not great either. 

luciola - sorry you have such bad ms. It will go away soon enough.


----------



## flagirlie7

hey all, quick update - doc did not like my wacky fasting and after breakfast numbers, starting Glyburide tonight...

Congrats, dovkav!

Postal - how long are you planning on working the same position? Do you have an option to work maybe inside/at the desk for a while later on? I don't know, I work a desk job and my back is killing me anyway... Can't walk for too long, get tired.


----------



## PostalMom

flagirlie7 said:


> hey all, quick update - doc did not like my wacky fasting and after breakfast numbers, starting Glyburide tonight...
> 
> Congrats, dovkav!
> 
> Postal - how long are you planning on working the same position? Do you have an option to work maybe inside/at the desk for a while later on? I don't know, I work a desk job and my back is killing me anyway... Can't walk for too long, get tired.

No, unfortunately the post office doesn't give me that option. In fact they are not sensitive to my condition at all. Their way of thinking is if you can't do the job then quit. So I'm struggling thru to keep working add long as possible. I did however make a very smart move in 2012. I took out a sickness injury maternity disability policy on my own. If I needed bed rest tomorrow I could start using it now thru the pregnancy until 8 weeks after my c sec. It will pay me 1625 a month. Not a fortune, but it sure will help. Also, did you know that maternity billing is a lump sum payable by the insurance Company only after the birth? So my hsa isn't being touched yet. I have to keep paying out of pocket until my max is met. So I made an appointment with a skin Dr to have some spots frozen and biopsy. To eat up some of my hsa. Lol. The sooner I use that up the better. Then it puts me only 500 from meeting my max and then everything's paid at 100% yeah! I'm 15 weeks today. Feeling a little blue. Dh and I got in to an argument over bills and I started crying and he starting getting mad saying I could stop crying of I wanted to. I beg to differ. I sure wish he could feel my hormones, emotions and pains. Give him a week and he'd be miserable. Lol. . I cry over everything. But he really hurt my feelings. Feeling deflated and about half an inch tall. To make it worse, he went to a friends and hasn't come home. I apologized in a text even though I want wrong. Just because we never fight and I don't want to. No response. Ugh. Men. .sorry. had to vent.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Postal - big hugs!!! :hugs: My DH doesn't like it when I cry either -- like I have a choice!?!? I certainly don't cry because I like it!!! :shrug:

Well, I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and I'm officially OVER all the peeing! :growlmad: I no sooner finish going and get my pants back up and I swear I have to go again!!!

On the bright side - I took 3 Colace stool softeners last night because I've been feeling "backed up" and I've pooped THREE times today!!!! Gross, I know, but man do I feel better! :haha: got to celebrate the little things!

Also, tomorrow I have an ultrasound!! Feels like forever since I've seen my girl, but I think it's only been a month :blush:


----------



## dovkav123

*Postal*, I am sorry about your hubby, he should be more sensitive cos you are hormonal. It is oK to fight. If you fight you care about each other. It is important to talk after the heated emotions are gone. Give each other an extra hug today. 
I can be stubborn, he can hurt me too, I get emotional. Once I slaped him with a peace of turkey. It felt so good and it was very funny....He is a germ phobic. So he did disinfected his face with an alchohol.:dohh:
Once my hubby screamed that he doesn't want any progesterone in this house. We women have to go through tougher times TTC than the men. They should give us a credit, they should be more understanding and loving..

*Chickadeedee*, :thumbup: for an extra time on the toilet!
I was constipated and that's why I had those sharp pains on the side.
I take organic oil spoonful a day, prunes or abricots and I drink lots of water. 
Your little girl will put the smile on your face again. Enjoy! I can't wait for an update!

How many ultrasounds have you had?
I know that if the baby is growing healthy and you have no health issues and risks, u/s should not be nessecary. Are we in a higher risk cos of IVF?

Enjoy a day off!


----------



## Chickadeedee

dovkav123 said:


> *Postal*, I am sorry about your hubby, he should be more sensitive cos you are hormonal. It is oK to fight. If you fight you care about each other. It is important to talk after the heated emotions are gone. Give each other an extra hug today.
> I can be stubborn, he can hurt me too, I get emotional. Once I slaped him with a peace of turkey. It felt so good and it was very funny....He is a germ phobic. So he did disinfected his face with an alchohol.:dohh:
> Once my hubby screamed that he doesn't want any progesterone in this house. We women have to go through tougher times TTC than the men. They should give us a credit, they should be more understanding and loving..
> 
> *Chickadeedee*, :thumbup: for an extra time on the toilet!
> I was constipated and that's why I had those sharp pains on the side.
> I take organic oil spoonful a day, prunes or abricots and I drink lots of water.
> Your little girl will put the smile on your face again. Enjoy! I can't wait for an update!
> 
> How many ultrasounds have you had?
> I know that if the baby is growing healthy and you have no health issues and risks, u/s should not be nessecary. Are we in a higher risk cos of IVF?
> 
> Enjoy a day off!

Dovkav- they consider me high risk because of my age (39).. So I have had a TON of scans (and I'm not complaining!!).. I think every 4 weeks or so? And now that I'm over 30 weeks I get to go every TWO WEEKS!!!!!!
:dance:


----------



## PostalMom

Chickadee, congrats on the pooping. Wish I could . Lol. My diet the last 2 days had been very poor. Just not wanting to eat much. Maybe it's because I'm blue. Good luck work your scan. Enjoy it. 
Dovkav, I'm high risk because I'm 36, twins, history of preterm labor and ivf. I had read that ivf does put you in high risk. I've had 4 scans so far. My next is may 5th, gender scan on the 12th, and then to the high risk Dr for a level 2 scan on the 28th. Amy one know what a level 2 scan is? Hello Google lol


----------



## flagirlie7

PostalMom said:


> Chickadee, congrats on the pooping. Wish I could . Lol. My diet the last 2 days had been very poor. Just not wanting to eat much. Maybe it's because I'm blue. Good luck work your scan. Enjoy it.
> Dovkav, I'm high risk because I'm 36, twins, history of preterm labor and ivf. I had read that ivf does put you in high risk. I've had 4 scans so far. My next is may 5th, gender scan on the 12th, and then to the high risk Dr for a level 2 scan on the 28th. Amy one know what a level 2 scan is? Hello Google lol

Postal, I thought level 2 is more detailed, like anatomy... I get them every 4 weeks, but they call them now growth. Who knows. Do you have any intuition as far as what gender they might be? My intuition was right from first scan at week 6... Just from how they behave. I had like 7 scans so far (6 regular, 1 in the hospital when I was sick). 

I am def high risk too! 36, first pregnancy ever, IVF, GD, twins...


----------



## dovkav123

I always wanted to know the gender. I want to start making a relationship early on with a little one.
From my teenage days the boy is always on my mind....
My hubby doesn't have opinion about it so far. Maybe it's too early. 
On the other hand I'd love to have a suprise on the delivery day. I have had only one suprise in my live BFP, I deserve to have another one. We'll not do a gender scan

*Postalmom,* I vote for a girl and a boy!

*Mizuno*, why do you take baby aspirin?
I did to increase my chances. 
My dr. told me to quit at 12weeks. I am scared. Maybe I have misdiagnosed bloot clot disorder. It won't be good....
Will you take it till delivery?


----------



## Disneyfan88

My last scan was at 19.5 weeks, and since I'm not considered high risk, I won't be getting any more unless they feel there's something wrong and it's needed. My last Dr. appointment was 3 Mondays ago (I'm still on the every 4 week schedule. After this next one, I go again 2 weeks later, and then I believe it's every week until she comes. 

We have birthing class this weekend. DH also wants me to start working on my hospital bag since my aunt and uncle scared him with stories about my cousin being born premature.


----------



## mizuno

dovkav123 said:


> *Mizuno*, why do you take baby aspirin?
> I did to increase my chances.
> My dr. told me to quit at 12weeks. I am scared. Maybe I have misdiagnosed bloot clot disorder. It won't be good....
> Will you take it till delivery?

I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility, so my doc thought we should try some blood thinners (even thought my blood work came back normal, i have some circulation issues - cold hands and feet, often feel faint, low blood pressure, very light periods), so I was on aspirin and fragmin. I was on fragmin till 12 weeks and will be on aspirin till 16 weeks. Don't know why she picked 16 weeks, it's just what she does. My ob gyn thinks it's unnecessary.


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie7, I'm hoping for 2 boys but thinking maybe one of each. One is more active than the other. I changed my avatar to my last sonogram. Baby A sucking it's thumb. Keep thinking A is a girl and B is a boy.this is my belly today 15 +1
 



Attached Files:







20140501_170341.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Luciola

Dov congratulations ! Sorry I have been very inactive these days. I started my new job three weeks ago and am absolutely underwater. Your beta number is really good and very similar to mine (mine was 480 on the same day). As for baby aspirin I am taking Cardipirin - a small pill you let melt on your tongue apparently it will minimize the harm to stomach. I will take until late into the pregnancy. Like Mizuno since I was unexplained, we kinda tried everything that could make a difference. I do have the same symptom like Mizuno does though, cold feet, hands, and if I bruise it takes forever to disappear. Besides the aspirin I also inject clexane 20mg per day to be continued until very late. Honestly nothing was diagnosed but I just don't want to take any risk if the problem is on my side.

Postal mom I ll say 2 boys! Haha beautiful bump!

My nausea eased out a lot these days (made me worry!) but I lost appetite. I basically don't want to eat anything except in the morning. I feel really average... And with the work it becomes really hard to excel with all the symptoms. Now I m looking forward cautiously but really impatiently the second tri...


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - I love your bump and I am sorry to hear about your work situation . I don't know how you girls do it. I am a pre- school teacher and I have cut down my hours to rest as much as possible so I am down to two/three days a week and that is max. I have no energy for anything and I have to start writing my thesis ( during our TTC journey I have decided to go back to Uni just to take my mind of things.... ) 

I had my 10 week scan. All looked great . They gave us 3D pictures this time and my DH was so happy. The babies were moving around which was a bizarre thing for me too see. I have the next scan in two weeks time which is for the combination test. 

Twin mummies - have you done the combination test or anything to check for the DS? My doctor told me the combo test is tricky when it comes to twins because the blood work is hard to read . what are your experiences and thoughts ?

Also. My new doc told me I am considered high risk simply because I am pregnant with twins and have advised me not to fly at all ( unless it is a must ). 

Dovkav, Flagirl, Mizuno, Disney - happy to see your updates  

Luciola - my MS stopped completely before my 8 week scan .


----------



## dovkav123

mizuno said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> *Mizuno*, why do you take baby aspirin?
> I did to increase my chances.
> My dr. told me to quit at 12weeks. I am scared. Maybe I have misdiagnosed bloot clot disorder. It won't be good....
> Will you take it till delivery?
> 
> I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility, so my doc thought we should try some blood thinners (even thought my blood work came back normal, i have some circulation issues - cold hands and feet, often feel faint, low blood pressure, very light periods), so I was on aspirin and fragmin. I was on fragmin till 12 weeks and will be on aspirin till 16 weeks. Don't know why she picked 16 weeks, it's just what she does. My ob gyn thinks it's unnecessary.Click to expand...

Bingo!!!
Mystery is solved!!!! Circulation problem and infertility...
Only in the hot summer days my circulation is fine. I have no symptoms....Otherwise I have cold feel and hands, my blood pressure on the lower side and sometimes I look pale with blue rings under my eyes. I always wear socks even at night. My thyroid and my iron levels are ok. My cholesterol is on the higher levels. I manage to keep it down with a diet
I'll ask my dr. If I could continue my aspirin till 34 weeks, incase the baby has to be born, cos he'll be just fine in this age.


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal our bumps look a lot a like!


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, my Dr wanted to do the panarama test which is a blood test but said the insurance wouldn't cover it because you can't tell which twin it is coming from. So the end result was that it is not effective for twin pregnancy. I'm having the 3 part blood test with the NT scan. My last blood work Is on Monday. 

So today I went to work and after about 20 min of light activity, I started getting dizzy, blurred vision my heart rate jumped up to 115.. normally in the 60s. I Gave a test and tried again but ended up calling the dr. They had me come in. Everything looks fine. Babies are good and active, but now I have to go see a cardiologist. I have irregular heart beats. Have for years. She said I may start being seen every 2 week's due to my preterm labor history. They want to keep am eyes on my cervix. She was going to put me on progesterone injections. .yeah.. lol.. but it hasn't been shown to have an effect on twin pregnancies. so I got lucky there. I do need to start getting massages because I'm getting these back spasms that strap around from my spine thru my rib cage to the front. The only joy I had today was seeing then on the monitor moving and the hearts beating nicely. They have definitely gotten bigger. Their heads are looking more proportional now. So cute.


----------



## flagirlie7

bizzibii said:


> Postal - I love your bump and I am sorry to hear about your work situation . I don't know how you girls do it. I am a pre- school teacher and I have cut down my hours to rest as much as possible so I am down to two/three days a week and that is max. I have no energy for anything and I have to start writing my thesis ( during our TTC journey I have decided to go back to Uni just to take my mind of things.... )
> 
> I had my 10 week scan. All looked great . They gave us 3D pictures this time and my DH was so happy. The babies were moving around which was a bizarre thing for me too see. I have the next scan in two weeks time which is for the combination test.
> 
> Twin mummies - have you done the combination test or anything to check for the DS? My doctor told me the combo test is tricky when it comes to twins because the blood work is hard to read . what are your experiences and thoughts ?
> 
> Also. My new doc told me I am considered high risk simply because I am pregnant with twins and have advised me not to fly at all ( unless it is a must ).
> 
> Dovkav, Flagirl, Mizuno, Disney - happy to see your updates
> 
> Luciola - my MS stopped completely before my 8 week scan .

We did NT scan at 11 weeks along with blood tests. MFM was suggesting panorama but after my numbers came back looking really good, she said no need.


----------



## bizzibii

Thank you ladies, 
We are doing the NT scan in two weeks plus the blood test . My insurance fully covers 3 rounds of IVF but won't cover the test because I am "too young" ( I must be 35 y.o or over ) . Quite bizarre in my opinion . 

Postal :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Postalmom, cute bump!

I got my 2nd beta done I'ts 12330. Progesteron 27.9 ng/ml
10 days ago it was 521.2, progest 32.8ng/ml

I am 5w5days. We should get our first US next week.
Feeling good about it.
However, I won't calm down till I see a sac and a fetal pole in my uterus.
I had more preg symptoms before, now they are faded away.
My cramping almost gone, headache is gone, stomachache and constipation is gone, vaginal-cervical pain is gone....3 days ago I had the first spell of nausea which lasted for few hours. But fatigue in the afternoon won't go away.
Maybe I am just lucky girl....pfu...pfu..pfu


----------



## PostalMom

Aparently my little twins really like Chinese food. They are squirming all around. Lol


----------



## dovkav123

:happydance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

I've officially been upgraded to weekly ultrasounds because of my advanced maternal age!! So I get to see my girl again tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Yeah chickdee!!!


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> Bingo!!!
> Mystery is solved!!!! Circulation problem and infertility...
> Only in the hot summer days my circulation is fine. I have no symptoms....Otherwise I have cold feel and hands, my blood pressure on the lower side and sometimes I look pale with blue rings under my eyes. I always wear socks even at night. My thyroid and my iron levels are ok. My cholesterol is on the higher levels. I manage to keep it down with a diet
> I'll ask my dr. If I could continue my aspirin till 34 weeks, incase the baby has to be born, cos he'll be just fine in this age.

Well you might be onto something there as I also have circulation problems :dohh:

Hope your scan goes well this week :flower:



Chickadeedee said:


> I've officially been upgraded to weekly ultrasounds because of my advanced maternal age!! So I get to see my girl again tomorrow!!!! :happydance:

Oh wow! Not long left for you now either :happydance:

I get to see my little one next week for our 25 week scan. She has been rather quiet this past week (we have had a pretty crappy week :cry: ) so hopefully all is ok in there!

I have narrowed my choice of car seat down to two but am still lost on prams :dohh: Mind you I am not planning on buying anything just yet, I will be leaving it as late as possible :(


----------



## dovkav123

I get to see my little one next week for our 25 week scan. She has been rather quiet this past week (we have had a pretty crappy week :cry: ) so hopefully all is ok in there!

serenyx, I am sorry you feel this way. I am sure your little one is OK. All your worries will go away, next week.
Best wishes:hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

serenyx-- Do you have a fetal heart doppler? I bought mine early on and it has been a life saver every time I've been worried.


----------



## mizuno

It's great to see that everyone is doing well!

serenyx, don't worry about not feeling the movement too much. But like countrygirl said, you can always get a doppler if you think it will give you a peace of mind. 

AFM - got my DS screening results, all good, heard the heartbeat, which put my mind at ease. When I was at the doc's office they weighed me and I think I'm gaining too much weight :( The doc didn't say anything, but when I looked online, I'm over the maximum recommended. I know this seems trivial to obsess over but I just feel so flabby and blah. I think it's time to stop moaning about feeling sick and start exercising! :bodyb:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx - I agree - the Doppler was a lifesaver!!!! I ordered mine online for like $50. 

Mizuno - ugh - weight gain.. It's so hard to control!! I walk and swim for exercise and I find that even though I'm tired, it really makes me feel good about myself! And at 15 weeks your bump probably isn't that big and hard yet so that's frustrating too - I remember feeling like I looked like I just are too much bread rather than looked pregnant!!!


----------



## mizuno

haha! yes, I still just look fat. though the other day I wore a tight dress that really showed my (soft) belly and as I was waiting for the elevator, a lady asked me if I am going to see a midwife that works in that building :) It made me so happy that she didn't assume I was just fat, it made my day :)


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> serenyx, I am sorry you feel this way. I am sure your little one is OK. All your worries will go away, next week.
> Best wishes:hugs:

Thank you Dovkav :hugs:

I won't be happy until I have her here in my arms but I hope that isn't for a good few weeks yet :flower: she started moving a bit after breakfast (she seems to like her food!)

Did you have a scan this week?



cntrygrl said:


> serenyx-- Do you have a fetal heart doppler? I bought mine early on and it has been a life saver every time I've been worried.

I do and I have had one for a few years now but it doesn't give me that much comfort so I tend not to use it too often. I think I have only used it 4 or 5 times during this pregnancy :shrug: I did use it yesterday morning though :blush:



mizuno said:


> serenyx, don't worry about not feeling the movement too much. But like countrygirl said, you can always get a doppler if you think it will give you a peace of mind.

Thanks :) I have one but I don't use it often. I always knew 23 - 27 weeks was going to be a particularly stressful time for me anyway due to my previous experience but it didn't help that other things conspired to happen at the same time to give me a completely crappy week :( Only another 5 days until we see our LO again though :)



> AFM - got my DS screening results, all good, heard the heartbeat, which put my mind at ease. When I was at the doc's office they weighed me and I think I'm gaining too much weight :( The doc didn't say anything, but when I looked online, I'm over the maximum recommended. I know this seems trivial to obsess over but I just feel so flabby and blah. I think it's time to stop moaning about feeling sick and start exercising! :bodyb:

Great news about the screening results! Don't worry too much about the weight gain but I know it can be hard. I think I am at the upper end of what is recommended and I walk for about an hour every day :shrug:

At 15 weeks your bump is probably not too noticeable yet which can make you just feel flabby. Hopefully in a few weeks you will get a lovely little bump :)



Chickadeedee said:


> Serenyx - I agree - the Doppler was a lifesaver!!!! I ordered mine online for like $50.

I can't remember how much mine cost as it was about 3 years ago now but it is a Sonoline B. It works well enough I just don't like using it too often.

How did your scan go? :flower:

Does anyone has an opinion on the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix vs the Maxi Cosi Pebble? I have narrowed the car seat down to these two now just need to pick one! I know the pebble is the updated version and is a little more comfortable but from what I read the older cabriofix is a bit safer :shrug: I am not sure if they were both tested at the same speed though (one review indicates they weren't which will affect the ratings).

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

Walking is my only exercise and my hubby doesn't let me walk fast:(
He is driving a car slower too:)

My weight was optimal before BFP. However, I am really craving for potatoes and butter. I let myself to eat only boiled potatoes and only with organic butter.
*Mizuno*, reducing carbs will help you to gain a healthy weight. Put more meat on your plate and low carb veggies only, fruit for dessert and you good to go!

*Serenyx*, I havn't done my scan yet. I feel OK I hope it's a viable pregnancy. If I had an ectopic, I should have some symotoms by bow, right?
My beta is growing well. I'll do my beta on Monday, I think every 10 days is good enough. It is so OK to worry, we'll worry during the baby birth, preschool, kindergarten and we'll worry even he or she is married and have children!
My good family history gives me at ease. All the women never had their u/s, carried baby's to term and had healthy beautiful children. My mother was 33 when she gave a birth to me, if she was oK, I'll be OK too.
*Sending all of you girls only the best thoughts, feelings and wishes*

Can I hear my baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope? Is it too early? I am 6w1d. I wonder?


----------



## bizzibii

hey ladies, 


Ive put 4 kg but it's mainly because all I could eat was carbs... 

Looking forward to my 12w appointment next week . I still haven't told my family ... I guess I am still worried I may have a MC

Glad too see you all doing well.

My bump/ bloat... looks like bump when standing up, turns into fat when I sit down :wacko: ( yes I know.. I need to clean the mirror :wink wink: )
 



Attached Files:







20140509_121554.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chickadeedee

Serenyx said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> serenyx, I am sorry you feel this way. I am sure your little one is OK. All your worries will go away, next week.
> Best wishes:hugs:
> 
> Thank you Dovkav :hugs:
> 
> I won't be happy until I have her here in my arms but I hope that isn't for a good few weeks yet :flower: she started moving a bit after breakfast (she seems to like her food!)
> 
> Did you have a scan this week?
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> serenyx-- Do you have a fetal heart doppler? I bought mine early on and it has been a life saver every time I've been worried.Click to expand...
> 
> I do and I have had one for a few years now but it doesn't give me that much comfort so I tend not to use it too often. I think I have only used it 4 or 5 times during this pregnancy :shrug: I did use it yesterday morning though :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> serenyx, don't worry about not feeling the movement too much. But like countrygirl said, you can always get a doppler if you think it will give you a peace of mind.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I have one but I don't use it often. I always knew 23 - 27 weeks was going to be a particularly stressful time for me anyway due to my previous experience but it didn't help that other things conspired to happen at the same time to give me a completely crappy week :( Only another 5 days until we see our LO again though :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - got my DS screening results, all good, heard the heartbeat, which put my mind at ease. When I was at the doc's office they weighed me and I think I'm gaining too much weight :( The doc didn't say anything, but when I looked online, I'm over the maximum recommended. I know this seems trivial to obsess over but I just feel so flabby and blah. I think it's time to stop moaning about feeling sick and start exercising! :bodyb:Click to expand...
> 
> Great news about the screening results! Don't worry too much about the weight gain but I know it can be hard. I think I am at the upper end of what is recommended and I walk for about an hour every day :shrug:
> 
> At 15 weeks your bump is probably not too noticeable yet which can make you just feel flabby. Hopefully in a few weeks you will get a lovely little bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - I agree - the Doppler was a lifesaver!!!! I ordered mine online for like $50.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember how much mine cost as it was about 3 years ago now but it is a Sonoline B. It works well enough I just don't like using it too often.
> 
> How did your scan go? :flower:
> 
> Does anyone has an opinion on the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix vs the Maxi Cosi Pebble? I have narrowed the car seat down to these two now just need to pick one! I know the pebble is the updated version and is a little more comfortable but from what I read the older cabriofix is a bit safer :shrug: I am not sure if they were both tested at the same speed though (one review indicates they weren't which will affect the ratings).
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:Click to expand...

Serenyx - I still worry all the time - in fact I still check for blood when I wipe!! I really think the worrying never goes away.. :hugs: I have just recently started to allow myself to feel like this is actually going to happen! In my wildest dreams I never thought I would be a mom. And I am PETRIFIED!!! :haha:
My scan was terrific!!! It was what they call a biophysical profile which checks the fluids and her movements - she passed with flying colors! She kept sticking her tongue out, practice breathing, waving and then she stuck her whole hand in her mouth!!! So amazing! And she has a tiny bit of hair!!!! :cloud9: 
It's so weird because as uncomfortable as I'm getting -- this has been my favorite part of the pregnancy so far - because she is moving ALL THE TIME and I watch my entire belly move :happydance: my husband could feel her have the hiccups the other night... All I said was - if you can feel it from the outside, just imagine what it feels like from the inside :haha:
Only sticky-wicket is that she is still breech :growlmad: I'm trying one of the exercises from spinningbabies.com to see if she'll flip on her own... I have another scan on Thursday the 15th so we'll see if it works!!!


----------



## Plex

just thought i'd pop my head round to door to say hi and send you all lots of good wishes, im still holding onto hope that i'll be joining you all soon xxx


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, what a cute little bump. I love it! 

Sorry I haven't been on much, I've been playing with Meagan. She's doing well. She has another transfer next week. I'm so excited for her. 
Afm. I'm 16 weeks . I'm having my gender scan on Monday. I can't wait. My swelling feet hands ankles, and face are now swollen when I wake up in the morning. Oh but the best news is that I started my maternity leave as of yesterday. I just can't do it any more.


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> *Serenyx*, I havn't done my scan yet. I feel OK I hope it's a viable pregnancy. If I had an ectopic, I should have some symotoms by bow, right?
> My beta is growing well. I'll do my beta on Monday, I think every 10 days is good enough. It is so OK to worry, we'll worry during the baby birth, preschool, kindergarten and we'll worry even he or she is married and have children!
> My good family history gives me at ease. All the women never had their u/s, carried baby's to term and had healthy beautiful children. My mother was 33 when she gave a birth to me, if she was oK, I'll be OK too.
> *Sending all of you girls only the best thoughts, feelings and wishes*
> 
> Can I hear my baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope? Is it too early? I am 6w1d. I wonder?

Yes I would have thought if it was going to be ectopic then you would have some symptoms by now :hugs: I didn't have my first scan until 6+5 and even then the visibility wasn't great so I had to go back two weeks later (I have a retroverted uterus).

Fingers crossed your beta keeps rising well x



bizzibii said:


> Looking forward to my 12w appointment next week . I still haven't told my family ... I guess I am still worried I may have a MC

I didn't tell my family until I was 21.5 weeks :wacko: I had to wear baggy jumpers to hide it :blush: I hope your appt. goes well next week :)



Chickadeedee said:


> Serenyx - I still worry all the time - in fact I still check for blood when I wipe!! I really think the worrying never goes away.. :hugs:

Oh i'm glad i'm not the only one who does this :haha:



> My scan was terrific!!! It was what they call a biophysical profile which checks the fluids and her movements - she passed with flying colors! She kept sticking her tongue out, practice breathing, waving and then she stuck her whole hand in her mouth!!! So amazing! And she has a tiny bit of hair!!!! :cloud9:
> It's so weird because as uncomfortable as I'm getting -- this has been my favorite part of the pregnancy so far - because she is moving ALL THE TIME and I watch my entire belly move :happydance: my husband could feel her have the hiccups the other night... All I said was - if you can feel it from the outside, just imagine what it feels like from the inside :haha:
> Only sticky-wicket is that she is still breech :growlmad: I'm trying one of the exercises from spinningbabies.com to see if she'll flip on her own... I have another scan on Thursday the 15th so we'll see if it works!!!

Oh that scan sounds fabulous! I can't wait to see our LO actually doing something, she has been so quiet for every scan we have had. I am so looking forward to seeing movement on the outside too - I want DH to be able to feel her :) Will you have that level of detail at every scan from now on?

I hope you do manage to turn her naturally, I don't like the look of when the midwifes try and turn them for you :dohh:



Plex said:


> just thought i'd pop my head round to door to say hi and send you all lots of good wishes, im still holding onto hope that i'll be joining you all soon xxx

Hi Plex :) How's things going? Are you still waiting to ovulate?

I am sure you will join us soon :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Afm. I'm 16 weeks . I'm having my gender scan on Monday. I can't wait. My swelling feet hands ankles, and face are now swollen when I wake up in the morning. Oh but the best news is that I started my maternity leave as of yesterday. I just can't do it any more.

Good luck with your scan! Oh maternity leave, that sounds lovely - I am not planning on starting mine until 34.5 weeks, it sounds ages away!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - yay for maternity leave!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!! Did you say you were in touch with Megan???? Please give her my regards!! :flower:

Plex - how's it going??? Xoxo :hugs: thanks for checking I with us!

Dovkav - I don't think you can hear a heartbeat with a stethoscope for a while unfortunately... My very first scan was either 6 or 7 weeks (I forgot already!?!?) and they couldn't see much at all - had to go back a week later and they saw the heartbeat then.

Serenyx - yes, every scan is like that for me!!! To get your LO moving, drink something like orange juice or cranberry juice about 1/2 hour before your appt. That should get them going!! I always do this. I also read today on another board that because I have an anterior placenta most doctors won't even try to manually flip her :shrug: so who knows what will end up happening?! I'm at peace with whatever we have to do - whether I have a c-section or natural birth I still get my little girl out of it!!! :cloud9:

An early Happy Mothers Day to you all!!! :flower::cloud9:


----------



## Serenyx

Chickadeedee said:


> Serenyx - yes, every scan is like that for me!!! To get your LO moving, drink something like orange juice or cranberry juice about 1/2 hour before your appt. That should get them going!! I always do this. I also read today on another board that because I have an anterior placenta most doctors won't even try to manually flip her :shrug: so who knows what will end up happening?! I'm at peace with whatever we have to do - whether I have a c-section or natural birth I still get my little girl out of it!!! :cloud9:
> 
> An early Happy Mothers Day to you all!!! :flower::cloud9:

Oh wow! I would love to see that at every scan :cloud9:

I did try OJ before my 20 week scan and was simply told to go and empty my bladder as it was a bit too full, it didn't seem to wake her up as I also had to go for a walk and then roll over to try and get her in the right position for some of the measurements :haha: I am starting to see a definite pattern to movement though, she seems to wake up just after breakfast and then again mid-morning. Most of my scans have been around 09:00 - 10:00 so I assume she is just sleeping :shrug:

Ah I didn't realise they won't try and turn them with an anterior placenta! I hope you do manage to get her to turn naturally but as you say it really doesn't matter if you have to have a c-section or a natural birth, either way you get your little girl :cloud9:

Have you decided on her name yet?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! It's been busy around here lately, so I haven't had much time to post lately. 

PostalMom - congrats on starting maternity leave. Your job is tough work, so I'm glad that you will be able to get some much needed rest. :hugs:

Serenyx - when I went for my 20 week scan, the ultrasound tech asked what I had eaten before my appointment. I couldn't see the screen from my position, but she and my DH said that LO was moving a lot. I remember having half a pb&j sandwich before that appointment. 

Chickadeedee - I still check the TP every time, too. :dohh: I can't believe our due dates are less than 7 weeks away! We are currently trying to get the house cleaned up. My coworkers held a very nice baby shower for me at work, and the nursery is messy again as there are tons of gifts everywhere. I can't believe how generous everyone was. :kiss: I've been driving myself mad trying to figure out LO's position. My doctor said that it felt like she was head down at my last appointment 4 weeks ago. I suspect she's somewhat sideways right now. I surely hope she hasn't flipped around completely. 

Dovkav - my scan was at 6 weeks. We saw and heard the heartbeat, but that's still considered early, so don't be alarmed if you don't see/hear it at yours. I know the feeling about wanting to see confirmation on the screen. Hang in there! :hugs:

Plex - it's so great to see you. When is your next appointment? :dust:

bizzibii - great bump pic! Good luck at your scan! :hugs:

I forgot what else I read, so please forgive me for not catching everyone. :flower:

Happy Mothers a Day, ladies!!!


----------



## bizzibii

Plex - Hi , Are u staring ur third ivf soon ?

Postal - congrats on your maternity leave, not only you deserve it , you NEED it 

Dovkav - I had my first scan at 6w3d and we saw both heartbeats ( one baby was measuring 6w1d). My doc said even if we did not see anything it would not be a concern as it was early anyway, I don't think you can hear it with a stethoscope . Try getting a doppler . 

Disney and Chicka - I so envy you . You are almost at the end now.


----------



## flagirlie7

Happy mommy day! It's my first ever! Babies are fine, she's kicking the heck out of me, he's more laid back. Still driving and working, some days are easier than others. Next doc Tuesday!


----------



## mizuno

ugh, I just wrote this really long post and the website crashed... 
So, anyway, this is bascially what it said:

postal - awesome that you go on maternity already! I wish I could...

dovkav - as the others said, get a doppler if you need to hear your baby's heart beat, but I think it;s still too early for that - I just had a doc's appointment at 15 weeks and it was the first time they used a doppler to hear the heartbeat.

bizzi - your bump is awesome. 

Plex - nice of you to pop in. How are you doing? 

and I'm sure there was more in there, but I just can't retype everything :)

AFM - I'm still feeling sick every 2-3 days, and still feeling very blah. But, I think I felt my baby move! I noticed that just before I go to bed and about an hour after I eat I feel something like ticking or like I have a worm low in my abdomen, just above my pubic bone. I've heard it described as bubbling, but this is not what I'm feeling - it's more scratchy than bubbly. I know it's not gas, as I've been dealing with that for a while :) This is lower and much more subtle and last only a second or so. Am I crazy or could this really be it? When did you first feel your baby move?


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, it sounds like movement to me. It's different for every one. 
Afm my movements are very strong. They kick now. They push, they punch each other when the cameras are on. .. lol. The big news is they are both BOYS!!! That's what we wanted. 
Thanks everyone for the maternity leave well wishes. My Braxton hicks started yesterday. Yeah.. smh... 
I will send Meagan your hellos, she is having a transfer in the morning. I won't go in to details, but I'm sure she will want to tell everyone here if she gets her wish. She is such a wonderful woman and she deserves a lo so much. So everyone please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> AFM - I'm still feeling sick every 2-3 days, and still feeling very blah. But, I think I felt my baby move! I noticed that just before I go to bed and about an hour after I eat I feel something like ticking or like I have a worm low in my abdomen, just above my pubic bone. I've heard it described as bubbling, but this is not what I'm feeling - it's more scratchy than bubbly. I know it's not gas, as I've been dealing with that for a while :) This is lower and much more subtle and last only a second or so. Am I crazy or could this really be it? When did you first feel your baby move?

Sounds like movements to me. :thumbup: I swear I felt LO moving a little bit (very faintly) during my 15th week. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Mizuno, it sounds like movement to me. It's different for every one.
> Afm my movements are very strong. They kick now. They push, they punch each other when the cameras are on. .. lol. The big news is they are both BOYS!!! That's what we wanted.
> Thanks everyone for the maternity leave well wishes. My Braxton hicks started yesterday. Yeah.. smh...
> I will send Meagan your hellos, she is having a transfer in the morning. I won't go in to details, but I'm sure she will want to tell everyone here if she gets her wish. She is such a wonderful woman and she deserves a lo so much. So everyone please keep her in your thoughts.

Congrats on the boys! :happydance:

Please sent Megan my best. :dust: for a successful transfer!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on the BOYS Postal! Hoping the BH's lighten up for you.

:dust: Lots of good thoughts for Meagan!


----------



## mizuno

congrats on the boys postal!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Postal congrats on the boys!!!
Sorry ive been mia but I was fired from my job after continued issues with my pregnancy. Im starting to feel better about it....and excited that im currently 16 wks!
Fingers crossed for megan!!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Serenyx - when I went for my 20 week scan, the ultrasound tech asked what I had eaten before my appointment. I couldn't see the screen from my position, but she and my DH said that LO was moving a lot. I remember having half a pb&j sandwich before that appointment.

I had some more orange juice this morning before our scan and she was moving a bit :) 

Hope you are doing ok :flower:



mizuno said:


> AFM - I'm still feeling sick every 2-3 days, and still feeling very blah. But, I think I felt my baby move! I noticed that just before I go to bed and about an hour after I eat I feel something like ticking or like I have a worm low in my abdomen, just above my pubic bone. I've heard it described as bubbling, but this is not what I'm feeling - it's more scratchy than bubbly. I know it's not gas, as I've been dealing with that for a while :) This is lower and much more subtle and last only a second or so. Am I crazy or could this really be it? When did you first feel your baby move?

I was sick until almost 20 weeks, I hope yours subsides soon!

I couldn't feel ours move until just over 20 weeks (and I don't even have an anterior placenta :dohh: ). I had occasions before that where I thought it could be bubba moving but I wasn't definite.



PostalMom said:


> Afm my movements are very strong. They kick now. They push, they punch each other when the cameras are on. .. lol. The big news is they are both BOYS!!! That's what we wanted.

Congratulations on your twin boys Postal :flower:



Lucinda7981 said:


> Sorry ive been mia but I was fired from my job after continued issues with my pregnancy. Im starting to feel better about it....and excited that im currently 16 wks!

Are they allowed to do that?? I am sorry to hear you have lost your job but glad you are feeling better :flower:

As for me, well I had my 25 week scan this morning :flower: I was a bit nervous but as I do feel her most days now that has reassured me (it's when she goes quiet for couple of days that I start to worry :dohh: ).

Bubba was fine and most measurements looked good. The one measurement that was low was to do with the blood flow through the placenta and whilst the consultant said he would have been happier if it was within the 5th - 95th percentiles, he would rather it was low than high :shrug: He didn't seem too concerned anyway, so we aren't due to see him or have another scan for 4 weeks now. I do have my GTT test in a couple of weeks though.

Typically though Bubba has decided to go breech :haha: I hope she turns again before the next scan.

I hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey all! Doing well here, just popping in... Had 28-week scan yesterday, babies are right on track, actually moved up from low 40% to upper 50%, I must be feeding them well :) even with GD. I am up like 28 lbs now. 

I started feeling tiny kicks at 22 weeks, but there's no doubt now! They will get stronger as weeks go by, no worries! I have been suffering from insomnia, coupled with suffocation and stuffiness in my nose... Some pelvic pressure, not so much pain yet. Back, as usual. And BH, of course, but they either got less frequent or I just don't pain attention anymore? But other than that, welcome thrid tri, can't believe it. I am getting anxious as weeks pass, and we decided on C-section with DH... Doc is fine.


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie, Congrats on third tri!! Your pregnancy sounds over all pretty smooth.
Mizuno how are you holding up? I hope your feeling well. 
Megan says hello, and may or may not possibly be lurking. . Her transfer went well. 2 embies made it. So let's send her tons of baby dust! ! I'm hoping that she will be our newest twin addition!!
I'm pretty sore most of the time. I feel like the dimples in my lower back are separating. Braxton hicks have started I think mainly because of stress.


----------



## dovkav123

serenyx, if your baby is growing fine, nothing to worry about. Please follow up and keep an eye on your placenta.

Megan, sending you tons of :dust:

Postal mom, cute two boys! Super!

I hope everybody else feeling good.

I am 7 weeks today. My own calculations. Next week we'll have our first u/s and we'll know my due date.
Yesterday I had my 3rd beta and it was really good 63649 miu/ml.

So far I have 4 symptoms and I am not complaining. Love being pregnant.
1. Fatigue
2. Afternoon -evening nausea(stop and go).
3. Sensitive smell. Cooking food or face cream.... 
4. My boops hurt.

3days ago my weight was 59kg,
my hight is 173cm, 
my waist was 81cm

Grow baby grow.
Wish you all the same!


----------



## Plex

:hi: 

Congratulations Postal on ur twin boys!!! xx

Im really sorry ive not been on here much, just lurking mainly but im trying to catch up with all ur posts and keep myself updated with your progress xxx

im just waiting to ov then ill be having that test for nk cell levels then ill start my next cycle :happydance: xxx


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal it's so funny that you're having two boys as the majority of the babies in my October bump group are having boys. The total count currently is 18 boys and 5 girls.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lucinda7981 said:


> Postal congrats on the boys!!!
> Sorry ive been mia but I was fired from my job after continued issues with my pregnancy. Im starting to feel better about it....and excited that im currently 16 wks!
> Fingers crossed for megan!!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your job. :hugs: Congrats on reaching 16 weeks!! :thumbup:



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - when I went for my 20 week scan, the ultrasound tech asked what I had eaten before my appointment. I couldn't see the screen from my position, but she and my DH said that LO was moving a lot. I remember having half a pb&j sandwich before that appointment.
> 
> I had some more orange juice this morning before our scan and she was moving a bit :)
> 
> Hope you are doing ok :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, well I had my 25 week scan this morning :flower: I was a bit nervous but as I do feel her most days now that has reassured me (it's when she goes quiet for couple of days that I start to worry :dohh: ).
> 
> Bubba was fine and most measurements looked good. The one measurement that was low was to do with the blood flow through the placenta and whilst the consultant said he would have been happier if it was within the 5th - 95th percentiles, he would rather it was low than high :shrug: He didn't seem too concerned anyway, so we aren't due to see him or have another scan for 4 weeks now. I do have my GTT test in a couple of weeks though.
> 
> Typically though Bubba has decided to go breech :haha: I hope she turns again before the next scan.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear you got to see her move a bit. It sounds like your LO is doing well. I hope your doctor keeps an eye on your placenta and that everything continues to go smoothly. :hugs: You've still got lots of time for Bubba to turn.



flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all! Doing well here, just popping in... Had 28-week scan yesterday, babies are right on track, actually moved up from low 40% to upper 50%, I must be feeding them well :) even with GD. I am up like 28 lbs now.
> 
> I started feeling tiny kicks at 22 weeks, but there's no doubt now! They will get stronger as weeks go by, no worries! I have been suffering from insomnia, coupled with suffocation and stuffiness in my nose... Some pelvic pressure, not so much pain yet. Back, as usual. And BH, of course, but they either got less frequent or I just don't pain attention anymore? But other than that, welcome thrid tri, can't believe it. I am getting anxious as weeks pass, and we decided on C-section with DH... Doc is fine.

Great news about the babies! I've got back pain nasal stuffiness, too (allergies are awful this year, and I'm not taking any medication). :happydance: for getting to the third trimester! Your getting closer to meeting your wonderful babies. :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Flagirlie, Congrats on third tri!! Your pregnancy sounds over all pretty smooth.
> Mizuno how are you holding up? I hope your feeling well.
> Megan says hello, and may or may not possibly be lurking. . Her transfer went well. 2 embies made it. So let's send her tons of baby dust! ! I'm hoping that she will be our newest twin addition!!
> I'm pretty sore most of the time. I feel like the dimples in my lower back are separating. Braxton hicks have started I think mainly because of stress.

I felt BH one time so far -- at 3:00am a few nights ago. I'm sure that the are happening at other times, but I'm just not noticing it. How is maternity leave treating you? :flower:



dovkav123 said:


> I am 7 weeks today. My own calculations. Next week we'll have our first u/s and we'll know my due date.
> Yesterday I had my 3rd beta and it was really good 63649 miu/ml.
> 
> So far I have 4 symptoms and I am not complaining. Love being pregnant.
> 1. Fatigue
> 2. Afternoon -evening nausea(stop and go).
> 3. Sensitive smell. Cooking food or face cream....
> 4. My boops hurt.
> 
> 3days ago my weight was 59kg,
> my hight is 173cm,
> my waist was 81cm
> 
> Grow baby grow.
> Wish you all the same!

I'm excited about your scan! That's a great list of symptoms. :thumbup: Take it easy!


Megan - I'm pulling for you! :dust: for success and sticky beans!! :hugs:


AFM - I had my latest doctor appointment on Tuesday. LO is reportedly head down, and my bump is measuring right on track. I got my whooping cough vaccine / tetanus shot and cannot lift my arm very high without feeling some minor pain, but I expect that that will go away after a couple of days. Back pain is the norm these days, especially later in the day. LO is still allowing me to sleep pretty well at night, so that's good. 

Take care everyone!


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, it's boring at times. However I have so much going on with trying to get the paperwork for my benefits filled out, trying to get permits for the new house done and that's a horrible stressful mess. Just as they say. . When it rains , it pours. I'm trying to rest as much as I can. I had another scan today. Dr said the babies are very healthy. I think he's trying not to say chubby. Lol I've gained 10 lbs


----------



## mizuno

great to see everyone doing well.

Lucinda - sorry about your job. I didn't think they can do that though...

Serenyx - try not to worry about the placenta (but make sure they keep an eye on it). I'm sure your doc would have said it if there was anything to worry about.

postal - I understand being under pressure from all sides. Try to relax and not let things bother you.

dovkav - good luck with the scan next week! It will be amazing to finally see your baby.

megan - good luck girl! I hope you join us soon!

AFM - a bit of drama today. I woke up with my uterus hard as a rock. I thought that maybe after I had a shower it will let up, but it just became more sporadic - on and off. Then it stopped, but my uterus felt a bit tender and I was getting a lot of pulling pains. So as I was in teh neighbourhood I stopped by my doc's office and asked if I could see a nurse (doc wasn't there). But the secretary said to go the emergency room. Apparently, every time there is tightness in the uterus you should go the ER. This freaked me out a bit. So off I went to the ER, luckily the wait wasn't too long. Long story short, everything looks good, not sure what caused the pains but my cervix looks good and the baby is super active (that was the bonus of going to the ER - got to see my baby again :)). So they sent me home and I'm on bed rest for the rest of the day. I felt like a total paranoid freak for going to the ER for light cramping, but the ER doc said that it's a good thing to check it out and to come back if it happens again. Anyway, just a note for all you ladies, do get things checked out if you feel like something is wrong - don't worry about looking paranoid (I know, it's silly, but I really thought they would kick me out of the ER for being a hypochondriac). I still have this weird pain in my uterus, but nothing I can do about it now, just hope it goes away by tomorrow.


----------



## dovkav123

mizuno, I am so sorry for your scare. I hope you'll feel better.
Thank you so much for telling your experience and urging us to go to ER.
I have a strong tolerance to pain and I know I would wait and suffer for hours....
Girls! You know your gender, most of you!
I found some interesting info about it.

This is interesting article. It is about conceiving with IVF - boys and ICSI -girls.

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-11419466

I hope are taking lots of great vitamins.
I also take zincgluconate, cos this one reduces chances of strechmarks and cravings.
Please eat more fish and inroduce in your diet flaxseed, nut oils and lecithin granules. Those are great for the baby's brain developing.

How about chinese gender prediction? Have you tried that.
It tells me I'll conceive a girl :cloud9:
Have fun!
https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - wow, that is scary - glad you got checked out and everything is ok. And bonus for seeing your baby!!!!! I went to the doctors once for really bad cramps and they too assured me not to feel bad - that is exactly what they are there for :flower:

Dovkav - Chinese gender prediction told me girl. I also did ICSI. And I'm having a girl! 

Disney - we are so close!!!! Glad your girl is head down :thumbup: and yay for sleeping!
Do you have your car seat installed and hospital bag packed yet?? 
Mine is still frank breech :cry: I'm trying acupuncture on Monday to see if that gets her to flip. I'll let everyone know how it goes!
I have started organizing what I'm putting in my bag, but that's it. And I'm getting a new car soon (just waiting on it to be delivered) so I haven't installed the seat yet... Hopefully within the next few weeks!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mizuno - I hope that the cramping has stopped and that everything is feeling good today. It's definitely good to get checked just in case. :hugs:

Dovkav - We did 2 cycles of IVF with ICSI, which (after PGS testing) we know produced 4 normal embryos -- 3 girls and one boy. :winkwink:

Chickadeedee - I know - crazy, huh?! I haven't started packing my hospital bag yet, but it will probably start making a list of things to pack and/or buy this weekend. We haven't installed the car seat yet, either. I'm thinking maybe at 35 or 36 weeks. I hope your LO starts to change positions soon! When you go for acupuncture, ask about moxibustion (moxa). I've read that it's supposed to help turn the baby (though I didn't care for the smell when my acupuncturist had me doing it before and after our embryo transfer). Have you figured out an outfit to bring the baby home in yet?

My feet are starting to swell a bit now. Even my _flip flops_ are feeling a bit tight. :dohh: Back pain is a daily annoyance these days (especially at night), but I'm feeling pretty good otherwise.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - yes - doing the moxa with the acupuncture!!! And then I get some extra to take home in case I need it? 
My app says between 35-37 weeks to get the car seat in - so we've got a little time ;-)
I have two outfits for her to come home in - one that is size NB and another that is 0-3 mos just in case she is big!

I'm so glad it's not just me with the giant feet!!!!! My flip flops are tight too! Not sure how I'm going to make it another 5 weeks!!! Just go barefoot I guess! I've been trying to put my feet up as much as possible but sometimes it just isn't feasible. And drinking more water - I guess that is supposed to flush some if the fluid out. But gah!!!! I already per so much with the water I currently drink - I'm having trouble making myself drink more...


----------



## Disneyfan88

The place I go to for acupuncture gives away the moxa sticks for home use. I was told to get a candle to use to light the end because it takes about a minute or so to get it going. I used tea light candles and lit it with one of those long giant bic lighters. I also did it in the laundry room so that I could run the fan. 

I went for acupuncture last Monday and was asked if I wanted to lay on my side. I figured I'd be ok on my back for the 30 minutes or so, but my back was killing me the whole time. If you get a choice, and if your position doesn't impact your goal of getting the baby to move, go with a side position. 

I try to elevate my feet as much as possible, too. Some days are harder to do it than others. I read that wrapping your feet in cabbage can help reduce swelling. :haha: :shrug:


----------



## Chickadeedee

I can just see myself, burning moxa sticks, hanging upside down from the couch, all while having my feet wrapped in cabbage leaves... My poor husband is going to think I lost my mind!! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> I can just see myself, burning moxa sticks, hanging upside down from the couch, all while having my feet wrapped in cabbage leaves... My poor husband is going to think I lost my mind!! :haha:

Haha -- too funny! :haha:

I found the cabbage link. Lol

My feet aren't even close to being as bad as this lady's was.

https://callmequirky.com/tag/cabbage-leaves-for-swelling/


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> serenyx, if your baby is growing fine, nothing to worry about. Please follow up and keep an eye on your placenta.

Yes she seems to be doing fine, so they just need to keep an eye on the placenta. I am back in a couple of weeks for my glucose test :)



> I am 7 weeks today. My own calculations. Next week we'll have our first u/s and we'll know my due date.
> Yesterday I had my 3rd beta and it was really good 63649 miu/ml.

That is a nice high beta so you should definitely see quite a bit on the US :) Good luck for your scan this week :flower:



Plex said:


> im just waiting to ov then ill be having that test for nk cell levels then ill start my next cycle :happydance: xxx

I hope you ov soon Plex! Keeping my fingers crossed that this will be your cycle :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm glad to hear you got to see her move a bit. It sounds like your LO is doing well. I hope your doctor keeps an eye on your placenta and that everything continues to go smoothly. :hugs: You've still got lots of time for Bubba to turn.

I can definitely feel the kicks down low now! It can be a bit painful when she kicks my cervix. She was head down at 21 weeks and flipped at some point after this so i'm hopeful she will go head down again at some point. Although I was reading up on it and apparently having a fundal placenta can encourage a breech position. 



> AFM - I had my latest doctor appointment on Tuesday. LO is reportedly head down, and my bump is measuring right on track. I got my whooping cough vaccine / tetanus shot and cannot lift my arm very high without feeling some minor pain, but I expect that that will go away after a couple of days. Back pain is the norm these days, especially later in the day. LO is still allowing me to sleep pretty well at night, so that's good.
> 
> Take care everyone!

I need to decide whether to have the vaccine or not - i'm still a bit undecided. I do need to have my anti-D at 28 weeks though.

Glad she is letting you sleep at night - you will need all the rest you can before she arrives :) I can't believe you and Chickadee are already 34 weeks! Only another 3 and you will be considered full term!



mizuno said:


> Serenyx - try not to worry about the placenta (but make sure they keep an eye on it). I'm sure your doc would have said it if there was anything to worry about.

Yes, he did say he would have been happier if it was within the range rather than outside it, but since he didn't seem overly concerned that is fine.



> AFM - a bit of drama today. I woke up with my uterus hard as a rock. I thought that maybe after I had a shower it will let up, but it just became more sporadic - on and off. Then it stopped, but my uterus felt a bit tender and I was getting a lot of pulling pains. So as I was in teh neighbourhood I stopped by my doc's office and asked if I could see a nurse (doc wasn't there). But the secretary said to go the emergency room. Apparently, every time there is tightness in the uterus you should go the ER. This freaked me out a bit. So off I went to the ER, luckily the wait wasn't too long. Long story short, everything looks good, not sure what caused the pains but my cervix looks good and the baby is super active (that was the bonus of going to the ER - got to see my baby again :)). So they sent me home and I'm on bed rest for the rest of the day. I felt like a total paranoid freak for going to the ER for light cramping, but the ER doc said that it's a good thing to check it out and to come back if it happens again. Anyway, just a note for all you ladies, do get things checked out if you feel like something is wrong - don't worry about looking paranoid (I know, it's silly, but I really thought they would kick me out of the ER for being a hypochondriac). I still have this weird pain in my uterus, but nothing I can do about it now, just hope it goes away by tomorrow.

Could it be Braxton Hicks? Although it seems a little early? You did the right thing getting checked out :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> Girls! You know your gender, most of you!
> I found some interesting info about it.
> 
> This is interesting article. It is about conceiving with IVF - boys and ICSI -girls.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-11419466
> 
> How about chinese gender prediction? Have you tried that.
> It tells me I'll conceive a girl :cloud9:
> Have fun!
> https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start

Interesting link - although the stats didn't work for us :haha:

I just tried the chinese gender predictor and it was correct :)



Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - we are so close!!!! Glad your girl is head down :thumbup: and yay for sleeping!
> Do you have your car seat installed and hospital bag packed yet??
> Mine is still frank breech :cry: I'm trying acupuncture on Monday to see if that gets her to flip. I'll let everyone know how it goes!
> I have started organizing what I'm putting in my bag, but that's it. And I'm getting a new car soon (just waiting on it to be delivered) so I haven't installed the seat yet... Hopefully within the next few weeks!

I still can't believe how close you two are - all this talk about hospital bags and car seats - the time really seems to have flown by!

I hope you do manage to get her to flip - let us know how your acupuncture session goes :flower:



Disneyfan88 said:


> ... Have you figured out an outfit to bring the baby home in yet?

What size outfits are people going for? I have never know the weight prediction to be terribly accurate so not sure whether to go for tiny baby, newborn or 0-3 :dohh: I did see the cutest vest the other day though - I resisted the temptation to buy it :dohh:



> My feet are starting to swell a bit now. Even my _flip flops_ are feeling a bit tight. :dohh: Back pain is a daily annoyance these days (especially at night), but I'm feeling pretty good otherwise.

Keep your feet up as much as you can, not long to go!



Chickadeedee said:


> I can just see myself, burning moxa sticks, hanging upside down from the couch, all while having my feet wrapped in cabbage leaves... My poor husband is going to think I lost my mind!! :haha:

ROFL :haha:


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, I get the tightness in my uterus every morning. After orgasm and when under stress. Also when baby a decides to ball up. I'm glad you got it checked. There's so much that we worry about after going thru so much to get our bfps.
Chickadee, try swimming. Floating Sometimes gets enough pressure off to allow lo to flip.


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, I had ICSI and I'm having twin boys. Those numbers seem so close that I dont see the relevance of the study result. But oh well. Lol. Its a good theory.


----------



## AryaStark

Hello ladies... for those that know me, this is Megan. 

Postalmom conveyed everyone's wishes, and I was very touched with all the support. I just had to come by and say thank you myself, it means heaps! And I'm also happy to see everyone's progressing well and the pregnancies are on track! For those BFP announcements I might have missed, congratulations and all the prayers and best wishes for a safe and normal pregnancy!!

AFM-
I'm going through the is it / isn't it of the 2WW! And oh it is agonizing! If it wasn't for PostalMom i'd have lost that last bit of sanity I had, lol.

2 embies were transferred on May 14th... Actually we had 3 frozen embies left but one didn't survive the thaw. Out of the remaining two, one had hatched out completely and the RE was very excited about that one. He said its already out and ready to attach soon as we put it in. The other was in its shell, but also a 6-day old blastocyst.

Symptomwise - I did have some pinkish discharge from the night of the transfer and the next day so I am really really hoping that the hatchling did attach. Hard to tell though, the hormones are high dose and my body thinks its pregnant because of all the extra progesterone its getting. Cramping, sore boobs, constipation, glowing face, fatigue, constipation, indigestion... i have every one of those, but they're all inconclusive, lol. I'll start POAS tomorrow, which will be day 6 after 6day transfer, so sounds about right. I know its probably too early, especially if its a singleton, but I can't wait, lol. Beta is on Friday the 23rd. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Megan! I'm so glad you're here!! :hugs: Congrats on your transfer, and best of luck with the symptom spotting! I have everything crossed that you will get your BFP this time around! :dust: I got my BFP 6dp5dt, so you never know! :winkwink:


AFM - My feet are super puffy today (well, compared to in the past). I don't think I have any shoes that will fit me when I go into the office tomorrow (I've been working from home where shoes are not required). :dohh::nope:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Megan and fingers crossed for BFP ;)


----------



## dovkav123

Megan, all those symptoms are so promising they sound so good I hope and pray they will turn to BFP. 

I have my first ultrasound tomorrow. It is a scariest page in all IVF journey. This is it! 
I'll ask my dr. to use a transabdominal us cos I don't want any gel in my vagina and chances of infection. I hope we'll get a good view. 
The only reason I am doing this us to know if it's a viable pregnancy, my only goal is to know if he is implanted in the right spot. 

I did gain some fat on my belly, my pants got tight so I put them away for next year. 
I am afraid to go back to my exercise routine, I only walk. I am afraid to orgasm. Am I paranoid? Help!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Megan!! Welcome :hugs: and loads of good luck to you!!!

Dovkav - they may not be able to see much using an abdominal us at this point :wacko: I had MANY vaginal us and never had a problem with infection... Trust your doctors they know what they are doing....

As far as being paranoid - yes, you are - BUT it is perfectly normal!! :hugs: We are all paranoid!!! You certainly can exercise - I would recommend doing what you can while you can!!! I actually ran a bit, walked, swam, used the elliptical, and rode the stationary bike. Now that I'm so big (and tired!!) I mostly just walk.....

The same with sex!!! Trust me!!! Enjoy it while you physically can... I always got cramps after having an orgasm and that is totally normal. As long as your doctor says you are cleared for sex DO IT!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mizuno

hi Megan! Good luck! 6 days post transfer is a good time to start testing :)

disney - wrapping your feet cabbage! that's hilarious! who comes up with this stuff? Acupuncture and moxibustion I do believe in, though it didn't help me conceive. My acupuncturist really explained the benefits and the theory behind it in Western terms. Being a scientist myself, that really helped me tune in to what he was doing a why. 

dovkav - I tried the chinese gender predictor but I got confused as to what the conception date is for me: ER, which was last year, ET which was 4 months ago? Anyway, it was still fun even if I got several different answers. Regarding your u/s, I think they have to do a transvaginal - it's too early to see it with a transabdominal. Really don't worry about it hurting you or the baby. I had several since I got pregnant and it was always fine. If you don't want them to use the gel you can just ask them. At my ivf clinic they put the gel inside the condom and then do it "dry" (which is not pleasant btw). And as for infections, I wouldn't worry. I never got it from transvag u/s, but I did have several yeast infections (tmi, sorry) in the last few months and the treatment is safe. 

AFM - nothing new. I can really feel the baby move around now, which is awesome.


----------



## bizzibii

Megan - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you !!!:hugs: :dust:

Dovkav - I also don't think they will do the abdominal scan. When I had my 10w app she tried and could not see much ( so I had the transvag . one) However on my 12W scan the little ones were perfectly visible via tummy one. 

To all the other laddies. HELLO, and hope you are all good.

I got the results from my screening test and the numbers are good ( 1:5000 for DS, 1:4000 for TS and 1:4900 for the other ones ) 

Apart from that I am waiting for my next app in couple of weeks. Have been feeling strange for the last few days. Pulling pains in my tummy, some aches. Read its normal. is it ?


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav you should be safe having an orgasm by now. I was very paranoid. My first couple actually were uncomfortable for me when they ended because I was stretching and growing so fast with twins. I did some research and what I came up with is that it is healthy and good for you and baby. It gets the blood flowing. Yes it gives like a mini contraction. But the blood flow is wonderful for your uterus. As long as your cervix is closed and it should be by now I really wouldn't worry. Hope that helps. Oh and the need to do the transvaginal to see anything. Don't worry sweetie. It's ok. It's all clean stuff. 
Bizzibii, oh the joy of twins. .. lol.. I constantly have pains. At 12 weeks you can expect it to get worse. Some are low some will wrap from your spine around your sides to the front. Feel free to message me for any concerns. We can swap messenger info so we can call or chat too. I'm on maternity leave now and try to do as little as possible.


----------



## AryaStark

Okay, so I tested this morning. 

It didn't show anything so I figured, no harm done its too early anyway. But after 5 minutes, I stared and saw a very faint second line. At one glance you'd say nothing's there but if you look without blinking for a couple of seconds you can see the second line there. DH didn't believe it at first and he must have checked it 5 times himself (I almost jumped on him to tell him, he was still asleep, lol) and he also compared it with a fresh, unused test to see if a line was visible on a fresh one too if you looked hard. When he found the fresh one was stark ivory white, and no lines visible no matter how hard you looked, he believed me. 

So ofcourse, it has to get darker, and be confirmed via Beta on Friday. And I will be testing tomorrow as well, and I'll try and post a picture of that test on here. 

If it gets darker tomorrow, we're on, because this was an FET cycle so there is no trigger in my system, and they didnt let me ovulate, so HCG has no business being detected at all right now. Can this be real? Gosh I'm afraid to hope!!!

PS: Thank you everyone for all that babydust! It helped!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Megan that's awesome; my first test was a squinter which def got darker. Can't wait to hear your progress ;)


----------



## Serenyx

mizuno said:


> AFM - nothing new. I can really feel the baby move around now, which is awesome.

Ah it's a great feeling isn't it :flower:



bizzibii said:


> Apart from that I am waiting for my next app in couple of weeks. Have been feeling strange for the last few days. Pulling pains in my tummy, some aches. Read its normal. is it ?

Yes, everything is stretching to accommodate the baby so you will feel some pulling pains. Congratulations on your great test results!



dovkav123 said:


> I have my first ultrasound tomorrow. It is a scariest page in all IVF journey. This is it!
> I'll ask my dr. to use a transabdominal us cos I don't want any gel in my vagina and chances of infection. I hope we'll get a good view.
> 
> I am afraid to go back to my exercise routine, I only walk. I am afraid to orgasm. Am I paranoid? Help!

Good luck tomorrow! I had a transvaginal scan at 6+5 and again at 8+5 as they wouldn't have been able to see much on a transabdominal scan. It shouldn't give you an infection though.

I think we are all a little paranoid given the lengths we had to go to in order to get to this stage! Walking is actually very good anyway, I do about an hour a day (not including walking around at work).

Oh I just realised I am down into double digits :D 99 days to go!


----------



## flagirlie7

Omg, Megan, welcome and good luck! So glad to see ya.

I had my mini office baby shower today, it was fun and perfect. After all my shopping and this, there isn't much left to get. But I am dragging my feet to install car seats and pack a hospital bag. I feel huge, uncomfortable and tired.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Megan - dying to know if you tested today?? Xoxo


----------



## AryaStark

Sorry chickadeedee honey I was so tired all day at work today... Didn't get around to posting an update...

Yesterday's test was a squinter that was just barely visible if you looked really hard at a certain angle. I checked again in the evening yesterday and it had gotten darker than the morning, such that it was visible now, though still faint.

I did test today, it was still faint, but it got to the same level as yesterday's test fairly quickly, like in 5 minutes or so. It hasn't darkened like yesterday's test and its hard tell them both apart unless you know which is which... so I am staying optimistic based on the idea that it did develop sooner than the previous one.

I have one more unused test left so I'll be using it tomorrow... hopefully the 3rd one fares better than first two, lol. I called the RE today and spoke to the nurse, I wanted to ask if any of the meds they had given me could result in a false positive... she said no, we haven't introduced hcg in your body at all, so none of the meds could be responsible. And she was like why are you being so impatient, we'll know for sure on Friday anyway... I told her that's right, but I can't wait!!! And she said, believe me, I know what you mean. She said not to worry about it being faint because its only Day 7 so far. 

I wish we could skip Thursday and go directly to Friday!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - that sounds so promising!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## AryaStark

Well, I'm not sure if this is something to worry about or its just me being impatient - I just tested and sure enough the line came up in about 5 minutes, but it doesn't seem darker than the previous two though... 

I AM grateful it hasn't gone lighter or disappeared, but I'm getting annoyed that it won't get darker. I set it down next to the previous two and now all three look almost identical... the progression over 3 days isn't evident yet. They look like they were all done the same day. Today is Day 8 part transfer, is it still too early?


----------



## Chickadeedee

I personally feel that everyone's tests are different. I got a negative at 6dp5dt. Disney got a positive. I feel my embaby just attached late. I didn't test again until well after my positive beta, just so I would have the experience of having one positive test in my life - and even then I don't seem to remember it being super dark.. 

Are you using FRER? Or a Wondfo?

I wish we could FF to Friday for you too!!!!!


----------



## AryaStark

I'm using the First Response tests, the 6 days early ones.

DH checked it and told me they all look the same to him. Its not dark, but its undeniably there. I am worried its an ectopic or chemical... Oh Lord, I hope not. We'll know tomorrow I guess. The good thing is, they usually have the results in 30-45 minutes, and I can wait there for the results if I want, so I'm considering doing that tomorrow morning.

PS - We just tried a different way of comparing the tests. I removed the Day 2 test and compared Day 1 and Day 3 and although its very slight, Day 3 does seem a teensy bit darker than Day 1. Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me, lol...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Megan...I have everything crossed for you <3 It sounds promising to me <3


----------



## mizuno

megan, don't worry about the test not getting darker. I had the exact same response on the internet cheapies - on the subsequent days it just got dark faster, not necessarily darker. It took about 3 days for the test to actually get darker, then another 3 days for it to get darker again. HCG doubles every 48 to 72 hrs, so if you think about it, when you saw your first positive, it was possibly just over 10 ug. That means that after 2-3 days it will be only 20, which is still really low. These tests are not meant to be quantitative. You can always try the one that tells you how many weeks along you are. And I loved seeing the word 'pregnant' on there :)


----------



## AryaStark

Thanks everyone, I'm so nervous! I have this fluttering heartbeat, like a butterflies in the tummy sensation, and my heart is beating faster since last night, even when I am at rest. I read that the increased blood flow causes that, but it could be just anxiety about the beta tomorrow. 

Its agonizing... One minute I'm wondering, could it really be? and the next, its like,, naaah... 

The POAS was supposed to ease my mind, lol. 

I just hope tomorrow's beta confirms it... 3 tests and the 2nd and 3rd had a line in 5 minutes, so I should be optimistic right?


----------



## mizuno

megan, definitely be optimistic! I think it sounds very promising!
I have to say though, that I didn't dare get excited until I saw the baby at the 8 week u/s. Even now, with my belly growing, I sometimes still wonder if I'm pregnant or just fat :) I think when it takes so long to get pregnant, we are very cautious to get excited, but I think it's pretty normal. I do get jealous of my friend (who's also pregnant at the moment with her second), when she told everyone at 5 weeks, she's so excited and planning for everything and here I am, still in disbelief and still too scared to tell people about it :)


----------



## dovkav123

My dr. was cold and weird. It was our first meeting since she did am ET. She didn't congatulate us...
On Wednesday I was 8w2d, December 29th is his birthday. My baby was 16mm perfectly nicely growing in my uterus. my dr. saw a heart. However, I am keep looking at the video, I can't see it.
I asked my dr. to do a transabdomnal u/s she told me no, we use transvaginal, you won't see much. I told her I only want to see if it's not ectopic. So she went for it.
And now listen to this.
6 weeks ago she told me to take aspirin and progesterone till 12 weeks.
She'll take care of me till 12 weeks.

Yesterday everything has changed suddenly.
New dr. orders;
1. Start getting off the progesterone today reduce one pill each week. So it mean by week 11 I'll be not taking it anymore. She doesn't see the reason to continue cos my progesterone is good. 28-32 Of course cos I am taking it. I'll make sure to continue till 12 weeks cos placenta starts producing it's own hormone.

2. Stop aspirin now cos I don't have any diagnosis of blood clot disorder. I told her I am afraid to stop now. I might have circulation problems cold hands and feet.. Will asprin hurt the baby? Dr. just shaked her shoulders. I might get a second opinion, I really want to continue till 12 weeks.

3. Find a gynecologyst in this area. I take care of you till I find an embryo in the uterus.
She dischared me that day.
I asked if she can recommend a gyn., she told me she can not tell me where not to go. 

She gave me a paper that we need to fill out when baby arrives. They need a statistics for her clinic.

*mizuno,* you are right. I am soooo relaxed now cos I saw my healthy baby and from now on I can procceed with my life like before with orgasm, exercise and a smile on my face!

Megan, I cross my fingers and toes for you today. All the best I wish!:dust:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Megan - today is your day!!!!! Thinking of you!!!

Dovkav - I stopped progesterone at 8 weeks - cold turkey - both the RE AND the OBGyN agreed on that. I also graduated from the clinic to the regular OB after my 7 week ultrasound. 
Do you have any friends in the area that can recommend an OB? Who did you see prior to the RE?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck Megan!! :dust:

Dovkav - I stopped the baby aspirin when I got my BFP under the direction of my doctor. I was having weird bruising running down my right leg, and she felt the baby aspirin was no longer needed and could be contributing to the puzzling leg issue. I stopped all of my meds including progesterone at 10 weeks (cold turkey). That's standard practice at my RE's office. Good luck with finding a new doctor, and congrats once again!. :hugs:


----------



## AryaStark

Well ladies, I have news, I don't know how to interpret it - the RE calls it a low positive - its only 5.7. 

There are two possibilities - one is that it was a late implanter, and the second that it attached but I miscarried early on. Right now noone knows which one is true... 

The only thing to do at the moment is wait and watch - second beta is on Tuesday, so the numbers then will tell the story. if it rises, there is hope. if not, then i have to try again.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Megan - thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Megan , big hugs sweetie. You are such a strong woman. 

Dovkav , I'm so glad your feeling better and your bean is doing well. 
Mizuno, you are right behind me. Your definitely pregnant. start enjoying it.!! This is what you have been waiting for. Enjoy your dream come true! 

Afm, I just ordered my free breast pump. I chose the Hygiene Enjoye . I hope I made a good choice. The reviews were really good. It was between that and the medella. I'm. Just excited to have that done. Also maybe tmi. But. . My libido came back a few weeks after sipping the progesterone, and with my big bump I haven't been feeling very sexy. However, today dh looked at me and said, I never thought I'd say this but there's something very sexy about seeing me pregnant. I felt so good. !! My body is no longer my own for sure. That was such a great compliment. Oh another note. .. my twin nieces born at 26 weeks. . Chloe came home 2 days ago and is doing awesome. Amelia needed another blood transfusion and is running 2.5 weeks behind chloe. So we are hoping she won't be in the hospital


----------



## Disneyfan88

AryaStark said:


> Well ladies, I have news, I don't know how to interpret it - the RE calls it a low positive - its only 5.7.
> 
> There are two possibilities - one is that it was a late implanter, and the second that it attached but I miscarried early on. Right now noone knows which one is true...
> 
> The only thing to do at the moment is wait and watch - second beta is on Tuesday, so the numbers then will tell the story. if it rises, there is hope. if not, then i have to try again.

Megan - you have always been so strong. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Afm, I just ordered my free breast pump. I chose the Hygiene Enjoye . I hope I made a good choice. The reviews were really good. It was between that and the medella. I'm. Just excited to have that done. Also maybe tmi. But. . My libido came back a few weeks after sipping the progesterone, and with my big bump I haven't been feeling very sexy. However, today dh looked at me and said, I never thought I'd say this but there's something very sexy about seeing me pregnant. I felt so good. !! My body is no longer my own for sure. That was such a great compliment. Oh another note. .. my twin nieces born at 26 weeks. . Chloe came home 2 days ago and is doing awesome. Amelia needed another blood transfusion and is running 2.5 weeks behind chloe. So we are hoping she won't be in the hospital

Congrats in ordering your free breast pump. I can't order mine until I'm 30 days away from my due date, so still a few more days away. It's great when our DHs say things that make us feel good about ourselves. :thumbup: I'm glad to hear that Chloe got to go home. I hope that Amelia gets to go home soon, too!! :hugs:

AFM - BH contractions have finally found me. Between those and LO constantly stretching (and pushing her little foot out against my side), my belly is feeling ultra stretched these days. I had a doctor appointment yesterday, and LO is still head down, so I'm happy about that. We still have lots to do to get the house in order before she arrives. I've started washing some of the baby's stuff, but I need to reorganize her nursery (there are gifts and clothes everywhere) and get my hospital bag together. Hopefully I have time to get everything in order.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - we are going away for the weekend and as soon as we are back I am going to pack my hospital bag!!!! I'm also anxious to get my car seat installed, but I'm STILL waiting for my new car to come in so UGH!!! It's a race now - which will be born first - the baby or the car!?!?!

So I went to the chiropractor yesterday - someone who knows the Webster Technique - to see if an adjustment will help my girl turn head down,.. He sId my pelvis is out of line, so my ligaments on one side are "guarding" (aka tight). So we are hoping that by getting my pelvis in line the ligaments will loosen and she will have room to turn. It wasn't that uncomfortable, but it WAS $160!!! This is after I have already spent $100 on acupuncture that didn't work. 
Who knows if this will work.... I have a appt scheduled for Tuesday and another on Thursday. My ultrasound is Thurs morning so I'm hoping!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Oh my achy feet! ! They feel bruised. And like my arches want to flatten. Hoping today they won't swell like yesterday. I didn't think I wad going to make it out of Walmart. Next time I will use a electric cart. Some days now my grout on the tile hurts to step on. Any one else?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - we are going away for the weekend and as soon as we are back I am going to pack my hospital bag!!!! I'm also anxious to get my car seat installed, but I'm STILL waiting for my new car to come in so UGH!!! It's a race now - which will be born first - the baby or the cat!?!?!
> 
> So I went to the chiropractor yesterday - someone who knows the Webster Technique - to see if an adjustment will help my girl turn head down,.. He sId my pelvis is out of line, so my ligaments on one side are "guarding" (aka tight). So we are hoping that by getting my pelvis in line the ligaments will loosen and she will have room to turn. It wasn't that uncomfortable, but it WAS $160!!! This is after I have already spent $100 on acupuncture that didn't work.
> Who knows if this will work.... I have a appt scheduled for Tuesday and another on Thursday. My ultrasound is Thurs morning so I'm hoping!!!!

I hope you're having a nice babymoon! :thumbup: I've been washing LO's things this weekend and getting her nursery in order. DH isn't helping with that, so I have him working on other parts of the house. He's barbecuing ribs for dinner tonight yummy! I'm hoping to get most of my hospital bag squared away today, and we want to install the car seat bases in both cars sometime today if we have time.

I'm praying that your LO flips for you (and that mine stays head down)! :hugs: :dust:



PostalMom said:


> Oh my achy feet! ! They feel bruised. And like my arches want to flatten. Hoping today they won't swell like yesterday. I didn't think I wad going to make it out of Walmart. Next time I will use a electric cart. Some days now my grout on the tile hurts to step on. Any one else?

I've had that feeling for months. It seems worse when I first get out of bed. Wearing shoes is supposed to help, but I don't my shoes too well, so I've been going barefoot when I'm indoors. I hope your feet feel better soon ! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Happy Memorial Day, everyone! Thank you to everyone who has served our wonderful country and to those who have given their lives for our freedom! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Just got home from visiting all of the graves! Super emotional this year - Thank You Baby hormones!!


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> 6 weeks ago she told me to take aspirin and progesterone till 12 weeks.
> She'll take care of me till 12 weeks.
> 
> Yesterday everything has changed suddenly.
> New dr. orders;
> 1. Start getting off the progesterone today reduce one pill each week. So it mean by week 11 I'll be not taking it anymore. She doesn't see the reason to continue cos my progesterone is good. 28-32 Of course cos I am taking it. I'll make sure to continue till 12 weeks cos placenta starts producing it's own hormone.
> 
> 2. Stop aspirin now cos I don't have any diagnosis of blood clot disorder. I told her I am afraid to stop now. I might have circulation problems cold hands and feet.. Will asprin hurt the baby? Dr. just shaked her shoulders. I might get a second opinion, I really want to continue till 12 weeks.
> 
> 3. Find a gynecologyst in this area. I take care of you till I find an embryo in the uterus.
> She dischared me that day.
> I asked if she can recommend a gyn., she told me she can not tell me where not to go.

That is great news Dovkav! So glad your embryo is nice and snug and in the right place! Grow little one :happydance:

I think the advice varies, I did stay on progesterone until just over 12 weeks but know of others who came off at 10 weeks :)

Our IVF clinic also signed us off after they had confirmed a viable embryo was located in the right place (for us this took 2 scans but only because they couldn't see very well at my first scan - mine was transvaginal but I have a retroverted uterus so they wouldn't sign me off the first time as they couldn't get all the information they needed. We were signed off after our second scan at 8+5 though and then had to go under our consultant).

I am on aspirin until birth but if you don't have any clotting issues then you are probably fine to stop when your doctor advises :)



AryaStark said:


> Well ladies, I have news, I don't know how to interpret it - the RE calls it a low positive - its only 5.7.
> 
> There are two possibilities - one is that it was a late implanter, and the second that it attached but I miscarried early on. Right now noone knows which one is true...
> 
> The only thing to do at the moment is wait and watch - second beta is on Tuesday, so the numbers then will tell the story. if it rises, there is hope. if not, then i have to try again.

How did it go today? I hope you got some good news :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> AFM - BH contractions have finally found me. Between those and LO constantly stretching (and pushing her little foot out against my side), my belly is feeling ultra stretched these days. I had a doctor appointment yesterday, and LO is still head down, so I'm happy about that. We still have lots to do to get the house in order before she arrives. I've started washing some of the baby's stuff, but I need to reorganize her nursery (there are gifts and clothes everywhere) and get my hospital bag together. Hopefully I have time to get everything in order.

It's only about a month now until your due date! Where has the time gone! I hope you manage to get everything organised in time :flower:



Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - we are going away for the weekend and as soon as we are back I am going to pack my hospital bag!!!! I'm also anxious to get my car seat installed, but I'm STILL waiting for my new car to come in so UGH!!! It's a race now - which will be born first - the baby or the car!?!?!
> 
> So I went to the chiropractor yesterday - someone who knows the Webster Technique - to see if an adjustment will help my girl turn head down,.. He sId my pelvis is out of line, so my ligaments on one side are "guarding" (aka tight). So we are hoping that by getting my pelvis in line the ligaments will loosen and she will have room to turn. It wasn't that uncomfortable, but it WAS $160!!! This is after I have already spent $100 on acupuncture that didn't work.
> Who knows if this will work.... I have a appt scheduled for Tuesday and another on Thursday. My ultrasound is Thurs morning so I'm hoping!!!!

I need to get a new car too, but hopefully a house is coming first - I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to move again whilst pregnant - it is so stressful :dohh:

I hope you manage to turn your LO naturally, wishing you all the best for your appt on Thurs!

AFM - I caved in a bought a couple of little outfits. I have had my eye on one for a while (it's only a romper suit) but it had sold out online so when I popped into the store on Sunday to again look at prams I saw they had one left so bought it :blush:


----------



## AryaStark

Serenyx, today's test showed the HCG down to 0. Its a clear BFN. What I had was most probably a chemical pregnancy, which was picked up only because I tested early. If I'd waited for the beta and not tested at home, I'd never have known.

I expected that to happen today, because I had tested at home over the weekend and the lines got lighter and lighter until the last one where there was no second line. So I knew my hcg levels were falling.

I've already discussed the next cycle with the RE, which will have to be a fresh one, since we have no more frozen embies left. Also, I remembered an incident from childhood that I had blocked out from memory - I'd got accidentally poisoned from food I'd eaten from a street cart, by arsenic. Now, apparently Arsenic is a suspected reproductive toxin as it directly affects enzymes needed for DNA repair and that could be the reason for poor egg quality. And there's nothing you can do about all these years later. 

I can't believe I never remembered it! I guess the disappointment of getting a BFP turn into a BFN probably broke whatever mental barrier I'd created to make myself forget about it... it just came rushing back to me...

But better late than never... I informed the RE about what I'd remembered and he's asked me to start HGH and Royal Jelly to improve egg quality for the fresh cycle. Whatever little benefit...

And we are now waiting for AF to come, CD21 will be the autoimmune tests for both DH and me, my endometrial biopsy, testing sugar levels, and then, based on those results, RE will determine my protocol for the fresh cycle. Until then, I am back to working out, a low carb diet and undoing the weight gain from this cycle.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Megan :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you xoxo


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I can't wait til morning. I'm seeing the high risk perinatal dr. So i get to see my 2 sons. That's so weird saying that. Lol.


----------



## Serenyx

AryaStark said:


> Serenyx, today's test showed the HCG down to 0. Its a clear BFN. What I had was most probably a chemical pregnancy, which was picked up only because I tested early. If I'd waited for the beta and not tested at home, I'd never have known.
> 
> I expected that to happen today, because I had tested at home over the weekend and the lines got lighter and lighter until the last one where there was no second line. So I knew my hcg levels were falling.

I am sorry to hear this :hugs: it sounds as though you have a good plan for moving forward though and I wish you all the best with your next cycle.


----------



## mizuno

oh, megan, I'm sorry... :hugs:
hang in there! Good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Been awake since 5 am - baby has the hiccups and I can't sleep through them!!! Cute, but kinda annoying :sleep:

Postalmom - when is your specialist appt? 

Ultrasound day for me today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Chickadeedee said:


> Been awake since 5 am - baby has the hiccups and I can't sleep through them!!! Cute, but kinda annoying :sleep:
> 
> Ultrasound day for me today!!! :happydance:

Oh that is cute! I wish I had that reason for waking up at 5am - sadly mine is just insomnia!

Hope your ultrasound goes well :) Only 4 weeks left for you :o In one more week you will be considered full term :happydance:

I had my GD test this morning, glad I managed to keep the drink down, not a pleasant breakfast but at least it is done now - hopefully i'll pass :)

I had my midwife appt yesterday but they forgot to order my anti-D so I now have to go back again next week for my jab :dohh:

Bubba's movement has been a bit sluggish over the last couple of days but the midwife didn't seem too concerned, might have been to do with the huge kick she gave the doppler when the midwife tried to find her heartbeat :haha:


----------



## PostalMom

Chickadee, I had my perinatal yesterday. It was so cute. Double checked to make sure they are boys. Definitely. They did some 3d and 2d. We were looking at one baby and a foot came over and into the picture. I was hearing the jaws theme song. Lol. I guess the other baby wanted attention too. Baby A is 11 oz Baby B is 10 oz. The measurement of one foot was an inch long. How cute! Can you imagine a foot that's perfect with all its little bones and toes just 1 inch. ? Baby B is extremely active. He doesn't sit still. I think he thought the sonogram thing was his new toy. The 3d images weren't really for us but I was allowed to photograph the screen when she was done. I think the 2d look better. The 3d makes them look like aliens. I'll try to post if it will let me .oh they also said my triple market came back 1 in 2800 odds for downs. Dr said that's great. So I'm very happy. I went to my cardiologist for an echo today on me, tomorrow I go to get my halter to wear for 24 hours to see my heart palpitations. Monday I go to my obgyn for another long sonogram. Yeah. And in a month I go back to the perinatal for echoes on the babies. They said that a new study shows higher rates of cardiac problems in ivf babies. So I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## PostalMom

Pics
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-29 18.48.52.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0









2014-05-29 18.48.13.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









20140528_105112-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chickadeedee

Postal - awwww they are so cute! Being high risk sometimes has it's perks - more ultrasounds!!!
They told me the 3d ones ARE scary until the babies put on some fat :haha: 
Not that it matters in my case - I've had weekly ultrasounds for a while now (monthly my ENTIRE pregnancy!) and I haven't actually seen my LO's face in forever!!! She is so stubborn!!! She either has her hands AND feet in front of it, or she's buried in my placenta, or she won't turn her head around!!!!
Yesterday's ultrasound showed she is still breech - head and feet up, butt down and she has her face turned towards my spine -- so no pictures. Again.
She is estimated at 6 lbs 8 oz!!!!! Which is crazy!!!! A lot of babies are that when they are born!!!!! I'm still amazed that I'm actually going to have a real, live, healthy baby in as little as a month - sooner if we do a c section !!! :cloud9:


----------



## bizzibii

Megan- I am so sorry:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Postal - lovely pictures

Chic- Less than a month ? that is so amazing, I am well jealous :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx - Any news on your GD test? 

PostalMom - Adorable babies! :thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> Postal - awwww they are so cute! Being high risk sometimes has it's perks - more ultrasounds!!!
> They told me the 3d ones ARE scary until the babies put on some fat :haha:
> Not that it matters in my case - I've had weekly ultrasounds for a while now (monthly my ENTIRE pregnancy!) and I haven't actually seen my LO's face in forever!!! She is so stubborn!!! She either has her hands AND feet in front of it, or she's buried in my placenta, or she won't turn her head around!!!!
> Yesterday's ultrasound showed she is still breech - head and feet up, butt down and she has her face turned towards my spine -- so no pictures. Again.
> She is estimated at 6 lbs 8 oz!!!!! Which is crazy!!!! A lot of babies are that when they are born!!!!! I'm still amazed that I'm actually going to have a real, live, healthy baby in as little as a month - sooner if we do a c section !!! :cloud9:

That's awesome that you get to see your little girl so often. Last time I saw mine was at 19.5 weeks. I hope your LO turns soon. Less than 4 weeks until the babies are here!!


AFM - I landed myself in L&D yesterday evening. :dohh: I was getting an excessive amount of BHs yesterday afternoon, and though my doctor was out of the office, the other OB ordered me to go in for monitoring. I was getting contractions every 5 minutes or so, but they were not painful. My cervix is still high and closed, so the doctor at the hospital wasn't too concerned and let me go after an hour of monitoring. I had my regular doctor visit today, and my doctor said it's unlikely that I will deliver any time soon, so that's good. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, wild. I've been in your shoes before. It's scary. But your right around the corner. Stay relaxed and try to enjoy the last few weeks of feeling lo inside of you. You will miss it. 
Chickadee you too! Wow. I can't believe she is still breech. Have you tried swimming? She may just be strong willed. Lol. She sounds like she will be a big baby. 
My heart monitor halter is so itchy. I'm itchy enough without the 7 leads sick all over my chest. I get to take it off shot 10:40 am tomorrow. I can't wait. Now if I can manage to sleep. My stress levels keep getting high. It Brings on the BHs. No fun. Trying to not get too worked up. Megan does me a world of good. She's good at making me smile. It's so great that we've all been able to be there for each other and that done of us find real connections Even outside of here. I am so great full for knowing all of you.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, PostalMom! :hugs: I hope you are able to relax and sleep well tonight!


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Serenyx - Any news on your GD test?

No not yet, I assume I will get the results when I see the midwife this week for my Anti-D injection. Hopefully all is ok and they would have called me if there was an issue :shrug: 

DH finally got to feel her kick the other day - a magical moment :cloud9:



> AFM - I landed myself in L&D yesterday evening. :dohh: I was getting an excessive amount of BHs yesterday afternoon, and though my doctor was out of the office, the other OB ordered me to go in for monitoring. I was getting contractions every 5 minutes or so, but they were not painful. My cervix is still high and closed, so the doctor at the hospital wasn't too concerned and let me go after an hour of monitoring. I had my regular doctor visit today, and my doctor said it's unlikely that I will deliver any time soon, so that's good. :thumbup:

That's good news! It must have been a bit worrying having so many contractions but it sounds as though she is happy to stay put for a little while longer yet :flower:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - that's scary!!!!! But nice to have that reassurance that she ' staying put for a spell!

Postal - I feel that way about having this group too - so terrific to have people that understand our level of crazy!

I'm just so tired all the time. And hungry. Gah! All I want is junk too!
I'm trying so hard to be healthy.... 

I installed my car seat today!!!!! And packed 80% of my hospital bag!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Megan I'm so sorry....hugs :)


----------



## PostalMom

Well so far emery thing looks great. I will be doing weekly cervical checks for a while though. Just to make sure


----------



## Chickadeedee

How is everyone holding up??

The doctor booked my c-section for June 19th!!! Exactly 2 weeks! Im in shock that it is so close..... I'm still thinking my little stinker might surprise us all and flip head down before then..... I have another ultrasound today so we'll see! I haven't felt any large movements though and the doctor said that I would most definetly feel it...

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## mizuno

OMG chickadeedee, that's so soon! You must be so excited! 

So do you have the name picked out yet? You don't have to tell us what it is - I know that's very private - I'm just wondering what people do - do you pick a name and have some back ups in case the name doesn't "fit" the baby? 
I am going to find out the sex of the baby tomorrow, so I'm starting to think about names now :)


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mizuno - honestly - I would totally share with you all if I did have a name!!!! DH and I JUST started the discussion last night, believe it or not!! Crazy!!!!!! :dohh:

Yay for finding out what your LO is tomorrow!!! Any guesses so far??? I was certain I was having a boy!! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Well so far emery thing looks great. I will be doing weekly cervical checks for a while though. Just to make sure

I'm glad that everything looks great! :thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> How is everyone holding up??
> 
> The doctor booked my c-section for June 19th!!! Exactly 2 weeks! Im in shock that it is so close..... I'm still thinking my little stinker might surprise us all and flip head down before then..... I have another ultrasound today so we'll see! I haven't felt any large movements though and the doctor said that I would most definetly feel it...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Happy 37 weeks Chickadeedee!! How exciting that you have that booked! :happydance: Fingers crossed that she'll still flip over before then! :dust: Are you going to try for a vaginal birth if she does flip?



mizuno said:


> OMG chickadeedee, that's so soon! You must be so excited!
> 
> So do you have the name picked out yet? You don't have to tell us what it is - I know that's very private - I'm just wondering what people do - do you pick a name and have some back ups in case the name doesn't "fit" the baby?
> I am going to find out the sex of the baby tomorrow, so I'm starting to think about names now :)

How exciting that you are finding out the gender tomorrow! Do you "feel" like it's one or the other? We did genetic testing on our embryos, so we knew the gender before she was transferred. Our embryo was selected based on grade rather than gender, but we love her so much already. :cloud9: We've had our baby's full name picked out since before the transfer, and we've been referring to her by the name for so long now. We don't have any backup names planned. :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Mizuno - honestly - I would totally share with you all if I did have a name!!!! DH and I JUST started the discussion last night, believe it or not!! Crazy!!!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Yay for finding out what your LO is tomorrow!!! Any guesses so far??? I was certain I was having a boy!! :haha:

Any names in the running at this point? :baby:


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Deedee! At least you already know your LO s birthday 
Miz that s so great you are gonna find out the gender. To be honest I am still hesitating if I want to know the gender before birth lol! Although we have the names picked up already now!

Sorry gals for the MIA. I am so under water at work, just too much going on, which doesn't really go well with my fatigue and on going morning sickness (still throwing up quite often at almost 14 weeks). Got my NT 10 days ago and all good. Some close colleagues of my team know about my pregnancy but I am gonna tell my boss today - as he is in town not that often at all, I see him every 2 months and today it is the day to do this face to face before I am turning too big.

Just wish every one all the best and really hoping my nausea would go away soon...


----------



## mizuno

Well, I have this feeling it's girl, but I don't know what I'm basing it on. We (well, I) also have some names picked out, but we'll start the final "negotiations" once we find out the gender. Until today I was mostly excited about finding out the gender, now I'm starting to get nervous about the anatomy part of it. Fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck today, Mizuno! :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

It's a girl! I was right!!!

Oh, and everything else looks good, except they couldn't get a good look at the heart, so I have to go back in a few weeks. We tried everything to get the baby to turn around so they can see it, but she wouldn't. Anyway, it seems like everything is ok, ans this is just a formality.


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> It's a girl! I was right!!!
> 
> Oh, and everything else looks good, except they couldn't get a good look at the heart, so I have to go back in a few weeks. We tried everything to get the baby to turn around so they can see it, but she wouldn't. Anyway, it seems like everything is ok, ans this is just a formality.

Wonderful news!! Congratulations on your little princess!!! :happydance: Good luck with the name negotiations. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

Congratulations Mizuno! Lil girls are great


----------



## Serenyx

Chickadeedee said:


> The doctor booked my c-section for June 19th!!! Exactly 2 weeks! Im in shock that it is so close..... I'm still thinking my little stinker might surprise us all and flip head down before then..... I have another ultrasound today so we'll see! I haven't felt any large movements though and the doctor said that I would most definetly feel it...

:o That has come round so soon! I hope your LO does co-operate and go head down but if not at least you now have a date for when you will meet her :flower:



mizuno said:


> I'm just wondering what people do - do you pick a name and have some back ups in case the name doesn't "fit" the baby?
> I am going to find out the sex of the baby tomorrow, so I'm starting to think about names now :)

We will narrow it down to a few name choices and combinations but the final decision probably won't be made until she is here (unless we can agree on a name combination beforehand but I can't see that happening since my DH is fairly reluctant to commit to names). I did make a spreadsheet with all the names I liked and had him go through it and say yes, no or maybe so I do have a start :thumbup: My sister was the opposite, she chose her daughters name very early on and her OH loved it too - so the only thing they had to decide after the birth was middle names :) They ended up choosing one middle name each :haha:



Luciola said:


> Sorry gals for the MIA. I am so under water at work, just too much going on, which doesn't really go well with my fatigue and on going morning sickness (still throwing up quite often at almost 14 weeks). Got my NT 10 days ago and all good. Some close colleagues of my team know about my pregnancy but I am gonna tell my boss today - as he is in town not that often at all, I see him every 2 months and today it is the day to do this face to face before I am turning too big.
> 
> Just wish every one all the best and really hoping my nausea would go away soon...

If it's any consolation I was throwing up until 19.5 weeks :dohh: It eased off a bit before that but then came back.

Glad your NT results were good - try and relax a bit at work (easier said than done I know!).



mizuno said:


> It's a girl! I was right!!!
> 
> Oh, and everything else looks good, except they couldn't get a good look at the heart, so I have to go back in a few weeks. We tried everything to get the baby to turn around so they can see it, but she wouldn't. Anyway, it seems like everything is ok, ans this is just a formality.

Congratulations on your little girl :cloud9: Now you can start choosing a name :happydance:

I wouldn't worry too much about the fact you have to go back, I had to get up and walk around, roll over etc to get our LO to move into the right position and my sister had the same as you, her LO was being incredibly stubborn and they couldn't see all of her heart properly either so she had to go back for a second scan. All was fine though - just her daughter being stubborn :haha:

As for me, I finally caved in and ordered a pram today :blush: I still don't want to make many purchases yet but I know there is a waiting time for prams and time was running out. I ended up going for an I-Candy Peach Jogger and the place I bought it from did a half price car seat deal so I ordered a Maxi-Cosi Pebble at the same time :flower: I let OH choose the car seat colour as I chose the pram colour :blush:

I got a text back from my midwife saying that all my test results were normal, so I assume that included my GD test which is good news. I had my anti-D jab last week and have my next consultant appointment on Wednesday so we will get to see out LO again then :flower:


----------



## mizuno

Serenyx - Thanks for the reassurance! That's awesome that you are already buying stuff for the baby. I can't wait to start (but it's still too early - need to get the baby's room ready first).

Luciola - great news on the NT scan! I'm sure your boss will be excited for you (though generally in boss' minds, there is never a good time to take time off). 

Chickadeedee - good luck with your c-section! I hope you post some pics of your little girl.

AFM - DH and I are off to Italy this week! I'm a bit scared about flying pregnant, but I'm excited for our vacation. I come back at the end of the month, so I'll catch up on how everyone is doing then. Can't wait to see Chickadeedee's pics!


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies!
We came back from a 2 week vacation. 
I missed you so much and you were in my thoughts a lot!
We visited Boden See, Zurich see and Alps, Titisee and Lichtenstein. It was our second vacation ever! On the trip I had a little scare. I was walking down the hill and slipped on the rock and fell on my but. I was worried about the baby. I was thinking only possitive, the water surrounds him and he couldn't feel the bump, right?

I am feeling great! My nausea and fatigue was gone just before the trip. I have only one symptom: sore breasts and the pain is milder every day. I am so happy to hit 11 weeks, I'll be in a safer zone very soon. Then I'll quit my aspirin and I am slowly reducing my progesterone now.

My IVF bill came back and I have to pay for ICSI. It was never done. We have a letter from a dr who says "a natural cycle IVF was performed with an assited hatching". Not a word about ICSI. Is there is a mistake on the bill or I was not informed right?

My hubby's sperm dna results came back very good. Refernce range is <15, his number is 5. I beleave we had an implantation problem, aspirin and assited hatching did a trick!

I have a question. When did you stop sleeping on your tummy?
It will be the hardest change for me. I love this position!
Sending you best wishes!

Mizuno, congrats on little girl!

I am not going to find out the gender too, Luciola.


----------



## Luciola

My boss said congratulations ye! Before he gave me another several projects... Fine...

Definitely vacation seasons now! Hope you all have had /will have a good time. We are traveling soon too to France my half home town, so excited to show to hubby who s never been there before!

I have had so many scary episodes Dov, i think you baby is totally fine, if you don't have any bleeding. I literally have had too many running around trips for work as a pregnant woman and it was so tiring and not funny. Today I still am so worrying about bub everyday.


----------



## Serenyx

mizuno said:


> Serenyx - Thanks for the reassurance! That's awesome that you are already buying stuff for the baby. I can't wait to start (but it's still too early - need to get the baby's room ready first).

If I was to wait to until her room was finished I wouldn't have anything :haha: I must be mad but we have just had an offer on a house accepted so we are looking to move just before bubba is due :wacko:



> AFM - DH and I are off to Italy this week! I'm a bit scared about flying pregnant, but I'm excited for our vacation. I come back at the end of the month, so I'll catch up on how everyone is doing then. Can't wait to see Chickadeedee's pics!

Oh enjoy! Italy is lovely :flower: You will have a wonderful time :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> We came back from a 2 week vacation.
> I missed you so much and you were in my thoughts a lot!
> We visited Boden See, Zurich see and Alps, Titisee and Lichtenstein. It was our second vacation ever! On the trip I had a little scare. I was walking down the hill and slipped on the rock and fell on my but. I was worried about the baby. I was thinking only possitive, the water surrounds him and he couldn't feel the bump, right?

That sounds like a wonderful holiday! Very jealous of all you ladies who have been or are going away :haha:

I am fairly sure your LO is well cushioned in there - I slipped in the shower and bubba was fine :)



> I have a question. When did you stop sleeping on your tummy?
> It will be the hardest change for me. I love this position!
> Sending you best wishes!

I also was a big tummy sleeper but tried to condition myself fairly early on to sleep on my side. I do have one of those pregnancy pillows which does help.



Luciola said:


> My boss said congratulations ye! Before he gave me another several projects... Fine...
> 
> Definitely vacation seasons now! Hope you all have had /will have a good time. We are traveling soon too to France my half home town, so excited to show to hubby who s never been there before!

Another one who is going away :haha: I hope you have a lovely time :flower: That is good news about your boss :)

AFM - I had my 29 week scan today and everything seems to be going ok. Bubba has gone from the 75th percentile to just under the 50th but the consultant didn't seem to be concerned as she is still a good size for her gestation. I passed my GT test so I am still able to eat what I like :haha:

He brought up the question about what type of birth we want again today as he said time is ticking away. I either have to have an ELCS at 39 weeks or I can opt for a vaginal birth (I get told off when I call it a natural birth - he was telling me that clexane, aspirin etc isn't natural and that I should call it vaginal :blush: ).

He did warn me of the dangers of induction so I have decided that I won't be going too much over and if LO does go overdue then I will be booked in for a section anyway. However if anything I think she might be early.

So many things to think about!

Hope you are all doing ok :flower:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. Just popping in to say hi. I'm 21 weeks today. .yeah!! Babies move so much. They flip position all the time. It's rather uncomfortable when they do that. My breast are now leaking some. Fun.. lol. Just Lil droplets. My BHS are still around bit my cervix looks great still. I FINALLY got my maternity disability aproved. What a pain that was. I bought a recliner today. So i am much more comfy during the day. I had bought the snoogle total body pillow. It was nice except for the head pillow was too thick and firm for me. I found a regular body pillow does the trick better. Any way. Thought I'd pop in before my battery dies. Hugs to all.


----------



## dovkav123

AFM - I had my 29 week scan today and everything seems to be going ok. Bubba has gone from the 75th percentile to just under the 50th but the consultant didn't seem to be concerned as she is still a good size for her gestation. I passed my GT test so I am still able to eat what I like :haha:

He brought up the question about what type of birth we want again today as he said time is ticking away. I either have to have an ELCS at 39 weeks or I can opt for a vaginal birth (I get told off when I call it a natural birth - he was telling me that clexane, aspirin etc isn't natural and that I should call it vaginal :blush: ).

He did warn me of the dangers of induction so I have decided that I won't be going too much over and if LO does go overdue then I will be booked in for a section anyway. However if anything I think she might be early.

So many things to think about!

Hope you are all doing ok :flower:[/QUOTE]

Congrats on 29weeks and GT test!

c-section has been around for years. Induction isn't and it could be a danger for a baby( blood pressure drop) and you'll may end up with a c-section anyway. Induction could produce very strong contractions, much stronger than a natural once. 
My RE told me about the danger of a vaginal birth in my situation. I have a bad eye sight. -9 each eye. Pushing could pop my eye nerve and I could become blind. My eye dr. will make the final decision.

I am very sad I may not be able to feel the pain and joy of a natural birth. My mom gave a birth to 3 children quickly, with only few pushes. I am sure I'll do the same, cos my body builed is similar to my mom's.

ON the other hand c-section is not that bad, I have an ugly scar from my appendix surgery, so having another one is not a big deal. Spinal anesthetic will be the scariest thing for a c-section to me. Dr. do it all the time, so I hope everything will be just fine.
In the end I'll do anything to be a healthy mommy and to have a healthy baby. Anything else it doesn't matter.


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> Congrats on 29weeks and GT test!
> 
> c-section has been around for years. Induction isn't and it could be a danger for a baby( blood pressure drop) and you'll may end up with a c-section anyway. Induction could produce very strong contractions, much stronger than a natural once.

Thanks :flower:

I think with the help of our consultant we have decided I won't be induced. Instead we will book an ELCS for when she is approx 41 weeks. If she comes before that naturally then that will be wonderful though. All the signs point to the fact she will arrive early rather than late but they want us to be prepared for every situation.



> My RE told me about the danger of a vaginal birth in my situation. I have a bad eye sight. -9 each eye. Pushing could pop my eye nerve and I could become blind. My eye dr. will make the final decision.
> 
> I am very sad I may not be able to feel the pain and joy of a natural birth. My mom gave a birth to 3 children quickly, with only few pushes. I am sure I'll do the same, cos my body builed is similar to my mom's.

Wow I had no idea that having bad eyesight possibly means you can't give birth naturally! I am sure your RE will choose the safest option for you x



> ON the other hand c-section is not that bad, I have an ugly scar from my appendix surgery, so having another one is not a big deal. Spinal anesthetic will be the scariest thing for a c-section to me. Dr. do it all the time, so I hope everything will be just fine.

Oh a scar is the least of my worries! What scares me more, like yourself, is the spinal anaesthetic! I have already said I do not want an epidural if I give birth vaginally. I am also a little concerned about the recovery time and whether they let you try again after a section (as we have a few frosties left).



> In the end I'll do anything to be a healthy mommy and to have a healthy baby. Anything else it doesn't matter.

Exactly! In the end I just want her here safe and sound so will let them choose the best way for that to happen :) I just don't think I want an early section if it is not necessary.


----------



## flagirlie7

hey, all, popping in for a second, quitting time at work! I am 32+3 today, kinda uncomfortable, but actually feeling better than in my 2nd tri!! No back or front pains anymore, some hemorrhoids (eek), but not too bad... Pressure is getting worse though, especially each time I get up from the chair, they weigh combined 7.5 lbs no wonder.

We are going to schedule CS around 38 weeks (7/22), since the boy is a tad bigger and flips up and down all the time. Plus I'm no fan of vaginal anyway... Yes, spinal block/epi scares me too, I am a freako when it comes to feeling my body parts! 

As far as eye sight, I heard it too, in Europe, but here in US no one ever had apparently. I have a bad eye sight too (-6 to -7). 

And yes, to have more excitement, we are in a process of buying a house, done with offer and inspection now just waiting on appraisal. Closing date can be anywhere from 7/11 (my agent thinks) and 7/28 (mortgage broker thinks). If it's that late, don't think we will be moving until August. Eeek. Wasn't really planned, just happened to be looking around and found a house...


----------



## dovkav123

I am 12 weeeeeeks! eeeek! In a month I gained 5cm on my waist and 1kg. It's not a baby yet, I think it's estrogen put on some soft fat on my tummy.
I have my first gyno appoinment on the 4th of July.

I did my hormone tests and they were high! I have reduced my progesterone from 3 to 2 a day 15 days ago.
My progesterone is 47, doubled since May.
My esrtrogen tripled 1700.
All the numbers are in a healthy range.
My hcg grew only 1500, now it's 64117. I was a bit suprised. But I read that is peaks by 8weeks and than drops down. Dr. doesn't measure hcg anymore, just goes by u/s.

girls, did your dr. checked your hcg? I think they do it for a down syndrome. If it's too high, it's no good.

Another tests I did were: Protein C and Protein S. They have to do with a blood clot disorder. If I am clear, I am getting off aspirin slowly this week.
I am a doctor for myself for now :flower:
I am having hormonal headaches, migraines for 3 days now. Magnesium helps. So far it's my only symptom.
ladies, how did you quit your progesterone?
Did you reduce one pill a week?
Thanks! 


flagirlie7,:happydance: for a maternity leave. Lots of to do before babies come! Congrats on buying a house!


postalmom, recliner and a body pillow hopefully will make you more comfy waiting for your babies to arrive!


----------



## flagirlie7

haha no maternity leave for me yet (at this point maybe starting a day before my scheduled C)... but then I will stay at home for solid 2 months.


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, congrats on making it to 12 weeks!! It seems to go by faster and faster for me. Hopefully that will continue as the pregnancy progresses. My progesterone was quit cold turkey. I think most ladies did as well. It shouldn't be a problem now. They didn't even check mine. They just said. . Ya, just finish what you have left and that's it. 
My recliner is helping tons. I think dh is enjoying the body pillow too. I keep waking up to him with his leg and arm around it. Lol. I envy flagirlie still working and possibly up to her c sec. There's no way I could do that. I hurt so bad over the weekend. Sometimes I can barely walk or stand up straight. My Dh days I moan and yelp thru the night which is keeping him up as well. I have found that when I do sleep, I sleep heavy. Other than my physical pain, I love feeling them move. I can see it now as well as can record it. I share all of it with Megan. It's so nice having her to share with. The babies are very strong and very active. I will remain on weekly cervical checks until further notice. That also means weekly u/s. I have already lost count of how many I have had.


----------



## Disneyfan88

38+ weeks and getting used to being on maternity leave (as of yesterday). I went in for my weekly checkup, and my cervix is still closed & LO still hasn't dropped yet. DH and I have reasons for wanting her to stay in until at least this weekend (though we're excited to welcome her whenever she's ready to come!). My doctor doesn't think she'll be coming any time soon. I surely hope I don't go over my due date, though! :wacko:

Chickadeedee - any luck with yours rotating? Your c-section date is coming up! Do you feel ready? :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hello!!! Sorry I've been so quiet :( just sitting and waiting!
No news here - as of Thursday she was still breech and weighing 7 lbs 7 oz!!! So c section is on for Thursday! I'll be 39 weeks exactly!
I'm nervous and excited!!! I don't think I'll ever be ready ;)

Disney - I hear you on wanting her to stay in as long as possible - Ive been terrified that I'll go into labor before Thurs and have to have an emergency csection! Also, I left a lot to be done for tomorrow in order to stay busy...

Dovkav - I only had 2 betas. I've never heard of high numbers being related to Downs. I had other blood tests for that.. 
And I quit my progesterone cold turkey at 8 weeks. Scary!!! But two different doctors assured me that by 8 weeks the progesterone was not going to name or break my pregnancy.

Postal - hope you're enjoying your maternity leave!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Hello!!! Sorry I've been so quiet :( just sitting and waiting!
> No news here - as of Thursday she was still breech and weighing 7 lbs 7 oz!!! So c section is on for Thursday! I'll be 39 weeks exactly!
> I'm nervous and excited!!! I don't think I'll ever be ready ;)
> 
> Disney - I hear you on wanting her to stay in as long as possible - Ive been terrified that I'll go into labor before Thurs and have to have an emergency csection! Also, I left a lot to be done for tomorrow in order to stay busy...

My doctor is guessing that mine is "definitely over 7 lbs - maybe 7.5" already!! :wacko: She's going exclusively off of feeling my bump, so I assume there's room for error. Most people tell me I'm "so small" or that I'm "all bump". We shall see!

Are they going to check her position one more time before proceeding with the csection? Good luck if we don't get a chance to check in with each other before she arrives!! :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, chickadee, I'm so freaking excited for you both! ! Make sure you get a final bump pictures! 
Afm I asked them to measure my Fundal height today. I measured 31. So that puts me at roughly 31 weeks singleton size. I'll be 22 weeks tomorrow. So I'm measuring 9 weeks bigger. Lol. I know I feel it.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Disney, chickadee, I'm so freaking excited for you both! ! Make sure you get a final bump pictures!
> Afm I asked them to measure my Fundal height today. I measured 31. So that puts me at roughly 31 weeks singleton size. I'll be 22 weeks tomorrow. So I'm measuring 9 weeks bigger. Lol. I know I feel it.

Thanks! We take weekly bump pics every Friday. I already told DH that I want to take final ones when I go into labor (whether it's at home or at the hospital). I'm also going to do one with a tape measure so that we know my final measurement. :winkwink: My doc measured me today, and I'm measuring 39 weeks. She says that it's ALL BABY. Lol :haha:

I can't believe you're 22 weeks already! I hope you're feeling better these days and that the Florida heat isn't too unbearable for you! :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Heee, the only reason I still work is because i'm sitting in the office with A/C (although that's kinda disputable, I always feel hot, not sure who's failing here me or AC). And I have been feeling ok to drive and sit all day, unlike my second tri, when all I was thinking about was my back pain etc. Kinda went away :)
Counting down work days though, 22 including today... Definitely taking off 7/21 at the latest! Will ask my doc about the exact date for C-section, they said 38 weeks at the latest (7/22) but might be earlier, depending on the weekly BPP sonos they will start next week...


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - I was wondering if this thread is for anyone who has an IVF pregnancy or if its for ladis that are later on in their pregnancies. I'm 16w5d so still quite early.


----------



## PostalMom

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - I was wondering if this thread is for anyone who has an IVF pregnancy or if its for ladis that are later on in their pregnancies. I'm 16w5d so still quite early.

Hello, and welcome! You are very much welcome here. We don't judge we just support, whether your still going thru ivf or got your bfp. No matter what the stage is. We've been there or are still there. I'm 22 weeks with twin boys. It's been a little quiet here lately but if you just keep talking it helps get things going again. The ladies that are close to their due dates were at my stage when I got my bfp. Lol. There's a few of us that went thru ivf back to back and we all came from an ivf thread. We needed a place to go for our bfps and didn't want any one to ever feel excluded. So chat away. We are here for you.


----------



## Serenyx

It all goes quiet for a while and then there is a hive of activity :D



flagirlie7 said:


> hey, all, popping in for a second, quitting time at work! I am 32+3 today, kinda uncomfortable, but actually feeling better than in my 2nd tri!! No back or front pains anymore, some hemorrhoids (eek), but not too bad... Pressure is getting worse though, especially each time I get up from the chair, they weigh combined 7.5 lbs no wonder.

Glad to hear that you are feeling better :hugs: I am finding the heat a bit uncomfortable and it's only June! I still have all of July and August to get through yet :dohh: I currently have a fan on at night pointing straight at me or else I get too hot - poor DH must be freezing :blush:



> We are going to schedule CS around 38 weeks (7/22), since the boy is a tad bigger and flips up and down all the time. Plus I'm no fan of vaginal anyway... Yes, spinal block/epi scares me too, I am a freako when it comes to feeling my body parts!

It must be a relief knowing exactly when you will have them - only just over a month to go! That must have come round really fast!



> And yes, to have more excitement, we are in a process of buying a house, done with offer and inspection now just waiting on appraisal. Closing date can be anywhere from 7/11 (my agent thinks) and 7/28 (mortgage broker thinks). If it's that late, don't think we will be moving until August. Eeek. Wasn't really planned, just happened to be looking around and found a house...

What is it with us crazy ladies and moving in the later stages of pregnancy :haha: We have had an offer accepted on a house and have provisionally sold ours so just waiting on all the searches and surveys now - just need to hope that everything comes back ok :flower:



dovkav123 said:


> I am 12 weeeeeeks! eeeek! In a month I gained 5cm on my waist and 1kg. It's not a baby yet, I think it's estrogen put on some soft fat on my tummy.
> 
> ladies, how did you quit your progesterone?
> Did you reduce one pill a week?
> Thanks!

Congratualtions on reaching 12 weeks Dovkav :happydance:

Over here we don't get our HCG measured so I never know what mine was at all.

Personally I did reduce my progesterone from twice a day to once a day in the final week, before stopping completely. MY consultant did say that I could stop cold turkey at 12 weeks but since I had a few spare I decided to reduce slowly for an extra week (I did ask and he said that it was fine to do that, but unnecessary - however if it eased my mind then I could do it :blush:)



PostalMom said:


> The babies are very strong and very active. I will remain on weekly cervical checks until further notice. That also means weekly u/s. I have already lost count of how many I have had.

Glad to hear they are both doing well :flower: 



Disneyfan88 said:


> 38+ weeks and getting used to being on maternity leave (as of yesterday). I went in for my weekly checkup, and my cervix is still closed & LO still hasn't dropped yet. DH and I have reasons for wanting her to stay in until at least this weekend (though we're excited to welcome her whenever she's ready to come!). My doctor doesn't think she'll be coming any time soon. I surely hope I don't go over my due date, though! :wacko:

Oh I am glad to see that both you and Chick have posted! I thought you had both gone conspicuously quiet!

Congratulations on being on maternity leave, use the time to get your final preparations done before your LO arrives :) It is all so close now!



Chickadeedee said:


> Hello!!! Sorry I've been so quiet :( just sitting and waiting!
> No news here - as of Thursday she was still breech and weighing 7 lbs 7 oz!!! So c section is on for Thursday! I'll be 39 weeks exactly!
> I'm nervous and excited!!! I don't think I'll ever be ready ;)

Good luck for today! I can't wait to hear how it all goes, fingers crossed for a nice easy section and that you don't spend too long recovering afterwards :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Afm I asked them to measure my Fundal height today. I measured 31. So that puts me at roughly 31 weeks singleton size. I'll be 22 weeks tomorrow. So I'm measuring 9 weeks bigger. Lol. I know I feel it.

Lol - I measured in at 30.5 yesterday so I can take a look down and see how big you must be! Take it easy!



flagirlie7 said:


> Heee, the only reason I still work is because i'm sitting in the office with A/C (although that's kinda disputable, I always feel hot, not sure who's failing here me or AC). And I have been feeling ok to drive and sit all day, unlike my second tri, when all I was thinking about was my back pain etc. Kinda went away :)
> Counting down work days though, 22 including today... Definitely taking off 7/21 at the latest! Will ask my doc about the exact date for C-section, they said 38 weeks at the latest (7/22) but might be earlier, depending on the weekly BPP sonos they will start next week...

You are planning on working up until the day before your section?? Wow you are one brave lady! Technically my maternity leave won't start until my due date but I finish work on 18th July at 34+2 :flower: I am a teacher so that is the date we break up for the summer holidays and I am starting to get a little uncomfortable now. I really need to go and buy a fan for my office.



MishC said:


> Hey ladies - I was wondering if this thread is for anyone who has an IVF pregnancy or if its for ladis that are later on in their pregnancies. I'm 16w5d so still quite early.

It is a thread for everyone who has been through any form of IVF in order to get where we are today :flower: We have ladies ranging from 39 weeks (Chick and Disney) down to 12 weeks (Dovkav) and lots in between! Welcome aboard :flower:

AFM - I had my 30 week appointment with the midwife yesterday. I booked my whooping cough jab for when I am 32 weeks (after a lot of deliberation, i'm still not sure it is the right thing to do but I have already had my anti-D shot). All seems to be going ok but she thinks our LO has gone breech again, this LO can't make up her mind :haha:

I am feeling slightly more movement now - 04:30 the other morning! Although she did give me a bit of a scare the other day when I hardly felt her at all, I had to try all the tricks in the book (OJ, lying down, prodding, playing music etc) just to get a small bit of movement out of her but then she was back to normal the next day. How they like to worry us. I will only relax when she is here in my arms, but I am still reluctant to schedule an ELCS :blush:


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Heee, the only reason I still work is because i'm sitting in the office with A/C (although that's kinda disputable, I always feel hot, not sure who's failing here me or AC). And I have been feeling ok to drive and sit all day, unlike my second tri, when all I was thinking about was my back pain etc. Kinda went away :)
> Counting down work days though, 22 including today... Definitely taking off 7/21 at the latest! Will ask my doc about the exact date for C-section, they said 38 weeks at the latest (7/22) but might be earlier, depending on the weekly BPP sonos they will start next week...

My last week of work was last week. It got harder for me to focus on working as I got closer and closer to my last work day. I was totally counting down the days, too! :haha: It felt like I was counting down to the last day of school again. :winkwink: Good luck!



MishC said:


> Hey ladies - I was wondering if this thread is for anyone who has an IVF pregnancy or if its for ladis that are later on in their pregnancies. I'm 16w5d so still quite early.

Welcome aboard, and congratulations on your pregnancy! The ladies here are wonderful and are so supportive! :hugs:



Serenyx said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling better :hugs: I am finding the heat a bit uncomfortable and it's only June! I still have all of July and August to get through yet :dohh: I currently have a fan on at night pointing straight at me or else I get too hot - poor DH must be freezing :blush:
> 
> *I have a fan pointing at me at night, too. Poor DH is covered with blankets at night. *
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with us crazy ladies and moving in the later stages of pregnancy :haha: We have had an offer accepted on a house and have provisionally sold ours so just waiting on all the searches and surveys now - just need to hope that everything comes back ok :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *Oooh...that's great news. Good luck with everything!
> *
> 
> 
> Oh I am glad to see that both you and Chick have posted! I thought you had both gone conspicuously quiet!
> 
> Congratulations on being on maternity leave, use the time to get your final preparations done before your LO arrives :) It is all so close now!Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks!! I'm trying to get in some last minute relaxation before the big activity starts. DH and I would like her to stay put until Saturday for a couple of reasons. As long as I make it through today and tomorrow, I'm going to start working on the various "tricks" to help move things along (researching that is on my "to-do" list for today). My doctor said that my cervix was still tightly closed and baby was not engaged on Tuesday, and I might go to my due date or later. *
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I had my 30 week appointment with the midwife yesterday. I booked my whooping cough jab for when I am 32 weeks (after a lot of deliberation, i'm still not sure it is the right thing to do but I have already had my anti-D shot). All seems to be going ok but she thinks our LO has gone breech again, this LO can't make up her mind :haha:
> 
> I am feeling slightly more movement now - 04:30 the other morning! Although she did give me a bit of a scare the other day when I hardly felt her at all, I had to try all the tricks in the book (OJ, lying down, prodding, playing music etc) just to get a small bit of movement out of her but then she was back to normal the next day. How they like to worry us. I will only relax when she is here in my arms, but I am still reluctant to schedule an ELCS :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> *I got my whooping cough vaccine a little over a month or so ago. I had some minor soreness in my arm but no other side effects (I was expecting that, though, because the vaccine is technically a tetanus shot). Apparently there's now a whooping cough "epidemic" in California now.
> 
> I've been through those cycles of worrying, too. I wish I could say it gets better, but she gave me one yesterday.  I couldn't get her to respond to me yesterday morning until I got out of bed (early!) and drank some cold OJ. The days here are getting longer and longer, and with it being so bright before 6:00-7:00 am now, it's getting harder to stay asleep longer. *Click to expand...


----------



## flagirlie7

thanks, ladies. it's getting harder to focus also due to my little ones kicking me hard here at times! trying to work here, kiddos.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> thanks, ladies. it's getting harder to focus also due to my little ones kicking me hard here at times! trying to work here, kiddos.

Take it one day at a time. You're almost there! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I can't wait to hear from Chickadeedee! I wish her and LO the best today!!


----------



## dovkav123

Chickadeedee! The best day in your life! I am cheering for you!:loopy::wohoo::loopy:

I can't wait for my baby kicks, when should I expect to feel them?

RH blood. Have you ladies tested your and your hubby blood? 
My mom's and my dad's blood were both minus, but different groups. So the babies got dad's blood group and it was a conflict.


----------



## dovkav123

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - I was wondering if this thread is for anyone who has an IVF pregnancy or if its for ladis that are later on in their pregnancies. I'm 16w5d so still quite early.

Welcome:wave:
Congrats on your 16th week! I am sure your bump is growing hourly!
WE all have our miracle babies.
Why the specialists say that your baby girl was a miracle baby?


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> Chickadeedee! The best day in your life! I am cheering for you!:loopy::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> I can't wait for my baby kicks, when should I expect to feel them?
> 
> RH blood. Have you ladies tested your and your hubby blood?
> My mom's and my dad's blood were both minus, but different groups. So the babies got dad's blood group and it was a conflict.

When you feel your baby's kicks will depend on the location of your placenta. If I remember correctly, I started feeling little flutters in my 15th-16th week. The kicks were more obvious by 18 weeks, and I think DH was able to feel it a little bit a couple of weeks later. From what I can tell, I was feeling things rather "early". 

My blood type was tested (again) very early on. My blood type is positive. The doctors did not have DH get his blood type tested.


----------



## flagirlie7

I am A- and my hub is 0+ so I got a jab at 28 weeks (RhoGam), barely felt it... 

I did feel little flutters since like second u/s (8 weeks) but the real kicks not until 21+6 days... and even then was not 100% sure that's what it was, but i get stronger every week! They also say it starts later with first pregnancy (or when you notice), my girlie has anterior placenta and boy has a posterior one. Don't think that made any difference for me...


----------



## flagirlie7

Wish me luck, trying to get my bosses to approve me working from home for the last week or two (I will be 36 and 37 weeks), so I don't have to drive 45 min each way, which is risky and annoying as it is, plus if I go to labor by any chance, I can just grab my bad and have DH drive me, instead of having to go home, then back to hospital (not exactly aligned)...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck flagirlie!! :dust: My boss was really understanding about letting me work from home throughout the third trimester unless I had meetings. I stopped going in (meetings or not) midway through my 35th week, and I continued working through last Friday when I reached 38 weeks.


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, I Felt my first flutters by 10 weeks. The drs said it wasn't possible but I have always felt early. By 14 weeks I could feel flutters, thumps and bubble sensations.. by 16 weeks I could definitely feel kicks like good thumps. By 20 weeks my Dh and DdS could all feel the kicks and I was starting to see them moving as well. Now at 22+4 I can see my belly move and watch the kicks as well as play with them. It is startling at times when you are not expecting to get a big kick. My uterus is very sensitive in some places because I have a lot of contractions in some isolated parts of my uterus. My Dr saw it on my u/s. Then I get bh frequently too. I've been told to takes it easy,  stay off my feet, out of the sun and heat, rest, relax, stay hydrated. And if I have 6 bh or more in an hour to call the dr immediately. I've had 3 this hour so far.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> *I have a fan pointing at me at night, too. Poor DH is covered with blankets at night. *

Glad i'm not the only one :haha:



> *Oooh...that's great news. Good luck with everything!
> *

Thanks :flower: It's all gone a bit quiet at the moment so I hope that just means it is all ticking along nicely and that the solicitors are doing their jobs! Hopefully the survey on the house we want to buy will be carried out next week and I am just hoping it doesn't throw up any problems (the house was built in the 1870's :wacko: )



> *Thanks!! I'm trying to get in some last minute relaxation before the big activity starts. DH and I would like her to stay put until Saturday for a couple of reasons. As long as I make it through today and tomorrow, I'm going to start working on the various "tricks" to help move things along (researching that is on my "to-do" list for today). My doctor said that my cervix was still tightly closed and baby was not engaged on Tuesday, and I might go to my due date or later. *

You have less than a week now :happydance: No twinges or anything? Has she engaged yet? It's so exciting :hugs:



> *I got my whooping cough vaccine a little over a month or so ago. I had some minor soreness in my arm but no other side effects (I was expecting that, though, because the vaccine is technically a tetanus shot). Apparently there's now a whooping cough "epidemic" in California now.
> 
> I've been through those cycles of worrying, too. I wish I could say it gets better, but she gave me one yesterday.  I couldn't get her to respond to me yesterday morning until I got out of bed (early!) and drank some cold OJ. The days here are getting longer and longer, and with it being so bright before 6:00-7:00 am now, it's getting harder to stay asleep longer. *

Oh I know what you mean about it being so bright and waking earlier - I am now awake most days by 05:00, I sometimes manage to sleep in until 05:15 - 05:30 but that is rare. I do try and nap a bit in the evenings though else I get so tired at work :blush:



dovkav123 said:


> I can't wait for my baby kicks, when should I expect to feel them?

I didn't feel definite kicks until I was just over 20 weeks - I felt the odd sensation before that but nothing I would definitely say was the baby.



> RH blood. Have you ladies tested your and your hubby blood?
> My mom's and my dad's blood were both minus, but different groups. So the babies got dad's blood group and it was a conflict.

They tested my blood at my booking in appointment (8 weeks) however I already knew I was negative. They don't bother testing the partners blood over here, if the woman is negative then they offer them the Anti-D anyway. However we know that my husband is positive so I had my Anti-D shot a couple of weeks ago.



flagirlie7 said:


> Wish me luck, trying to get my bosses to approve me working from home for the last week or two (I will be 36 and 37 weeks), so I don't have to drive 45 min each way, which is risky and annoying as it is, plus if I go to labor by any chance, I can just grab my bad and have DH drive me, instead of having to go home, then back to hospital (not exactly aligned)...

Oh good luck with that! I hope your bosses do approve your request, that would make life so much easier for you :hugs:

Still no news from Chick - I hope that means her and her LO are having a lovely time together :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - Have the BHs eased up at all for you? Take it easy! :hugs:

Serenyx - Fingers crossed and good luck on the house stuff! :dust:

I'm feeling twinges, and I'm experiencing lightening crotch today, but no contractions, mucus plug, or other signs indicating that LO is close to coming. My doctor checked my cervix on Tuesday, and it was still tightly shut then. She also said that the baby hadn't dropped yet as of that appointment and that baby's head was still floating above the pelvis. My mom says that my bump still looks fairly high, though I'm pretty sure it's a tiny bit lower than it was several weeks ago. My upper back is killing me right now, so I'm laying on the couch at the moment.


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck, Disney, when is your next dr. appt??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks! My next appointment is tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to hear that there's at least some signs of progression. My bump still seems a bit high even though I'm feeling a bunch of pelvic pressure. We shall see.


----------



## bizzibii

Hey Ladies, 

Hope you are all good. Have we got any babies yet ? .

All good at my end. Have been super busy recently. at my 16w scan we fund out we are having a boy and a girl . Hubby is super executed. He was convinced we are going to have two girls and he would be outnumbered ( also as a punishment from the universe ) . I was trying concentrate on all the random feelings in my belly to see if I can feel them moving, but to be honest I have no idea what it feels to have a baby move therefore I have decided to wait for a proper kick so I cannot mistake it for anything else. 

Twin mummies. Have you thought buggies? We recently went to the shop just to have a look and DH wants icandy peach 3 or bugaboo donkey. Both rather pricey but we will get lots of things from family and friends so I guess it's ok. 

I had a conversation with a friend the other day , and I told her we are getting lots of second hand things to which she replied she would never do that do her daughter meaning she deserves everything new .I kind of felt cheap afterwards and thought maybe I am doing something wrong but if something is still in a very good condition why can't you use it for another round ? 

anyway. I hope all you ladies are good.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Bizzibii - congrats on the B/G twins! How exciting! :oneofeach: No baby on my end, but I hope that Chickadeedee is doing well on hers! I see no issues with taking second-hand things that are still in good condition. Baby stuff is expensive with one baby on the way let alone two! I might consider getting new car seats as those have expiration dates and you may not know the history on them (if they've been in an accident, etc...), but in general, if you can save money, I say go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii. Take it from me. . This is my 2nd set of twins. I learned that used is great. They grow so fast that they don't use stuff long any way. Also baby stuff is expensive and over bought. My mom managed to get a nice double tandem stroller with large wheels at a yard sale for $50. Also swings were $15. Your babies will NEED a good double stroller, 2 swing sets. And a square play pen works great for twins. I couldn't have done with out my stroller. I could take them for walks of course, but doing house hold chores, I could push them into whatever room I was working on. No problem. I could see them both and talk to them. They were happier being in the room with me and it cut my anxiety down so much. Also I made the mistake of doing infant car seats last time. This time in getting the one that reclines and goes from 4 lbs to 80 lbs. That will save money. With 1 baby it is fine to pull the car seat out and carry it into a store, dr office what ever. But now think about a 15 lb baby in a 20-30 lb car seat on each arm plus 2 diaper bags. Now what do you do when you get to the drs office door? You you have to set a baby down and open the door, prop it open with one foot and pick 2 baby back up and proceed. Lol. Not easy and your arms will remind you how angry they are with you at the next few feedings . Even if you use a snap and go system, you are still lugging the stroller, 2 car seats, 2 diaper bags, and your purse. Not me this time. Lol. The car seats will stay put. I will simply put them into the stiller load the diaper bags and go. I also found with the snap in car seats that if you are trying to be stealthy, the clicking and trying to find the right snap in angle will usually wake the baby any way. You can experiment and choose your own ways of course. I'm just letting you know my experience. And yes I became very very strong armed. Lol. My stroller was my best friend. I recommend one that both seats lay as close to flat as possible. Hard to find now. Big wheels are great. Jogging strollers seem to pricy and over rated. Most who buy them don't even jog. I look at ease to push thru grass and dirt. Small wheels won't make it. Car seats. .. never buy used. You don't know if they have been dropped or in an accident. Cribs, buy new so they are up to safety standards. But you don't need an expensive fancy crib. I'm am getting one from ikea. It's less than $200 and it has 3 drawers under it. My twins will share a crib. Then I will make a mesh devider when they start scratching each other. We have limited space so two cribs is not an option this time. I may do a play pen for the 2nd baby after a while. My first twins slept in a playpen bassinet until they were rolling over. Then they shared a crib. After that I had 2 cribs side by side. But the side by side had a flaw. The would always wake up earlier than me and rip their diapers open and share poop with each other. They would look like stinky Lil indians. This meant crib scrubbing, baby washing, carpet cleaning every day. It wasn't pleasant. Lol. But they were so darn cute. So maybe all this will help you make decisions. Or freak you out. Lol. Congrats on boy girl. My first are girls now is boys.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I just went to my dr appt, and my cervix is still shut & baby still hasn't dropped any. I guess we will talk about a possible induction next week. I really don't want to be induced. :nope: So...still a waiting game on my end. :dohh:


----------



## Chickadeedee

We're home!!!!!! :yipee:

Ok, so the c section - I was sooo nervous. I got to the hospital at 7 am. You get all checked in and then the parade of people start coming in - doctors, nurses, anesthesia, pediatricians! I got in my gown and the iv was hooked up (in the inside side part of my wrist OUCHIE!!!!). Then they star.t the BAGS of fluid. They took me into the OR a little early - before 9:00. I was so scared of the spinal. In all honesty - it hurt WAY less than the IV! But - when my legs went numb I started getting a little freaked out. Then they put in the catheter (yay for it being after the spinal!) and hooked me up to oxygen to "tank up the baby". I did some deep breathing and then could feel my skin being worked on but it was tugs and pushing - no pain or anything. They then told me they had started and brought my Mom & Husband in. My husband got to watch her actually being "born" and then he and my Mom went over to the table where the pediatrician took her to weigh, etc. they cleaned her up quickly and my husband brought her over and held her right by my head.
Ok - the hard part was that they got to see her, etc before I did... It seemed like an eternity!!!!!! And she was screaming bloody murder! But as soon as they placed her by me and I talked to her she quieted right down.
My husband went with her to recovery while they finished cleaning me out and stitching me up. Then I was wheeled in and got to do skin to skin and BF.
The pain - the first few days was bad - I'm not gonna lie. They left the catheter in overnight so I never had to get up to pee -- that was kind of nice!!! And it didn't feel like anything when it came out the next morning!

We stayed an extra night because our LO lost 10% of her weight. We are struggling with breast feeding even now. The nurse today finally gave her a bottle of my pumped milk while I showered and she sucked it down like she was a starved woman! Oh - yeah - my milk is IN ALREADY!!!

So we are home and I'm pumping but also still working really hard at getting her to latch and breastfeed without either falling asleep immediately or turning into a raving mad lunatic because she is so frustrated.
I'll try and get on a real computer to upload photos later!

You guys - I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HER!!!!!!! She was worth every needle and injection and procedure that IVF threw our way! She truly is a miracle!
Xoxoxo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congratulations, Chickadeedee!!! I'm so happy and excited for you! :happydance: I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby! Have you named her?


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> All good at my end. Have been super busy recently. at my 16w scan we fund out we are having a boy and a girl.

Congratulations on boy/girl twins - so exciting! :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> I just went to my dr appt, and my cervix is still shut & baby still hasn't dropped any. I guess we will talk about a possible induction next week. I really don't want to be induced. :nope: So...still a waiting game on my end. :dohh:

Oh Disney - I was hoping for a little more progress (I am sure you were too :haha: ). I hope she engages soon and that you go into labour naturally rather than having to be induced :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> We're home!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Ok, so the c section - I was sooo nervous. I got to the hospital at 7 am. You get all checked in and then the parade of people start coming in - doctors, nurses, anesthesia, pediatricians! I got in my gown and the iv was hooked up (in the inside side part of my wrist OUCHIE!!!!). Then they star.t the BAGS of fluid. They took me into the OR a little early - before 9:00. I was so scared of the spinal. In all honesty - it hurt WAY less than the IV! But - when my legs went numb I started getting a little freaked out. Then they put in the catheter (yay for it being after the spinal!) and hooked me up to oxygen to "tank up the baby". I did some deep breathing and then could feel my skin being worked on but it was tugs and pushing - no pain or anything. They then told me they had started and brought my Mom & Husband in. My husband got to watch her actually being "born" and then he and my Mom went over to the table where the pediatrician took her to weigh, etc. they cleaned her up quickly and my husband brought her over and held her right by my head.
> Ok - the hard part was that they got to see her, etc before I did... It seemed like an eternity!!!!!! And she was screaming bloody murder! But as soon as they placed her by me and I talked to her she quieted right down.
> My husband went with her to recovery while they finished cleaning me out and stitching me up. Then I was wheeled in and got to do skin to skin and BF.
> The pain - the first few days was bad - I'm not gonna lie. They left the catheter in overnight so I never had to get up to pee -- that was kind of nice!!! And it didn't feel like anything when it came out the next morning!
> 
> We stayed an extra night because our LO lost 10% of her weight. We are struggling with breast feeding even now. The nurse today finally gave her a bottle of my pumped milk while I showered and she sucked it down like she was a starved woman! Oh - yeah - my milk is IN ALREADY!!!
> 
> So we are home and I'm pumping but also still working really hard at getting her to latch and breastfeed without either falling asleep immediately or turning into a raving mad lunatic because she is so frustrated.
> I'll try and get on a real computer to upload photos later!
> 
> You guys - I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HER!!!!!!! She was worth every needle and injection and procedure that IVF threw our way! She truly is a miracle!
> Xoxoxo

Huge congratulations :happydance:

Can't wait to see the photos and find out what you decided to name her :hugs:

The spinal and the fact I won't be able to feel the lower half of my body is the one thing that terrifies me about an elective :dohh:

AFM - I caved in today and booked a 4D ultrasound :blush: My DH thinks babies look a bit like aliens in them but agreed to it for my piece of mind :blush:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Serenyx! :hugs:

My DH thinks that 4D scans are creepy and never wanted one. I'm sure you and your DH are going to love seeing yours on the screen. I'm excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## bizzibii

Yeyyy for our first baby !!!! Congrats Chickadee. Disney you are next


----------



## PostalMom

Chickadee! !!!!! Omg!!! I'm so happy for you! !! Congrats! !! I can't wait to see pics! Don't give up on breast feeding. Try not to give her the bottle as much as possible. She will get the hang of it. It can be very frustrating and you worry about them losing wieght. I know this feeling first hand. My first twins I only got one too take the breast and I pumped for the other. It's so worth it just like all the needles from ivf. You can do it!


----------



## Chickadeedee

We named her Annika Rose. 
Postal -believe it or not she BF on and off for an HOUR last night!!!! So we are still plugging away!
The lactation consultant is coming today at 2 so I'm excited for the support 
Funny story - every time she BF now that my milk came in I'm SOAKED on my opposite side. I just figured she was sweaty or had a leaky diaper... I never realized that the milk pretty much pours out of the opposite side when your BF!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Annika Rose is a beautiful name! I'm so happy for you, Chickadeedee!! :hugs:

So, I don't normally watch that "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" show, but I was flipping through the channels this morning, and it was on. I fail to understand how someone can _not_ know that they are pregnant. The story that they we're reenacting was about a woman who suffered from MS. I can see how that _might_ impact your ability to know that that you are pregnant with one baby...but _TWO_?!?! Twin mommies - is that even conceivable that someone can go 32 weeks without knowing that they are carrying twins? :dohh: This lady already had a small child, so this was a second-time-around pregnancy. Sorry, I just had to ask. :flower:


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats, Chickadeedee!!! Also thanks for your words, as I booked my C today for 7/21...


----------



## Luciola

Massive congrats Deedee! I am really happy for ya!!! 
And bibiz huge congrats too!

We had our 16week scan and doc said it might be a baby girl 
I am so super duper tired every day, certainly because of pregnancy and work combined. For the past 2 days I feel my lower tummy really bubbly in the evening as I was about to go to bed - is it called quickening???


----------



## MishC

chickadeedee - Huge congratulations I hope you guys are all getting on well

Luciola - Congratulations on team pink!

Disney - Are you booked in for a C-section or are you having a natural delivery?


----------



## PostalMom

Chickadee, that's awesome. Keep up the good work! 
Disney, there's no way I could not know that I'm pregnant. Especially with twins. Maybe if I was extremely obese and couldn't feel the ninja like activities going on inside me. But i do feel them. My daughter age 15 even saw Lil Robbie kick from 10 feet away. She couldn't believe she saw my belly jolt outward like that. And If that women had a kid before, I don't buy it. I have a, cousin that was on 16 and pregnant. His girlfriend had twins. They made him out to be a bad abusive boyfriend. The angles they used and editing made people question him. They were paid 5 grand. That's all. But the girl was offered all kinds of other stuff. So I'm convinced now that shows like that are bull for the most part.


----------



## PostalMom

Oh I almost forgot. Need every ones in put.

I've been going on for weekly cervical checks. The first was 3.9cm then. . 4.2 then 4.4 now yesterday is 2.7 , the dr said they don't worry until 2.5 or less. Lil Robbies head is sitting on top of my cervix. How concerned should I be? I'm pretty much on bed rest. The dr asked if I've been resting. I go from the bed to the recliner. I try to cook or do very light cleaning.. fold and put away clothes wipe counters down stuff like that. It usually ends up in Braxton hicks, which are getting stronger. They take my breath away, to where I breath even more shallow and feel a bit nauseated. They used to start at the sides or lower but now they start at the ribs and the uterus hardens all the way down. If I'm walking it makes me stop and just breath. My previous history... 1 natural birth, hurt like crazy. 1 c sect wroth twins at 34 weeks. Felt like mild menstrual cramps. If it wasn't for my water breaking. ... i would have thought it was still bh. You can see why my anxiety is growing...so advice , opinions ... bring it on. . Lol


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Congrats, Chickadeedee!!! Also thanks for your words, as I booked my C today for 7/21...

That's exciting, flagirlie! Less than a month until you get to hold your LOs!! 



Luciola said:


> Massive congrats Deedee! I am really happy for ya!!!
> And bibiz huge congrats too!
> 
> We had our 16week scan and doc said it might be a baby girl
> I am so super duper tired every day, certainly because of pregnancy and work combined. For the past 2 days I feel my lower tummy really bubbly in the evening as I was about to go to bed - is it called quickening???

A baby girl...how wonderful! If LO cooperates, they should be able to confirm the gender at your 20 week scan. :thumbup:



MishC said:


> chickadeedee - Huge congratulations I hope you guys are all getting on well
> 
> Luciola - Congratulations on team pink!
> 
> Disney - Are you booked in for a C-section or are you having a natural delivery?

I'm hoping for a natural delivery. I think my doctor said that I might get out on the schedule for induction at my next appointment (next Monday, when I will be 40+3). I really don't want to be induced. In addition to a probably longer, more painful labor, my doctor said that it also increases the possibility of a c-section. She said that the c-section rate at my hospital is low relative to the national average, which was good to hear. I'm hoping to not get an epidural if I can tolerate the pain, but I'm not sure that will be possible if I'm induced. 

All that really matters to me is that LO is born healthy and safely. I can deal with anything else. 



PostalMom said:


> Chickadee, that's awesome. Keep up the good work!
> Disney, there's no way I could not know that I'm pregnant. Especially with twins. Maybe if I was extremely obese and couldn't feel the ninja like activities going on inside me. But i do feel them. My daughter age 15 even saw Lil Robbie kick from 10 feet away. She couldn't believe she saw my belly jolt outward like that. And If that women had a kid before, I don't buy it. I have a, cousin that was on 16 and pregnant. His girlfriend had twins. They made him out to be a bad abusive boyfriend. The angles they used and editing made people question him. They were paid 5 grand. That's all. But the girl was offered all kinds of other stuff. So I'm convinced now that shows like that are bull for the most part.

Yeah - that's what I thought. :haha: How are you feeling today?


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Oh I almost forgot. Need every ones in put.
> 
> I've been going on for weekly cervical checks. The first was 3.9cm then. . 4.2 then 4.4 now yesterday is 2.7 , the dr said they don't worry until 2.5 or less. Lil Robbies head is sitting on top of my cervix. How concerned should I be? I'm pretty much on bed rest. The dr asked if I've been resting. I go from the bed to the recliner. I try to cook or do very light cleaning.. fold and put away clothes wipe counters down stuff like that. It usually ends up in Braxton hicks, which are getting stronger. They take my breath away, to where I breath even more shallow and feel a bit nauseated. They used to start at the sides or lower but now they start at the ribs and the uterus hardens all the way down. If I'm walking it makes me stop and just breath. My previous history... 1 natural birth, hurt like crazy. 1 c sect wroth twins at 34 weeks. Felt like mild menstrual cramps. If it wasn't for my water breaking. ... i would have thought it was still bh. You can see why my anxiety is growing...so advice , opinions ... bring it on. . Lol

Hmmm...This one is my first, so I'm not really sure. Do the BH stop if you change positions? Do you get them when you are just relaxing, too, or only when you are doing housework?


----------



## dovkav123

Congratulations, Chickadeedee!!!
I had tears in my eyes reading your miracle's arrival!

Postal mom,
Please take at easy, bed rest is super important.

Here are my baby bump photos from 1st trimester
my channel is dovkav123
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06AeWwILdDY


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, I get them all the time. Housework is almost a guarantee. But i get them just sitting or laying down too. I'm trying to stay in bed mostly today. I can't stand it. Pregnancy is uncomfortable enough let alone staying in bed trying to lay on one side or the other. Getting stiff already. Lol


----------



## MishC

PostalMom - I'll be honest I don't really know anything about cervical length etc so i'm afraid I can't really offer any advice.

Disney - I had a very bad experience with induction so I would say stay clear from it if you can.


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola, it probably is quickening. It will get stronger. Until one day you will be startled by out out of the blue. Then you'll know for sure. It's fun most of the time. Last night and this evening mine are playing ninja warriors. Hoping they will sleep more tonight. It even was affecting my dreams. Lol. Enjoy every moment, you have worked so hard to get to this point. I will say every week since I passed 14 weeks had seemed to go by quickly. Hoping it will stay that way. 


Dovkav, how many weeks are you? I wish you had a ticker to tell us. Lol. Your bump is so small. Was your tummy completely flat before? But first tri... your bump is adorable. I miss having a tiny belly. Here's a funny thing. .. I keep opening doors and hitting my bump with the door. I keep forgetting is there because it's grown so fast. Lol


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dovkov - cute bump pics. I didn't have anything noticeable until close to the end of the first trimester. 



PostalMom said:


> Disney, I get them all the time. Housework is almost a guarantee. But i get them just sitting or laying down too. I'm trying to stay in bed mostly today. I can't stand it. Pregnancy is uncomfortable enough let alone staying in bed trying to lay on one side or the other. Getting stiff already. Lol

I have one of these wedge pillows. It become my favorite pillow when I'm laying down in bed or on the couch. I find that it helps relieve the pressure on my back by supporting my bump from underneath. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Boppy-5200...F8&qid=1403754630&sr=1-1&keywords=Boppy+wedge



MishC said:


> Disney - I had a very bad experience with induction so I would say stay clear from it if you can.

Thanks! I really hope to avoid an induction!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Looks like a newer version came out since I originally purchased mine (Boppy might not make my version anymore). I can't say which is better, but the pillow I have (not contoured) slides under my bump easily and does help keep me more comfortable. 

This is the link for the newer one. The reviews make it sound like the new one is probably pretty different...

https://smile.amazon.com/Boppy-5200207K-6PK-Contoured-Pregnancy/dp/B00DJP2T8E/ref=dp_ob_title_baby


----------



## MishC

PostalMom - You made me giggle, I like that i'm not the only one who keeps hitting my bump off of doors etc. Do you find you cant fit through the small gaps you use to fit through. I do miss being slim my bump has come on so quickly but it does look ok.

Disney - I had a pillow like that with my daughter and they're fab aren't they!

Dovkav - Your bump its so tiny and cute! Are you still in your normal clothes?


----------



## dovkav123

*Postal mom*, I have a ticker you need to click on the spoiler and you'll see it! I am 13 weeks 3days, I started with a very flat tummy 59kg, I am 1m73cm. 
Have your dr. told you about cervical stiches? They may prevent from premature labor.

*MishC,* Those photos are taken in the morning before breakfast. After food I am double in size!!! I do fit in my old loose pants only, the tight and sexy ones I put away for next summer.
Did you have twins implanted? One was ectopic? Another one was intrauterine? A miracle baby? Do I understand right?

My cousin just found out that her baby girl 6months old had a hip displasia. She noticed right away, one leg was shorter and her posture was leaning to one side. My cousin told that to a doctor, and she just brushed her away telling you are just a sensitive mother. Now baby girl is diagnosed and had 2,5 hour surgery. She is in the spica cast and than another operation waiting for her...
In USA every girl is screened for a hip displasia with an ultrasound after the birth for preventive measures. I don't know why girls have higher risks.
I'll screen mine. Now I have this condition in my family history, so my child has higher chances.
I urge you to follow your mother's instinct. If you need help and dr. doesn't listen, you should find another one.


I did used a stethoscope yesterday, I heard thunder or train sounds, can't hear the rythm. I couldn't hear them on my bowls. So I am sure it's the baby! 
Still It's too early. By 20 weeks I should hear the baby's heart beat.

My blood clot tests for Protein C came back normal, but Protein S was quite low. Protein S controls blood clotting. It means I have low levels of protein S in my blood. Pregnancy and aspirin could lower those levels. I don't know my levels before pregnancy. I did quit aspirin this week, but my hubby wants me to take it every 3 days till we see our gynecologist. I still take 1 progesterone a day.

I just talked to my aunt she is a nurse. The doctors in her hospital doesn't let the woman to close her eyes,... during the pushing...cos they want to see her eyes, pupils, if eyes are red- some blood vessels may ruptured.


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - I have no idea about cervix thing but I will keep my fingers crossed for you . From what I remember this pregnancy has been quite tough on you since the beginning :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Disney - although I do not believe those programs are real I must admit if not the fact that I have a belly growing and KNOW that I am pregnant I could confuse it with feeling just a little bit under the weather . I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel any movements ( yet I hope ) so I can totally see how people may go for some time not knowing they are pregnant ( bare in mind I am only 18w so there still is a long way to go ) .

My bump at 18w2d( sorry for the nudity :winkwink: ). When i look at it i think I am not that big but when I look at myself I think I am huugeeee.
 



Attached Files:







18w2d.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flagirlie7

hehe me getting big
 



Attached Files:







photo (6) a.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Disneyfan88

I love the bump pictures, ladies!


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks, Serenyx! :hugs:
> 
> My DH thinks that 4D scans are creepy and never wanted one. I'm sure you and your DH are going to love seeing yours on the screen. I'm excited for you! :thumbup:

My husband wasn't keen either but went along for my piece of mind :) we had the scan yesterday and the little monkey would not cooperate :haha: she had her hands or cord in front of her face at all times so they have offered us a free rescan. To be honest I am not even all that bothered about pictures, I just wanted to make sure she was will ok, growing on track and had enough fluid around her. They did definitely confirm she is a little girl though so we can start to think about names :) Well I can , hubby still thinks it is a bit early!



Chickadeedee said:


> We named her Annika Rose.
> Postal -believe it or not she BF on and off for an HOUR last night!!!! So we are still plugging away!
> The lactation consultant is coming today at 2 so I'm excited for the support
> Funny story - every time she BF now that my milk came in I'm SOAKED on my opposite side. I just figured she was sweaty or had a leaky diaper... I never realized that the milk pretty much pours out of the opposite side when your BF!!! Hahaha!

That is a lovely name :) Congratulations on getting her to bf, I hope she is doing well :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> So, I don't normally watch that "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" show, but I was flipping through the channels this morning, and it was on. I fail to understand how someone can _not_ know that they are pregnant. The story that they we're reenacting was about a woman who suffered from MS. I can see how that _might_ impact your ability to know that that you are pregnant with one baby...but _TWO_?!?! Twin mommies - is that even conceivable that someone can go 32 weeks without knowing that they are carrying twins? :dohh: This lady already had a small child, so this was a second-time-around pregnancy. Sorry, I just had to ask. :flower:

I wouldn't have thought it possible to get that far and still not know you were pregnant :shrug:

Happy due date Disney! Any signs your LO is starting to think about making an appearance?



flagirlie7 said:


> Congrats, Chickadeedee!!! Also thanks for your words, as I booked my C today for 7/21...

Ooooh exciting times! Congratulations on setting a date :)



Luciola said:


> We had our 16week scan and doc said it might be a baby girl
> I am so super duper tired every day, certainly because of pregnancy and work combined. For the past 2 days I feel my lower tummy really bubbly in the evening as I was about to go to bed - is it called quickening???

Congratulations on your little girl :hugs: yes it could well be quickening but since I wasn't sure I had to wait until I felt proper kicks to say she was moving.



PostalMom said:


> Oh I almost forgot. Need every ones in put.
> 
> I've been going on for weekly cervical checks. The first was 3.9cm then. . 4.2 then 4.4 now yesterday is 2.7 , the dr said they don't worry until 2.5 or less. Lil Robbies head is sitting on top of my cervix. How concerned should I be? I'm pretty much on bed rest. The dr asked if I've been resting. I go from the bed to the recliner. I try to cook or do very light cleaning.. fold and put away clothes wipe counters down stuff like that. It usually ends up in Braxton hicks, which are getting stronger. They take my breath away, to where I breath even more shallow and feel a bit nauseated. They used to start at the sides or lower but now they start at the ribs and the uterus hardens all the way down. If I'm walking it makes me stop and just breath. My previous history... 1 natural birth, hurt like crazy. 1 c sect wroth twins at 34 weeks. Felt like mild menstrual cramps. If it wasn't for my water breaking. ... i would have thought it was still bh. You can see why my anxiety is growing...so advice , opinions ... bring it on. . Lol

I have no idea about cervical length but I hope those babies stay put for a good while longer yet :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> Here are my baby bump pics

Lovely bump pics Dovkav! I wish I had taken more now!



PostalMom said:


> Here's a funny thing. .. I keep opening doors and hitting my bump with the door. I keep forgetting is there because it's grown so fast. Lol

Oh I do that too :haha:

Hope all you ladies are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Dovkav - My miracle baby is my little girl Elissa who is now 4yrs old. On my due date I went into what I thought was labour (just the pain was at the top of my bump not the bottom of it). It was a constant pain that just kept getting worse by the minute. The pain got so intense I was severely sick for about an hour. My mam convinced me it wasn't normal labour pain as the pain was in the wrong place so I went to the maternity unit at the hospital (at 1am). When I got there and they took my obs my BP was 200/168, my platelets had dropped so my blood wasn't clotting, I had severe swelling to my brain and I was almost in full renal failure. I had every man and is dog in my room when they realised what was going on. I remember having lots and lots of needles stuck into me. they going into my arms, hands, feet, legs etc. I remember I had started to shake uncontrollably and by that point I just wanted it all to end - that was the start of an eclamptic fit! It turned out I had got severe pre eclampsia and HELLP syndrome which really nearly killed us both. I was told if I had stayed at home for another 30 minutes I would have been delivering a still born and if i'd have left it another hour I would have died too. Both myself and everyone involved in what happened consider Elissa as a miracle for making it through that 

In 2012 I had an ectopic pregnancy. I had no idea I was pregnant i just got a severe pain in my right side which caused me to start limping. After 2/3 hours the pain subsided so I just got on with thing. My OH insisted I see a doc because I couldn't drive or walk properly. I went to the docs and was referred to the hospital. I convinced the staff at the hospital I was fine so managed to get myself discharged but collapsed in the car park on the way home. When I was took back to the hospital it turned out my fallopian tube had ruptured and I was suffering from internal bleeding. I lost over 1/2 of my blood and was actually in a mess (again) and again I was told if i'd have gone home that night I wouldn't have woken up in the morning!

As for my IVF yes I had 2 embryos implanted but only 1 took. I only really wanted 1 so it worked out really for me. 

Hope that helps clear things up a bit :)

Bizzibii - Lovely bump!

Flagirle - Wow huge bump! 

If we're doing bump pics this is mine from 2 days ago
 



Attached Files:







17w4d (Medium).jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx - that's wonderful that you were able to comfirm the gender! Congrats on the little girl!! :happydance: I hope that everything else looked good at the scan. :thumbup:

I can't believe I'm at my due date already. Still no signs of LO yet. I've been getting lots of pelvic pressure, but my bump is still high. I was not dilating yet as of Monday. My next appointment is this next Monday. I think they will talk to us about scheduling an induction of she's not here by then. I still want to avoid one if I can. Fingers crossed that I see some progress soon!

MishC - how scary! I'm so glad that you and your daughter are ok!! Prayers for a smooth pregnancy and delivery this time around! :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Wow So much going on now! I love all the bump pics. I got dressed for a minute to take my pic. Excuse the mess. I'm doing bed rest today. Over did it yesterday and had bh for about 14 hours last night so I'm not doing anything today.
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-28 10.56.34.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Plex

Chickadee - Congratulations hunni!! :cloud9: xxx


Cant believe how far you all are along with your pregnancies! Hope u are all well? xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Nice bump pic, PostalMom! :thumbup: I'm overdue and I think mine still looks fairly high. :dohh:

Hi, Plex! I hope you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hugs: How u doin Disney? Bet ur really uncomfortable now? Did i read right that you are going in for an induction soon? xx


----------



## Plex

Alls good here ta lol just going through the motions of another cycle :thumbup: xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> :hugs: How u doin Disney? Bet ur really uncomfortable now? Did i read right that you are going in for an induction soon? xx

I'm exhausted and am very much ready to have LO out and in my arms already! I have an appointment tomorrow and am hoping to hear that I've made _some_ progress since last Monday (when I was told that I was not dilated at all and LO hadn't started engaging yet). I think the induction topic will be brought up tomorrow, but I really don't want to be induced. :nope:

Good luck with your next cycle! Is your protocol being tweaked at all?


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Serenyx - that's wonderful that you were able to comfirm the gender! Congrats on the little girl!! :happydance: I hope that everything else looked good at the scan. :thumbup:

Thanks :) Yes everything seemed to look ok, she has gone head down again so I hope she will stay that way. It might also account for the smaller movements I have been feeling as my placenta is at the top so therefore she must be kicking into the placenta now :shrug: She had a quiet day yesterday but was more active again this morning :hugs:

I have my whooping cough jab and another midwife appointment in a couple of days :) It's hard to believe I am almost 32 weeks already!



Plex said:


> Alls good here ta lol just going through the motions of another cycle :thumbup: xx

Keeping everything crossed for you Plex that this is your cycle :hugs: Are you going for another fresh cycle or are you using your remaining frostie?



Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm exhausted and am very much ready to have LO out and in my arms already! I have an appointment tomorrow and am hoping to hear that I've made _some_ progress since last Monday (when I was told that I was not dilated at all and LO hadn't started engaging yet). I think the induction topic will be brought up tomorrow, but I really don't want to be induced. :nope:

Good luck at your appointment today Disney! Let us know how it goes - I hope you have made some progress :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: How u doin Disney? Bet ur really uncomfortable now? Did i read right that you are going in for an induction soon? xx
> 
> I'm exhausted and am very much ready to have LO out and in my arms already! I have an appointment tomorrow and am hoping to hear that I've made _some_ progress since last Monday (when I was told that I was not dilated at all and LO hadn't started engaging yet). I think the induction topic will be brought up tomorrow, but I really don't want to be induced. :nope:
> 
> Good luck with your next cycle! Is your protocol being tweaked at all?Click to expand...

I know the feeling :hugs: I had me little boy at 40+4 and was so ready to meet him from like 37weeks!! I was supposed to have a stretch and sweep on the morning i had him though with the midwife but i started having contractions so had one at the hospital and i think it really moved things along for me. Can you ask for one of those? It may not work but maybe worth a try? I hope youve dilated and made some progress by your appointment. Did they say when they would possibly induce you? 

Im still on short protocol with clexane for clotting - exciting!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Plex! :hugs:


Just got back from my appointment. It's estimated that I'm _maybe_ dilated .5 cm (if that) -- not even a finger tip. :dohh: My cervix is still relatively high and is about 30-40% softened/thinned. Baby's position is _maybe_ -4. It feels like she's _never_ going to come out. :nope:

Were holding out a little longer before we schedule an induction. With the holiday coming up, my next appointment won't be until next Monday (41+3). They will do a non-stress test and check my amniotic fluid levels then. I was told that it was fine to wait, and I can go to L&D between now and then if needed. I hope we're doing the right thing.


----------



## Plex

Serenyx - Thanks hun! Im doing another fresh to see if i can harvest lots o lil eggies :D Awesome news about you having a little girl! Have you thought of any names yet? xx

Disney - Its a date to aim to hun :hugs: I tried lots of those old wives tales to try to induce labor - hot curries, plenty of walking, massaging nipples (weird but they say it u simulate breast feeding it helps bring contractions on - dont know where i'd read that though :haha:). I didnt go as far as sex or swallowing semen though! I just wasnt in the mood AT ALL :haha: Have you tried raspberry leaf tea? Ive heard that helps also. I'd also recommend using a birthing ball, bouncing on it - that helped me bring my bubba down 

Sorry if youve tried all of the above - i just hope things get moving asap for you! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Plex! We've tried most of that except for the tea so far (even DTD, which is not comfortable when you are this pregnant :haha:). It hurts to walk sometimes, but I'm still trying to do a lot of that. The rest of the time, I'm trying to stick to bouncing on my ball. I hope she moves down soon. :baby:

I hope you get lots of mature eggs this time around! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My doctors office just called. There was a cancellation for a Thursday appointment, so they gave it to me. :thumbup: I won't be going through the NST or amniotic fluid check that day (that's still Monday), but at least I'll get a chance to be checked otherwise before the holiday, and I'll get to see what my doctor thinks about the possible need to induce sooner (my appointment today was with a nurse practitioner since my doctor was unavailable). I'll be happy for the extra piece of mind before the holiday weekend. Hopefully LO will cooperate and show some progress by then.


----------



## PostalMom

Disney that would be so cool to have a July 4th baby. My uncle is July 4th and my dad is dec24th. Guess grandma liked the holidays. Lol. The day you start cleaning wierd things and have a lot of energy is probably the day you will go. I cleaned window seals and banister railings the day my water broke with my twins. And with my first I was running errands all day. I'm so excited for you. I hope and pray I make it to 36. 
Plex I'm so glad you are hanging in there! I can't wait to see you over here permanently.


----------



## Plex

Heya postal! How r u getting on being pregnant with twins? Boys too! :happydance: 

I can't wait to join u guys over here :D xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Serenyx - Thanks hun! Im doing another fresh to see if i can harvest lots o lil eggies :D Awesome news about you having a little girl! Have you thought of any names yet? xx

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a good number of eggs this time :hugs:

I see you will be on clexane :) Do you know what strength and how long for? I have been on 20Ui throughout this pregnancy, i'm due to stop at 34 weeks :)

We haven't really thought that much about names, I keep trying to get OH to talk about it but he doesn't want to discuss it yet :dohh: He is happy to veto names he doesn't like but is more reluctant to talk about names he does like :shrug: We have a couple of names that I know we both like floating around but I guess we'll just have to wait and see - I do keep joking about the fact I will just go and register her if he can't make up his mind :haha:



Disneyfan88 said:


> My doctors office just called. There was a cancellation for a Thursday appointment, so they gave it to me. :thumbup: I won't be going through the NST or amniotic fluid check that day (that's still Monday), but at least I'll get a chance to be checked otherwise before the holiday, and I'll get to see what my doctor thinks about the possible need to induce sooner (my appointment today was with a nurse practitioner since my doctor was unavailable). I'll be happy for the extra piece of mind before the holiday weekend. Hopefully LO will cooperate and show some progress by then.

Oh that must be a relief! Hopefully she will have made some progress by then :hugs: I'm not sure I would want to leave it until after the holiday weekend either - it's good you will be able to see your doctor too.


----------



## Plex

Choosing a name is difficult we didnt name our son until the 11/12th July (he was born on the 9th) Just couldnt decide! My hubby just said lets call him Samuel and i thought, yeah I like that and it stuck lolol He looked like a Samuel. We were going to call him Tristan as i love that name but it didnt feel right. 

I hope we get a good number of eggs too thanks hun :hugs: Im worried as i just dont feel like the meds are working this time :(

I have a shed load of 20mg clexane, initially my doctor told me id be on 40mg but shes not sure at the moment and it'll be a on the day decision i believe. How do you find those injections? Ive heard they sting and leave lovely bruises! Also where do you inject - i dont like the thought of injecting my thighs! xx


----------



## dovkav123

Disney, hope and pray you'll have your baby by the end of this week!
Cheering for you and thinking of you!

Plex, wish you all the best! I hope and pray for a good numbr and healthy eggies.

My first gyn appoinment is on Friday. My mother in law she was keep telling me that my belly is not growing yet. However, last night during dinner she told me it is showing and she touched it and wished for healthy baby. 
I wish I feel the baby kicks soon! Only the bump gives me hope that he is healthy.


----------



## Plex

Dovkav - So happy fro you hun! You really deserve ur bfp! You tried for so long :hugs: Bet if feels real now ur mother in law is noticing ur bump? Exciting that you have ur first gyn appointment on friday too! xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Choosing a name is difficult we didnt name our son until the 11/12th July (he was born on the 9th) Just couldnt decide! My hubby just said lets call him Samuel and i thought, yeah I like that and it stuck lolol He looked like a Samuel. We were going to call him Tristan as i love that name but it didnt feel right.

Oh I love the name Tristan too, but my DH really dislikes it and vetoed it before we knew the gender :dohh:



> I hope we get a good number of eggs too thanks hun :hugs: Im worried as i just dont feel like the meds are working this time :(

When will you be scanned to see how the follicles are growing? I hope they are growing nicely :hugs:



> I have a shed load of 20mg clexane, initially my doctor told me id be on 40mg but shes not sure at the moment and it'll be a on the day decision i believe. How do you find those injections? Ive heard they sting and leave lovely bruises! Also where do you inject - i dont like the thought of injecting my thighs! xx

I find them fine, I was actually on fragmin at first which I found bruised more than the clexane! I had to swap when I was discharged from the IVF clinic as my hospital don't stock fragmin :dohh: I do inject in my thighs as I can't face injecting into my stomach! I just alternate thighs each night :)



dovkav123 said:


> My first gyn appoinment is on Friday. My mother in law she was keep telling me that my belly is not growing yet. However, last night during dinner she told me it is showing and she touched it and wished for healthy baby.
> I wish I feel the baby kicks soon! Only the bump gives me hope that he is healthy.

It must be lovely to be showing now :) I hope you feel kicks shortly :hugs:

Fun and games here tonight :dohh: I went for my whooping cough jab, got there 5 mins early, checked in, saw them take my name, look down at their sheet and tick me off. So I took a seat and after 30 mins I was getting restless, the receptionist asked me again what I was there for and then told me I was supposed to be upstairs! What she was doing when she took my name and ticked me off I don't know! So I go to the other nurses area upstairs only to find that the nurse I was supposed to see had since gone home and no one else in the entire building (3 different doctors practices all with their own nurses and the nurses station downstairs) was able to give me the jab! What a shambles, I now need to go back next week :(

Then an hour or so later I have my midwife appt and they find protein in my urine so I now have to go to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :( Hopefully they are just being incredibly cautious as my BP wasn't raised, but then I am on daily aspirin as well as clexane which would reduce my BP :shrug:


----------



## PostalMom

Plex. The pregnancy is good. It's been my most painful pregnancy. I've had just about every pain you can get. I'm on bed rest now because I get so many bh. I'm nervous that my Dr didn't have me scheduled for this week. I go to the perinatal specialist on monday.. they are doing an echo on both boys. . BTW did any one know that ivf babies have a much higher rate of heart problems? That's what they are telling me. Hence the echos. Even though everything has been spot on so far. I'm nervous because I was on weekly cervical checks. Week before last I was over 4 cm. Last week I was 2.7 . I should be around 3.5-4 . So missing a week works me. On the bright side I have reached 24 weeks. Viability! ! Woohoo! I'm also looking forward to next week's apointment because that's my next growth check. They were running a tad bigger a month ago. So I'm hoping for nice size boys. Plus that means I'll get out of the house 21st that week. Bed rest really really really sucks.


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> Disney, hope and pray you'll have your baby by the end of this week!
> Cheering for you and thinking of you!
> 
> Plex, wish you all the best! I hope and pray for a good numbr and healthy eggies.
> 
> My first gyn appoinment is on Friday. My mother in law she was keep telling me that my belly is not growing yet. However, last night during dinner she told me it is showing and she touched it and wished for healthy baby.
> I wish I feel the baby kicks soon! Only the bump gives me hope that he is healthy.

Thanks!! You'll be feeling kicks soon enough - hand in there! :hugs:



Serenyx said:


> Fun and games here tonight :dohh: I went for my whooping cough jab, got there 5 mins early, checked in, saw them take my name, look down at their sheet and tick me off. So I took a seat and after 30 mins I was getting restless, the receptionist asked me again what I was there for and then told me I was supposed to be upstairs! What she was doing when she took my name and ticked me off I don't know! So I go to the other nurses area upstairs only to find that the nurse I was supposed to see had since gone home and no one else in the entire building (3 different doctors practices all with their own nurses and the nurses station downstairs) was able to give me the jab! What a shambles, I now need to go back next week :(
> 
> Then an hour or so later I have my midwife appt and they find protein in my urine so I now have to go to the hospital tomorrow for more tests :( Hopefully they are just being incredibly cautious as my BP wasn't raised, but then I am on daily aspirin as well as clexane which would reduce my BP :shrug:

How annoying! So sorry you had to deal with that. Clearly the receptionist is a little :wacko:. I hope that the tests go ok tomorrow. I've had protein in my urine at one of my visits, but my BP is always low. My doctor says that you're generally ok as long as BP is low and you don't have excessive swelling -- especially in your face. Keep us posted! :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Plex. The pregnancy is good. It's been my most painful pregnancy. I've had just about every pain you can get. I'm on bed rest now because I get so many bh. I'm nervous that my Dr didn't have me scheduled for this week. I go to the perinatal specialist on monday.. they are doing an echo on both boys. . BTW did any one know that ivf babies have a much higher rate of heart problems? That's what they are telling me. Hence the echos. Even though everything has been spot on so far. I'm nervous because I was on weekly cervical checks. Week before last I was over 4 cm. Last week I was 2.7 . I should be around 3.5-4 . So missing a week works me. On the bright side I have reached 24 weeks. Viability! ! Woohoo! I'm also looking forward to next week's apointment because that's my next growth check. They were running a tad bigger a month ago. So I'm hoping for nice size boys. Plus that means I'll get out of the house 21st that week. Bed rest really really really sucks.

Congrats on reaching 24 weeks!! :happydance: I know that bed rest is hard. Hang in there. It'll be worth it once your little princes are here. :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> How annoying! So sorry you had to deal with that. Clearly the receptionist is a little :wacko:. I hope that the tests go ok tomorrow. I've had protein in my urine at one of my visits, but my BP is always low. My doctor says that you're generally ok as long as BP is low and you don't have excessive swelling -- especially in your face. Keep us posted! :hugs:

Thanks :flower:

Hopefully they are just being cautious because of my history but I would rather that than develop complications :)

Don't you have your doctors appointment today? I hope your LO has made some progress :hugs: She's obviously nice and comfy in there :haha:

Congratulations on making 24 weeks Postal! I haven't heard anything about IVF pregnancies being more prone to heart problems :shrug: It's certainly not common practice over here to do an echo on babies conceived by IVF.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> How annoying! So sorry you had to deal with that. Clearly the receptionist is a little :wacko:. I hope that the tests go ok tomorrow. I've had protein in my urine at one of my visits, but my BP is always low. My doctor says that you're generally ok as long as BP is low and you don't have excessive swelling -- especially in your face. Keep us posted! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Hopefully they are just being cautious because of my history but I would rather that than develop complications :)
> 
> Don't you have your doctors appointment today? I hope your LO has made some progress :hugs: She's obviously nice and comfy in there :haha:
> 
> Congratulations on making 24 weeks Postal! I haven't heard anything about IVF pregnancies being more prone to heart problems :shrug: It's certainly not common practice over here to do an echo on babies conceived by IVF.Click to expand...

I'm sure your LO is fine, but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway! :hugs:

I do have a doctor appointment later this afternoon. I'll keep you posted on how that goes. 

PostalMom's comment was the first I've heard about IVF pregnancies being more prone or heart problems, too. :shrug: I'm guessing they would have ordered an echo for mine if something showed up on my 20 week ultrasound. Otherwise, I don't think it's considered a standard test for all IVF babies. Fingers crossed that PMs babies are just fine. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Oh Disney, I was just thinking of you this morning... Good luck and keep us posted. 

AFM I feel they are getting heavier each day, added few more pounds, inches in my waist, belly super itchy. My last full day in the office today. Some days I freak out over little things and feel as if it's coming, other days like they are in no rush to get here. U/S tech sort of confirmed the latter as well, and called my kids crazy, apparently they were moving a lot during BPP. And I did not even really feel them then. So imagine how they move when I do indeed feel. 

Stressing about the timing to close on my house (week of 7/14 per the latest news), and not be in the hospital at this time, plus get them all the paperwork over and over. Also, I have this urgent need to think of what else I need to buy for them and stock up on before I go to hospital... Is this part of nesting?? I surely don't feel like cleaning with this gigantic belly.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Oh Disney, I was just thinking of you this morning... Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> AFM I feel they are getting heavier each day, added few more pounds, inches in my waist, belly super itchy. My last full day in the office today. Some days I freak out over little things and feel as if it's coming, other days like they are in no rush to get here. U/S tech sort of confirmed the latter as well, and called my kids crazy, apparently they were moving a lot during BPP. And I did not even really feel them then. So imagine how they move when I do indeed feel.
> 
> Stressing about the timing to close on my house (week of 7/14 per the latest news), and not be in the hospital at this time, plus get them all the paperwork over and over. Also, I have this urgent need to think of what else I need to buy for them and stock up on before I go to hospital... Is this part of nesting?? I surely don't feel like cleaning with this gigantic belly.

Congrats on making it through your last full day of work! Good luck with all of the house stuff. I never got that promised burst of energy or nesting feeling, but maybe that's because she still doesn't want to leave!


Still hardly any progress. Baby hasn't dropped into the pelvis yet, and I'm _still_ only dilated about 1/2 cm. :dohh: Good news is that the baby appears to still be doing fine, and my fluid levels are still ok. I'm also having contractions, though I can hardly feel them. We scheduled our induction for Sunday night. My doctor is on call at the hospital on Monday, so she will deliver the baby if she comes after 7:00 am on Monday.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm sure your LO is fine, but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway! :hugs:

Well they scared me half to death yesterday! I went in and was sitting in the waiting room for almost 2 hours before I was even seen (how they can be running so far behind at 11am I don't know :dohh: )

They checked my urine and decided it was within acceptable limits but wanted to do a ctg trace. They then didn't like the results of the trace so sent me for a scan :(

The scan showed LO is growing fine but they want me to rest up today and monitor movement and if she isn't moving enough then I have to go back in :( She doesn't tend to move that much anyway though :shrug: Although what with all the stresses of work I probably just don't notice it whilst I am there hence why they want me to rest up. Only two more weeks to go though until we finish :flower:



flagirlie7 said:


> AFM I feel they are getting heavier each day, added few more pounds, inches in my waist, belly super itchy. My last full day in the office today. Some days I freak out over little things and feel as if it's coming, other days like they are in no rush to get here. U/S tech sort of confirmed the latter as well, and called my kids crazy, apparently they were moving a lot during BPP. And I did not even really feel them then. So imagine how they move when I do indeed feel.
> 
> Stressing about the timing to close on my house (week of 7/14 per the latest news), and not be in the hospital at this time, plus get them all the paperwork over and over. Also, I have this urgent need to think of what else I need to buy for them and stock up on before I go to hospital... Is this part of nesting?? I surely don't feel like cleaning with this gigantic belly.

Congratulations on finishing in the office - did they agree to let you work from home for a bit longer?

Oh don't talk to me about the stress of house sales! The one we like might be off as the survey threw up quite a few issues :( Then to top it off we found out our buyers couldn't now get the full amount they needed on their mortgage due to new regulations over here that came in a few weeks ago so if they can't find another company to lend them the money they will have to pull out!

I hope you manage to get all of yours sorted before your LO's arrive :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Still hardly any progress. Baby hasn't dropped into the pelvis yet, and I'm _still_ only dilated about 1/2 cm. :dohh: Good news is that the baby appears to still be doing fine, and my fluid levels are still ok. I'm also having contractions, though I can hardly feel them. We scheduled our induction for Sunday night. My doctor is on call at the hospital on Monday, so she will deliver the baby if she comes after 7:00 am on Monday.

She really likes it in there doesn't she :haha: At least you have a date for the induction now if she isn't here by then - exciting times :hugs:

Plex - didn't you have an appt yesterday? How did it go :flower:

Dovkav - wasn't your first Obs appt yesterday too? Busy day for a lot of people :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm in L&D now. My water broke this morning. I was admitted to the hospital even though I'm still only 1/2 cm dilated because I'm overdue and am experiencing bleeding. Contractions are becoming more noticeable and stronger, so I'm hoping to get enough progress to avoid induction meds. Wish me luck. :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm in L&D now. My water broke this morning. I was admitted to the hospital even though I'm still only 1/2 cm dilated because I'm overdue and am experiencing bleeding. Contractions are becoming more noticeable and stronger, so I'm hoping to get enough progress to avoid induction meds. Wish me luck. :flower:

Good luck Disney! Fingers crossed for a nice, fast, uneventful delivery :hugs:

So exciting :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Ohhh good luck, Disney, keep us posted!!


----------



## Plex

Disney - Good luck hun, I hope everything goes smoothly for you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Im getting a bit fed up now with my laptop - i keep writing long replies only to then loose the damn things!! :grr: 

5th try to reply (sorry if its brief, i just wanted to not seem ignorant :haha:) 

Serneyx - Totally not looking forward to those clexane injections!! glad to hear theyre not too bad though - although if you take something for long enough then you get used to it :) ill keep telling myself that anyway as it makes me feel better! 

As far as names go hubby and I decided that he should pick a girls name and me the boys name, in the end he chose Samuels name anyway cos im so indecisive lolol :haha: 

I had a scan on thursday and am due another one on mon then wed - hopefully collection will be on Fri! :happydance:

Omg! all that waiting NOT to get ur injection done - i wouldve been really pissed about that! Have you had ur injection now? xx

Postal - How are you coping with the bed rest? Theres only so much reading and tv watching you can do :hugs: Ive not heard anything bout ivf and heart problems im afraid, its good that ur docs are checking everything out though :thumbup: Doesnt help when pregnancy is one big worry in the first place though :hugs:

Happy V-week hun!! I hope the appointment goes well on Monday :hugs: xx

Flagirl - Heya hun! Hows things going for you? I cant believe ur 35 weeks! This thread is exciting as most of you are getting so close now! 
How do you feel now youve finished work? Its all a bit surreal when babies are iminent :) surreal but nice :)

Are you moving house too? Thats a lot all in one go - I hope everythings sorted for when they arrive :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Had my scan on thursday and i was a bit shocked!

I had 14 follicles in total! 7 on each side - 

right - 10mm and 6 smaller ones

left - 12mm, 11.5mm, 11mm, 10mm and 3 smaller ones

Will continue on the menopur x4 vials - scan mon am and wed am. Hopefully collection on friday morning! :happydance: 

Im eating lots of protein, drinking pineapple juice and lots of milk, water and sports drinks, eating nuts (HATE nuts!) Im trying to keep relaxed too. Im taking loads of supplements as doc said they were ok to take.

Anyone have any other info on things i could do to help?

xxx


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex, your count looks great!

I still have to work for 2 more weeks (from home), so not much rest, plus attend some meetings in the office in person, which is fine. My mortgage was approved, closing date was originally stated as 7/11 but now looks like the week of 7/14, hope before 7/21 or whenever my munchkins decide to show up. Little stressful, but just happened, this was not planned at all...


----------



## Chickadeedee

Just checking in!! Plex - that's wonderful!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed everything continues to grow!!
Disney - so exciting!!!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Plex

Flagirl - Thanks - much better count for me this time!

:( boo for 2 more weeks work and for attending meeting etc :( sounds like everything will tie in nicely, finish work move house have babies :) hopefully all stress free. I just read how many weeks u are and thought, sill a while left for you, then i saw how many days '31' eek its weird how much shorter that sounds xx

Chickadee - Thanks! :) How are you getting on? Im sure i read that uve had u lil bubba now? lol my brain is all wobbily :wacko: cannot remember jack with all the drugs :haha: xx


----------



## dovkav123

Plex said:


> Had my scan on thursday and i was a bit shocked!
> 
> I had 14 follicles in total! 7 on each side -
> 
> right - 10mm and 6 smaller ones
> 
> left - 12mm, 11.5mm, 11mm, 10mm and 3 smaller ones
> 
> Will continue on the menopur x4 vials - scan mon am and wed am. Hopefully collection on friday morning! :happydance:
> 
> Im eating lots of protein, drinking pineapple juice and lots of milk, water and sports drinks, eating nuts (HATE nuts!) Im trying to keep relaxed too. Im taking loads of supplements as doc said they were ok to take.
> 
> Anyone have any other info on things i could do to help?
> 
> xxx

Plex! You are doing great! Eating healthy. Your ovaries are doing great too!
You should keep doing what you do. If you are interested please read my list. What have I done different a BFP month.

I did many different things this time and my embryo quality was not better. It is always A or B. This one was B.

1. No castor oil packs this cycle
2. we did assisted embryo hatching
3. we BD'ed before ET and after ET (w/o orgasm) THIS ONE WAS NEW!!!
4. I walked slowly but long the day after ET, stayed active, climbed stairs...
5. aspirin 100mg enteric coated started after ER, quit only for a day for ET(procedure could cause bleeding).
6. I ate lots of fish. I am taking 3g fish oil a day
7. 1000mg green tea extract with vitC after ET till BFP. (reduces inflammation responce)
8. Black carraway oil 20 drops a day. now I slow down to 3 drops
9. spoonfull avocado oil a day
10. pinapple and pinapple core after ET till BFP
11 increased vit D from 2000iu to 3000iu a day
12. iron 100mg a day, quit after BFP
13. Green chlorella increased from 1 pill to 3 pills a day
14. Probiotics one pill a day from ET til BFP
15 Sandorn and lemon juice
16. dandelion salats
17. alfa alfa and sweet peas sprouts
18. layed down 30min after ET
19. ate dried plums and abricots
20. drank ginger root tea, with clove and cinammon
21.ate water soaked walnuts and brasil nuts
22. I have used organic menstrual pads for 2 months.
23. banana a day(aspirin can thin my intestines and banana thickens them)
24. spicy food, hot peppers in 2ww
25. one egg a day

I ate good stuff and I should follow this list and keep going....
I did a lot. I'll never know what helped us this time 
Best luck for you! Everything crossed for you! (my baby's fingers and toes)


----------



## dovkav123

My first OB-Gyn meeting was yesterday. He is a nice guy; however I am soooo used to women DR. I don't wait a moment to undress.
They checked my urine, blood pressure and my weight. The blood test we'll do next week cos I'll bring him my vaccine history.
He wanted to check the baby on the u/s but I didn't want to. I am feeling great, my tummy is showing and that's all matters. He couldn't have any other instrument like fetoscope to listen to a baby's heart. That was sad. I am sure I hear it's heart on my stethoscope at home. It's louder every week.
He wanted to make sure if the baby still there... If it was a m/c it comes with a bleeding but it may take a month.
If the baby is sick, he couldn't be able to help.
I am just going with a nature..
I'll wait for a 20 week anatomy scan. We'll see more, organs will be bigger.
We'll not check baby for a chromosomal abnormalities. I am not old and my hubby's dna fragm test was very good. We don't have genetic disorders in our families. We'll hope and pray for only healthy baby. If we are not lucky, we'll love the child the way it is..
Those tests are not 100% and sometimes very bad results doesn't cause big child imparement. Those tests cause only stress during a happy pregnancy.
My dr. wants to do a pap smear. Pregnancy could cause abnormal cell growth in the cervix. Mild cases they just monitor and the sever cases they let them be, they wait for a delivery first....So why even test now? I had it done last Sepember. I'll wait till next January. Webmd.co states that "abnormal cervical cells resolve after pregnancy." It soinds like a false positive test to me.
I don't want to do it now. I am negative on HPV. However, I have had abnormal pap smear 9 years ago. Dr. did colposcopy, scraped some cells from my cervix to check under microscope and caused quit a bit bleeding. It was a mild case, and it resolved on it's own. I have never had abnormal pap smear since then.

I think my dr. is a very easy going, he'll listen to my wishes and help me stay healthy with unnecessary testing.


----------



## flagirlie7

Oh, Plex, we will barely close before babies are here, so no moving anytime soon... Maybe by the end of August we'll manage something. Anyway, it's really not what my timeline shows below, it's 15 days max, due to twins and having a scheduled C section on 7/21 (37 weeks and 6 days)... How's that???


----------



## Plex

O wow - so cool to have a date for you to see ur babies!! If not a bit scary - theyre so imminent! :D Hopefully then you will be in some form of routine by the time you move, it will probably involve no sleep though which sucks :( Are you able to stay where u are for a little while after you close on the new house? xx

Dovkav - Thanks!! Im doing some of the things you have on your list, some ive never heard of! What does the black carraway do? Also what does Green chlorella do?

Exciting that you have had ur first appointment now! Its great that the doc didnt force you into doing anything you didnt want :thumbup: Do you have a date for your 20wk scan now then? xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Theoretically our lease expires on 9/23, but i kinda told landlord we should be out by the end of August, preferably by 8/23.


----------



## Plex

Flagirl - crikey, so itll be all happening at the same time! Have you started packing things away yet? xx


----------



## Plex

Had my second stimm scan today - collection is pencilled in for Friday now!!

I have another scan on wed am which im excited about

Todays scan - 

right - 10, 10, 11, 13, 16, 16

left - 9, 6, 18, 16, 15, 16, 15, 11

Ive been told to disregard the 18 and the 6 as they may be over mature /under mature at the time of collection but either way thats 12 growing nicely!! :happydance: 

Im feeling quite optimistic about numbers of follicles now, im starting to worry about collection and fert rates now :dohh: the worry never ends!!!!!! :grr: xx


----------



## dovkav123

Fantastic news, Plex! Cheering for you!Can't wait for your update!


Black caraway seed oil is similar to a Flaxseed oil that contains the essential fatty acid alpha-linolenic acid (ALA). It may help with inflammation....and other chronic conditions.

Chlorella is a type of algae. It detoxes your body, takes out heavy metals like mercury and lead.


----------



## Plex

thanks! Ill have a look around and see if i can find any :D anything to help! xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex your numbers sound great! ! Try not to worry. I ate pineapple core for 3 evenings after my ET. I read not to eat the meat of it because it causes contractions. The core makes the uterus sticky. I also drank red wine every night. I didn't see the dr much at all because I was in the study, but the lady who was in charge was a hoot. She told me to drink whatever but preferably red wine during my entire ivf process. After ET to take it easy but not too easy. And that I could continue to drink red wine until a possitive test. It's good for circulation, and relaxes you. I tested the day of ET and the next day I walked for about 2 hours around a store. . Ikea... very slowly. I pretty much took it easy for a week. I didn't want to do anything to mess it up. I was drinking some but only about 3 oz a day . I was told I could have 6 oz. I still drank some twice a week for a couple weeks but found I couldn't drink it any more. Lol. The lady that handled my case has been doing this for 20 years. She said she was part of a study in Europe that encouraged drinking like you weren't trying. Just don't get slap down fall down drunk. Those who drank had higher numbers. They believe it was mainly due to being more relaxed during the ivf process. 

Afm
Bed rest isn't fun. I try to keep entertained. I haven't slept well the last week. I have this horrible pain below my ribs the my Dr today said is my uterus stretched so far . He recommended a maternity belt to help hold the wieght up. I had more 3d scans today. My boys are so beautiful! I will post pics. They are big boys. The have big heads which runs in dh family. Kinda makes me glad I'll be having a c sec. They should weigh around 1 lb 4 oz each. They are 1 lb 12 oz each. Nearly 2 lbs already! !! I'm in shock. I'm only 5'2 so my other babies were 5 lbs 5 oz at 39 weeks. And 4 lbs 8 oz and 4 lbs 5 oz at 34 weeks. So you can see why I was shocked to have babies this big. I saw on line that at 28 weeks they should be 2 lbs roughly. Not sure how accurate that is. But I'm 24 weeks 5 days. So the pics I will post. .. there are more of baby b (Wyatt) because he's always my camera hog. Baby A (robbie) was facing my spine at first. But my sonographer came back in the room and finally got a 3d of robbies face. .... my Lil camera hog felt the need to once again. . Stick his foot and leg in the picture. I hope they show well. . Let me try. ..


----------



## AryaStark

So here are Postalmom's 3D baby pics. Uploading them on her behalf :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









3.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2









5.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AryaStark

Okay the 6th one for PostalMom... wouldn't let me add more than 5 pics!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bizzibii

postal great pictures , 3d or 4d ? they are so cute

plex - congrats on the numbers. I haven't done anything different to get my bfp. Straight after transfer I got on my pushbike and cycled home. I was only taking vitamins. I don't drink but I was already planning my next cycle because I was convinced this one won't work so I guess I was a bit more relaxed...and look at me, got pregnant from ivf and natural at the same time. I guess you never know. 

I am having my 20w scan in couple of days. I am nervous, still can't feel the babies kick and it makes me worry :-(


----------



## MishC

Anyone know if Disney has had her baby yet?

Plex - Everything seems to be going well.

Postal -How come you're on bed rest?

Arya - Great Pictures!

Have any of you ladies have morning (all day) sickness return? As you can see i'm 19 weeks and I have been sickness freefor4/5 weeks but I think its come back with a vengeance. I'm not impressed at all.


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, thanks. They are 3d when is a still image and 4d while in video. So i got to watch them in 4d moving around and received the 3d images to take home. I'm having dh blow up 2 of the pictures to frame and hang for my baby shower on the 20th this month. 
Mishc,
Arya posted my pics for me. We're best friends. Love her. Any way, I'm on bed rest because I have a set of twins already that were born at 34 weeks when I was 21. I fought off labor for a couple months. I'm showing the same signs. I'm 36 now. This is a very painful pregnancy. I can't stand or walk long, I have horrible groin pain all the time. Being up right seems to bring more contractions which I'm trying to avoid. Dr thinks I'm doing great but in not allowed to do much. We are being extremely cautious. When I have these babies I want them to be able to come home with me and not spend time in the nicu. My girls were in nicu 12 days. I already have bladder leakage now too. They said it's because the boys have big heads and robbie is pushing on it all the time. Wyatt likes to kick my bladder as well. Very very active babies. :)


----------



## Plex

Postal - LOVE those 3d scan pictures :cloud9: theyre handsome lil boys :) Did you get a dvd with your 3d scan? 

A glass of red wine sounds nice lol :wine: may ask hubby to get me some, i think im more chilled now as im not at work now until august 7th! :happydance: 

Did you get a maternity belt? If you did is it helping at all? I can only imagine the discomfort you're in :hugs: Hope your managing to get some sleep xx

Bizzi - Thanks hun :) I think not stressing out has a lot to do with success - ive got to really stop myself stressing about trying not to stress out :haha: xx

Mish - I had morning sickness all day through out my pregnancy with my lb - I was never sick though, thankfully. I burped a lot :dohh: and ate small amounts regular. Its awful that ur ms has come back - what are you doing to cope? xx


----------



## flagirlie7

bizzibii - no worries, i did not feel mine until 22 weeks.. 

postal - great pics and great quality. i did 3/4d but mine did not cooperate at all! Hope times go by fast for you, it can't be fun. I used to have major pains under my right rib, but it eventually went away, also my back pain, i honestly feel better now physically then in 2nd tri. just uncomfortable.

arya! how are you??? nice to see ya.

plex - looking good! i kept my belly covered a lot after transfer, with blankets etc. i was not allowed alcohol since starting stims. also, took it really easy for 2 days after transfer. no pineapple for me. guess everyone is different. took baby aspirin though!

mish - i was quite lucky and only had a sickness for a short period of time, definitely was gone by 15/16 weeks. 

disney - where are you?? maybe it's a good news :)

dovkav - hope all is well with you!

AFM - nothing new really, maybe except (TMI) more bowel movements, as opposed to constant constipation before. babies are pushing down on my bottom, my bones hurt around my you-know-what, all over, can't sit for too long. and hemorrhoids, dont even get me started, not painful but itchy... hungry. and yes, house might close this friday or beginning of next week, eek. my homeowners insurance wants us to move in by 8/11, argh. i was hoping for more time, and no, nothing packed yet!!


----------



## Plex

Flagirl - Eeeek!!! Omg thats no time at all with 2 lil ones coming so soon too!! Can you get anyone to help pack all ur things up? xx


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie7, lol. I'm in the same boat with a sudden increase of bowel movements. Before I was always trying to balance out the constipation. I have horrible crotch pain from the babies pushing down and ligament pain.im so proud of you making it this far. I really hope to follow in your footsteps. I also really hope I'll feel better in my 3rd tri. I'm almost there. 

Has any one else had red bumps on the belly? Like little acne. It so wierd and embarrassing.


----------



## dovkav123

Postal mom, adorable boys!
I felt a movement yesterday at 15w 1day!
I was sitting on the coach very relaxed, my legs spread apart and I felt it!
It was a feeling I have never felt before: wave, tickle, flutter. It lasted for a few seconds and than again repeated and lasted for a few seconds. Can't wait for more! Sitting and waiting for another Hi!
I bought some maternity pants and some dresses regular ones (one size bigger).
I feel I am growing bigger every day. Can't wait for MOnday. This is my day when I weight myself and to measure my belly.
When I lean forward I feel the resistance. I feel little orange there!
Sending you best wishes to all!


----------



## PostalMom

Ugh!!! I just got a call from the drs office. I failed my 1 hr glucose test. I have to go Monday to take the 3 hour test. And may I add. My injection site has my entire arm and shoulder sore.


----------



## flagirlie7

Postal - GD is surely not fun, especially all the tests leading to it :( but it's totally manageable... I have a terrible crotch pain too, just all that pressure, my bones are achy! No wonder, u/s showed today they each weigh like 6 lbs! 11 more days... eeeeek. 

Plex - my bro is flying down shortly after we leave the hospital, so he can help my DH move, poor thing. He knows!


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - sorry to hear about the GT.
Dovkav - happy you felt the movement 

Flagirl- `I d feel for you hun 

Ive had my 20w scan. All good, my boy is probably a girl now which is strange because I have defo seen something sticking out . 
Feeling heavier now and starting to have problems moving etc.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been absent for so long. I finally learned why the baby never dropped and why I wasn't dilating. 

Audrey was born on July 5 at a whopping 9 lbs, 5 oz and 21 inches long! DH and I are both small, and it was a complete shock to everyone!

My waters broke around 4:00 am on July 4. I called my doctors office and spoke with the on-call OB. I was told to go to the hospital as I was overdue, and I was also bleeding. After getting checked in at the hospital, I learned that I was only 1 cm dilated. :dohh: Although I was not feeling painful, regular contractions, and they weren't positive that my waters broke due to the presence of blood (I _knew_ it had, though), I was admitted. The baby's heart rate was fine on the monitor, and regular contractions were being picked up by the monitors. I was allowed to try to progress on my own until 12:30 when a cervical check showed no significant progress. Pitocin was started shortly after. I originally went in not wanting an epidural (or pitocin) - I gave up that idea after I was upped to the third dose / level of the drug (OMG the contractions were so painful, and I was only 1.5 cm dilated by 5:00 pm). I got my epidural shortly after 6:00 pm and felt so much better (I was finally able to rest!). :thumbup:

July 4 eventually became July 5, and I still wasn't progressing. My Pitocin was suspended for a few hours in the middle of the night because L&D got very busy. I must say it's very disheartening to arrive when it's quiet, and have all of the birthing rooms fill up and then empty while you are there. The on-call OB from my doctors office changed on July 5. She prefers to avoid c-sections whenever possible (like me) and advised that we wait a little longer to see what an increased dose of Pitocin would do. They were closely monitoring the baby's heart rate and watching for signs of infection (due to broken wasters for more than 24 hours) and determined that there were no risks to the baby to wait a little longer. I started getting heavy pressure feelings below, and based on that and the big, constant, overlapping contractions seen on the monitor, the nurse thought I might be getting close. I allowed my epidural to wear off a little so that I'd know when to push, and the nurse checked my cervix - 2 cm. :growlmad: The contractions were so intense as I waited for my epidural to catch back up. After a couple more hours, the doctor came in to check on me. I was given the option to keep waiting up to a couple more hours or to go for a c-section. She got paged for another delivery, so we ended up waiting, though I knew where we were headed. When she got back, she checked my cervix one last time, and I was only 3 cm. After 39 hours in L&D, off to surgery we went. 

The operation went well overall. Audrey was out in no time and received a loud collective "Wow! BIG baby!" From everyone in the room. Hearing her first cries was simply amazing, and I was in love with her as soon as I saw her. DH went to take photos while they looked her over, and I of course remained on the table. My hands and arms were jittery and shaky throughout the operation and afterwards. I lost a lot of blood but luckily did not require a transfusion. 

We were in the recovery area of the maternity ward for 4 nights. Between a painful recovery and struggles with breastfeeding (and Audrey losing weight), it's been a tough journey. We've been home since Thursday night. I am so in love with Audrey that I'd go through it all again in a heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## Serenyx

Oh Disney I am glad to hear from you :hugs:

Sorry to hear that the labour wasn't progressing and that you had to have a csection in the end but the main thing is that she is here safely :hugs:

Audrey is a lovely name :flower: 9lbs 5oz! Ouch!!

Have you got any photos you don't mind sharing? :)

Glad to hear all is well now, even if you had a tough time of it for a few days :hugs: Given her size I'm guessing she skipped the newborn clothes and has gone straight into 0-3 months!


----------



## AryaStark

Disney!!!! Congratulations, honey! Audrey is a lovely name!

Flagirlie how are you doing hon? I'm sorry it took me a while to read and respond. I haven't been lurking often.

After that early mc in the last cycle, it was a wait and watch until AF arrived before we could start a fresh one. I'e gone 40 days without AF arriving, and I haven't ovulated this month. Everything is quiet inside. So the RE finally got me started on BCP two days ago to get moving ahead. That's where its at, for now. Starting a fresh cycle, with tentative ER on Aug 8-10 and transfer 3 or 5 days later, depending on how many follies they get. Right now its 10 days of BCP then a week of lupron, then stims... 

The last 5 weeks have been a roller coaster ride for DH and me, besides this early MC, there's been other challenges that DH had, from being falsely accused by a local crazy woman to having a horrid new boss and having to change jobs... PostalMom has been like the rock who's been with us through it all. She's a rockstar!


----------



## flagirlie7

Just hanging in here. Guess we are next! Eek. 10 more days max. House might close on Wednesday, thank god. As long as kiddos last until after that, they can come anytime after! Had some insomnia lately, after long period of sleeping long and hard and being tired, so weird. It was nice to get out of the house and see peeps at work yesterday and today... im still ok to walk, drive and work... Anyway, just excited it's weekend and hopefully some good soccer on tv :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Disney, so sorry for all the struggles, but I am glad it's all good now! Congrats!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Oh Disney I am glad to hear from you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the labour wasn't progressing and that you had to have a csection in the end but the main thing is that she is here safely :hugs:
> 
> Audrey is a lovely name :flower: 9lbs 5oz! Ouch!!
> 
> Have you got any photos you don't mind sharing? :)
> 
> Glad to hear all is well now, even if you had a tough time of it for a few days :hugs: Given her size I'm guessing she skipped the newborn clothes and has gone straight into 0-3 months!

Thanks! :hugs: I'll share pics as soon as I get a chance. :thumbup: She actually does fit some of the newborn clothes that we have on hand. She barely fits newborn diapers. Her discharge weight was 8 lbs, 5 oz when we left the hospital. We are having to supplement breast milk with formula until my supply increases. Apparently it's common to have a low supply if fertility issues also exist. :shrug:



AryaStark said:


> Disney!!!! Congratulations, honey! Audrey is a lovely name!
> 
> Flagirlie how are you doing hon? I'm sorry it took me a while to read and respond. I haven't been lurking often.
> 
> After that early mc in the last cycle, it was a wait and watch until AF arrived before we could start a fresh one. I'e gone 40 days without AF arriving, and I haven't ovulated this month. Everything is quiet inside. So the RE finally got me started on BCP two days ago to get moving ahead. That's where its at, for now. Starting a fresh cycle, with tentative ER on Aug 8-10 and transfer 3 or 5 days later, depending on how many follies they get. Right now its 10 days of BCP then a week of lupron, then stims...
> 
> The last 5 weeks have been a roller coaster ride for DH and me, besides this early MC, there's been other challenges that DH had, from being falsely accused by a local crazy woman to having a horrid new boss and having to change jobs... PostalMom has been like the rock who's been with us through it all. She's a rockstar!

Thanks! It's great to hear from you. I've been wondering how you've been. I'm so sorry about your MC and the other recent challenges you have been faced with. :hugs: Hang in there, and best of luck with your next cycle!!



flagirlie7 said:


> Just hanging in here. Guess we are next! Eek. 10 more days max. House might close on Wednesday, thank god. As long as kiddos last until after that, they can come anytime after! Had some insomnia lately, after long period of sleeping long and hard and being tired, so weird. It was nice to get out of the house and see peeps at work yesterday and today... im still ok to walk, drive and work... Anyway, just excited it's weekend and hopefully some good soccer on tv :)

Exciting stuff! I hope you get some rest soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats Disney and wow that is a big baby!
Postal sorry you failed ur 1 hr test but if u do end in gd it's totally manageable.
AFM we are planning on moving out of state with me going 3 wks ahead of dh. I also had my car broken into so I've been extremely overwhelmed....I make 25 weeks on Monday ;)


----------



## Serenyx

Sorry I have been a bit quiet this week, just been really busy :wacko:



Plex said:


> Serneyx - Totally not looking forward to those clexane injections!! glad to hear theyre not too bad though - although if you take something for long enough then you get used to it :) ill keep telling myself that anyway as it makes me feel better!
> 
> As far as names go hubby and I decided that he should pick a girls name and me the boys name, in the end he chose Samuels name anyway cos im so indecisive lolol :haha:
> 
> Omg! all that waiting NOT to get ur injection done - i wouldve been really pissed about that! Have you had ur injection now? xx

That's true! I have been taking them for so long now, but I have to stop next week :wacko: I'm a bit worried about that given that everything has been going well whilst I am on them but my consultant won't let you take it too close to birth (I stay on the aspirin though).

My DH is the indecisive one :p So I probably will get the final say on the name :haha:

I had my whooping cough injection last Monday - Monday it was all fine, I even asked my DH if he could see the injection site as there was nothing there, but come Tuesday it had all swollen up and was rather red, sore and itchy! It also hurt a bit. It's pretty much gone down now though, just a red patch and the itchiness is left.



dovkav123 said:


> My first OB-Gyn meeting was yesterday. He is a nice guy; however I am soooo used to women DR. I don't wait a moment to undress.
> They checked my urine, blood pressure and my weight. The blood test we'll do next week cos I'll bring him my vaccine history.
> He wanted to check the baby on the u/s but I didn't want to. I am feeling great, my tummy is showing and that's all matters. He couldn't have any other instrument like fetoscope to listen to a baby's heart. That was sad. I am sure I hear it's heart on my stethoscope at home. It's louder every week.
> He wanted to make sure if the baby still there... If it was a m/c it comes with a bleeding but it may take a month.
> If the baby is sick, he couldn't be able to help.
> I am just going with a nature..
> I'll wait for a 20 week anatomy scan. We'll see more, organs will be bigger.
> We'll not check baby for a chromosomal abnormalities. I am not old and my hubby's dna fragm test was very good. We don't have genetic disorders in our families. We'll hope and pray for only healthy baby. If we are not lucky, we'll love the child the way it is..
> Those tests are not 100% and sometimes very bad results doesn't cause big child imparement. Those tests cause only stress during a happy pregnancy.
> My dr. wants to do a pap smear. Pregnancy could cause abnormal cell growth in the cervix. Mild cases they just monitor and the sever cases they let them be, they wait for a delivery first....So why even test now? I had it done last Sepember. I'll wait till next January. Webmd.co states that "abnormal cervical cells resolve after pregnancy." It soinds like a false positive test to me.
> I don't want to do it now. I am negative on HPV. However, I have had abnormal pap smear 9 years ago. Dr. did colposcopy, scraped some cells from my cervix to check under microscope and caused quit a bit bleeding. It was a mild case, and it resolved on it's own. I have never had abnormal pap smear since then.
> 
> I think my dr. is a very easy going, he'll listen to my wishes and help me stay healthy with unnecessary testing.

Glad to hear all went well at your Ob appointment :thumbup: To be honest I have not heard of pap smears being done during pregnancy unless you are high risk, normally you just get one done after due to the fact it can throw up false positives.



flagirlie7 said:


> Anyway, it's really not what my timeline shows below, it's 15 days max, due to twins and having a scheduled C section on 7/21 (37 weeks and 6 days)... How's that???

You are so close now Flagilie! Only 9 days until your LO's will be here :hugs:



Plex said:


> Had my second stimm scan today - collection is pencilled in for Friday now!!
> 
> I have another scan on wed am which im excited about
> 
> Todays scan -
> 
> right - 10, 10, 11, 13, 16, 16
> 
> left - 9, 6, 18, 16, 15, 16, 15, 11
> 
> Ive been told to disregard the 18 and the 6 as they may be over mature /under mature at the time of collection but either way thats 12 growing nicely!! :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling quite optimistic about numbers of follicles now, im starting to worry about collection and fert rates now :dohh: the worry never ends!!!!!! :grr: xx

That is a great number of follies Plex! How did it all go??



bizzibii said:


> I am having my 20w scan in couple of days. I am nervous, still can't feel the babies kick and it makes me worry :-(

I didn't feel anything I was positive was the baby until after 20 weeks and my placenta is at the top so wouldn't block movement :shrug: I wouldn't worry too much :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> AFM - nothing new really, maybe except (TMI) more bowel movements, as opposed to constant constipation before.

I'm glad it's not just me :blush:



dovkav123 said:


> I felt a movement yesterday at 15w 1day!
> I was sitting on the coach very relaxed, my legs spread apart and I felt it!
> It was a feeling I have never felt before: wave, tickle, flutter. It lasted for a few seconds and than again repeated and lasted for a few seconds. Can't wait for more! Sitting and waiting for another Hi!
> I bought some maternity pants and some dresses regular ones (one size bigger).
> I feel I am growing bigger every day. Can't wait for MOnday. This is my day when I weight myself and to measure my belly.
> When I lean forward I feel the resistance. I feel little orange there!
> Sending you best wishes to all!

Congratulations on feeling your LO move :thumbup: It's a wonderful feeling isn't it :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Ugh!!! I just got a call from the drs office. I failed my 1 hr glucose test. I have to go Monday to take the 3 hour test. And may I add. My injection site has my entire arm and shoulder sore.

Sorry to hear this :( I hope you pass the 3 hour test but GD is manageable thankfully!

Lovely 3D pictures of your boys! We got a few of our LO but she wasn't really co-operating :haha:



bizzibii said:


> Ive had my 20w scan. All good, my boy is probably a girl now which is strange because I have defo seen something sticking out .
> Feeling heavier now and starting to have problems moving etc.

OH! Well I wouldn't buy too many gender specific clothes then, it might be best to stick to neutrals unless you have another scan booked where they can confirm it :wacko:

At our 20 week scan we were told 'probably girl' but she wasn't really co-operating, however we had a private 3D scan where they confirmed a girl :cloud9:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks! :hugs: I'll share pics as soon as I get a chance. :thumbup: She actually does fit some of the newborn clothes that we have on hand. She barely fits newborn diapers. Her discharge weight was 8 lbs, 5 oz when we left the hospital. We are having to supplement breast milk with formula until my supply increases. Apparently it's common to have a low supply if fertility issues also exist. :shrug:

Looking forward to seeing your pictures :hugs:

Glad to hear she fits a few of the newborn clothes, I was wondering what size to get so it looks like i'll have to be prepared and get some newborn and some 0-3. 

I didn't know that it was common to have low milk supply if you have fertility issues - definitely something I will need to keep in mind! I was planning on breast feeding but also getting LO used to taking a bottle as I want my DH to be able to do one of the feeds to help with bonding :hugs:



Lucinda7981 said:


> AFM we are planning on moving out of state with me going 3 wks ahead of dh. I also had my car broken into so I've been extremely overwhelmed....I make 25 weeks on Monday ;)

Sounds rather eventful - sorry to hear about your car :nope:

Congratulations on making 25 weeks :hugs:

AFM - it has been rather hectic here recently but hopefully things are starting to wind down a bit! I had a big project due in which I submitted last week - that is a load off my mind, then I break up from work this Friday - can't wait for that! I am so tired at the end of the day due to the stresses of work that I come home and fall asleep!

My consultant appt. went ok but they didn't do a growth scan as I had an emergency scan the week before where they checked the growth and they will only do them 2 weeks apart. They did a doppler scan though and the blood flow looks fine. Due to my abnormal ctg the week before the consultant wanted me to have another one, the midwife cheerfully told me it would only take 20 mins and then I could go home. Well 1hr and 20 mins later I was still hooked up to the machine :dohh: My LO wasn't co-operating (this seems to be a bit of a recurring theme :haha: ) so they had to give me some ice-cold water to drink to wake her up so they could see her heart accelerate. I am back in again in two weeks time for another growth scan and a ctg.

Hope you are all doing ok :flower:


----------



## Plex

Sorry I cant put much without getting upset all over again - but i wanted to give a quick update, they got 9 eggs in total, 8 were mature but none, NONE fertilized :cry: im beyond devastated. Great quality eggs great quality sperm just nothing, nada, ziltch. Anger has over-ridden crying at the moment. 

Will update tomorrow if i can - the embryologist said he was shocked as we'd had such a good response last time re-fertilization (both the mature ones fertilized - the only 2 we had) He going to leave them over the weekend and call me back 2moro to see if there is any change - which he says would be 'EXTREMELY RARE'. He will also speak with his senior/consultant on monday - cant remember why hes going to do that though :dohh:

Luckily we do have one :cold: which we could transfer providing it survives the thaw.

Sorry for the depressing update :hugs: I so wish it was a better one xxx


----------



## bizzibii

Plex I am so so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## MishC

Plex - Sorry to hear this. I hope you're ok and your frostie is a strong one.


----------



## flagirlie7

So sorry, Plex! Good luck with the frostie!


----------



## MishC

Dovkav - Yey excellent news on feeling movement.

Flagirlie - Do you know where you're moving to? I hope the bowel movements sort themselves out! I have constipation which is bloody awful! Wow 6lbs twins that's great although I don't trust u/s for guessing weight as I know too many people who have been told they're having small babies and they've had average sized ones.

Postal - Oh dear what do you have to do for the GT tests and how do they decide if you fail? Good luck with the next one.

Bizzbii - Congratulations on your girl, I assume they told you its a boy? 

Disney - Huge congratulations on the birth of your daughter glad you are both healthy and home. Wow wasn't she big I bet you're glad you have a section ...lol How are you finding motherhood?

AFM - The sickness isn't to bad it comes and goes so i'm lucky its not constant. I'm off to the doctors today because i'm so itchy its getting that bad that i'm not sleeping on a night. I had blood tests ran about a month ago which showed low creatinine levels but I don't think it was anything to be too concerned about. Also off for my 20 week scan on Thursday... yey


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Sorry I cant put much without getting upset all over again - but i wanted to give a quick update, they got 9 eggs in total, 8 were mature but none, NONE fertilized :cry: im beyond devastated. Great quality eggs great quality sperm just nothing, nada, ziltch. Anger has over-ridden crying at the moment.
> 
> Will update tomorrow if i can - the embryologist said he was shocked as we'd had such a good response last time re-fertilization (both the mature ones fertilized - the only 2 we had) He going to leave them over the weekend and call me back 2moro to see if there is any change - which he says would be 'EXTREMELY RARE'. He will also speak with his senior/consultant on monday - cant remember why hes going to do that though :dohh:
> 
> Luckily we do have one :cold: which we could transfer providing it survives the thaw.
> 
> Sorry for the depressing update :hugs: I so wish it was a better one xxx

Plex I am so sorry to hear this :hugs:

I hope you get some answers, it does seem strange that after both fertilised last time they all failed to fertilise this time! I remember Rurin(?) had the same issue last year and decided to go for ICSI on a subsequent IVF try. I hope this is something you can consider x you must be so angry right now but there are some small positives, you know this protocol worked and produced a good number of eggs which gives you hope for the future x I hope your little frostie thaws well if that is the route you decide to go down :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

MischC -I am expecting twins and yes they told me I have a boy and a girl but now they are saying the boy is probably a girl, which is great regardless because they are both doing well. The only problem ( or not ) is I already got some presents from friends/family and have a lot of blue clothes . Good luck on ur scan on Thursday . 

Plex - I agree with what Serenyx is saying . At least you know the protocol works but having to pay all the money only to find out there is not even one is so upsetting. I remember when I was doing my IVF I have asked about the ICSI and my doctor told me they decide on the day depending on how it all looks. I don't know how it works but I am surprised they haven't done the ICSI.


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, congratulations! !! I'm so happy for you! ! I am also so sorry you had such a painful delivery. That's always a pregnant woman's nightmare. I'm glad it's over and your lovely baby girl is here. Big hugs to you. 

Plex, I'm so so sorry. I just can't find the words. Praying that your frosty is strong enough. Maybe ICSI is the way to go for you. That's what I did. Big hugs to you as well!

Mishc, they made me take the 3 hr glucose test today. It wasn't pleasant. I arrived at 8:10 and had my first blood draw at 8:15. I drank the solution in less than a minute, and was instructed to come back at 9:15, 10:15 &11:15 for the next 3 blood draws. My mom took me to 3 different stores for 30 minutes at a time so we wouldn't be too bored. My baby shower is this Sunday so we did get some things accomplished. I was stuck 4 times in the left arm the 2 veins on the inside of my elbow. So each vein got it twice. My arm is sore now. Now I have to wait for a call or no news tomorrow. I hope for no news. I asked her how often is the first test wrong. She said 50% of the time. Great. Lol. I have no clue what I'm in for if I do have gd. 
I am gaining weight fast now. About 2-3 lbs a week. 32 lbs so far. My belly is so heavy now. I'm. Trying to remember to straighten my back when I stand instead of letting it curve. For my shower this Sunday I decided on finger foods. I think the memorable will be the blue jello jigglers shot squares I'll make. I'm excited for it. My mom has done great buying a ton of stuff at yardsales, but it will be nice for some new stuff too. There are so many of us moving at the end of our pregnancy. I haven't talked about mine for a while. There have been so many unexpected setbacks. We should have moved over a month ago. Hopefully we will move before summer ends. I'm trying not to think of everything. I do know that we plan on me not going back to work after the twins come. That will require selling our current home. Once we do that, we should be able to manage off of one income. Fxed.


----------



## PostalMom

Please pray for me and my babies! !!!!!!# on my way to hospital. Bleeding heavy. Babies are still kicking.


----------



## Serenyx

PostalMom said:


> Please pray for me and my babies! !!!!!!# on my way to hospital. Bleeding heavy. Babies are still kicking.

Sending big hugs to you :hugs:

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Disneyfan88

No time to catch up now, but I hope to soon. I just wanted to send :hugs: to Plex and prayers to PostalMom and her precious babies.


----------



## Plex

thought id pop back and give an update - 

Postal :hugs: im sending u and ur babies all my prayers and massive hugs :hugs: xxx

im going in 2moro for a transfer of my frozen blast (if it survives!) Will update then xx


----------



## MishC

Postal - Sounds like the 3 hour GD test it horrible!

I really hope you & your babies are ok I have everything crossed for the 3 of you. xx

Plex - Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.


----------



## mizuno

Hi ladies, I've been back for a while now, but haven't had a chance to post (so busy at work). I did read all your updates.

Postal - I hope everything is ok, fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Plex - sorry to hear about your eggs not fertilising. At least you have a frostie left and I hope the transfer goes well and the little bean sticks! :dust:

Disney - congrats on your baby girl! Audrey is a beautiful name. I love reading detailed posts about the actual birth - you don't hear about all the details too often.

dovkav - it's so exciting to feel the movement, isn't it? It's so comforting.

Bizzbii - that's so weird that they changed their mind on if it's a boy or a girl. I thought these things are pretty accurate. Anyway, like you said, as long as they are healthy. Do you have any other children? 

AFM - being away was nice, but also a bit stressful. I was very busy during the first part of the trip (I was in Italy for work), which caused me some contractions (BH, I suppose). It freaked me out of course, especially being in a foreign country. I nearly went to teh ER one day when the contractions wouldn't stop, but in the end I decided against it. At my last doc's appointment they told me that I have a low lying placenta, which means that I can't have any intravaginal examinations. I didn't know how I would explain this to the doctors in Italy (i dont speak Italian). Anyway, the worst part is that my doc has forbidden any vaginal intercourse :( Luckily other types of fun are still ok (sorry TMI) :blush: Anywho, otherwise everything is going well, had my 24 week milestone last week (v-day!) and now I just have to look forward to the glucose test in a few weeks.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. Thank you for your prayers and well wishes. After a few scary hours that seemed like an eternity, the babies are doing fine. I'm great considering I get to keep my boys in still. They examined me and they aren't sure where the blood came from, so they believe it was most likely caused from sex. Dh and I had sex around 4:30 am that morning. It didn't hurt. I didn't bleed. Everything was fine. I did my glucose 3 hour, came home. So last night I was teasing my dog about it being bed time. She's so cute. She walks down the hall about 5 steps and turns and looks at me to make sure I'm still coming. Well, I decided to hide from her next to the t.v. as I was standing there, my mom and dh were on the couch laughing about the dog looking for me. All of a sudden a felt a gush. Like my heavy af just showed. I started saying. .. please let me be peeing myself , over and over again as I walked to the bathroom. I sat down and looked at my panties and v they were soaked with blood. I yelled .. Mom! Robert! Call the dr! ! I'm bleeding! ! My Dh although calm was like a deer in head lights. My mom saw all the blood in the toilet and so did I. I lost it. I started crying .Dh was in shock. He said. . My phone is dead. So my daughter 1 of 3 grabbed my phone. Dh says.. his number is with my phone. . I said just give it here! I called my Dr who said to get to the hospital immediately. Poor dh was just staring into my panty drawer confused. I just needed a fresh pair, shorts, and a pad. My other daughter was fighting with a drawer that doesn't open all the way trying b to find me a pad, all while my mom is barking out orders. I'm just sitting on the toilet crying. We finely got into the car, dh did a good job telling me I had to calm down and hold it together for him while he's driving. So i did. I really thought my babies were going to die. Thank god everything is ok. It really showed us all how unprepared we are. On the bright side. . My registration is complete now. Lol. I was absolutely terrified though. Then to have them tell me it was probably from sex! ?!? Well dh won't be touching me for the rest of this pregnancy.lol he made that very clear. He did say that he realized that he should be more affectionate . That's good. So we will see how things go. I'll keep all of you informed. Hugs!!


----------



## mizuno

omg, postal, that is so scary!!!! 
I'm glad to hear everything is ok. :hugs:

But the explanation, that it's because of sex, is just weird. I guess the bleeding stopped by itself? And since they could find out where it's coming from, they just assumed it was from that? 
anyway, that really scares me, because I have to admit, although my doc said no vaginal sex due to low placenta, we have not been 100% compliant :blush: Now though, I think I will listen to her.


----------



## bizzibii

:hugs:postal - glad all is good:hugs:

Mizuno - Yeyy for being 24w . No I do not have any other children and if we do not get to have any more I will be happy anyway. I just want them to be born healthy .


----------



## flagirlie7

Glad all is ok, Postal! Yeah, we have been avoiding sex like a plague, not worth it... Had my last appt today, babies are doing great, just waiting on Monday. Doc did a group B strep, plus I asked her to check me. She said she could tell I was effaced, but only 0.5 cm (or fingertip dilated)... Girl did drop though, as doc could feel her head... Six more days :)


----------



## MishC

Postal - That happened to my brother ex when she was pregnant. I'm glad you're ok and your little babies are doing well too.


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, ya, I'm not happy with the diagnosis. Seems like a catch all. I just can't see where sex would cause that much blood. Earlier in the pregnancy we had spotting twice from sex. This was not Even close to the same. I have an apt at 8:15 am tomorrow to see my dr. I'll let you know what he says. We all learn from each other on here.


----------



## Plex

Mizuno - Congrats on finding out its a girl and reaching V-week! xx

OMG Postal :( what an awful experience!!! :hugs: Weird that they said it was due to sex though? Good in a way cos at least u know ur babies are good and unaffected as i can only imagine how fearful you were for them :hugs: xx

Flagirl - Eeek!!! 6 more days :happydance: xx

Misch - How u getting on - cant believe ur 20 weeks already! xx

Hope all u other lovely ladies are doing well? xx

afm - im patiently (not) waiting for the phone call to say if a) blast survived the thaw and b) if im goin in for a transfer or not - pray for me!!


----------



## MishC

Plex - I'm doing alright thanks. It's been a long 20 weeks i'm looking forward to November so I can have my body back ...lol.

Have you heard from your clinic yet?

Postal - If you're not happy with the diagnosis the keep pushing. You know your body better than anyone.


----------



## dovkav123

Postalmom, I am so sorry for the scare. It was horrible!
I don't like the idea of a glucose test, I'll refuse doing it. It is a shock for a baby and me. I am not eating sugar for years now(no ice cream, cookies, chocolate, cos I have pimples growing or yeast problems,,),I eat only fruit. I guess refined sugar is my problem not a natural fructose. 
I hope that glucose test didn't cause your bleeding.

Plex hope and pray for you really hard that you'll get your ET today.


----------



## PostalMom

Plex I'm praying for you! 

I went to my obgyn today. First he opened me up and took a good look inside. He had to swab out all the brown left inside still. He couldn't find where the blood had came from. Full sonogram again. Boys are 1 lb 15 oz and 2 lb 2 oz. Everything looks fine. My Dr is stumped. He said he had no idea where the blood came from or why. He did say that if it happens again, he will throw me in the hospital. I passed my 3 hour glucose tolerance test. Woohoo!!! No GD!!! However my bed rest will be more strict now, my Dr is concerned. So on the way home I stopped and got a hair cut. : ) 
Flagirlie7 , how are you doing? You are so close! ! I wish I was close! ! Although I'm not prepared or feel ready at all. I did get a small hospital bag packed for am emergency. I will put more in it after my baby shower on Sunday. I sure hope I can with stand the length of the party. Just going to the dr and getting a hair cut wiped me out today. It wasn't like this with my last set of twins. I was chasing a 2 year old around. I have no energy this time.


----------



## Plex

Quick update - Im now officially PUPO :happydance: Im really hoping that this one sticks!! My lil blast thawed really well and im so chuffed :D Im feeling cautiously optimistic :)

Postal - sorry ur bedrest is more strict now :( what can you do if anything? :hugs: not a good place to be at but if it keeps ur babies safe an d inside for as long as possible then its more than worth it! xx

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## mizuno

congrats on being PUPO plex!!!
Sending lots of baby dust you way!!!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## PostalMom

Plex yeah!!! Congrats! ! Sticky sticky wishes to you! !! 
Bed rest is sooooo boring. I'm not allowed to spend much time on my feet. If I do go to a store I use a wheel chair or electric scooter. Even that wears me out now. I had bought some cross stitch kits, and I can crochet. I have a mini tv with built in DVD player next to my bed (on top of my mini fridge) and I use my samsung galaxy s5 to watch Netflix. It's really frustrating. My mom is down here cleaning and changing everything around to get ready for my baby shower. I can't help at all. All I get to do is look in on them for my aproved and food request. I do feel like such a burden. I can see why many woman on BR end up depressed. What's scary to think of... my girls all start back at school I believe it's Aug 17th or 19th. My mom leaves this Sunday after the shower. I'm not sure how I'll cope with no one here with me mentally or food wise. I guess I'll have to have the girls freeze me some meals that I can microwave. I've been thinking. .. what if I have another bleed? Sometimes my husband is in a helicopter now looking at power lines. He may not get my call. My mother in law .. she's cooky and a terrible driver. Everyone else works. I know I'm worrying over nothing. Everything will be fine. I just keep telling myself. . Every day they are still in me is a blessing. No matter how uncomfortable I am. : )


----------



## Plex

Gosh hun :hugs: doesnt sounds nice at all - ive just been told to do nothing for 24hrs and thats hard enough!! :( Such a difficult position to be in, theres only aso much u can google, watch read or do without wanting to just get up and get out there. 

I have to say though that id be scared into the bed rest anyway after ur horrible experience :hug: Its good that ur doc seems to have a more open opinion to the bleed and wants to err on the side of caution. 

What cross stitch kits do you have? I love cross stitch - takes me ages to complete them though :haha: I have about 20+, i just jump from one to the next as i get frustrated and bored :dohh: 

xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Alright we got the house yesterday so now I can breathe. I have to admit it was a good distraction for time being but also extra stress. Now my DH thinks of moving but I'm just like whatever we manage is fine. I command my little munchkins to last through the world cup and house process. Good babies. 4 days to go!


----------



## Serenyx

Glad it was nothing serious Postal :hugs:



Plex said:


> Quick update - Im now officially PUPO :happydance: Im really hoping that this one sticks!! My lil blast thawed really well and im so chuffed :D Im feeling cautiously optimistic :)

So pleased for you Plex - stick little embie, stick :happydance:



flagirlie7 said:


> Alright we got the house yesterday so now I can breathe. I have to admit it was a good distraction for time being but also extra stress. Now my DH thinks of moving but I'm just like whatever we manage is fine. I command my little munchkins to last through the world cup and house process. Good babies. 4 days to go!

Congratulations on the house completion! Ours seems to have stalled a bit at the moment - the survey has thrown up lots of issues :( Can't believe your LO's will be here on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## MishC

Plex - Great new! Hope you're feeling well..

Postal - Bed rest sounds bloody awful!

I had my 20 week scan today and i'm on team Pink! My little lady is going to get the sister she wants. I was also told I have a placenta previa which isn't great.


----------



## dovkav123

Oh no!
Do you have any symptoms?
Did your dr. gave you special orders?
It may resolve on it's own, keep on eye on it.


----------



## MishC

Dovkav - I had no idea. I actually thought my placenta was above my bump so I couldn't have been more wrong. I'm completely fine I have no symptoms, I've had no bleeding the only thing I have noticed is that 40% of the time when I have a wee I get a very low and central cramping which is uncomfortable but I have no idea if that's related or if its just were baby is sat from time to time.

I'm not worried at all as i'm having a planned section so it shouldn't I just hope it stays put and i don't bleed because I can't go into hospital as I have a daughter who has autism so I cant leave her.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've been in the hospital since yesterday. 2 trips to the ER before I was admitted for a D&C. :nope: I started getting constant heavy bleeding yesterday and was passing massive blood clots. The D&C was performed this morning, and the bleeding has slowed (but still exists). I got a blood transfusion, too. I hope I can go home and get back to my LO tomorrow. I miss her so much. :cry:

The term "hysterectomy" was mentioned as a possibility if the bleeding didn't stop. I think (hope) that's no longer a necessary consideration. The OB says the same thing is likely to happen again if we have more children in the future. :nope:


----------



## flagirlie7

So sorry to hear that, Disney! What is the cause?


----------



## mizuno

mish - I was told that I have a low lying placenta (though 2.5 cm from the cervix doesn't sound so low to me). At first I freaked out, but now I see it's not that uncommon (apparently especially after IVF) and am not too worried. 

disney - that's awful! do they know why this happened? I'm sorry you have to be away from your baby.

flagirlie - good luck on Monday! how exciting! 

AFM - not much going on. the baby is growing and kicking. I can feel her only really low, like just above my pubic area. I wonder why she doesn't explore the real estate a bit more (my belly is definitely growing). I'm worried that she is too squished in that area, especially as I sit all day at work.


----------



## Disneyfan88

No idea on the cause. My doctor was just in to see me, and she said that it's not common to have postpartum hemorrhaging like I had, but she has seen it happen. She said it can sometimes be caused by a long hard labor (check) or having a big baby (check). She's letting me go home today (yay!), but I don't know how quickly they will be able to execute her orders. The hospital is miserable when you're not on the maternity ward. The nurses here in the surgical area are not exactly the A-team. :nope:

I'm super engorged right now, and my boobs are so sore. I can only pump when DH is here because of the IVs in my left elbow and hand. I don't know how to get rid of the blockages but hope to address them at home. I'm afraid that not pumping regularly is going to hurt my already low milk supply.


----------



## Serenyx

MishC said:


> I had my 20 week scan today and i'm on team Pink! My little lady is going to get the sister she wants. I was also told I have a placenta previa which isn't great.

Congratulations on another little girl :flower:

Hopefully your placenta previa will resolve itself. it still has plenty of time to move up :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> No idea on the cause. My doctor was just in to see me, and she said that it's not common to have postpartum hemorrhaging like I had, but she has seen it happen. She said it can sometimes be caused by a long hard labor (check) or having a big baby (check). She's letting me go home today (yay!), but I don't know how quickly they will be able to execute her orders. The hospital is miserable when you're not on the maternity ward. The nurses here in the surgical area are not exactly the A-team. :nope:
> 
> I'm super engorged right now, and my boobs are so sore. I can only pump when DH is here because of the IVs in my left elbow and hand. I don't know how to get rid of the blockages but hope to address them at home. I'm afraid that not pumping regularly is going to hurt my already low milk supply.

Oh Disney - this sounds horrendous! I hope you managed to get home and that all is ok now! Was it anything to do with having a c-section? (sorry I am already panicking about a c-section :blush: ).

Is your milk supply any better now? I hope it wasn't adversely affected by your impromptu hospital stay :hugs:

Does anyone know anything about a pyogenic granuloma (aka pregnancy tumor)? I have what looks like a blood blister come up on my lower lip which has been there for probably 2 weeks now, it was getting larger but I knocked it yesterday and I couldn't stop the bleeding for over an hour :wacko: I'll mention it to my midwife next time I see her which isn't for another 9 days, I am in with the consultant tomorrow by will feel a bit silly bothering him with this (especially since it is a different consultant tomorrow since my regular one is on holiday).


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> No idea on the cause. My doctor was just in to see me, and she said that it's not common to have postpartum hemorrhaging like I had, but she has seen it happen. She said it can sometimes be caused by a long hard labor (check) or having a big baby (check). She's letting me go home today (yay!), but I don't know how quickly they will be able to execute her orders. The hospital is miserable when you're not on the maternity ward. The nurses here in the surgical area are not exactly the A-team. :nope:
> 
> I'm super engorged right now, and my boobs are so sore. I can only pump when DH is here because of the IVs in my left elbow and hand. I don't know how to get rid of the blockages but hope to address them at home. I'm afraid that not pumping regularly is going to hurt my already low milk supply.
> 
> Oh Disney - this sounds horrendous! I hope you managed to get home and that all is ok now! Was it anything to do with having a c-section? (sorry I am already panicking about a c-section :blush: ).
> 
> Is your milk supply any better now? I hope it wasn't adversely affected by your impromptu hospital stay :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone know anything about a pyogenic granuloma (aka pregnancy tumor)? I have what looks like a blood blister come up on my lower lip which has been there for probably 2 weeks now, it was getting larger but I knocked it yesterday and I couldn't stop the bleeding for over an hour :wacko: I'll mention it to my midwife next time I see her which isn't for another 9 days, I am in with the consultant tomorrow by will feel a bit silly bothering him with this (especially since it is a different consultant tomorrow since my regular one is on holiday).Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot to post an update. It took the nurses about an hour and a half to get around to discharging me after my doctor put in the discharge orders. I'm so glad to be back at home. I don't think the hemorrhaging was due to my c-section. I looked it up, and what I had would be called a delayed or secondary postpartum hemorrhage, which apparently is very rare. 

DH and I always planned on having at least 2 kids. We have 3 frozen embryos (all genetically tested as normal) ready to go. We are at a loss at what to do in the future, though, given that the OB said it could very likely happen to me again. My entire pregnancy went as smoothly as possible, so this was a big (SCARY) shock for us. We definitely feel blessed to have at least one child (I <3 her so much!) -- we don't know if it's worth the risk to go for another down the road. 

My milk supply was already low, but it definitely took a hit. I'm doing my best to increase it. :(

I hope the blister is nothing to be worried about. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.

The whole thug wasn't too bad, waiting was worse than anything (we had a scheduled C and em C happened)... Spinal procedure wasn't too pleasant but I also had to hyperventilate once my legs went numb, and I tried to move/lift them w no success, I'm a freak when it comes to stuff like that. Didn't feel pain, just lots and lots of pressure! Very emotional process. Then they put same hats on them and me laying and looking at them sideways couldn't tell one from another. Trust me, they don't look anything alike. The worst part was probably having to wait to close me up with extra pushing on my tummy, almost fell nauseous. While daddy was playing with them in post op. Seemed like eternity. 

Post op was final though I felt nauseous and threw up a couple times. First attempt at fb was successful but none are that :( so we have been using formula until my milk would show.


----------



## PostalMom

Congratulations flagirlie! !! I'm so glad everything went well. Those are great wieghts ! I hope my c sect goes as smooth. 
Disney, my Dr will be giving me pitocin after my sect to prevent hemorrhage. He did it with my first set of twins. Did you get pitocin after your c sect? For your milk supply. .. take a disposable diaper and fill it with hot tap water and a ply it to your breasts. Also get a very strong breast pump. Pump very frequently as well as feed you lo. This should help increase your supply. Drink a ton of water while feeding and pumping. I turned in to a cow doing this with the twins. I was getting 8 oz from each breast every 3 hours by the time they were 1 month. My first daughter I had no good milk and ended up formula feeding after just 2 week's. Just don't give up! 
So who is our next in line to give birth? Some one should make a list of the order we are in. Lol.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to post an update. It took the nurses about an hour and a half to get around to discharging me after my doctor put in the discharge orders. I'm so glad to be back at home. I don't think the hemorrhaging was due to my c-section. I looked it up, and what I had would be called a delayed or secondary postpartum hemorrhage, which apparently is very rare.
> 
> DH and I always planned on having at least 2 kids. We have 3 frozen embryos (all genetically tested as normal) ready to go. We are at a loss at what to do in the future, though, given that the OB said it could very likely happen to me again. My entire pregnancy went as smoothly as possible, so this was a big (SCARY) shock for us. We definitely feel blessed to have at least one child (I <3 her so much!) -- we don't know if it's worth the risk to go for another down the road.
> 
> My milk supply was already low, but it definitely took a hit. I'm doing my best to increase it. :(
> 
> I hope the blister is nothing to be worried about. :hugs:

I am glad you are back home x

It is hard to know what to do for the future, do you have an appointment with your consultant again? I was just wondering if there is anyone you can ask? I can only imagine how scary it must have been :hugs:

I hope your milk supply improves soon!

I did end up asking the consultant yesterday but he had no idea :haha: He said it looks like a blood vessel (which is what a pyogenic granuloma is) but advised me to see a doctor. It doesn't hurt at all, it is just inconvenient and a bit unsightly!



flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.
> 
> The whole thug wasn't too bad, waiting was worse than anything (we had a scheduled C and em C happened)... Spinal procedure wasn't too pleasant but I also had to hyperventilate once my legs went numb, and I tried to move/lift them w no success, I'm a freak when it comes to stuff like that. Didn't feel pain, just lots and lots of pressure! Very emotional process. Then they put same hats on them and me laying and looking at them sideways couldn't tell one from another. Trust me, they don't look anything alike. The worst part was probably having to wait to close me up with extra pushing on my tummy, almost fell nauseous. While daddy was playing with them in post op. Seemed like eternity.
> 
> Post op was final though I felt nauseous and threw up a couple times. First attempt at fb was successful but none are that :( so we have been using formula until my milk would show.

Congratulations in the safe arrival of our twins flagirlie :hugs: I must admit I am terrified about the spinal, I hate not feeling in control of my own body :(


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.
> 
> The whole thug wasn't too bad, waiting was worse than anything (we had a scheduled C and em C happened)... Spinal procedure wasn't too pleasant but I also had to hyperventilate once my legs went numb, and I tried to move/lift them w no success, I'm a freak when it comes to stuff like that. Didn't feel pain, just lots and lots of pressure! Very emotional process. Then they put same hats on them and me laying and looking at them sideways couldn't tell one from another. Trust me, they don't look anything alike. The worst part was probably having to wait to close me up with extra pushing on my tummy, almost fell nauseous. While daddy was playing with them in post op. Seemed like eternity.
> 
> Post op was final though I felt nauseous and threw up a couple times. First attempt at fb was successful but none are that :( so we have been using formula until my milk would show.

Congrats on the arrival of your twins!!! I know what you mean about feeling like it's an eternity for them to close you up. That first moment when you get to hold your babies makes it all worth it, though! :hugs:



PostalMom said:


> Congratulations flagirlie! !! I'm so glad everything went well. Those are great wieghts ! I hope my c sect goes as smooth.
> Disney, my Dr will be giving me pitocin after my sect to prevent hemorrhage. He did it with my first set of twins. Did you get pitocin after your c sect? For your milk supply. .. take a disposable diaper and fill it with hot tap water and a ply it to your breasts. Also get a very strong breast pump. Pump very frequently as well as feed you lo. This should help increase your supply. Drink a ton of water while feeding and pumping. I turned in to a cow doing this with the twins. I was getting 8 oz from each breast every 3 hours by the time they were 1 month. My first daughter I had no good milk and ended up formula feeding after just 2 week's. Just don't give up!
> So who is our next in line to give birth? Some one should make a list of the order we are in. Lol.

Thanks!! :hugs: I rented a hospital grade pump even though I got a good Medela one covered by insurance for free. I was told by the hospital's lactation consultants that I needed a stronger one to build up my supply, and I can probably use my Pump in Style one to maintain it. I'm on a few different supplements that were recommended to me. I'll definitely take your advise as anything to build up my supply would be welcomed!

I didn't get Pitocin after my c-section, but I received a ton of it while in labor as well as during this past hospital stay. I was given something during my c-section as I was bleeding a lot during the operation. My doctor said that it's likely due the long labor (40 hours). 



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to post an update. It took the nurses about an hour and a half to get around to discharging me after my doctor put in the discharge orders. I'm so glad to be back at home. I don't think the hemorrhaging was due to my c-section. I looked it up, and what I had would be called a delayed or secondary postpartum hemorrhage, which apparently is very rare.
> 
> DH and I always planned on having at least 2 kids. We have 3 frozen embryos (all genetically tested as normal) ready to go. We are at a loss at what to do in the future, though, given that the OB said it could very likely happen to me again. My entire pregnancy went as smoothly as possible, so this was a big (SCARY) shock for us. We definitely feel blessed to have at least one child (I <3 her so much!) -- we don't know if it's worth the risk to go for another down the road.
> 
> My milk supply was already low, but it definitely took a hit. I'm doing my best to increase it. :(
> 
> I hope the blister is nothing to be worried about. :hugs:
> 
> I am glad you are back home x
> 
> It is hard to know what to do for the future, do you have an appointment with your consultant again? I was just wondering if there is anyone you can ask? I can only imagine how scary it must have been :hugs:
> 
> I hope your milk supply improves soon!
> 
> I did end up asking the consultant yesterday but he had no idea :haha: He said it looks like a blood vessel (which is what a pyogenic granuloma is) but advised me to see a doctor. It doesn't hurt at all, it is just inconvenient and a bit unsightly!Click to expand...

Thanks! We saw my OB yesterday for a follow-up post-hospital visit. DH and I asked about risks with getting pregnant again. She said that she wouldn't let what happened to me discourage us from expanding our family further if we wanted to. She advised that if we were to have another baby, she'd recommend a scheduled c-section over a VBAC to eliminate the possibility of another long labor. We'd also want to keep an eye on the size of the baby as our LO was pretty big (and overdue) at 9 lbs, 5 oz. She said that they can give me medication that would help control bleeding and help my uterus contract more to help it shrink back down faster. She said that it's possible that the long labor and excess Pitocin that I was given may have impacted my body's ability to react to my own oxytocin after birth. She did say that there are no guarantees and that I am at a higher risk of it happening again since it did happen before. I guess we just have to think about it (and we do have time). We have 3 normal embryos on ice...

I'm sure the blister is nothing, but it's probably a good idea to get it looked at. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Fragile, tons congrats on your new arrivals! :flower:Love reading detail birth stories. I am so happy you are all happy and healthy! Did you pick names?
Serenyx, are you next?
Disney, I am sorry about your second visit to a hospital. Please don't get discouraged. This century medical service is so advance, you'll get help and support from the best doctors. You'll have a bigger family soon!
Now you need to focus to your little one, don't think and plan anything right now. Just enjoy this moment, cos she'll grow fast.

I was very sad to know that my movements are caused by gass.:cry: My dr. is indeed right. I felt with my hand 3 waves last night and in few minutes (Prepare TMI)-3 times gass!!! 
I havn't felt anything like that in my life. I think it's a positive news, cos the baby is growing and pressing on the bowel, that's why I can feel this since my 15 week mark. The flutters I feel every day and they are stronger.
I havn't had scan since 8 weeks and I didn't feel I need it cos I am feeling great and my belly is growing. I hear the baby's heart with a stethoscope.
My anatomy scan is coming up and it can be long one. I debating if I'll do that one, maybe just a quick look at heart, stomach and bladder.
I guess on 20 week pregnancy is a good time to do it. Any advice?

I do have white cm in my 17 week, it's odorless I think It's normal.

US. ladies please avoid eating peaches, plums, nectarines, plouts cos they were recalled from Costco and Trader Joes. They are contaminated with listeria. 

:hugs: and all the best to all the group!


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, I too read about the fruit problem..it scared me because I just had my baby shower and we bought our fruit from Sam's Club. Luckily it was after the dates, and we only bought strawberries, and grapes from there. Also.. why are you reluctant to get scans? Your growth scams are very important. They give you a very good look at the lo and make sure everything is on track. I'm sure for my next one next friday. I love the growth scans. I also get a scan sometimes weekly, but at least every 2 weeks. All of my drs have assured me that it's safe. Is there something i don't know?


----------



## mizuno

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.
> 
> The whole thug wasn't too bad, waiting was worse than anything (we had a scheduled C and em C happened)... Spinal procedure wasn't too pleasant but I also had to hyperventilate once my legs went numb, and I tried to move/lift them w no success, I'm a freak when it comes to stuff like that. Didn't feel pain, just lots and lots of pressure! Very emotional process. Then they put same hats on them and me laying and looking at them sideways couldn't tell one from another. Trust me, they don't look anything alike. The worst part was probably having to wait to close me up with extra pushing on my tummy, almost fell nauseous. While daddy was playing with them in post op. Seemed like eternity.
> 
> Post op was final though I felt nauseous and threw up a couple times. First attempt at fb was successful but none are that :( so we have been using formula until my milk would show.

Congrats flagirlie!!! :happydance::happydance:
I did not know that the anesthetic can make you feel nauseous. That sounds horrible - to throw up after you've gotten stitches in your abdomen. Ouch! But it's all worth it in the end!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dovkav - I agree with PostalMom. Scans are really important in making sure that everything is ok with your LO. If a problem is identified, scans can make it possible to address it early. 

DH and I got the call from Costco about the peaches we bought several weeks ago. We ate them during the week leading up to delivery. :growlmad:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh yeah - I don't think I ever posted a picture of our baby girl. This was taken the morning after she was born. She lost a little bit of weight after the picture was taken but has since gained it back (2.5 weeks later). Her cheeks are less round now, but they are still pinchably cute. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flagirlie7

Disney she is precious! We came home yesterday evening, straight into our new house and the place is a mess plus my routine is like nothing before, if you can even call it routine. Keep forgetting taking my meds lol and checking my sugar. It's a lot of work those two I tell ya. Constant. They are not exactly in the same schedule and he's a little fuss - takes him forever to go back to sleep after eating. On a bright side, I got my milk in, although he did not want to latch today. I keep pumping though. I am still in a lot of pain, but only taking Motrin, as Percocet was making me dizzy.


----------



## PostalMom

Wow I just measured my Fundal height for the fun of it. . I'm measuring 41 weeks. Lol. My belly is now 44.5 inches around. I'm huge!! I did get my crib today! ! Yeah!! I'm so excited! Now I'm just waiting on dh to finish going thru his things in our room so we can rearrange the bedroom to accommodate the crib. I've given up on hoping to move before the babies come. I better just "nursery up" here so I feel a little more prepared. On top of getting my crib, I also bought crib sheets and mattress protectors, diapers,wipes, organic soaps and lotions etc, socks, hats, sun shades for the van and so on. I only have 3 items left on my list. I'm so happy to feel prepared. Btw. If any of you ladies are on a budget, ikea has great prices, jersey cotton crib sheets 2 for $10, mattress protectors 6.99, my crib was 189. And has 3 drawers under it, bought the best mattress for 100. Price shopping I think it was a great deal. They also carry a lot of the old fashioned wooden block kind of toys very inexpensive. I plan on buying all of them as the boys are age appropriate.


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, what a cutie pie! I can't believe how big she is!
Flagirlie7, I'm so happy for you. So lucky to bring then home to the new place. We are stuck in limbo. It really sucks. I have this strong need to assemble my crib, and basicly start nesting. Our problem is, our home in the country....Dh has to install and hook up the septic, ac, electric, and fresh water. Then get inspections done. Our current house. .. Dh and I ripped out our bathroom shower over a year ago. Well construction halted work with everything going on. So i stayed up past 5 am Sunday night obsessing and freaking out.. I can't bring 2 new borns home to a house with exposed dirt in the bathroom, torn out drywall, etc. It's dusty, dirty, moist. So my Dh said we will move our bedroom into the living room ( I'm great with that due to bed rest) he is picking up the new shower tonight. And we will be putting new flooring down too. So we will be delayed moving again, but we were going to have to fix this house to sell it any way. Friday is my monthly growth Scan at my specialist. I can't wait to see how much the boys weigh now. Yeah!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Yeah the new house is great, no cat hair, but boxes and stuff everywhere. One box at a time, daily if I can. Can't get much done with these guys.


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Flagirlie!! And your new house! We too only just moved a week ago to a new house, unpacked half then had to pack for our holidays in Europe! With lots of cat hairs ! We have 4 cats.

Disney your little princess is so tiny and adorable!

As for me - big surprise 2 days ago at my anatomy scan: our baby girl turned out to be a boy! Aaa agh! Can't believe it - my husband only just managed to pronounce that long French girl's name as he doesn't speak French at all. Now another round of name brainstorming for the baby boy!


----------



## MishC

Hi ladies - I've not been on here for a while - Its summer school holidays in the UK so i'm quite busy with my daughter.

Flagirlie - Huge congratulations on the birth of your twins. Do they have names yet? I'm glad it all went smooth for you. How long did you stay in hospital for?

Disney - Sorry to hear about all your drama! How are you getting on now? Your daughter looks really cute! How ar you finding motherhood?

Postal - lol @ 44.5inchs, that's huge! I got to 44inches with my daughter but I was full term. Everyone kept telling me how huge I was. What date is your section booked in for?

Luciola - Wow I bet that was a bit of a shock! Good luck with thinking of names!

AFM - I've had a couple of scans. I'm having a girl which is great as its what my daughter wants. I have a fair few problems with my placenta so I have lots of scans booked in. I'm at high risk for pre-eclampsia and IUGR so been monitored very closely.


----------



## flagirlie7

Yuna and Liam! They are a handful and so different. Some days are easier than others too, especially when it comes to sleep. We left hospital on Thursday (section was on Monday).


----------



## MishC

That's great! 

Anyone know how plex is getting on?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks everyone! Motherhood is wonderful. Audrey is keeping me very busy (and very tired!). Breastfeeding didn't go so well since the hospital had me supplement with a bottle -- her latch was poor before, but she's also lazy at the breast given that my milk supply is still pitiful and it's more work to get milk than getting it from the bottle. I'm pumping every time the baby eats, so she's getting breast milk and formula at each feeding. I'm on a couple of supplements and am pumping extra whenever I can, but it's hard to find time when DH is at work. I'm only able to provide 30-50% of her meal quota but am hopeful that things will improve. 

Good news is that I've been feeling better physically, and there have been no more trips to the hospital. :thumbup: I still have some tenderness around my incision, but I feel pretty normal otherwise. I can't wait to stop taking my iron supplement (twice daily) as it's a pain to make sure that I'm taking it on an empty stomach when I need to keep my calories up for milk production (I have to take it at least 2 hours after eating and one hour before eating, which means I must go at least 3 hours without eating anything when I take it).


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, don't give up! Keep trying to build your milk supply. At worse case, you pump for her. Bottles are so much easier for babies to use, so they do get lazy. Once you have a good milk supply it will just flow out of you. I pumped for 4 months with my twins(first set). Beat feed one and bottle fed the other.
I keep having breast feeding dreams lately. I'll take it as a good sign. I already have colostrum. It's not leaking enough to wear a pad yet, but enough so go thru a tshirt at times. In my dreams robbie has a hard time at the beginning of feedings but they both catch on fast. Also in my dreams I bring them home on day 5. I pray that that's what happens. If I can keep these boys in. . Woohoo. I have my perinatal dr today with the 4d sonogram. I can't wait to know what they wiegh now! !


----------



## flagirlie7

Disney, I am having same issues. Babies did latch on in the post op, but refused the second time, screaming off hunger. Not sure they even got anything the first time. And I have been without food since midnight. So hospital offered little formula nursers and they got used to it fast, they don't want to latch anymore. I still try here and there. But I keep pumping whenever I can and it's hard to keep it regular around two! She has been more fussy with powder formula, so I give her 50% my milk and rest liquid formula. He gets mostly powder, occasionally my milk. Oh well. That's life I guess. Told hospital they should have tried and helped me more!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Disney, don't give up! Keep trying to build your milk supply. At worse case, you pump for her. Bottles are so much easier for babies to use, so they do get lazy. Once you have a good milk supply it will just flow out of you. I pumped for 4 months with my twins(first set). Beat feed one and bottle fed the other.
> I keep having breast feeding dreams lately. I'll take it as a good sign. I already have colostrum. It's not leaking enough to wear a pad yet, but enough so go thru a tshirt at times. In my dreams robbie has a hard time at the beginning of feedings but they both catch on fast. Also in my dreams I bring them home on day 5. I pray that that's what happens. If I can keep these boys in. . Woohoo. I have my perinatal dr today with the 4d sonogram. I can't wait to know what they wiegh now! !

Thanks, PostalMom! :hugs: We brought Audrey home on day 5. We would have been released a day sooner if she wasn't losing so much weight. I'm looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes! So exciting!! :thumbup:



flagirlie7 said:


> Disney, I am having same issues. Babies did latch on in the post op, but refused the second time, screaming off hunger. Not sure they even got anything the first time. And I have been without food since midnight. So hospital offered little formula nursers and they got used to it fast, they don't want to latch anymore. I still try here and there. But I keep pumping whenever I can and it's hard to keep it regular around two! She has been more fussy with powder formula, so I give her 50% my milk and rest liquid formula. He gets mostly powder, occasionally my milk. Oh well. That's life I guess. Told hospital they should have tried and helped me more!

Hang in there flagirlie! Pumping is a lot of work (I'm pumping now, in fact :haha:), but it's worth it to give LO something. There's a sticky thread in the breastfeeding forum for people who are pumping exclusively. It's interesting to read the tips from other moms who are or were tied to their pumps. 

We have been supplementing my milk with liquid formula. The hospital told us not to use powder formula until she is at least 2 months old. We have to use a soy-based one as DH is allergic to dairy, and we don't know if she has the same allergy. I hope not. 

My hope is to eventually switch back to breastfeeding once my milk supply is better and the flow improves. If only I can get her to stop chomping on my nipples when she does latch! I think she picked up that habit when the lactation consultants at the hospital forced a nipple shield on me. That nipple shield combined with LO's method of sucking led to me with shredded, raw, bleeding nipples. Sorry if that was TMI. :blush:


----------



## Disneyfan88

By the way ladies, this thing is awesome at getting the baby to fall asleep!

https://www.toysrus.com/buy/sound-a...ious-sleep-baby-bundle-dohmie-bundle-29371356

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zNHaYIJmL._SX590_.jpg

It sounds like a fan is running, but it seems more effective than the sleep sheep, which we also have. I chose this after reading the reviews on Amazon months ago.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks! We saw my OB yesterday for a follow-up post-hospital visit. DH and I asked about risks with getting pregnant again. She said that she wouldn't let what happened to me discourage us from expanding our family further if we wanted to. She advised that if we were to have another baby, she'd recommend a scheduled c-section over a VBAC to eliminate the possibility of another long labor. We'd also want to keep an eye on the size of the baby as our LO was pretty big (and overdue) at 9 lbs, 5 oz. She said that they can give me medication that would help control bleeding and help my uterus contract more to help it shrink back down faster. She said that it's possible that the long labor and excess Pitocin that I was given may have impacted my body's ability to react to my own oxytocin after birth. She did say that there are no guarantees and that I am at a higher risk of it happening again since it did happen before. I guess we just have to think about it (and we do have time). We have 3 normal embryos on ice...
> 
> I'm sure the blister is nothing, but it's probably a good idea to get it looked at. Good luck! :hugs:

That is some positive news from your OB! At least she didn't say you can't have another - I am sure you would be closely monitored next time to prevent it from happening again :hugs:

I asked my consultant about the blister and he didn't know so told me to go and see the doctor. I made an appt. and the first doctor had no idea but he called in the head doctor for the practice and he immediately said it looked like a pyogenic granuloma (the internet can be useful for diagnosis sometimes :haha:). They have referred me to a dermatologist but I won't get an appt. for another 8 - 10 weeks and if it is simply caused by the pregnancy hormones it should have receded by itself by that point :flower: It is just such a pain as it bleeds very easily and I have knocked it a few times (that and it looks awful :dohh: )



dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx, are you next?

I think I might be - we have a csection booked for just less than 3 weeks time :wacko:



dovkav123 said:


> I was very sad to know that my movements are caused by gass.:cry: My dr. is indeed right. I felt with my hand 3 waves last night and in few minutes (Prepare TMI)-3 times gass!!!
> I havn't felt anything like that in my life. I think it's a positive news, cos the baby is growing and pressing on the bowel, that's why I can feel this since my 15 week mark. The flutters I feel every day and they are stronger.

I didn't feel definite movement until I was 20 weeks so you will get there soon :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> My anatomy scan is coming up and it can be long one. I debating if I'll do that one, maybe just a quick look at heart, stomach and bladder.
> I guess on 20 week pregnancy is a good time to do it. Any advice?

Personally I would always have the anatomy scan done as they are looking for any major issues, if they find something then they can put measures in place to help the baby earlier rather than waiting until they are born to discover any problems.



Disneyfan88 said:


> Oh yeah - I don't think I ever posted a picture of our baby girl. This was taken the morning after she was born. She lost a little bit of weight after the picture was taken but has since gained it back (2.5 weeks later). Her cheeks are less round now, but they are still pinchably cute. :cloud9:

She is gorgeous Disney! Congratulations again :hugs:



Luciola said:


> As for me - big surprise 2 days ago at my anatomy scan: our baby girl turned out to be a boy! Aaa agh! Can't believe it - my husband only just managed to pronounce that long French girl's name as he doesn't speak French at all. Now another round of name brainstorming for the baby boy!

Oh! I bet that was a bit of a shock lol He was obviously being shy at your previous scan and hiding his bits :blush: I hope you find a name you love as much as your girls name :) You have a bit of time to decide though.



MishC said:


> AFM - I've had a couple of scans. I'm having a girl which is great as its what my daughter wants. I have a fair few problems with my placenta so I have lots of scans booked in. I'm at high risk for pre-eclampsia and IUGR so been monitored very closely.

I'm glad to hear they are monioring you closely - I hope all is ok :hugs:



MishC said:


> Anyone know how plex is getting on?

I've just checked her journal - it appears she had a BFN from her frozen :cry:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks everyone! Motherhood is wonderful. Audrey is keeping me very busy (and very tired!). Breastfeeding didn't go so well since the hospital had me supplement with a bottle -- her latch was poor before, but she's also lazy at the breast given that my milk supply is still pitiful and it's more work to get milk than getting it from the bottle. I'm pumping every time the baby eats, so she's getting breast milk and formula at each feeding. I'm on a couple of supplements and am pumping extra whenever I can, but it's hard to find time when DH is at work. I'm only able to provide 30-50% of her meal quota but am hopeful that things will improve.
> 
> Good news is that I've been feeling better physically, and there have been no more trips to the hospital. :thumbup: I still have some tenderness around my incision, but I feel pretty normal otherwise. I can't wait to stop taking my iron supplement (twice daily) as it's a pain to make sure that I'm taking it on an empty stomach when I need to keep my calories up for milk production (I have to take it at least 2 hours after eating and one hour before eating, which means I must go at least 3 hours without eating anything when I take it).

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better :flower: Sorry the breast feeding is still going slowly - I hope your supply improves soon :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Disney, I am having same issues. Babies did latch on in the post op, but refused the second time, screaming off hunger. Not sure they even got anything the first time. And I have been without food since midnight. So hospital offered little formula nursers and they got used to it fast, they don't want to latch anymore. I still try here and there. But I keep pumping whenever I can and it's hard to keep it regular around two! She has been more fussy with powder formula, so I give her 50% my milk and rest liquid formula. He gets mostly powder, occasionally my milk. Oh well. That's life I guess. Told hospital they should have tried and helped me more!

Sorry to hear you are also having issues with breast feeding :( I went to a breast feeding class last weekend and they did say that it can be slow to come in after a csection :(



Disneyfan88 said:


> We have been supplementing my milk with liquid formula. The hospital told us not to use powder formula until she is at least 2 months old. We have to use a soy-based one as DH is allergic to dairy, and we don't know if she has the same allergy. I hope not.
> 
> My hope is to eventually switch back to breastfeeding once my milk supply is better and the flow improves. If only I can get her to stop chomping on my nipples when she does latch! I think she picked up that habit when the lactation consultants at the hospital forced a nipple shield on me. That nipple shield combined with LO's method of sucking led to me with shredded, raw, bleeding nipples. Sorry if that was TMI. :blush:

Ouch! That sounds incredibly painful :nope: I hope she develops a less painful technique soon!

Not too much to report here - I had a midwife appt. a couple of days ago where she (semi-jokingly) told me off for not having my hospital bag packed yet :haha: So I popped out to the shops today to collect a few bits for it and happened to bump into my midwife whilst I was there! We had a lovely chat - she is really nice and we get on very well :flower: I will only see her once more before I give birth, now that's a pretty scary thought :wacko:

I must admit I am getting more and more nervous as the time ticks on though - not so much with the birth, just with all that could go wrong :dohh: I don't think i'll relax until she is safely here :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies, sorry for disapearing. I had my growth Scan last Friday. The boys are now weighing 2 lbs 11 oz and 2 lbs 14 oz. They are in the 48th and 58th percentile. So the dr is very happy with thier sizes. I finally got my crib and put it up. I love it! Also for my swing I decided on the 4moms mamaroo. If you haven't seen this swing. .. your missing out. It's amazing! It's worth the money. Plus all models of fisher price and Graco have reviews stating the motors burn out. I wanted a plug in, not just battery operated. Who wants to spend a fortune on batteries or rechargeables? Any way.. check it out. If you like it.. many styles do price match and I found it online for 199 at bambibaby.com. plus if you sign up for the emails they give another 5% off and have free shipping. I got buy buy baby to price match. Came to 189.99.. yeah!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx - you're getting close! So exciting! :happydance:

PostalMom - Great news about the babies! :thumbup: We bought the 4moms Mamaroo for our LO, too. :thumbup:

I baked "Lactation Cookies" (oatmeal chocolate chip) today to add to the other supplements I'm taking to try to boost my milk supply. I'm hoping they will help. They at least taste like normal cookies.


----------



## PostalMom

My obgyn told me that when I hit 34 weeks they will let the babies come if they want to. Yeah!!! I'm feeling more and more ready. I'm terribly uncomfortable. In pain a lot. But when I feel them or see my belly moving. . I find the strength to go on. I measured ny fundal hieght... measuring 44 weeks now.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Serenyx - you're getting close! So exciting! :happydance:
> 
> PostalMom - Great news about the babies! :thumbup: We bought the 4moms Mamaroo for our LO, too. :thumbup:
> 
> I baked "Lactation Cookies" (oatmeal chocolate chip) today to add to the other supplements I'm taking to try to boost my milk supply. I'm hoping they will help. They at least taste like normal cookies.

I go in for my pre-assessment appointment today - only another 6 days to go :wacko:

I looked at the 4moms Mamaroo after you both posted about it - ouch that price :haha: It does look good though :thumbup:

Did the lactation cookies help at all?


----------



## dovkav123

Serenyx, your are almost at the finishing line! How excited!
Did your dr. check your cervix?
I wish you all the best today!

how is everybogy else doing?

I just came back from the dentist and she told me I have gingivitis. I have never had it in my life and it's pregnancy related, the hormones thickens saliva and more bacteria get trapped in. She suggested to do a profesional teeth cleaning now and before the birth. I did. My teeth feels so wondeful. Also she w/o x-rays could find 3 cavaties but she is only 60% sure we'll wait till the birth to look at those closer. The bad news is that she suggests to pull out my 2 wisdom teeth cos they have cavaties and it's really hard to fix them. This is insane, I have to pull my teeth, when they don't cause me discomfort.
My dr. told me to clean my teeth everytime I eat 2 min after. I have to floss 2 a day, listerine is a pregnancy safe liquid.
Another tip she gave me, don't lay down on your back after 7 months of pregnancy. If you go to a dentist you have to tell them to incline the seat.
Ladies, take care of your teeth very well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> My obgyn told me that when I hit 34 weeks they will let the babies come if they want to. Yeah!!! I'm feeling more and more ready. I'm terribly uncomfortable. In pain a lot. But when I feel them or see my belly moving. . I find the strength to go on. I measured ny fundal hieght... measuring 44 weeks now.

You're getting closer and closer -- hang in there! :hugs:



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - you're getting close! So exciting! :happydance:
> 
> PostalMom - Great news about the babies! :thumbup: We bought the 4moms Mamaroo for our LO, too. :thumbup:
> 
> I baked "Lactation Cookies" (oatmeal chocolate chip) today to add to the other supplements I'm taking to try to boost my milk supply. I'm hoping they will help. They at least taste like normal cookies.
> 
> I go in for my pre-assessment appointment today - only another 6 days to go :wacko:
> 
> I looked at the 4moms Mamaroo after you both posted about it - ouch that price :haha: It does look good though :thumbup:
> 
> Did the lactation cookies help at all?Click to expand...

Wow - so close! Are you ready?

I got the Mamaroo at 20% off with a coupon. :winkwink:

I haven't noticed a big difference, so I'm not sure I can say they are working. I may add more brewers yeast next time I make a batch since that's the main ingredient that's supposed to make a difference. I'm still working on the dough that's in my freezer (I baked half and froze the remaining cookie dough in preformed balls). 



dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx, your are almost at the finishing line! How excited!
> Did your dr. check your cervix?
> I wish you all the best today!
> 
> how is everybogy else doing?
> 
> I just came back from the dentist and she told me I have gingivitis. I have never had it in my life and it's pregnancy related, the hormones thickens saliva and more bacteria get trapped in. She suggested to do a profesional teeth cleaning now and before the birth. I did. My teeth feels so wondeful. Also she w/o x-rays could find 3 cavaties but she is only 60% sure we'll wait till the birth to look at those closer. The bad news is that she suggests to pull out my 2 wisdom teeth cos they have cavaties and it's really hard to fix them. This is insane, I have to pull my teeth, when they don't cause me discomfort.
> My dr. told me to clean my teeth everytime I eat 2 min after. I have to floss 2 a day, listerine is a pregnancy safe liquid.
> Another tip she gave me, don't lay down on your back after 7 months of pregnancy. If you go to a dentist you have to tell them to incline the seat.
> Ladies, take care of your teeth very well!

Good luck with the dental work! :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I'm so over these stupid BHs. It's not fair to have them all the time and them be painful for so long before the real thing. I get them all the time. Just had one last over 10 minutes. I tried walking, bending over at the kitchen counter, laying down, going to the bathroom. .. nothing helped. I'm not dilating. Just miserable. My nurse assigned to me thru my insurance thinks I could go in to labor any time. I have all of the signs of preterm labor except dilating. I need the strength to make it 3 more weeks. .


----------



## dovkav123

postal mom, hoping and praying for you to hold on for 3 more weeks and sending you virtual hugs:hugs:

Serenyx, thinking of you every day. Wishing you the best on the day of the labor.

I had my 21w1d scan. U/S took few minutes. We requested the short one. 
The baby's head was near my belly botton, my tears went down my chin. I was so emotional to hear this. Dr. couldn't take a photo of the face cos he was laying down towards my back. All the measurements head, belly, hips were dating between 21w1d-21w4days. We saw black spots in the tummy and in the bladder, it means liquid is there, digestive system is developed nicely. His heart was was beating strong and I could see 3 beautiful heart valves. His heart beat was 140bpm. We are staying team yellow. The best suprise of all was the due date. It's not on the 29th of December. It's on the 26th of December on my birthday!!!! This is the best present ever! This is a double one, Christmas and birthday suprise! I am so happy, excited and blessed that little 8w2day(last u/s) peanut grew in a such a big and healthy pomegranate.
I have a question ladies, do you change your EED even when you know your conception day after IVF?

Varicose vein on my left leg and overall pain in my legs are the only complaints I have so far. Dr. prescribed compression stockings. Have you used them, do you know if somebody else wore them?
My mom has varicose veins and so do I. It's genetic, I have week veins, and during pregnancy they showing up. It's not big deal. It's only a cosmetic problem, my varicose vein may dissapear after the delivery, if not there are some options to remove them. The good news is that I do carry lots of genetics from my mom, and I hope I carry her "easy delivery gene" too ( she delivered 3 kids quick and easy, without even pushing, they came out like from the cannon.)
I wish you all, ladies, easy labor like my mom's


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope everything is going well with Serenyx!



PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. I'm so over these stupid BHs. It's not fair to have them all the time and them be painful for so long before the real thing. I get them all the time. Just had one last over 10 minutes. I tried walking, bending over at the kitchen counter, laying down, going to the bathroom. .. nothing helped. I'm not dilating. Just miserable. My nurse assigned to me thru my insurance thinks I could go in to labor any time. I have all of the signs of preterm labor except dilating. I need the strength to make it 3 more weeks. .

Oh, hang in there PostalMom! The finish line is in sight! :hugs: 



dovkav123 said:


> postal mom, hoping and praying for you to hold on for 3 more weeks and sending you virtual hugs:hugs:
> 
> Serenyx, thinking of you every day. Wishing you the best on the day of the labor.
> 
> I had my 21w1d scan. U/S took few minutes. We requested the short one.
> The baby's head was near my belly botton, my tears went down my chin. I was so emotional to hear this. Dr. couldn't take a photo of the face cos he was laying down towards my back. All the measurements head, belly, hips were dating between 21w1d-21w4days. We saw black spots in the tummy and in the bladder, it means liquid is there, digestive system is developed nicely. His heart was was beating strong and I could see 3 beautiful heart valves. His heart beat was 140bpm. We are staying team yellow. The best suprise of all was the due date. It's not on the 29th of December. It's on the 26th of December on my birthday!!!! This is the best present ever! This is a double one, Christmas and birthday suprise! I am so happy, excited and blessed that little 8w2day(last u/s) peanut grew in a such a big and healthy pomegranate.
> I have a question ladies, do you change your EED even when you know your conception day after IVF?
> 
> Varicose vein on my left leg and overall pain in my legs are the only complaints I have so far. Dr. prescribed compression stockings. Have you used them, do you know if somebody else wore them?
> My mom has varicose veins and so do I. It's genetic, I have week veins, and during pregnancy they showing up. It's not big deal. It's only a cosmetic problem, my varicose vein may dissapear after the delivery, if not there are some options to remove them. The good news is that I do carry lots of genetics from my mom, and I hope I carry her "easy delivery gene" too ( she delivered 3 kids quick and easy, without even pushing, they came out like from the cannon.)
> I wish you all, ladies, easy labor like my mom's

Great news on the ultrasound! I never had my EDD changed. All of my doctors always said that you can't get more exact on the due date when you do IVF. I didn't get varicose veins - good luck with them! :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks ladies x

We had our little baby girl yesterday afternoon :) She is doing really well :cloud9:

We are so in love with her, she is perfect :kiss:

I hope the rest if you are all doing okay :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Thanks ladies x
> 
> We had our little baby girl yesterday afternoon :) She is doing really well :cloud9:
> 
> We are so in love with her, she is perfect :kiss:
> 
> I hope the rest if you are all doing okay :)

Congrats!!! :happydance: Have you named her yet?


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx - Congratulations 

Postal - I will keep my fingers crossed they stay in as long as possible

As for me no news really - everything is going well, passed my two hours glucose test. I need to go in for blood test next week cos my blood is rhesus negative . Slowly starting to buy things for the babies. Got the cutest snow suits today ( well they will be born just before winter  
Started prenatal yoga few weeks ago , thinking it may help with my back pain but for some reason I found it really annoying. I have terrible leg cramps and night and feeling so heavy...
Me and DH decided on names.... Aria and Florence...


----------



## PostalMom

Serenyx, congrats on your Lil girl! ! I bet is such a relief! 
Bizzibii, I get leg cramps too. But i think the restless leg is worse. It makes it nearly impossible to go to sleep. 
Acid reflux is continuing to get worse. And TMI alert... last night I was almost asleep, when acid reflux hit me. It came up and burned my throat and sent me in to vomiting a bit. I tried to run to the bathroom and was coughing... my bladder completely have out. I peed all the way to the bath room with every gag and cough. I was worried it could be my water, but I'm pretty sure it was just urine. The boys are so low that I have no bladder space left so it's no wonder the coughing caused this accident. Today I will stay in bed all day. I'm extremely achy, swollen, and have so much pressure and pain down there. I'm just hoping I make it a couple more weeks. Every day is a celebration now and then every Wednesday for my new week. I'm almost there. . I feel like the Lil engine that could.. lol


----------



## dovkav123

Serenyx, congrats on your little girl!
bizzibii, Congrats on glucose test! I'll not take that one. I have a bad reaction to sugar, I havn't eaten candy's, ice-cream, cakes for years. I'll do my blood glucose test fasting and after meals at home and bring my notes to my dr. He likes my plan.
I have leg cramps too, I can't stand, walk or sit for a long time. I did those tigh slimming exercises and my pain got worst at night, I had knee joint and hip joint pain. Be careful with yoga. I have never done yoga before got pregnant, and I'll not start anything like that now. I love Denise Austin 20 min toning prenatal exercise from youtube. My dr. suggested taking 300mg magnesiumcitrate for cramps. I do feel a bit better. 
I am rh negative too, what blood tests will you take?
Postalmom, sorry for an accident, pregnancy gives you lots of suprises. Stay strong! Cheering for you! You are a trooper!
For a Heartburn, drink a small amount of water with a baking soda(put just a bit).


----------



## dovkav123

We went to our local hospital for a birth info. I found only couple negative thing about this clinic.
1. You can't get to know your midwife ahead of time, so you don't know who will be with you at birth. In U.S. the same midwife does the prenatals check ups and assists with a birth.
Another sad thing is that all midwives are booked till December, but a good news is that this wonderful midwife we talked to gave us her tel. nr and she would stop by if we need her.

It is a small hospital, they have 2 birthing rooms and 8 other rooms. This town has 50.000 people. The good thing that in the end of December there are no many births. Ussually summer is the bussiest time. 
They do 5-10% unplanned c-sections, there goal is to go far as you can to birth naturally.
2. The midwife I talked to doesn't recommend staph testing at 36 weeks, cos at birth you may not be positive any more and you take anitbiotics for nothing. Midwive will come to our house and check on possible baby's infection.
3. Baby never leaves the parents after the birth.
4. After the birth my husband will cut baby's umbilical cord and the baby stays on my chest for 1-2 hours and than, later, he gets his exam.
5. Baby will get his vit K shot to prevent bleeding in his brain, cos extreme pressure on his skull during the birth.
6. Hip exam after the birth will be done to rule out hip dysplasia, my cousin has a baby with this problem and dr. didn't diagnose, my cousin noticed this condition.
7. Family room may be available if we are lucky. You can't book it ahead of time. It is a beautiful suite with a queen size bed and baby crib.
If a family or a single room is not available, if the midwife is nice she may let my hubby sleep on the coach in the visiting room.
8. Water birth! They have a tub! I am excited about that one! They have water proof heart monitors and yes! they have cordless monitors, you can move around as much as you want.
9. Laughing gass is the most popular here in this hospital. It relaxes you, help right away and goes out of your system right away. So you won't be flying when the baby is in your arms! I have never used it. I am bit worried but we'll see. Also O2 and aromatherapy and acupuncture could be used for pain management.
10. This clinic will not apply antibiotics on the baby's eyes, cos it can really irritate them and he can't see mommy clearly.
11. Midwife will do all the birth, dr. will come in if there is a problem

I did reserve a spot for a birth preparation, baby care and breastfeeding classes. It's 10 hour intensive course in 3 days. My habby and go there when I am 8 months preggo!!! I couldn't get anything earlier. All classes are booked out!
Another plan is to visit a bigger hospital today. They also have a birth center in the same building. I am interested in that!


----------



## mizuno

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I posted.

Serenyx, congrats! You must be so excited and relieved.

Dovkav, I have compression socks and love them.they are not the most fashionable things ever, so I wear them around the house or under long pants, but they really work. They are just like really tight knee-high socks and they have helped me on a long flight and after a long day of sitting/standing. 

postal - hang in there, relax and take it easy! the time will just fly. sorry to hear about your 'incident'. Once I was walking down the street in a skirt and when I sneezed I actually felt pee trickle down my leg. I was so embarrassed but I just kept walking hoping that no one noticed :) I started doing kegels religiously after that :)

AFM - all good here, just plugging along. Physically I don't feel too bad, just really tired, but mentally, I'm exhausted and an wreck - emotional, can't concentrate, anxious, stressed... I don't know how I will get through the next 2 months of work (and I work from home). Anyway, I need some advice from you ladies - warning - long rant ahead! DH and I got into an argument over him taking a parental leave. Let me just say up front that he will take 3 weeks (vacation) after birth and will take a month (vacation) next summer to go on a road trip we are planning through the US. However, in Canada we have a year of parental leave (either mom or dad can take it), so I thought I'd go back to work at 10 months so that he can take 2 months to spend with the baby. The thing is, he is refusing to do it. I think that this would be a great opportunity for him to bond with the baby and really immerse himself into her care, but he keeps coming up with excuses like he might lose his job if he takes the time off, there's no one to take over his work, it will be too stressful for him knowing that the work is not getting done, etc. Now, he has a good job, but he is not a CEO or anything and he works for a large company, which I'm sure would not fall apart if he was gone for 2 months. I think these are all excuses for him not wanting to do it. We have several male friends who are taking time off work to stay at home with their babies and it upsets me that he won't do that. It's not even the fact that he won't get that bonding time with his daughter, but the fact that these other men are really looking forward to it and he just seems very scared and defensive when I bring it up. It's always, "it's not like I don't want to, it's just that my job doesn't allow it. It would be too stressful for me." Really???? Because it's not stressful for me at all. I put my career on hold, I went thorough all the injections and pain of IVF, now my body is going through some unpleasant (and permanent) changes and don't get me started on the labour, but taking 2 months off is too stressful for him??? I just can't believe that he won't take this opportunity to spend time with this baby that we so desperately fought for. Don't get me wrong - he is very supportive and I think he will be a great father - but I'm very disappointed that he basically flat out refuses to do this. Please tell me that I am unreasonable and that I'm overreacting! I don't want to constantly fight over this, but every time I think about him refusing to do this, I feel like he's basically saying "my job is more important than spending time with my daughter" and I am so disappointed in him. I mean we were both very career-oriented, but having this baby has changed my perspective and I guess I was expecting it to change his. So sorry for the long rant, but I just want to stop feeling this way because I don't want to resent him, but I'm not sure how to stop myself from being so angry. Can't even have a drink to relax :)


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, I can completely understand how you feel. My Dh will be taking 3 weeks off as well but had informed me that he may still be working from home and going into the office from time to time. That's not really taking time off. Instead of getting upset, I opted to say ok. Who knows how he will react . I know he's excited and terrified. So I'll let his emotions be his for now. He may feel differently when the boys come. If not, that's when I'll lay the guilt on. To be honest, I may want him to leave for a bit. Lol. My Dh is not the touchy Feely type. He has been coming along touching my belly, just started talking and putting his head to my belly. It's sweet. He's come a long way. So I'm trying not too be to pushy about anything. I hope this helps you some. Just remember. . You can have what ever you want. .. just convince him that is his idea. . Is all about perspective. Hahahahaha


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> I have a question ladies, do you change your EED even when you know your conception day after IVF?

I'm glad your 20 week scan went well :) I was measuring a few days ahead at my dating scan but my hospital didn't change my dates as they said they never change EDD's when it is an IVF pregnancy as you are 100% sure on the date of conception which is obviously more accurate than the scan :)



Disneyfan88 said:


> Congrats!!! :happydance: Have you named her yet?

We decided to call her Isabelle :cloud9: I know it is fairly common but it is the name we both kept coming back to and have liked for a few years now :kiss: We are not quite 100% sure on her middle name yet but it will probably be Alexis (my main concern is that it is rather androgynous, but Isabelle Alexis flows so well imo). We call her Izzy for short :)



bizzibii said:


> I need to go in for blood test next week cos my blood is rhesus negative .
> 
> Me and DH decided on names.... Aria and Florence...

Oh do they test you before giving you the Anti-D to see if you have actually developed antibodies? At 28 weeks I just got the option to have the jab or not, they never tested me. My LO is Rhesus positive so I needed another injection after birth :flower:

Those are lovely names - Aria was on our shortlist :flower:



PostalMom said:


> Serenyx, congrats on your Lil girl! ! I bet is such a relief!

Yes it is such a huge relief :flower: Initially I was happy to go slightly over and only schedule the cesarean for then but my consultant discussed the risks so we opted to go for the more standard 39 weeks instead (well just over anyway). I am so glad we did as I can not imagine going over now! I would be a bundle of nerves :o

I hope your LO's stay in there for another few weeks - it will be here sooner than you think though :hugs: I am now surprised with how fast it all seemed to go!



dovkav123 said:


> We went to our local hospital for a birth info.
> 
> I did reserve a spot for a birth preparation, baby care and breastfeeding classes. It's 10 hour intensive course in 3 days. My habby and go there when I am 8 months preggo!!! I couldn't get anything earlier. All classes are booked out!
> 
> Another plan is to visit a bigger hospital today. They also have a birth center in the same building. I am interested in that!

It sounds like a pretty nice place! Good luck with the visit today - I hope that goes well and you can then choose where you want to deliver :)

Since I was high risk I didn't really get a choice lol

I hope you enjoy your classes, we went to a couple and found them fairly informative :)



mizuno said:


> Dovkav, I have compression socks and love them.they are not the most fashionable things ever, so I wear them around the house or under long pants, but they really work. They are just like really tight knee-high socks and they have helped me on a long flight and after a long day of sitting/standing.

I am wearing mine at the moment :haha: It is standard at my hospital for all women who have had a cesarean to wear them for about 4-6 weeks post birth (in addition to Clexane for a week) in order to minimise the risk of blood clots forming :)



> AFM - all good here, just plugging along. Physically I don't feel too bad, just really tired, but mentally, I'm exhausted and an wreck - emotional, can't concentrate, anxious, stressed... I don't know how I will get through the next 2 months of work (and I work from home). Anyway, I need some advice from you ladies - warning - long rant ahead! DH and I got into an argument over him taking a parental leave. Let me just say up front that he will take 3 weeks (vacation) after birth and will take a month (vacation) next summer to go on a road trip we are planning through the US. However, in Canada we have a year of parental leave (either mom or dad can take it), so I thought I'd go back to work at 10 months so that he can take 2 months to spend with the baby. The thing is, he is refusing to do it. I think that this would be a great opportunity for him to bond with the baby and really immerse himself into her care, but he keeps coming up with excuses like he might lose his job if he takes the time off, there's no one to take over his work, it will be too stressful for him knowing that the work is not getting done, etc. Now, he has a good job, but he is not a CEO or anything and he works for a large company, which I'm sure would not fall apart if he was gone for 2 months. I think these are all excuses for him not wanting to do it. We have several male friends who are taking time off work to stay at home with their babies and it upsets me that he won't do that. It's not even the fact that he won't get that bonding time with his daughter, but the fact that these other men are really looking forward to it and he just seems very scared and defensive when I bring it up. It's always, "it's not like I don't want to, it's just that my job doesn't allow it. It would be too stressful for me." Really???? Because it's not stressful for me at all. I put my career on hold, I went thorough all the injections and pain of IVF, now my body is going through some unpleasant (and permanent) changes and don't get me started on the labour, but taking 2 months off is too stressful for him??? I just can't believe that he won't take this opportunity to spend time with this baby that we so desperately fought for. Don't get me wrong - he is very supportive and I think he will be a great father - but I'm very disappointed that he basically flat out refuses to do this. Please tell me that I am unreasonable and that I'm overreacting! I don't want to constantly fight over this, but every time I think about him refusing to do this, I feel like he's basically saying "my job is more important than spending time with my daughter" and I am so disappointed in him. I mean we were both very career-oriented, but having this baby has changed my perspective and I guess I was expecting it to change his. So sorry for the long rant, but I just want to stop feeling this way because I don't want to resent him, but I'm not sure how to stop myself from being so angry. Can't even have a drink to relax :)

Sorry to hear this is stressing you out :hugs: I must admit that even though I am not planning at the moment on using all of my maternity leave (the last 3 months is unpaid) I never actually considered asking DH if he wanted to use the remaining leave himself :nope: The main problem would be the fact he wouldn't be earning for those 3 months. I am curious now as to whether he would want to take the leave or not, as far as I am aware when my sister went back to work recently after having her DD the option of her partner taking the remainder of the leave instead never came up either.

My DH is currently on his 2 weeks paternity leave (with some holiday days tagged on to make it almost 3 weeks) but he is still checking his work emails daily incase they need him to answer any queries :dohh: I'm not too worried though as I have to admit to checking mine once or twice myself (in my defence I am a teacher so wanted to know how my students got on in their recent exams!).

Don't be too annoyed at him, as I said I feel bad that I didn't even consider the possibility for my DH but I doubt he would take it up anyway. He is one of the senior managers so even taking these 3 weeks off is quite a lot for him to take at once but his work have been fairly good considering we had to see the high risk consultant every other week so he was taking a day off for that each time (he took it as holiday but still ...).

My breasts are extremely sore where my milk is coming in! I seem to be producing more than she actually needs at the moment - it is dripping sometimes :blush: I had to go and buy a couple of sleep bras yesterday after waking up to find wet patches on my bed where it had leaked overnight (I have nursing bras with lactation pads to prevent it during the day but forgot to consider night time :dohh: ).

Hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## mizuno

Thanks serenyx and postal! I know I'm over reacting. DH is not really a super romantic/emotional type (neither am I), but I just thought that having the baby will have the same effect on him as it does on me. To be fair, he does not have a daily reminder that there is a new life brewing and probably does not have the same connection with the baby that I already have. Postal, I like your advice to wait and see what happens once the baby is here. I don't see him changing his mind though. I should focus on the positives - I can take full 12 months off instead of 10! When else am I going to get that chance?


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, that's right. He won't feel the way you do. But wait until he holds her, then something may click. I expect my Dh will be like that. By all means. . Enjoy a full year off. I'll be quitting my job. A job I've been at 7.5 years and it kinda sucks. But my babies come first. I want to raise them, not a day care. Plus in my area is over 150 a week per baby. Geesh! ! How can anyone afford that.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi... I'm in the hospital. I thought they were going to send me home when the contractions became iregular again. However, my cervical length has thinned to 1.8 , 1.9. So they admitted me. So far 2 bags of iv fluid. And i had my first of 2 steroid shots to develop the boys lungs. They usually do that as a precaution. But they can only do the one set and it only helps if they do it with in a week of delivery. So they must think I could go soon. I don't know how many days I will be staying. I do know they have to give me the other shot tomorrow night. So I figure at least 2 nights in the hospital. I just need to keep them in a bit longer.


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck, postal! You are already at a good point but yeah each day helps a bit more. Keep us posted!


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii - Congrats on passing your glucose test! :thumbup: Sorry to hear about the leg cramps. Sleeping with a pillow between my legs helped as it kept me from keeping my legs stretched out. I only got leg cramps when I straightened my legs and extended them too far. Hopefully it will get better for you. I love the names you picked!

mizuno - Hopefully your DH will come around to the idea of taking a little extra time for bonding. If not, you can take the extra time for bonding yourself. :hugs: My husband took 2 straight weeks off and then split his 3rd week across multiple weeks so that he was working shorter work weeks (he took Mondays and Tuesdays off for the 3 weeks following the first 2). We weren't expecting that we'd spend pretty much the whole first week in the hospital, so it didn't really feel like I had him home to help out for as long. He's taking 3 weeks off at the end of the year when things at work slow down a bit. I go back to work at the beginning of January and already don't want to go back. :haha:

Serenyx - I love the name you picked out! So pretty. :thumbup: We named ours Audrey Elizabeth (we actually had the name picked out before we did the transfer :winkwink:). I'm glad to hear that you are doing well on the milk production. Believe me, it's better to have extra than not enough. You can always try pumping a little if she's not draining the beast completely. 

PostalMom - I'll be praying for you and your boys. Hang in there and try to relax (I know - easier said than done). Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

mizuno said:


> Thanks serenyx and postal! I know I'm over reacting. DH is not really a super romantic/emotional type (neither am I), but I just thought that having the baby will have the same effect on him as it does on me. To be fair, he does not have a daily reminder that there is a new life brewing and probably does not have the same connection with the baby that I already have. Postal, I like your advice to wait and see what happens once the baby is here. I don't see him changing his mind though. I should focus on the positives - I can take full 12 months off instead of 10! When else am I going to get that chance?

I asked my DH this question this morning and whilst he said he would love to have 2 months off to look after her, it is not feasible so he wouldn't. It would be 2 months unpaid and whilst we are comfortable, that would stretch things a lot, also his work would not be at all happy with him taking 2 months off (even though they would have to let him). However as you say - focus on the positives - you get to take more time off :thumbup:



PostalMom said:


> Hi... I'm in the hospital. I thought they were going to send me home when the contractions became iregular again. However, my cervical length has thinned to 1.8 , 1.9. So they admitted me. So far 2 bags of iv fluid. And i had my first of 2 steroid shots to develop the boys lungs. They usually do that as a precaution. But they can only do the one set and it only helps if they do it with in a week of delivery. So they must think I could go soon. I don't know how many days I will be staying. I do know they have to give me the other shot tomorrow night. So I figure at least 2 nights in the hospital. I just need to keep them in a bit longer.

I hope all goes well and the boys stay in for a little while longer x



Disneyfan88 said:


> Serenyx - I love the name you picked out! So pretty. :thumbup: We named ours Audrey Elizabeth (we actually had the name picked out before we did the transfer :winkwink:). I'm glad to hear that you are doing well on the milk production. Believe me, it's better to have extra than not enough. You can always try pumping a little if she's not draining the beast completely.

Thank you :flower: We have liked the name for a long time but weren't 100% sure on the name until she was born as we did have a couple of others we really liked too.

I have a pump that I need to get out of the cupboard and try - I did attempt hand expressing but that was a dismal failure (I didn't have the patience to sit there for hours trying to hand express lol )

How is Audrey doing? I can't believe she is coming up for 2 months already!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Thank you :flower: We have liked the name for a long time but weren't 100% sure on the name until she was born as we did have a couple of others we really liked too.
> 
> I have a pump that I need to get out of the cupboard and try - I did attempt hand expressing but that was a dismal failure (I didn't have the patience to sit there for hours trying to hand express lol )
> 
> How is Audrey doing? I can't believe she is coming up for 2 months already!

The pump will definitely speed things along for you. :thumbup:

Audrey is doing great. She's very alert (has been since very early on) and has been holding her head up when she's on her tummy for a while now. She just went through a growth spurt this last weekend. I'm curious to see what her weight and length measurements are at her 2 month doctor visit. She's already growing up too fast! Haha :haha:


----------



## PostalMom

Disney, aww. You should post pics. They grow up so fast! I can't believe my boys will be here any time. Hopefully we can put it off a few more weeks. They put me on precardia, it's sipping my contractions. I just don't know how long I'll be in the hospital. I do still have sharp cervical pains. I'm hoping my cervical length isn't still shrinking.


----------



## mizuno

postal, hang in there! I hope your boys decide to stay in a bit longer. You are already at 32 weeks, right? So you're in a good place now. It must suck being in a hospital. We went on a tour of the labour and delivery facilities at my hospital and it's so dreary! I was really put off by how old and drab and, I must say, stinky, it was. Somebody on the tour said they felt like they were in Soviet Russia. Someone else said, as joke, that they will be considering a home birth. And this is one of the best hospitals in Canada. I wonder what the other ones are like. To be fair, they are in the process of renovating, but it won't be finished soon enough for us :( Ugh.


----------



## MishC

Mizumo - Hope you had DH have managed to get sorted.

Postal - How are you getting on? Are you still in hospital? How's your cervical length doing?

Disney - Glad to hear Audrey is doing well. I remember thinking when my daughter was 8 weeks that it had flow by! The first 6 month is like a whirlwind!


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, that sounds awful. I'm lucky. My hospital is very nice, clean, great nurses. My Dr said I have to stay another 24 hours, then we will see. A social services lady who helps with perinatal depression made her round to let me know of services and said. .. so I see you will be staying with us a while. . I was like. . I hope not. . Does she know something I don't? Because it's twins you don't get any definite answers. It's all ... well you ARE having twins. .. or we just need to wait and see. . Or... well your body is gearing up. . But nothing that days hey maybe you hand a week left maybe 3. I don't expect the answers to be perfect, but some indication would be nice. .
My nipples are sore today. . This is new. My cervix keeps getting sharp knife like pains,  sitting upright is hard because of the boys heads pushing down. . And Robbie is very low, right pushing on the cervix.


----------



## flagirlie7

Postal, what hospital did you chose?


----------



## PostalMom

I'm at St Josephs women's hospital


----------



## PostalMom

I've been told I'm being kept until Tuesday now. I was taken off of the procardia. My main dr didn't know why I was put on it anyway. It worked at first.. then it seemed not as much. So i stayed have 5-6 contractions an hour again. They will check my cervix again on Tuesday to see.. if it's the same I may go home. . If it's shorter or dilated they will keep me even longer. They are focused on me getting to 34 weeks. Then we can leery the babies come. There's not much they can do any way, just because it's twins.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - I'm praying for you and your boys. I hope they will continue to stay put for at least a couple more weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mizuno - sorry to hear about the hospital. Are the rooms at your hospital at least private?


----------



## dovkav123

Postalmom, I know staying in the hospital is not fun, sorry about that. 
My girlfriend's baby stopped growing at 7 month, so she had to stay for the whole month in the hospital, in bed rest and fetal monitoring. She had compression stockings on to reduce the blood clotting. She stayed with another woman and she was happy about it cos chatting with somebody was helpful for the countdown....

mizuno, I got dissapointed about your hospital in Canada. I am sorry you have no other choice but deliver your baby there.
I visited my small hospital and it's really cozy, colourful walls, they have a tub for birthing(walk in, not climb in), family rooms, little breakfast buffet. My goal is to visit a hospital in big city, they have a birthing center in the same building, if something goes wrong I can be rolled down to a hospital.

MishC, how are you? How is your placenta? Did your kidneys got better?

I am doing fine. My baby is moving a lot through the day. I am in such relaxed time of my pregnancy, I know he is healthy, I am feeling OK, that is all important. I do have pain in my legs, standing hurt, sitting hurt longer, walking is good and I do walk a lot, but in the evening I fell finished. I elevate my legs, all pain is gone then. My dr. prescribed me compression stockings, I am still thinking if I should get them or not.
I didn't gain a kg last week, I feel good about it. I have gained 8kg, I was worried I growing too fast.
Yesterday my tummy got really hard for a few seconds. WAS it a Braxton contraction?


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, if your belly got hard around your belly button... then it very well could be the start of bh. They say if it gets hard and feels like your forehead than its a contraction/bh. My contractions sometimes stay with a feeling of breathlessness, maybe a, but of nausea. Then the tightening gets stronger and stronger. .. sometimes the pain will go around to my list back as well. My contractions are only coming 2-3 an hour right now but they are stronger. I just need to make it 10 more days! I'm so nervous. Our lives are about to change. I'm ready to not be pregnant any more but nervous about my new role. . My breasts are so ready. They leak. The nurses are surprised that my breasts are all ready. Moo lol


----------



## PostalMom

I'm home! ! Although it had benefits being at the hospital on bed rest, I got to the point of crying every time I thought of my Dh. My cervix is still measure 1.8cm -1.9 cm. I'm 1/2 cm dilated. But I'm home hope fully until my water breaks or I get 6 contractions in an hour again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - I'm so glad that you were able to go home! Between our 6 nights at the hospital pre- and post-baby and the extra 2 nights I was there for my delayed postpartum hemorrhage a couple of weeks later, I know how hard it can be to be in the hospital for a while. :hugs: Rest up and keep cooking those beautiful boys a little while longer. You're almost at the finish line! :twinboys:

Unrelated note - thank God for medical insurance and out-of-pocket maximums. You'd be amazed at how much my insurance explanation of benefits indicates the hospital billed for the hospital rooms alone (not even including the surgical-related expenses for both visits). :wacko:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. . My newest update. .. Tuesday this is what my stats were. Cervical length. .. 1.9cm. , no funneling, 1/2 cm dilated. 
Today 3 days later. . I'm funneling. . You can see the water bag in the funnel. 1 cm dilated, 1.6 cm cervical length. 
I'm done. I woke up screaming in pain. The sono shows the boys both head down, so far down that she could barely get a measurement. The boys are 4 lbs 7 oz and 4 lbs 9 oz.
I'm so ready. I know I need to keep them in until the 10th but it hurts so badly in my pelvis.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - You're so close! I know it's tough, but hang in there. It will be so worth it when you are able to hold your boys and bring them home. I'm praying that you will find the comfort and strength to make it until at least the 10th. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

Hang in there, you only have 4 days to go x I hope these next few days are as comfortable as they can be and that you will be meeting your boys very soon x

I hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Thinking of you and your family. Cheering for you. You're the champion! 
Hoping and praying for the best outcome for you and your babies.
Sorry for the pain, I hope dr. can help you to releave it.
You are so close to the finish line. Hang in there:hugs:

I went to see angiologist, cos my Protein S is low. My gyn. was debating if I should be on the blood thinner.
Finally I got my answers and I can sleep better. Angiologist told me that during pregnancy woman's blood tend to be thicker for 2 reasons: during miscarr. and during the birth she will loose less blood. It's amazing how the body sets everything in order. 
I am clear. I am so happy I don't need to be on heparin.
I am visiting a birth center on Wednesday. It's in the big hospital, but separated from the main D&L section. It's more home enviroment. I'll get to know 3 midwives, one of them be with me at birth if we choose this center.
Hugs to all ladies!


----------



## MishC

Postal - Not long to go although I can understand why you're on the count down. Both boys are a good weight so that's got to be good to know.

Dovkav - Glad to hear you dont need heparin apparently those injections are a killer.

Serenyx - How are you and your little'n getting on?


----------



## bizzibii

:hugs::hugs:Postal - Just cross your legs and do not open them until you are 34w  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> I am clear. I am so happy I don't need to be on heparin.
> I am visiting a birth center on Wednesday. It's in the big hospital, but separated from the main D&L section. It's more home enviroment. I'll get to know 3 midwives, one of them be with me at birth if we choose this center.
> Hugs to all ladies!

Glad to hear you don't need the heparin shots :)

I hope the visit goes well on Wednesday so you can make the decision where you want to give birth :hugs:



MishC said:


> Serenyx - How are you and your little'n getting on?

We are doing great thank you :hugs:

She weighed 6lb 5oz at birth and only lost 1.75oz (taking her to just over 6lb 3oz) by day 5, by day 11 she was up to 6lb 10oz and at day 13 she was up to 6lb 14oz :flower: The midwife was really pleased with her progress on day 11 and so discharged us from community and the health visitor was very pleased with her weight gain so doesn't need to see her for another month! So she is growing like a little weed - she might actually fit her newborn clothes soon and not just the tiny baby ones I went out and bought after she was born as all of her clothes swamped her :haha:

My husband went back to work today though so we will have to see how we manage without him here 24/7 - I can't say i'm looking forward to that :wacko: It was lovely having him here to share the chores :)

How are you feeling? I bet it is nice being in third tri and on the home stretch now :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Postal, hope you made it :)


----------



## MishC

Serenyx said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> I am clear. I am so happy I don't need to be on heparin.
> I am visiting a birth center on Wednesday. It's in the big hospital, but separated from the main D&L section. It's more home enviroment. I'll get to know 3 midwives, one of them be with me at birth if we choose this center.
> Hugs to all ladies!
> 
> Glad to hear you don't need the heparin shots :)
> 
> I hope the visit goes well on Wednesday so you can make the decision where you want to give birth :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MishC said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - How are you and your little'n getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> We are doing great thank you :hugs:
> 
> She weighed 6lb 5oz at birth and only lost 1.75oz (taking her to just over 6lb 3oz) by day 5, by day 11 she was up to 6lb 10oz and at day 13 she was up to 6lb 14oz :flower: The midwife was really pleased with her progress on day 11 and so discharged us from community and the health visitor was very pleased with her weight gain so doesn't need to see her for another month! So she is growing like a little weed - she might actually fit her newborn clothes soon and not just the tiny baby ones I went out and bought after she was born as all of her clothes swamped her :haha:
> 
> My husband went back to work today though so we will have to see how we manage without him here 24/7 - I can't say i'm looking forward to that :wacko: It was lovely having him here to share the chores :)
> 
> How are you feeling? I bet it is nice being in third tri and on the home stretch now :hugs:Click to expand...

That's really good to hear she's doing so well. I'm really happy for you guys!

I'm not doing to bad. I have an awful lot of problems so i'm just glad for each day she's still inside growing. 

I'll be glad once she's here alive and well and my body is on the mend.


----------



## dovkav123

Postalmom, thining about you, your boys and your family:flower:
MishC, hope and pray your baby will stay in as long as possible. You are getting slowly in the safe zone. I can't wait to get to 28 weeks, this is the time when 90% of baby's survive f born early.

We went to a 2 hospital visits and one birth center.

The First hospital is not renovated, only a family room are nice and colorful. 4000 euro for a vaginal, 5000 for a c-section. 
Dr. comes in only when the baby's head is visible and just watches the birth.
They have a routine PKU test done for a metabolic baby's disorder.
I didn't like that during a c-section the baby can't stay on my chest cos it's too cold in OP.
however, delivery unit is on the 2nd floor, and the birthing center is on the first floor. 
So we visited a birthing center. 4000 euro for a delivery, it's paid by insurance!
WE had to take our shoes off in this center. I think it was great!
1.It's run by 3 midwives. 
2. The midwives will do a birth preparation classes which will start in October. So we get to know them all.
3. After delivery I would stay only 2 hours in the birthing center and then go home, if I don't feel well or so, I can be admitted to a hospital.
4. Midwive who delivers my baby, visits us at home every day.
5. Pediatrician will come to the house for a check ups.
6. They don't have any pain killers, so I need to be confident that I'll make it without them.
7. The only eguipment they have is a fetal baby's and mom's heart beat and blood pressure monitor.
8. I can eat and drink, take a shower during a labor and give a birth on the floor if I wish. I can give a birth on the toilet or in the water tub.

The second hospital is very modern and newly renovated, you feel you are in bussiness suite not in the delivery unit. 2800 euro for a vaginal birth and little more for a c-section.
During c-section I can keep my baby on my chest till dr. finish their job, feeding wouldn't be possible at that time. They don't do a routine PKU tests.

SOOOOO the next week I have to decide if I want to give a birth in a birthing center. 
The good thing I'll need to start the birth preparation classes next month and they will last for 6 weeks. We'll come together with my hubby. 
I want to talk to my mom before making decision, but I really leaning towards the birthing center, cos I'll get more personal, private attention and emotional support. I don't want all this fuss and drama with few midwives and hospital personel. I am not talking about intern student who is learning during my delvery.
My german is not great, I know my 3 midwives can talk to me in English.

In the hospital delivery unit My hubby had tears in his eyes when he heard one woman screaming. (I thought it's the baby.) The midwive told him, that the woman will be smiling very very soon. 
In the birthing center it will be a slim chance that two woman will give a birth at the same time. It's another plus.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. It's so quiet on here now. I'm still hanging in there. I'm 35 weeks now and being for the boys to come. I can't wait to meet them. I'm sick in a prolonged early labor. Real contractions but they are irregular. So this is no fun waking up all night long to panting and whimpering in my sleep. I am scheduled for October 1st if they don't come before that. I'm seeing the dr twice a week for nst s. I'll have a cervical check tomorrow. It's amazing how a nurse can say 80% and 5 minutes later the dr says 60%. I still can't wait until tomorrow to see if I'm dilated more. Please let me be dilated to like 3 or 4. Lol


----------



## Disneyfan88

You're getting close, PostalMom! Hang in there just a bit longer. I hope that you're not in too much pain. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Audrey is now past the phase in which we can swaddle her. She always frees herself, and now that she's pretty much rolling from her back to her tummy, it's no longer recommended for her. 

I bought her one of these sleep sacks on Zulily about a month ago and started using it this week. She seems to really like it! It seems so cozy, I'd love to be zipped up inside one of these myself. :haha:

I wanted to get her a couple more to have on hand here. I came across a coupon code on the manufacturer's Facebook page for 70% off ("backtoschool"), which makes the price much more easier to swallow. :thumbup:

https://realmomsrealviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/badaboum.jpg

https://www.bada-boum.com/BadaBoum/Products.html


----------



## dovkav123

Postal Mom, Congrats you made it to 35 weeks! That's great. The boys will thank you for your patients and being a tough cookie.:flower:

Disney fan, thanks a lot for this info, I wanted to get only a sleeping sack, but I'd like to swaddle my baby too, it sounds even better. Did the midwives started to swaddle her in the hospital?

How is everybody else doing?
Hugs! xoxox


----------



## Serenyx

MishC said:


> That's really good to hear she's doing so well. I'm really happy for you guys!
> 
> I'm not doing to bad. I have an awful lot of problems so i'm just glad for each day she's still inside growing.
> 
> I'll be glad once she's here alive and well and my body is on the mend.

Thank you :flower: Sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it - it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> SOOOOO the next week I have to decide if I want to give a birth in a birthing center.
> The good thing I'll need to start the birth preparation classes next month and they will last for 6 weeks. We'll come together with my hubby.

Have you made your decision yet? Did you go for the birthing centre in the end?



PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. It's so quiet on here now. I'm still hanging in there. I'm 35 weeks now and being for the boys to come. I can't wait to meet them. I'm sick in a prolonged early labor. Real contractions but they are irregular. So this is no fun waking up all night long to panting and whimpering in my sleep. I am scheduled for October 1st if they don't come before that.

You have done amazingly well to get this far! October 1st is just around the corner, hopefully you can hang on until then but the boys will be fine if they come now :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Audrey is now past the phase in which we can swaddle her. She always frees herself, and now that she's pretty much rolling from her back to her tummy, it's no longer recommended for her.
> 
> I bought her one of these sleep sacks on Zulily about a month ago and started using it this week. She seems to really like it! It seems so cozy, I'd love to be zipped up inside one of these myself. :haha:
> 
> I wanted to get her a couple more to have on hand here. I came across a coupon code on the manufacturer's Facebook page for 70% off ("backtoschool"), which makes the price much more easier to swallow. :thumbup:
> 
> https://realmomsrealviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/badaboum.jpg
> 
> https://www.bada-boum.com/BadaBoum/Products.html

Thanks for that :thumbup: 

I have just bought Izzy a couple of Grobag's as PreciousLittleOnes had them on the Bounty offer so they were reduced from £30.00 to £15.95 (you did have to pay £4.95 postage on the whole order, so it made sense to get a couple :) ). We can't use them quite yet though as she isn't at the mimimum weight requirement yet which is 8lb 8oz.

Bounty offers - Grobag

The offer is only valid until 22nd Sept though.

I have decided to use sleeping bags as Izzy is such a wriggler in bed! I would worry that she would burrow down underneath blankets. At the moment it is warm here so she is only sleeping in a nappy and sleepsuit :)

Izzy didn't really take to being swaddled, I tried a couple of times but she likes sleeping with her arms above her head too much so constantly fought against the swaddling to try and free her arms! She sleeps well without it though so I didn't bother :)



dovkav123 said:


> How is everybody else doing?
> Hugs! xoxox

We are doing well :) I have had a bit of a bug for the last few days but Izzy didn't catch it thankfully - I took her to the health centre to have her weighed yesterday and she has gone up to 7lb 14 oz (from 6lb 5oz at birth) so they are really pleased with her progress :flower: I can't believe she is 4 weeks old already :cloud9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> Disney fan, thanks a lot for this info, I wanted to get only a sleeping sack, but I'd like to swaddle my baby too, it sounds even better. Did the midwives started to swaddle her in the hospital?

We swaddled her from birth until earlier this week. She never really seemed to be one of those babies that _needs_ to be swaddled to fall asleep, so the transition to the sleep sack went very well. It's probably a coincidence, but she seems to have started sleeping through longer stretches at night since we started using it. 



Serenyx said:


> I have just bought Izzy a couple of Grobag's as PreciousLittleOnes had them on the Bounty offer so they were reduced from £30.00 to £15.95 (you did have to pay £4.95 postage on the whole order, so it made sense to get a couple :) ). We can't use them quite yet though as she isn't at the mimimum weight requirement yet which is 8lb 8oz.
> 
> Bounty offers - Grobag
> 
> The offer is only valid until 22nd Sept though.
> 
> I have decided to use sleeping bags as Izzy is such a wriggler in bed! I would worry that she would burrow down underneath blankets. At the moment it is warm here so she is only sleeping in a nappy and sleepsuit :)
> 
> Izzy didn't really take to being swaddled, I tried a couple of times but she likes sleeping with her arms above her head too much so constantly fought against the swaddling to try and free her arms! She sleeps well without it though so I didn't bother :)
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> How is everybody else doing?
> Hugs! xoxox
> 
> We are doing well :) I have had a bit of a bug for the last few days but Izzy didn't catch it thankfully - I took her to the health centre to have her weighed yesterday and she has gone up to 7lb 14 oz (from 6lb 5oz at birth) so they are really pleased with her progress :flower: I can't believe she is 4 weeks old already :cloud9:Click to expand...

Those look great! :thumbup: Audrey always wanted to free her arms when she was swaddled, too. She discovered her fingers a little over a week ago and is now _constantly_ sucking on them. :dohh:

Wow - 4 weeks already! Time sure does go by quickly, huh? I'm glad that Izzy didn't get sick, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, ladies,

Been stalking here but not much going on I guess? We are 8 weeks in and my baby girl has been having major gas pains and cramps for the past 3-4 weeks. Can't wait to get further along, hope it's a colic and not something worse. We do have a ped GI appt next week to rule out a reflux. Anyone has any experience with colicky babies? I swear we already tried it all. Some days are just worse. Gripe water seems to be the remedy now. Works for a while.


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie7 aww I'm sorry to hear your baby girl isn't feeling good. That's never easy. 
Afm
I am excited that I lost my mucus plug yesterday. It surprised me. I have to wear pads now because my bladder always leaks so I saw the first part on the pad then much more when I wiped. Thank goodness it wasn't as gross looking as the ones I have seen on line. Tmi.. but some of you may want to know. It was thick, creamy almost yellow color, stringy and stretchy, with a few dabs of brownish pink here and there. It did not look like a discharge. Nor did it look like egg white cervical mucus... remember back when we were all trying to get pregnant. Lol. You will know if you see it. Now im suffering from spd? Apparently I'm producing a ton of relaxin. I sleep with a pillow between my legs, but twice now I've tried to turn or shift to get out of bet and POP my pubic bone pops so loudly and it hurts so badly. Then walking after is just unbearable. I'm almost 36 weeks. I really thought they would be here by now. Please come out little boys. My next dr apt is Tuesday at 1:15. I pray that they say. . Oh your dilated let's get you to the hospital for your c sec. Please!!!!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Postal, just remember through all this pain and discomfort that the longer they stay in the better! 36 weeks usually doesn't require NICU which is awesome, that's what I was shooting for, anything after that is a bonus :)

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - 36 weeks is an amazing accomplishment! I hope you find comfort soon. You're almost at the finish line! :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Thank you for all the encouragement. It helps some. Right now I just want to cry. I thought for sure, I would have progressed. . Nothing! ! Same as last Friday. . 2 cm 80%. I'm so disappointed. What's even worse? ? If I don't go into labor on my own. .. the hospital won't let me have them at 37 weeks. I'll have to wait until I'm 38 weeks. ugh!! Back to 2 more weeks!!?? I just want to crawl into a hole and cry. I know that the boys ate better off every day I keep them in. I'm 36 years old 5 foot 1. With 2 big boys inside me. I'm miserable. Boohooohooohooo
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-23 16.58.28.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - That is a vey impressive bump. I do feel for you :-(


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, how are you feeling?


----------



## bizzibii

PostalMom said:


> Bizzibii, how are you feeling?


Postal - Feeling ok, heavy and uncomfortable but I guess it is normal. Went for another scan today and one of the babies is too small so they are sending me for a detail scan to another hospital. They suspect problems with the placenta . The baby has been " below the chart " for some quite time but today her stomach was 3 cm smaller compare to the other one. I am not sure what to think and of course I got upset but there is nothing I can do I guess.

How are you my dear ?


----------



## dovkav123

Postal mom, you look amazing and your tummy is huge!! I understand how hard for you to move around. Sending you best wishes!

bizzibii, i am sory to hear about your little one is not growing enough. I hope another u/s will tell you more :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything will even out. My boys have been pretty much the same size . Robbie is just a bit smaller. There was a time about when you are now that wyatt was like 8 oz bigger. From what I read, that could mean an earlier delivery for you. I will pray for your little one. Try not to worry. I know it's not easy. 
I'm just frustrated now. It's like I'm have a fight with myself. I feel guilty for wanting to have the boys now, but happy I've carried them this far.


----------



## mizuno

hello ladies, I'm back! I've been lurking and reading your updates, just haven't had time to post. 

I see some new babies, and some soon-to-come babies as well! 

postal - hang in there - you look great, btw. 
bizzi - i hope all goes well at your next u/s.
good discussion on sleep sacks here - in Canada they don't recommend swaddling any more, so I already bought some grobags - they are so cute! btw, new rules and regulations on sleeping, feeding, swaddling, etc will be the death of me. I can't keep up! 

afm - everything going well here, except that the bay is breech and showing no signs of wanting to turn. I will be doing acupuncture/moxibustion, seeing a chiro and am consider external cephalic version in the next week or so. If none of it works, then it's c-section for me :( I'm really bummed out about that. I really wanted to have a natural birth. At least my doc is letting me wait till my due date and not recommending an early c-section like some docs. Other than that I'm feeling pretty good. I have a lot of swelling in my hands and feet, which makes me feel extra unattractive but I hope that will go away soon after the baby is born.


----------



## PostalMom

Oh man. I can't believe I'm still pregnant. Lol. I have been having some very tough moments where I get upset and cry. Mostly brought on by pain. Sometimes I can barely walk. I pee myself trying to stand up, walk or sit down. Everything seems to be too much on my poor bladder. I have been having contractions thru the nights that wake me up all the time. Also now my hands are waking me up. My knuckles hurt. In hands and toes. Still passing mucus as well. My Dr didn't check my cervix this time. I really wanted him to. I keep wondering if I'm dilated more or not. I go back to the dr on Tuesday and then my c sec is Thursday at 7 am. I'll have to be there at 5:30 am. I can't wait! ! I would love if the next 4 days went by fast and pain free. I am counting down the days and nights. I have 4 days, 5 nights. Each day has its own ups and downs, the nights as well. That's why im Counting them separately. It also feels like I've accomplished something. Tonight I tried to go from the living room to the bath room, one of my DD's put the toilet lid down again. I can't bend over to lift it AND bend to sit without peeing my self. It's usually a race to get my panties down in time. So. . Again. . I didn't quite make it. I got do mad and went into their rooms and fussed at them all. That sent me into a painful contraction that just didn't want to ease up. And from there I started crying again. I'm so tired of hurting, and changing my pad due to pee. I'm sorry I'm complaining all the time. .. this is just do darn hard! ! Now at my drs office, everyone says .. omg your still pregnant! Even my main dr who's delivering me said. ..omg.. you haven't gone yet! ? All of the other twin mom's have had their babies. I'm still hanging in with a cervix of steel. Ugh.


----------



## bizzibii

Postal- when I saw you posted something I was sure it was to tell us you have had your boys....

I am so sorry to hear that. I can't say I know how you feel ( i might know that feeling later ). I too started to struggle, one of the babies head presses on my bladder so each time I stand up I need to run ( waddle very quickly ) to the toilet to pee. My bump is starting to look unnatural being so huge...

There is nothing you can do - 4 more days, you made it that far . Remember how you were hoping to make it to 34 weeks  You did great. 

As for me not much is going on - going for doppler tests every week, growth scan every other week and they monitoring the babies heart every know and then. Sending me for tests for any viral infections and thats about it. Baby 2 is also on the smaller side but no defects have been found. I've had 20w scan at 32 w so they have checked everything they could again. Now I am starting to think maybe there is a trisomy going on or something similar which makes me not sleep at night and if I do I dream of giving birth to deformed babies....

On the bright note - we will be painting girls room next weekend and getting things ready  Kind of left it a bit too late


----------



## PostalMom

Aww bizzibii, I would hate to sleep if I had those dreams. I do have birth and breast feeding dreams but nothing too scary. You are so close. Just keep taking it day by day. Try to keep those girls in as long as possible. They will need the extra growth time. I'm glad they haven't found anything but small growth. Are you on bed rest?


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, I'd love to see your bump! Hope much do the girls weigh now?


----------



## bizzibii

PostalMom said:


> Aww bizzibii, I would hate to sleep if I had those dreams. I do have birth and breast feeding dreams but nothing too scary. You are so close. Just keep taking it day by day. Try to keep those girls in as long as possible. They will need the extra growth time. I'm glad they haven't found anything but small growth. Are you on bed rest?


I am on self prescribed bed rest  last week they were 1500 gr and 1700 gr however I have another growth scan on Thursday so I am hoping they have turned into giants 

is ur CS on Thursday ? if so... good luck 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141006_223423-1.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, that is on the smaller side, but I wouldn't worry too much. They really pack on the weight towards the end. Your bump is perfect! What a great shape to it! Mine hangs down now in a strange egg shape. Lol. 
Yes .. Thursday morning at 7 am is my c sec. I'm so excited! ! I can't wait to have a soft belly and babies in my arms. Prepare your self for the discomfort that lies ahead. I hope your votes much easier than mine. My girls were born at 34 weeks and I didn't suffer like this. So I'm hoping that you will have an easy last couple of months. 
Today at the dr, my bp was higher, and I have a lot of protein in my urine. Dr isn't that worried since I'm 2 nights and 1 day away. I haven't had my cervix checked in a week now. That's driving me crazy. Lol. This is the first time in a while I've told the boys not to come out, because it's all planned now. Lol. I will post pics of the boys asap and maybe of my after belly. Happy dance!!


----------



## Serenyx

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Postal! You have done amazingly well to keep them in there this long :)


----------



## dovkav123

Postal and Bizzibii, you are heroes! I am giving you a virtual medal!
I had my appoinment and we heard the baby's hearbeat on CTG everything was normal the beats were 120-160 in 20 min.
Now I need to get an Ati-D profilaxis cos I am RH D negative. I am worried about it, the meds are made from a human blood and still could have viruses that never been tested for.

Postal I'll be thinking about you all day and wishing you allthe best!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck tomorrow, PostalMom! I'm praying for a safe delivery and speedy recovery for you. You'll have those beautiful babies in your arms before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Good luck postal - I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PostalMom

Hey there! ! Ugh . I posted a couple days ago. My water broke 24 hours before my scheduled c sec!! So at 4 am Wednesday morning. The day of the blood moon... I was sleeping and felt an air bubble sensation in my crotch. So i got up and went to the bathroom. I couldn't pee at all this time unless I leaned all the way forward. So i emptied my bladder and started to leave the bathroom and I felt another air bubble feeling but bigger. Then I felt a gush and amniotic fluid leaked down both legs. I reached down to feel and catch some and it was clear with small white flecks in it. I very calmly called out to dh.... hunny, my water just broke!! We showered , called the dr, got the van ready, told my older kids, and called dhs mom to come over. We arrived at the hospital and then I began my horrible contractions. By 715 robert was born weighing 5 lbs 7 oz 18.5 inches long. His umbilical cord had a knot in it so I think it slowed down his growth the last month or so. Wyatt was born 2 minutes later at 715. He weighed 7 lbs 2 oz 19.5 inches long. The were both 9.9 on the Apgar.!! Woohoo! So I'm still recovering. I also had my tubes tied again and I'm so glad that I had a csec. Because they found that my colon was attached to my tubes with scar tissue. They fixed it while they were in there. The boys are beautiful! Also I got them both breast feeding right away! I'm so happy they are here and healthy.


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats, Postal, those are some healthy boys!! Enjoy them and I wish you a speedy recovery, I know it's not easy but you'll feel better soon!


----------



## dovkav123

Postal, congrats! Well done. Super happy and excited for you! Hope and pray for your speedy recovery!

I think I am starting to experience mini incontinence, for a few weeks now I feel and see tiny drips of the urine in my panties. Kegels, should i do them 50 a day?


----------



## PostalMom

Dovkav, the more you can do the better. I got to the point where 5 would be exhausting. I'm going home this morning. In so thrilled that we are all going home together.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats, PostalMom!! I can't wait to see a picture of your precious boys. :happydance:


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - well done. `can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## PostalMom

I've been trying to put pics on here bit is not letting me again. I'll see if Meagan can help again.


----------



## Serenyx

So glad to hear your boys arrived safely postal :) Looking forward to seeing the pictures when you can get them on!

Dovkav - I am Rhesus negative so also had the Anti-D. It isn't compulsory and you can decline it, but whilst it won't cause problems in this pregnancy it can seriously affect any future babies you may have x


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx - I am RH- but they have a different policy here. They check if you developed antibodies and only then they react. If you haven't they will not give you anything (" if it ain't broken why fix it " type of thinking ).


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> Serenyx - I am RH- but they have a different policy here. They check if you developed antibodies and only then they react. If you haven't they will not give you anything (" if it ain't broken why fix it " type of thinking ).

Wow - that is completely different to over here - anyone who is Rh- automatically gets offered the Anti-D injection. You routinely get it at 28 weeks then again after birth if the baby is Rh+, but you are also offered it is you have any bleeding throughout the pregnancy where there is a chance your blood can mix.


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - I am RH- but they have a different policy here. They check if you developed antibodies and only then they react. If you haven't they will not give you anything (" if it ain't broken why fix it " type of thinking ).
> 
> Wow - that is completely different to over here - anyone who is Rh- automatically gets offered the Anti-D injection. You routinely get it at 28 weeks then again after birth if the baby is Rh+, but you are also offered it is you have any bleeding throughout the pregnancy where there is a chance your blood can mix.Click to expand...


I have read you only need it once in your life and you are protected for any pregnancies in the future that is why I really wanted to get it , but they said no :-(. Well anyway . Cant do anything about it - different countries , different thinking ...


----------



## dovkav123

Serenyx, I hate that here in Europe give anit-d shot to all rh- women. They don't even check for dad's blood. If he is rh- too, you have no problems. Do you knoe your baby's blood type?

bizzibii, may I ask where do you live? I wonder if I choose your countries policy about anti-d shot. I don't want to do it if it's not needed. I agree to take it after we find out the baby's blood type after the birth but I hate to do it now. My hubby is happy with one child but I would like another one. So it would be wise to take the shot if my baby has RH+.
Don't you need to check for anti-d anitbody's not anly once maybe few times in the 3rd tri?
I could do it easily. Here in Germany I can go to the lab direct w/o dr. prescription and pay cash.


----------



## bizzibii

dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx, I hate that here in Europe give anit-d shot to all rh- women. They don't even check for dad's blood. If he is rh- too, you have no problems. Do you knoe your baby's blood type?
> 
> bizzibii, may I ask where do you live? I wonder if I choose your countries policy about anti-d shot. I don't want to do it if it's not needed. I agree to take it after we find out the baby's blood type after the birth but I hate to do it now. My hubby is happy with one child but I would like another one. So it would be wise to take the shot if my baby has RH+.
> Don't you need to check for anti-d anitbody's not anly once maybe few times in the 3rd tri?
> I could do it easily. Here in Germany I can go to the lab direct w/o dr. prescription and pay cash.

DOV - I live around the corner ,Netherlands , and they only check you for antibodies once at 27w. It is all pretty much natural approach to childbirth. Home birth are recommended , no pain meds are advised ( " do you really want to be on drugs when your child is born ? " I have been asked ) . I think you would love it here ....


----------



## dovkav123

Is it true that every 3rd woman in Netherlands give a birth at home?
I am planing to give a birth in the birth center which is located in the hospital. I'll know my midwive before the birth and she stays with us till the baby is out. In 3 hours we are going home. Pediatrician and midwive will visit us at home.

You mentioned about testing antibodies first and if you react, you do the shot. Is it D antigen I need to test?
Thanks bizzibii, you are very helpful.


----------



## bizzibii

dovkav123 said:


> Is it true that every 3rd woman in Netherlands give a birth at home?
> I am planing to give a birth in the birth center which is located in the hospital. I'll know my midwive before the birth and she stays with us till the baby is out. In 3 hours we are going home. Pediatrician and midwive will visit us at home.
> 
> You mentioned about testing antibodies first and if you react, you do the shot. Is it D antigen I need to test?
> Thanks bizzibii, you are very helpful.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I know many women who gave birth at home , especially with their second or third. If you do decide to give birth in the hospital and there is no medical reason for it I believe you have to pay around 400 or 500 euros for it and after the birth ( couple of hours ) you go home. They have maternity nurse coming to your home for the first 8 days post birth. She helps you with babies but also does cooking and light cleaning . Depending on your needs she stays 3 - 8 h a day .
> 
> What I meant they take you blood to check if you have developed the antibodies. The blood is takes when you are 27w (My doctor said they have been doing it like that for the past few years )If you haven't they move on and do not offer anything else.


----------



## bizzibii

I went for doc appointment today. My babies are still small 1600 gr and 2200 gr. I am having ctg every other day to make sure all is good. They want to induce me no later then 03.11. No need for cc as both babies are head down etc etc.... Hubby needs to go away twice between 25.10 - 13.11 which means he may miss the birth ( if it happens spontaneously ) . With no family around I am somehow scared of giving birth by myself. Yes I can asks a friend etc but i really wanted him to see the pain I am going to have to through.....


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> I have read you only need it once in your life and you are protected for any pregnancies in the future that is why I really wanted to get it , but they said no :-(. Well anyway . Cant do anything about it - different countries , different thinking ...

Do you know where you read that? I would be interested in finding it since I have now had 4 anti-D injections!



dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx, I hate that here in Europe give anit-d shot to all rh- women. They don't even check for dad's blood. If he is rh- too, you have no problems. Do you knoe your baby's blood type?

Yes she is positive. My husband is also positive but could pass on the negative gene as his father is negative so any child we have has a 50% change of being positive or negative.

I was once told by a midwife when I asked this question that the reason they don't check the father is because they can't be 100% sure he is actually the father :dohh: That says a lot about trust nowadays!



bizzibii said:


> I went for doc appointment today. My babies are still small 1600 gr and 2200 gr. I am having ctg every other day to make sure all is good. They want to induce me no later then 03.11. No need for cc as both babies are head down etc etc.... Hubby needs to go away twice between 25.10 - 13.11 which means he may miss the birth ( if it happens spontaneously ) . With no family around I am somehow scared of giving birth by myself. Yes I can asks a friend etc but i really wanted him to see the pain I am going to have to through.....

I hope your husband manages to be around for the birth :hugs: Not long to go now!


----------



## mizuno

Congrats Postal!!!!

I hope you all are doing well and can't wait to see the pics!

Buzzi - I'm surprised that so many people are having homebirths in the Netherlands. Here in canada is not common at all. And it's free at the hospital.

Dovkav- don't worry too much about the anti-D shot being from humans. I work in the health field and would not worry about it. It is all tested and safe. I took memopur for ivf and that was made from post-menopausal women's urine. Not a pleasant thought, but perfectly safe.

AFM - I had external version this week and it worked! The baby is head down! There is still a chance she might turn back around or that she won't descend into the pelvis, but so far so good. I just want to say that my experience was nothing like the horror stories you read on line. It was quick (about 30s of actual maneuvering) and not painful, but very uncomfortable. They press really hard on your belly, which doesn't feel good, but it's not painful. Anyway, now I wait....


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I have tried so many times and Meagan has too, to post pictures. I don't know why is not letting us. If you want to message me your email or find me on face book you can see the boys pics. Preferably Facebook so you can see tons of pics of all of us. Hugs to all of you! !


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - how do I find you on FB ?


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, Look up angela tyler tampa fl. I have 2 family pics in black and white from when I was pregnant.


----------



## PostalMom

So i find that nursing twins is a 24 hour job. If I'm not feeding them, I'm changing them. It's hard to give them a daily bath because I always have a boob in one's mouth. Lol. I read that I need 3000 calories a day to feed them both. I don't think I'm close to that. But I'm trying. It's hard to find time to eat or get myself a drink. These boys eat very well, are gaining and growing like crazy. At my 2 week appointment I had lost 30 lbs of the 49 I had gained. Yeah!


----------



## bizzibii

Postal - congrats on losing the weight . Do you feed them together at the same time ? I am having a consultation next week regarding BF twins and I am getting induced next week Friday. I will be 37w3d and my hubby will stay with me for a week. After that he needs to go away for work for few days. I don't know how will I cope being by myself 24/7 ? ( Ive added you on FB )


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii, I feed them individually and if I have to at the same time. I highly recommend the. .. My breast friend twin breast feeding pillow. I got mine on ebay used for $35. It's great for feeding at the same time. You need your hubby for the first week. After that you should be able to cope on your own. I had a c sec so I was in more pain than a vaginal recovery. (I Had vaginal for my first daughter) your instincts will kick in. And if you have questions or problems message me on fb so I can try to help.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - I meant to come back here and say that your boys are absolutely adorable! Best of luck with the breastfeeding. :hugs: I'm still exclusively pumping for my little one, and while it's not anywhere near the same as feeding twins, I find that my days (and nights) still revolve around feeding the baby and pumping her next meal. She's sleeping through the night and I still have to get up and pump. :dohh:


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies, 
Nice to hear from you all. How is everybody else doing?
I am feeling great. I am planing to give a birth in the birthing center which is located in the main hospital. Now my worry is, when or if the baby turns his head down and prepares for an exit.
biziibii, I am so glad that your hubby will be with you during delivery.
I ended up not taking anit-d profilaxis and I didn't check for antibodies. My dr. told me it's my decision. I'll take a shot after the baby is born, if he is RH+.
When I grew up, my mom never fed us at night. It was a big no no those times.
Now I beleave moms are breastfeeding on demand. 
Here in Germany I know a family of 11 children. Parents never fed them at night. Let the babies cry out for a couple of nights.... I hear the comment like "don't spoil them and don't let them become your bosses"
I am thinking, can I do that? Ignoring and not checking on him, when he cries????
Disney, you are so lucky!!! when did your girl started sleeeping through the night? Do you use a pacifier?


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Nice to hear from you all. How is everybody else doing?
> I am feeling great. I am planing to give a birth in the birthing center which is located in the main hospital. Now my worry is, when or if the baby turns his head down and prepares for an exit.
> biziibii, I am so glad that your hubby will be with you during delivery.
> I ended up not taking anit-d profilaxis and I didn't check for antibodies. My dr. told me it's my decision. I'll take a shot after the baby is born, if he is RH+.
> When I grew up, my mom never fed us at night. It was a big no no those times.
> Now I beleave moms are breastfeeding on demand.
> Here in Germany I know a family of 11 children. Parents never fed them at night. Let the babies cry out for a couple of nights.... I hear the comment like "don't spoil them and don't let them become your bosses"
> I am thinking, can I do that? Ignoring and not checking on him, when he cries????
> Disney, you are so lucky!!! when did your girl started sleeeping through the night? Do you use a pacifier?

You're rounded the corner and are getting closer to that finish line, dovkav! We didn't do anything special to get her to start sleeping through the night. I think she started doing it around 12 weeks or so and she was about 12 lbs. We haven't given her any pacifiers as I'm afraid that it will be hard to get her to stop using it when she's older, and I didn't want her to grow dependent on one, either. 

Regarding feeding babies at night, I'd be afraid to not feed the baby for many reasons. Two of them are 1) it can impact the development/growth of the baby, and 2) if you plan to breastfeed, not feeding the baby will negatively impact your milk supply (that's the generic "you", not you directly :winkwink:). Our little girl would sleep up to 12 hours straight at night if we let her. I asked her doctor a few weeks ago if that was ok to do, and when we weighed her, it turned out that she started falling a little below average in weight (but not alarmingly so). Although we were feeding her an appropriate number of ounces of milk per day, her pediatrician thought that an extra feeding during that 12 hour gap would be good as she could use the extra calories. We now wake her to feed her after 4 hours and then let her sleep another 8 hours until she wakes herself up.


----------



## dovkav123

You are right disney about my breast health if I don't breastfeed at night. I would need to pump the milk at night and store in the fridge or freeze it. Baby's health too, the weight and developement need to be cosley watched.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dovkav - Another thing to consider is that your baby will help you build your milk supplier better than a pump can as babies are much more efficient at getting the milk out. I exclusively pump and bottle feed as breastfeeding did not work out for us, and I struggle to make enough milk. For the first 3 months, I was having to pump a minimum of every 2-3 hours around the clock. Somewhere around 3 months/12+ weeks, the milk supply is said to "stabilize", and I've been able to go a little longer between pumping sessions (every 3.5-4-ish hours now) without noticing too much of an impact on my milk supply. I certainly hope that my next baby is able to breastfeed because exclusively pumping is A LOT of work, it's incredibly time consuming, and it makes it hard for me to leave the house for more than a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## mizuno

Postal, I saw your pics of your family on FB, but can't see any pics of the boys. Hopefully you mange to upload them here. 

AFM - I'm now 4 days overdue and no sign of baby wanting to come. My doc wants to induce me later this week - and I can't wait. I'm so ready for this baby to be here!


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Nice to hear from you all. How is everybody else doing?
> I am feeling great. I am planing to give a birth in the birthing center which is located in the main hospital. Now my worry is, when or if the baby turns his head down and prepares for an exit.
> biziibii, I am so glad that your hubby will be with you during delivery.
> I ended up not taking anit-d profilaxis and I didn't check for antibodies. My dr. told me it's my decision. I'll take a shot after the baby is born, if he is RH+.
> When I grew up, my mom never fed us at night. It was a big no no those times.
> Now I beleave moms are breastfeeding on demand.
> Here in Germany I know a family of 11 children. Parents never fed them at night. Let the babies cry out for a couple of nights.... I hear the comment like "don't spoil them and don't let them become your bosses"
> I am thinking, can I do that? Ignoring and not checking on him, when he cries????
> Disney, you are so lucky!!! when did your girl started sleeeping through the night? Do you use a pacifier?

I'm glad you decided on where to give birth and that you are happy with your decision :) 32 weeks - so close now :hugs:

I could never go all night without feeding at least once, I can't stand to hear her cry (and those real tears :cry: ) - also since I am breast-feeding it would get incredibly sore and going so long without a feed isn't good for their development :) We are lucky in that Izzy goes back to sleep fairly well after she has been woken up :kiss: I tend wake her for a feed before I go to bed (which can be around midnight most days) and then also feed at 05:45 when my husbands alarm goes off. The rest of the time I pretty much feed on demand.



Disneyfan88 said:


> Dovkav - Another thing to consider is that your baby will help you build your milk supplier better than a pump can as babies are much more efficient at getting the milk out. I exclusively pump and bottle feed as breastfeeding did not work out for us, and I struggle to make enough milk. For the first 3 months, I was having to pump a minimum of every 2-3 hours around the clock. Somewhere around 3 months/12+ weeks, the milk supply is said to "stabilize", and I've been able to go a little longer between pumping sessions (every 3.5-4-ish hours now) without noticing too much of an impact on my milk supply. I certainly hope that my next baby is able to breastfeed because exclusively pumping is A LOT of work, it's incredibly time consuming, and it makes it hard for me to leave the house for more than a couple of hours at a time.

Disney - I take my hat off to you for exclusively pumping. I pump on occasion and I know how time-consuming that can be so to exclusively pump ... wow!

How is Audrey doing? I can't believe she is 4 months already - where is the time going!



mizuno said:


> AFM - I'm now 4 days overdue and no sign of baby wanting to come. My doc wants to induce me later this week - and I can't wait. I'm so ready for this baby to be here!

I hope you have managed to have your LO by now, or if not then induction is just around the corner. Good luck! I hope all goes smoothly - can't wait to see your update :)

As for me - well, things could be better but things could be worse :dohh: The main thing though is that Izzy is doing great :kiss: She is almost 11 weeks now!

We moved house a couple of weeks ago amidst much palaver thanks to the Bank of England which meant we were delayed on the purchase of our new property so we were effectively homeless for the night since all of our possessions had been taken away on the removals van! Thankfully Izzy's carrycot for her pram can be used for overnight sleeping and I had put that in our car at the last minute! (the pram chassis was on the removals truck - so no idea why I decided to keep the carrycot out :wacko: ).

I am so glad to be in our new house but managed to break my ankle in two places a few days ago by slipping on the garden path which really has set us back :dohh: I can't do anything around the house and I am pretty much confined to the bedroom with Izzy during the day whilst my husband is at work as I can't carry her whilst on crutches. If it heals well I only have another 6-8 weeks of this :dohh: I will find out more next week when I go for follow up x-rays.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> Postal, I saw your pics of your family on FB, but can't see any pics of the boys. Hopefully you mange to upload them here.
> 
> AFM - I'm now 4 days overdue and no sign of baby wanting to come. My doc wants to induce me later this week - and I can't wait. I'm so ready for this baby to be here!

Mizuno - I hope you're no longer waiting and are holding your baby by now! :hugs:



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Dovkav - Another thing to consider is that your baby will help you build your milk supplier better than a pump can as babies are much more efficient at getting the milk out. I exclusively pump and bottle feed as breastfeeding did not work out for us, and I struggle to make enough milk. For the first 3 months, I was having to pump a minimum of every 2-3 hours around the clock. Somewhere around 3 months/12+ weeks, the milk supply is said to "stabilize", and I've been able to go a little longer between pumping sessions (every 3.5-4-ish hours now) without noticing too much of an impact on my milk supply. I certainly hope that my next baby is able to breastfeed because exclusively pumping is A LOT of work, it's incredibly time consuming, and it makes it hard for me to leave the house for more than a couple of hours at a time.
> 
> Disney - I take my hat off to you for exclusively pumping. I pump on occasion and I know how time-consuming that can be so to exclusively pump ... wow!
> 
> How is Audrey doing? I can't believe she is 4 months already - where is the time going!
> 
> 
> 
> As for me - well, things could be better but things could be worse :dohh: The main thing though is that Izzy is doing great :kiss: She is almost 11 weeks now!
> 
> We moved house a couple of weeks ago amidst much palaver thanks to the Bank of England which meant we were delayed on the purchase of our new property so we were effectively homeless for the night since all of our possessions had been taken away on the removals van! Thankfully Izzy's carrycot for her pram can be used for overnight sleeping and I had put that in our car at the last minute! (the pram chassis was on the removals truck - so no idea why I decided to keep the carrycot out :wacko: ).
> 
> I am so glad to be in our new house but managed to break my ankle in two places a few days ago by slipping on the garden path which really has set us back :dohh: I can't do anything around the house and I am pretty much confined to the bedroom with Izzy during the day whilst my husband is at work as I can't carry her whilst on crutches. If it heals well I only have another 6-8 weeks of this :dohh: I will find out more next week when I go for follow up x-rays.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Exclusively pumping is a giant pain in the you-know-what, but it's worth it. The first 3 months were hard as I was having to pump at least 8-10 times per day just to maintain my already low supply. I got a good 2 months of being able to pump just enough to satisfy her needs before she started needing more. We have since reintroduced the formula for supplementation, and though I don't prefer it, I've made peace with it. I'm currently pumping 6x per day and am working on getting that down to 5x so that I can regain a little more sanity in my life.

Audrey is doing amazingly well. I can't believe she's already 4 months old! She's rolling over, smiling regularly, and I'm guessing she will be ready to laugh soon. :cloud9:

I'm glad to hear that Izzy is doing well. Congrats on the new house! I'm so sorry to hear about your ankle! I hope you heal quickly and are back on your feet in no time. :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

She's finally here!
We got back from the hospital today with our little baby girl!
I was induced at 40+6 days and delivered her the next day. She is perfect and super cute. I, on the other hand, am a mess - long labour, assisted delivery with vacuum, sleep deprivation, sore nipples, sore episiotomy site... But I'm sure you all went through it and survived :) It's all worth it when I look at her cute little face :)
I will try to post a picture later.

Thanks for all your support throughout this journey!


----------



## dovkav123

Minzuno, Congrats! What a joy in your home! Have a rest and take care of yourself! Can't wait for photos!

Serenyx, sorry for your ankle. Pray and hope for a speedy recovery:hugs:

I am doing great. Started to have a new symptom, lower back pain when I walk for a longer time. Pain her and there I am not complaining, that's the beauty of pregnancy. Baby is moving a lot, I wonder if he ever sleeps. The movements are uncomfortable, rough, strong. He has no more cartlige but the bones are remodeling my abdomen. 
I am wearing compression stockings and it's not that bad as everybody told me. I did became an expert to put them on and off without sweating or being out of breath. I can walk longer and my leg cramping is gone.
I have no idea if the baby moved the head down, I'll find out next week. I feel him really low very seldom, mostly he is close to my ribs.


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> She's finally here!
> We got back from the hospital today with our little baby girl!
> I was induced at 40+6 days and delivered her the next day. She is perfect and super cute. I, on the other hand, am a mess - long labour, assisted delivery with vacuum, sleep deprivation, sore nipples, sore episiotomy site... But I'm sure you all went through it and survived :) It's all worth it when I look at her cute little face :)
> I will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Thanks for all your support throughout this journey!

Congrats!!! I hope you heal very quickly. Enjoy that beautiful miracle of yours! :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks! Exclusively pumping is a giant pain in the you-know-what, but it's worth it. The first 3 months were hard as I was having to pump at least 8-10 times per day just to maintain my already low supply. I got a good 2 months of being able to pump just enough to satisfy her needs before she started needing more. We have since reintroduced the formula for supplementation, and though I don't prefer it, I've made peace with it. I'm currently pumping 6x per day and am working on getting that down to 5x so that I can regain a little more sanity in my life.
> 
> Audrey is doing amazingly well. I can't believe she's already 4 months old! She's rolling over, smiling regularly, and I'm guessing she will be ready to laugh soon. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Izzy is doing well. Congrats on the new house! I'm so sorry to hear about your ankle! I hope you heal quickly and are back on your feet in no time. :hugs:

Yes you do need to get a balance :) I am glad you have made peace with adding some formula - I exclusively breastfeed but Izzy has had to have formula on two occasions (as we were in the middle of the move, my mum was looking after her and I couldn't locate my pump!). At the end of the day you know you are doing what is best for your baby, and if that is supplementing with a bit of formula then so be it :hugs:

Glad to hear Audrey is doing so well! I'm dreading the rolling over stage as I know I will worry if she rolls over in bed! We have got to the smiling stage though and I am so in love with her smiles :kiss: If you ever feel a bit down (we have not had much luck recently!) you just have to get that wonderful grin appear and everything is so much better :hugs:



mizuno said:


> She's finally here!
> We got back from the hospital today with our little baby girl!
> I was induced at 40+6 days and delivered her the next day. She is perfect and super cute. I, on the other hand, am a mess - long labour, assisted delivery with vacuum, sleep deprivation, sore nipples, sore episiotomy site... But I'm sure you all went through it and survived :) It's all worth it when I look at her cute little face :)
> I will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Thanks for all your support throughout this journey!

Glad your little girl is here - you will soon forget the painful delivery :) Have you named her yet?



dovkav123 said:


> I am doing great. Started to have a new symptom, lower back pain when I walk for a longer time. Pain her and there I am not complaining, that's the beauty of pregnancy. Baby is moving a lot, I wonder if he ever sleeps. The movements are uncomfortable, rough, strong. He has no more cartlige but the bones are remodeling my abdomen.
> I am wearing compression stockings and it's not that bad as everybody told me. I did became an expert to put them on and off without sweating or being out of breath. I can walk longer and my leg cramping is gone.
> I have no idea if the baby moved the head down, I'll find out next week. I feel him really low very seldom, mostly he is close to my ribs.

If you can feel him in your ribs he might actually be head down, Izzy was head down so was doing most of her kicking up by my ribs :)


----------



## bizzibii

My Girls have arrived on Friday . Florence Aria at 18:31 4.6lb. and Matylda Lena at 18:49 5.7lb. We are still in the hospital but hoping to leave soon. Tried to breastfeed but it did not work well so started to pump and bottle feed. I am pumping and feeding all the time. I really need to find another solution otherwise I am going to burn out pretty quickly .....


mizuno - congrats :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Bizzibii. Aww congrats! ! My robby was 5 lbs 7 oz too. But wyatt was 7 lbs 2 oz. You did great. Don't give up on breast feeding. It's not always easy at first. Right now I think my boys are having a dairy protien allergy. So i have to give up all dairy and soy. I hope that's what the allergy is. They have been fussy, gassy, got diaper rash, poop more than 12 times a day each, they want to comfort nurse so I have sore nipples still. I hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno good job! Glad to hear that your baby is here. It is all worth it. My boys are smiling now. That smile will make you cry. It's so beautiful.


----------



## dovkav123

bizzibi, Congrats on your baby's. Will you ever be able to know which one was a natural or which one was IVF baby?
Don't give up pumping, at home you'll feel much better and have more rest. Soon the babys will learn how to breastfeed themselves.

my baby is not head down, his heart rate was great, my blood pressure and urine were great too. So far healthy baby, healthy mommy.


----------



## Luciola

Congrats Bizzi and Mizuno!

I am due soon. Doc wants me to give birth earlier so an induction is planned towards 39weeks - that's in 10 days.
I am still working - because of the earlier date and a big project, I will only start my maternity leave 5 hours before going to the delivery suite. Crazy days, I am super stressed... I feel really sorry for my unborn baby and I actually cry a lot because of all the stress at the end stage of this project at work...


----------



## dovkav123

I was thinking of you. You are next!
:hugs: Luciola, stay strong you'll get a reward in the end of this story. Please be patient.
Do you mind asking, why will you be induced?

I need to buy a breatsfeeding bra. Any suggestions, ladies?
I saw too kinds: 1. a bra which opens a nipple 2. a bra which opens the whole breast.
I beleave I need to buy one size bigger cup. My breasts stopped growing at 100cm(they grew 9cm since pregnancy), but the milk production will make them bigger.


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> My Girls have arrived on Friday . Florence Aria at 18:31 4.6lb. and Matylda Lena at 18:49 5.7lb. We are still in the hospital but hoping to leave soon. Tried to breastfeed but it did not work well so started to pump and bottle feed. I am pumping and feeding all the time. I really need to find another solution otherwise I am going to burn out pretty quickly .....

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little ones x

I hope you manage to find a solution to the pumping issue shortly, i'm not sure what the problem was with breast-feeding them but is it possible to give it another try? Or speak to a lactation consultant incase one (or both!) has a tongue tie?



dovkav123 said:


> I need to buy a breatsfeeding bra. Any suggestions, ladies?
> I saw too kinds: 1. a bra which opens a nipple 2. a bra which opens the whole breast.
> I beleave I need to buy one size bigger cup. My breasts stopped growing at 100cm(they grew 9cm since pregnancy), but the milk production will make them bigger.

I have the ones that open up the whole breast but I think I would prefer ones that just open at the nipple - I can't find any of that type around though.

I was told to get measured after 36 weeks and preferably after 38 weeks for a nursing ba due to that size increase during that time!


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii said:


> My Girls have arrived on Friday . Florence Aria at 18:31 4.6lb. and Matylda Lena at 18:49 5.7lb. We are still in the hospital but hoping to leave soon. Tried to breastfeed but it did not work well so started to pump and bottle feed. I am pumping and feeding all the time. I really need to find another solution otherwise I am going to burn out pretty quickly .....
> 
> 
> mizuno - congrats :happydance:

Congrats!! What beautiful names! :hugs: I tried breastfeeding, and it didn't work for us, either. I've been pumping and supplementing with formula since I don't produce enough milk especially now that I've reduced the number of times a day that I pump and her appetite has increased a little (I won't be able to pump as frequently or as long when I return to work in January). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you will be able to breastfeed directly soon. I'm by no means an expert when it comes to pumping, but feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them for you. There's a helpful sticky thread for exclusive pumpers on the Breastfeeding forum that is worth checking out. 

Definitely invest in a hands-free pumping bra if you don't have one already. I really like the one from Simple Wishes. I bought one through Amazon, and I've found coupon codes for 50% when I bought another directly through the manufacturer. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Simple-Wis...words=simple+wishes+hands-free+breastpump+bra



dovkav123 said:


> bizzibi, Congrats on your baby's. Will you ever be able to know which one was a natural or which one was IVF baby?
> Don't give up pumping, at home you'll feel much better and have more rest. Soon the babys will learn how to breastfeed themselves.
> 
> my baby is not head down, his heart rate was great, my blood pressure and urine were great too. So far healthy baby, healthy mommy.

I'm glad to hear that baby and mommy are doing great. You've still got some time for baby to turn. :)



Luciola said:


> Congrats Bizzi and Mizuno!
> 
> I am due soon. Doc wants me to give birth earlier so an induction is planned towards 39weeks - that's in 10 days.
> I am still working - because of the earlier date and a big project, I will only start my maternity leave 5 hours before going to the delivery suite. Crazy days, I am super stressed... I feel really sorry for my unborn baby and I actually cry a lot because of all the stress at the end stage of this project at work...

Exciting times, Liciola! Good luck with wrapping up things at work. Im wishing you a smooth and safe delivery! :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> I was thinking of you. You are next!
> :hugs: Luciola, stay strong you'll get a reward in the end of this story. Please be patient.
> Do you mind asking, why will you be induced?
> 
> I need to buy a breatsfeeding bra. Any suggestions, ladies?
> I saw too kinds: 1. a bra which opens a nipple 2. a bra which opens the whole breast.
> I beleave I need to buy one size bigger cup. My breasts stopped growing at 100cm(they grew 9cm since pregnancy), but the milk production will make them bigger.

I bought ones that expose the full breast -- I'm not sure I've seen any that expose only the nipple around here. Of course, I don't wear them much since I'm exclusively pumping and am almost always at home when I pump. I wear a lot of nursing camisoles that clip down, and I use pumping bras just when I pump. The camisoles are nice for keeping my tummy covered while I pump now that it's starting to get cold around here. I didn't experience a lot of growth in the bust area. Maybe get one or two initially and then get measured again when your milk comes in. 

I've read that you should avoid nursing bras with underwire as it could potentially impact your milk production. I'm not sure how true that is, but I only bought wireless ones myself.

They probably don't sell these exact ones in Germany, but I got these when I was still pregnant and continue to wear them now. This style is very comfortable.

https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=959550361&MasterCategory_Id=MC29

https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=192510361&MasterCategory_Id=MC29


----------



## mizuno

Bizzi - congrats on the arrival of your little ones!

Dovkav - i only have bras that expose the whole breast and I don't think I would like the ones that expose only the nipple, as sometimes I need to massage the breast to make the milk come forward and I think that would be nearly impossible if the whole breast wasn't exposed. As for your baby being breech, there is still time for her to turn. There is also the possibility of doing external cephalic version, which is a bit controversial. I had it done and it worked for me. Otherwise, there is always the c section. In retrospect, I think I should have gone with the c section. My vagina would have been intact and I wouldn't have to spend half a day taking care of the episiotomy wound (needed it because they used vacuum to get the baby out).

Luciola - why are they inducing you so early? 

For all you girls who had twins, I don't know how you are managing. I had a really tough first week, and a pretty tough second week. It's only now getting better. No one really talks about it, but I think I cried every day for the past two weeks - taking care of myself and the baby has been really hard on me. I have my DH around and my mom helps occasionally, but still, mentally, I've been a mess.

The baby is doing wonderfully though. She is super cute and doesn't cry too much (yet, knock on wood), except when she's hungry or gassy.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there, mizuno. It gets easier. :hugs: I was pretty overwhelmed myself once DH was back at work and my mom stopped coming over. What was (and sometimes still is) hard on me is that I exclusively pump, and it's hard to do much for the baby when I'm pumping. It was harder when I was pumping somewhere around 10 times a day and her sleep schedule was less predictable. :wacko: It got easier once she started liking her (expensive!) Mamaroo seat and once she started playing on the activity mats that we got for her. I'm down to pumping 4-5 times a day now, and it's allowed me to regain a bit more sanity and lengthen my leash away from the house. :winkwink:

By the way, our little girl started playing with this Fisher Price piano mat somewhere around the 1-1.5 month timeframe. She still loves this thing -- it's been awesome at keeping her busy. Definitely well worth the money!! :thumbup:

https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-17664781dt.jpg


----------



## dovkav123

Thank all for your advice about the breast bra.
Minzuno, I am scared of external cephalic version, in this case I'll go for a c-section, about vacuum, I would choose c-section, if we have time and the baby's heart rate is fine.
Sorry about your birth complications, body is amazing and hopefully all your tears will heal quickly. Was is painful to sit? It would be wise to get a tire for sitting, isn't?
About crying... it is possible you are suffering postpartum depression, if your emotions get worst, you should seek help.:hugs:


----------



## mizuno

Disney - thanks, i hope thungs get better soon... It's already a bit easier now that she gained back her birth weight and we don't have to wake her every 2-3 h

Dovkav - I totally understand that you would want to avoid external version. I also understand that you would opt for a c section rather than vacuum delivery. If I had any presence of mind at the time, I would have asked for a c section, but I was so tired and out of it, that if just let them do whatever they wanted. In retrospect, a c section would have been easier to recover from. I still can't sit properly. And I do have a doughnut/tire thingy to sit on, but it's still sore. Now I got a yeast infection on top of it. Ugh. It's only been just over 2 weeks, I hope by 6 weeks all these issues clear up.


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies thank you all for your encouraging messages!
Last 2 days at work with endless meetings and wrap up!

I am being induced early because the whole pregnancy I am on claxane, my doc wants to be able to pin point the delivery time - ie stopping injection one week before the delivery. Carrying on the injection until labour may result in excessive bleeding and problems with epidural.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> By the way, our little girl started playing with this Fisher Price piano mat somewhere around the 1-1.5 month timeframe. She still loves this thing -- it's been awesome at keeping her busy. Definitely well worth the money!! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-17664781dt.jpg

I order this based on your recommendation then the very next day it went down on sale in Amazon's Black Friday lightning sales :dohh: So I have returned the first one (I hadn't actually received it before the price went down!) and I am now waiting on the new one to be delivered :) I know at 3 months Izzy won't get as much use out of it as she might have, but she is so active with her legs I think she might like it :)



dovkav123 said:


> Thank all for your advice about the breast bra.
> Minzuno, I am scared of external cephalic version, in this case I'll go for a c-section, about vacuum, I would choose c-section, if we have time and the baby's heart rate is fine.
> Sorry about your birth complications, body is amazing and hopefully all your tears will heal quickly. Was is painful to sit? It would be wise to get a tire for sitting, isn't?
> About crying... it is possible you are suffering postpartum depression, if your emotions get worst, you should seek help.:hugs:

I'm with you on this Dovkav, I wouldn't try ECV either :nope:



Luciola said:


> Congrats Bizzi and Mizuno!
> 
> I am due soon. Doc wants me to give birth earlier so an induction is planned towards 39weeks - that's in 10 days.
> I am still working - because of the earlier date and a big project, I will only start my maternity leave 5 hours before going to the delivery suite. Crazy days, I am super stressed... I feel really sorry for my unborn baby and I actually cry a lot because of all the stress at the end stage of this project at work...

Your birth must be imminent now Luciola since this post was made 11 days ago! Good luck with everything - update us when you can :hugs:

My friend gave birth last week - at 29 weeks gestation, she suffered from pre-e complications and so they decided to deliver her LO. He is doing amazingly well though and is already off of his ventilator - I am so happy for them :kiss:

We are doing fine - I am getting a bit bored during the daytime since I am still confined to the bedroom but Izzy has a playmat, a tummy time mat and her bouncer all set up next to the bed so hopefully she isn't getting too bored :) I should be out of the cast by christmas with any luck :happydance:

Hope all you other ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

Luciola, thinking of you and wishing you all the best. I can't wait for the big announcement!

My baby is head down, and I hope he'll stay that way.:happydance:

I bought a winter jacket but it's syntetic, I don't think it's warm enough. I am looking something with wool, I expect it'll be a bit pricy but warm and cozy.


----------



## Luciola

Hello ladies! 
My baby boy arrived safely yesterday at 13.36  (we live in Asia so a bit in advance in terms of time zone ) 
Went in the night before and got prostin pesseries to ripe the cervix. In the morning water broke and got epidural. Just 4 hours later fully dilated and everything happened so fast - pushed 3 times literally and in 5 minutes it was all done! I can't believe how "easy" it was! Great experience! At 38weeks 4 days, baby very healthy, weighed 3.4kg and 52cm.

Now still waiting for breast milk to come!


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so glad about your amazing, easy and short labor.:thumbup:
Wishing you all the best to you and your family.
I guess I am next!


----------



## MishC

I should probably update and say i had my little girl on Friday 21st November. She came at 38w6d via planned C-section weighing 6lbs13oz.


----------



## bizzibii

Disney - I love the play mat. I may have to order it too ;-) I still pump and supplement with formula . In the first two weeks I have had several blocked milk ducts and an infection. 39.9 C temp and in pain Ive almost gave up pumping but then after getting antibiotics it got better . My girls just don't latch on properly. I have tried a consultant etc and it is all good they tell me to keep trying but my nipples were in such a state that each time I had to put one on I had an anxiety attack so I have decided I will pump until I cannot do it anymore and then switch to formula . I do love the fact I am giving them my milk because it is " liquid gold " and I think that keeps me going but at the end of the day I need to be happy too. oh and my boobs got so big I have struggled to find a good nursing bra that fits ....

Mizuno - I have cried for the first couple of weeks almost every day. I was tired and in pain and I could not take it . My doc said it is normal . It's all the hormones, but to watch out in case it doesn't stop . Now 3 weeks on I am getting into a routine and it gets easier. I don't cry any more. My girls are doing great but I cannot stop thinking how easy it would be if there were only one. However I love them to bits and I got two for the price of one so I cannot complain. 

Dovkav- are you the last one pregnant ?  

Luciola and Misha - congrats


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, our little girl started playing with this Fisher Price piano mat somewhere around the 1-1.5 month timeframe. She still loves this thing -- it's been awesome at keeping her busy. Definitely well worth the money!! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-17664781dt.jpg
> 
> I order this based on your recommendation then the very next day it went down on sale in Amazon's Black Friday lightning sales :dohh: So I have returned the first one (I hadn't actually received it before the price went down!) and I am now waiting on the new one to be delivered :) I know at 3 months Izzy won't get as much use out of it as she might have, but she is so active with her legs I think she might like it :)
> 
> 
> We are doing fine - I am getting a bit bored during the daytime since I am still confined to the bedroom but Izzy has a playmat, a tummy time mat and her bouncer all set up next to the bed so hopefully she isn't getting too bored :) I should be out of the cast by christmas with any luck :happydance:
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing well :flower:Click to expand...

Audrey still loves the mat. She started with just kicking the piano non-stop and staring at herself in the little mirror. After a month or two, she started swatting at the hanging toys. It's been a godsend at keeping her occupied if I need my hands free to do something (or I need to lay down and rest for a few minutes :winkwink:). 

That's great that you will be getting the cast off soon. Hopefully having to be off your feet isn't too bad. You're almost there! :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> My baby is head down, and I hope he'll stay that way.:happydance:

That's great! Fingers crossed that he stays that way! :thumbup:



Luciola said:


> Hello ladies!
> My baby boy arrived safely yesterday at 13.36  (we live in Asia so a bit in advance in terms of time zone )
> Went in the night before and got prostin pesseries to ripe the cervix. In the morning water broke and got epidural. Just 4 hours later fully dilated and everything happened so fast - pushed 3 times literally and in 5 minutes it was all done! I can't believe how "easy" it was! Great experience! At 38weeks 4 days, baby very healthy, weighed 3.4kg and 52cm.
> 
> Now still waiting for breast milk to come!

Congrats!! That sounds like such a wonderful birthing experience. I was in labor with my little missy for 40 hours before going for my C-section. I was originally hoping to avoid any pain medications during the birth (which I learned is next to impossible if you are given pitocin), but I don't remember it being too bad once I got my epidural. Enjoy your little miracle! :hugs:



MishC said:


> I should probably update and say i had my little girl on Friday 21st November. She came at 38w6d via planned C-section weighing 6lbs13oz.

Congrats!! How sweet! :hugs:



bizzibii said:


> Disney - I love the play mat. I may have to order it too ;-) I still pump and supplement with formula . In the first two weeks I have had several blocked milk ducts and an infection. 39.9 C temp and in pain Ive almost gave up pumping but then after getting antibiotics it got better . My girls just don't latch on properly. I have tried a consultant etc and it is all good they tell me to keep trying but my nipples were in such a state that each time I had to put one on I had an anxiety attack so I have decided I will pump until I cannot do it anymore and then switch to formula . I do love the fact I am giving them my milk because it is " liquid gold " and I think that keeps me going but at the end of the day I need to be happy too. oh and my boobs got so big I have struggled to find a good nursing bra that fits ....

Yes, those blocked milk ducts are the bane of my existence. A few things have helped me to minimize getting them. I use heat compresses for about 10 minutes before I pump -- especially if I feel a blockage forming. I use compressions throughout the pumping process to ensure that I empty both boobs as much as possible. If I have a painful blockage, I take a HOT shower right before I pump, and I massage the hard spot(s) under the hot water. I read a while back that using a wide tooth comb to "comb" your breasts in a downward motion over the blockage toward the nipple is helpful, so I do that in the shower, too. I've found that applying strong pressure directly on the hard spots with my hands/fingers while I'm pumping helps clear the blockages after a shower. It hurts like hell momentarily, but once it's opened up and the milk starts spraying out more, it feels a lot better. I think my milk is on the thicker side because I normally don't get a good "spray".

Try to avoid putting pressure on your boobs for extended periods of time. I tend to get blockages if I accidentally fall asleep on my side or tummy. I think I've gotten them if my bra / nursing tanks are too tight in the band, too. 

I've been pumping for almost 5 months now. I'm down to pumping 4x per day, but I'm trying to figure out how to wean from the pump before I have to go back to work in January cry:). I'm really torn about switching to exclusively formula feeding, but it's currently taking me 1-1.5 hours to pump each time because I have slow or delayed let downs and it's hard for me to get the milk out. By law, my work has to give me time to pump, but I can't be taking multiple 1+ hour pump breaks throughout the day. Plus, it's getting harder to keep her entertained while I'm hooked up to the pump for so long. :dohh: I'll admit that I'm looking forward to the freedom of ditching the pump (and the obsessing over how many mls I've pumped each time!), but I still really want her to get the benefits of my milk. Some days are rougher than others, but hang in there. Whatever you decide to do will still be great for your babies. :hugs: (Oh, and from what I can tell, the amount of time it takes me to pump is far from the norm, so don't let scare you with this 1-1.5 hour stuff!).

These aren't cheap, but I picked up these compresses from Babies R Us when they had a buy one get one 50% off promo on breastfeeding stuff months ago. They work great for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Boob-ease-Or...ef=sr_1_4?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1417498465&sr=1-4

If you want more info on using compressions during pumping to maximize milk output, this is a great video that includes deonstrations on how to do it effectively. https://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/MaxProduction.html



I have mixed feelings about Christmas this year. It's typically my favorite time of the year, but I'm so sad that I have to go back to work next month. I'm trying really hard not to dwell on it, but the thought of not spending all day every day with my angel makes me want to cry. :cry: I'm still enjoying my time with my little girl and am making the best of the remaining time off I get to spend with her.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh, and I hate to be that person that keeps pestering you guys about various baby items that she buys, but the Tiny Love Super Mat has been great for playing with the baby on the floor without putting her directly on the floor. It's a nice big mat and has been great for playtime on her back and tummy. Audrey has also fallen asleep on the mat, so it's served well for nap time at times, too. DH and I have been known to lay on it, too. :winkwink:

Product pictures found on the Internet:
https://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/baby/detail-page/c26-B0034G61DC-5.jpg

I've seen it go as low as $30-ish on Amazon.


----------



## bizzibii

Disney honey I am so sorry you feel that way. Maybe it won't be as bad or maybe you will be able to find another solution . Can you work from home or go part time ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

1.5 Hours ? woman how do you do that ? I only pump for 10 - 15 mins every 3-4 hours. I get around 160 ml from one pumping session which I don't know is good or a bad result . girls eat around 90 ml each atm so I usually give them formula at night and BM during the day . I am hoping to pump for another 2 months. 

Also 40 h of labour ? I do feel for you.My one was 6 hours in total with 4 hours of pain and 40 mins of pushing for both. I had the morphine type thing which you administrate yourself as a pain relief and that was good enough of me.


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii said:


> Disney honey I am so sorry you feel that way. Maybe it won't be as bad or maybe you will be able to find another solution . Can you work from home or go part time ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 1.5 Hours ? woman how do you do that ? I only pump for 10 - 15 mins every 3-4 hours. I get around 160 ml from one pumping session which I don't know is good or a bad result . girls eat around 90 ml each atm so I usually give them formula at night and BM during the day . I am hoping to pump for another 2 months.
> 
> Also 40 h of labour ? I do feel for you.My one was 6 hours in total with 4 hours of pain and 40 mins of pushing for both. I had the morphine type thing which you administrate yourself as a pain relief and that was good enough of me.

Thanks! :hugs:

I'm now forcing myself to stop pumping at 1 hour regardless of whether or not I feel like I've emptied completely. I'm currently working towards pumping 3x/day, though I have to do the shift from every 6 hours to every 8 hours gradually or I'll get lots of annoying plugged ducts. :dohh: 160 ml is great -- I was barely getting an ounce or so early on. Even now, I'm only getting about 27-28 ounces a day, average about 200 ml (-ish) each time I pump (and that's with pumping for what seems like forever). I started out pumping for 15-20 minutes each time. I eventually figured out that I would get more if I went to 25-30 minutes and waited for another letdown before I stopped pumping. When I startd decreasing the frequency of my pumping sessions, I gradually had to start pumping longer each time in order to empty out. My milk supply has never been great, and I knew my supply would drop if I wasn't emptying completely each time. I don't want to stop giving her milk, but I won't be able to take long pump breaks during work, so I've been slowly trying to do things to gradually decrease my supply. It seems so strange given the hard work I went through to build it up to where I'm at (you name it, I tried it) -- especially since I'm only currently about 3-4 ounces shy of producing enough to feed the baby daily.


By the way, I can't believe my baby is 5 months old already! Where is the time going?! :shrug:


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats MishC!!!!!!

I think my belly has dropped a bit. When I sit, I feel it on my laps.
In two more days I'll be 37 weeks. I can't beleave that!
Where the time goes! Disney?
I'll qualify to birth in the birthing center!!!
Lets hope and pray baby stays head down and we stay healthy.


----------



## Serenyx

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your LO's Luciola and MishC :flower:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Audrey still loves the mat. She started with just kicking the piano non-stop and staring at herself in the little mirror. After a month or two, she started swatting at the hanging toys. It's been a godsend at keeping her occupied if I need my hands free to do something (or I need to lay down and rest for a few minutes :winkwink:).

Well the playmat was a big hit :happydance: Kicking away at it like mad and whacking the dangling toys lol She got a little too enthusiastic at times and was kicking a bit high, but she seemed to get the idea :) I was worried at first it wouldn't work :/ It came with batteries in that had leaked in the battery compartment :( I had to clean it all up and find new ones but thankfully it worked. 

On mode 1 does yours play music after they kick a note? I guess I assumed one mode would be notes only and the other music - but mine seems to play the note then launch into a piece of music lol



> I have mixed feelings about Christmas this year. It's typically my favorite time of the year, but I'm so sad that I have to go back to work next month. I'm trying really hard not to dwell on it, but the thought of not spending all day every day with my angel makes me want to cry. :cry: I'm still enjoying my time with my little girl and am making the best of the remaining time off I get to spend with her.

Enjoy your first Christmas together as a family and try and not think about having to go back to work :hugs: I am so excited about Christmas! I wish our house was more complete but we will enjoy it anyway :) I hope Izzy likes her presents as much as I do :haha:



Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm now forcing myself to stop pumping at 1 hour regardless of whether or not I feel like I've emptied completely. I'm currently working towards pumping 3x/day, though I have to do the shift from every 6 hours to every 8 hours gradually or I'll get lots of annoying plugged ducts. :dohh: 160 ml is great -- I was barely getting an ounce or so early on. Even now, I'm only getting about 27-28 ounces a day, average about 200 ml (-ish) each time I pump (and that's with pumping for what seems like forever). I started out pumping for 15-20 minutes each time. I eventually figured out that I would get more if I went to 25-30 minutes and waited for another letdown before I stopped pumping. When I startd decreasing the frequency of my pumping sessions, I gradually had to start pumping longer each time in order to empty out. My milk supply has never been great, and I knew my supply would drop if I wasn't emptying completely each time. I don't want to stop giving her milk, but I won't be able to take long pump breaks during work, so I've been slowly trying to do things to gradually decrease my supply. It seems so strange given the hard work I went through to build it up to where I'm at (you name it, I tried it) -- especially since I'm only currently about 3-4 ounces shy of producing enough to feed the baby daily.
> 
> 
> By the way, I can't believe my baby is 5 months old already! Where is the time going?! :shrug:

I take my hat off to you - exclusively pumping is hard enough but when you have a low supply and have to pump for an hour at a time, wow!

5 months already :kiss:



dovkav123 said:


> I think my belly has dropped a bit. When I sit, I feel it on my laps.
> In two more days I'll be 37 weeks. I can't beleave that!
> Where the time goes! Disney?
> I'll qualify to birth in the birthing center!!!
> Lets hope and pray baby stays head down and we stay healthy.

37 weeks! Where has that time gone!! Your baby will be here before you know it :hugs: I hope your LO stays head down so you can have the birthing experience you want :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Audrey still loves the mat. She started with just kicking the piano non-stop and staring at herself in the little mirror. After a month or two, she started swatting at the hanging toys. It's been a godsend at keeping her occupied if I need my hands free to do something (or I need to lay down and rest for a few minutes :winkwink:).
> 
> Well the playmat was a big hit :happydance: Kicking away at it like mad and whacking the dangling toys lol She got a little too enthusiastic at times and was kicking a bit high, but she seemed to get the idea :) I was worried at first it wouldn't work :/ It came with batteries in that had leaked in the battery compartment :( I had to clean it all up and find new ones but thankfully it worked.
> 
> On mode 1 does yours play music after they kick a note? I guess I assumed one mode would be notes only and the other music - but mine seems to play the note then launch into a piece of music lolClick to expand...

Yay! I'm glad to hear that it was a success! :thumbup: Our mat stays on mode 1. It does the same thing that yours does. Of course, if I push on the piano keys, it only plays one note. When she's kicking it, it plays a few notes before starting one of the brief little songs. You'll quickly become very familiar with the melodies. :winkwink:

Amazon has free return shipping for defective products here. If the same is true for your version of Amazon, I'd consider contacting them through the return section on the website and requesting a replacement due to a defective product (leaky battery) -- just in case it proves to be a problem in the future. I'd of course keep the current mat until the new one arrives, though. :flower:



Serenyx said:


> I have mixed feelings about Christmas this year. It's typically my favorite time of the year, but I'm so sad that I have to go back to work next month. I'm trying really hard not to dwell on it, but the thought of not spending all day every day with my angel makes me want to cry. :cry: I'm still enjoying my time with my little girl and am making the best of the remaining time off I get to spend with her.
> 
> Enjoy your first Christmas together as a family and try and not think about having to go back to work :hugs: I am so excited about Christmas! I wish our house was more complete but we will enjoy it anyway :) I hope Izzy likes her presents as much as I do :haha:Click to expand...

I've fallen into the trap of buying way too many presents for Audrey. The downside of browsing on Amazon in the middle of the night or while she's napping. :dohh: I think she's going to love her new toys, though. She has no idea who Santa is, but we'll get to do a practice run this year. :xmas6::xmas16:



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now forcing myself to stop pumping at 1 hour regardless of whether or not I feel like I've emptied completely. I'm currently working towards pumping 3x/day, though I have to do the shift from every 6 hours to every 8 hours gradually or I'll get lots of annoying plugged ducts. :dohh: 160 ml is great -- I was barely getting an ounce or so early on. Even now, I'm only getting about 27-28 ounces a day, average about 200 ml (-ish) each time I pump (and that's with pumping for what seems like forever). I started out pumping for 15-20 minutes each time. I eventually figured out that I would get more if I went to 25-30 minutes and waited for another letdown before I stopped pumping. When I startd decreasing the frequency of my pumping sessions, I gradually had to start pumping longer each time in order to empty out. My milk supply has never been great, and I knew my supply would drop if I wasn't emptying completely each time. I don't want to stop giving her milk, but I won't be able to take long pump breaks during work, so I've been slowly trying to do things to gradually decrease my supply. It seems so strange given the hard work I went through to build it up to where I'm at (you name it, I tried it) -- especially since I'm only currently about 3-4 ounces shy of producing enough to feed the baby daily.
> 
> 
> By the way, I can't believe my baby is 5 months old already! Where is the time going?! :shrug:
> 
> I take my hat off to you - exclusively pumping is hard enough but when you have a low supply and have to pump for an hour at a time, wow!
> 
> 5 months already :kiss:Click to expand...

I know, I'm crazy. :wacko: I should be down to pumping only 3x/day by this weekend (every 8 hours :happydance:). I really need to decide if I will (or even can) keep this up when I go back to work. With the 3x/day schedule, I'd be pumping once at work. Not too bad, but an hour is a long time to be gone pumping. Once I get to the every 8 hours, I will start cutting the amount of time I'm pumping for, and then I'll see what happens to my supply and go from there. I have to be very gradual with extending the amount of time between pumps so that I don't get any plugged ducts. 

*dovkav123* - You're almost there!! :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Yay! I'm glad to hear that it was a success! :thumbup: Our mat stays on mode 1. It does the same thing that yours does. Of course, if I push on the piano keys, it only plays one note. When she's kicking it, it plays a few notes before starting one of the brief little songs. You'll quickly become very familiar with the melodies. :winkwink:

Oh I am extremely familiar with them :haha:



> Amazon has free return shipping for defective products here. If the same is true for your version of Amazon, I'd consider contacting them through the return section on the website and requesting a replacement due to a defective product (leaky battery) -- just in case it proves to be a problem in the future. I'd of course keep the current mat until the new one arrives, though. :flower:

I am tempted I must admit, the main problem is that I ordered it to my mums house (as I am on crutches so can't take deliveries easily). I had to take the back off the musical unit yesterday as it stopped working completely :( I managed to get it working again but I am not sure we have a good version which is such a shame as she loves it so much! It keeps turning off randomly and I have to then turn it off and on again for it to start working.



> I've fallen into the trap of buying way too many presents for Audrey. The downside of browsing on Amazon in the middle of the night or while she's napping. :dohh: I think she's going to love her new toys, though. She has no idea who Santa is, but we'll get to do a practice run this year. :xmas6::xmas16:

Oh I know - I have gone rather overboard too :blush: I can't wait to see her in her jumperoo though as I think she is going to love it :happydance:



> I know, I'm crazy. :wacko: I should be down to pumping only 3x/day by this weekend (every 8 hours :happydance:). I really need to decide if I will (or even can) keep this up when I go back to work. With the 3x/day schedule, I'd be pumping once at work. Not too bad, but an hour is a long time to be gone pumping. Once I get to the every 8 hours, I will start cutting the amount of time I'm pumping for, and then I'll see what happens to my supply and go from there. I have to be very gradual with extending the amount of time between pumps so that I don't get any plugged ducts.

Three times a day sounds manageable, I hope it works out for you so that you can continue when you go back to work but even if it doesn't then you have done amazingly well to even get this far!

Wishing all you ladies a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope that 2015 is a great one for you all and your LO's :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

my/baby/boy/was/born/on/the/sixth/of/january/in/the/birth/center/with/two/midwives.
fourkg500gr/57cm
natural/birth/in/the/water
15/hours/labor
I/lost/1liter/of/blood
I/stayed/in/the/hospital for/0ne/night
I/had/a/second/degree/tear
I/am/happy/and/super/tired

sorry/my space botton/is/not/working 

how/is/everybody/else/doing?
We/have/no/name/yet/for/our/miracle


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> my/baby/boy/was/born/on/the/sixth/of/january/in/the/birth/center/with/two/midwives.
> fourkg500gr/57cm
> natural/birth/in/the/water
> 15/hours/labor
> I/lost/1liter/of/blood
> I/stayed/in/the/hospital for/0ne/night
> I/had/a/second/degree/tear
> I/am/happy/and/super/tired
> 
> sorry/my space botton/is/not/working
> 
> how/is/everybody/else/doing?
> We/have/no/name/yet/for/our/miracle

Congrats!! :happydance: Enjoy that sweet baby of yours! :hugs:

Happy New Year, ladies! It's been busy here with me back at work now. I'm back to getting minimal sleep again because I have to get up so early to pump and I now no longer get to crawl back into bed afterwards. :dohh:

Audrey is doing very well. She's 6 months already! (When did that happen?! :shrug:). She's sitting up on her own, we started her on solids, and she's babbling even more. 

I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> my/baby/boy/was/born/on/the/sixth/of/january/in/the/birth/center/with/two/midwives.
> fourkg500gr/57cm
> natural/birth/in/the/water
> 15/hours/labor
> I/lost/1liter/of/blood
> I/stayed/in/the/hospital for/0ne/night
> I/had/a/second/degree/tear
> I/am/happy/and/super/tired
> 
> sorry/my space botton/is/not/working
> 
> how/is/everybody/else/doing?
> We/have/no/name/yet/for/our/miracle

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little boy - you will have to let us know when you decide on a name for him :hugs: He was a good size too! Glad your birth went relatively well :flower:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Happy New Year, ladies! It's been busy here with me back at work now. I'm back to getting minimal sleep again because I have to get up so early to pump and I now no longer get to crawl back into bed afterwards. :dohh:
> 
> Audrey is doing very well. She's 6 months already! (When did that happen?! :shrug:). She's sitting up on her own, we started her on solids, and she's babbling even more.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

Glad to hear both you and Audrey are doing well :flower: 6 months! The time is flying! It sounds as though she is doing really well :flower: How did she take to solids?

We are doing ok - Izzy is great, she is almost 5 months old, I honestly can't believe it! I am off crutches and into a boot brace now so am a bit more mobile, therefore I have booked some baby sensory classes which start in a couple of weeks :) I am still EBF but need to get her weighed again as the last time we weighed her she had dropped on her curve a bit. I am hoping to EBF until 6 months then I will introduce solids.

Glad to hear from you ladies!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, ladies! It's been busy here with me back at work now. I'm back to getting minimal sleep again because I have to get up so early to pump and I now no longer get to crawl back into bed afterwards. :dohh:
> 
> Audrey is doing very well. She's 6 months already! (When did that happen?! :shrug:). She's sitting up on her own, we started her on solids, and she's babbling even more.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:
> 
> Glad to hear both you and Audrey are doing well :flower: 6 months! The time is flying! It sounds as though she is doing really well :flower: How did she take to solids?
> 
> We are doing ok - Izzy is great, she is almost 5 months old, I honestly can't believe it! I am off crutches and into a boot brace now so am a bit more mobile, therefore I have booked some baby sensory classes which start in a couple of weeks :) I am still EBF but need to get her weighed again as the last time we weighed her she had dropped on her curve a bit. I am hoping to EBF until 6 months then I will introduce solids.
> 
> Glad to hear from you ladies!Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: She's been doing well with solids. We have been making / pureeing all of her food at home. She's still only getting a little bit in the evenings, and we will probably increase to two times a day soon. I wish there was a manual for doing this! :wacko: We started with sweet potato, which she enjoyed. We then did butternut squash, carrots, green beans, and yesterday she had banana for the first time. She wasn't a fan of some of the veggies (and made the funniest faces to show it! :haha:), but she's been great about eating everything we've put in her mouth. We decided to start with vegetables because I read that some babies will reject them if you start with (much sweeter) fruit. She gets so excited when she knows she's getting real food. :kiss:

I'm glad to hear that you are healing well. I hope that the classes go well and that her weight is where it should be. :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

Hi girls!
Congrats Dovkav!!!
Disney and Serenyx - glad to hear your little girls are doing well.

Everything's going well here, still really busy with my little monkey (3 months old already!). Can't wait till she sleeps through the night - until then, I'll still be a bit of a zombie :)


----------

